# What Orient You Wearing Today



## RickyGene

Thought I would start something I have not seen done here, what Orient are you wearing today...........b-)

XL on a Gray NATO.


----------



## Will_f

This one:


----------



## Krosya

This one:


----------



## Kevg

Wearing this one today










Kev


----------



## daigongen

This one


----------



## RickyGene

Great, keep'em coming guys...........I wore my XL today while in the Smokey Mtns.


----------



## Krosya

Today - Vintage Orient from the 60-s. (JDM) - Olympia Orient Weekly Swimmer manual wind:


----------



## pantagruel

Orient Metro!


----------



## grotty

My Mako. Been wearing this all this week.


----------



## anzac1957

Wearing my Orient World Heritage LE that uses the Orient Star Royal movement..



















Cheers


----------



## Adbfox

Today's pic WE0011EK Royal Orient. Superb fit and finish.


----------



## Adbfox

Sorry for the poor pic, a watch I will be wearing tomorrow. Interesting one an Orient Star Somes WZ0221EL.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## anzac1957

Orient Star World Time WZ0031FA


----------



## powerband

Adbfox said:


> Sorry for the poor pic, a watch I will be wearing tomorrow. Interesting one an Orient Star Somes WZ0221EL.
> 
> View attachment 762500


Wow, I really dig this watch for its symmetry, boldness, cleanliness, and leather. Everything.


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Classic Automatic World Time...










Cheers


----------



## Rojote

The small one on the left...LOL.


----------



## hans caravan

Adbfox said:


> Orient Star Somes WZ0221EL.
> 
> View attachment 762500


 This is the next Orient I purchase. Cushion case + blue dial = win


----------



## Will_f




----------



## anzac1957

Orient M-Force World Time...










Cheers


----------



## Adbfox

I just picked this one up. Probably will swap out the band for leather. Any suggestions on color and type would be welcome.


----------



## anzac1957

Adbfox said:


> I just picked this one up. Probably will swap out the band for leather. Any suggestions on color and type would be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 766718


Orient Star Clubman Chrono...The one on my list if I ever can afford and justify.. Although the earlier model in baby blue would be the one I would try to obtain..


----------



## Adbfox

I have to say I was holding off because of price, but now that I have one....it is amazing the detail and looking at the movement makes it completely worth every yen.


----------



## anzac1957

Adbfox said:


> I have to say I was holding off because of price, but now that I have one....it is amazing the detail and looking at the movement makes it completely worth every yen.


You might want to check with Orient Japan if the leather strap used on this previous model is available..










Cheers


----------



## Will_f

Will


----------



## Adbfox

Tony:

Great idea on the leather strap just ordered one from Orient. Should get it in 2 days. Love the efficiency in Japan. I will post a pic once I get it.


----------



## RickyGene

Keep'em coming, some really nice pieces are starting to show up..........thanks for posting.


----------



## hstdist

anzac1957 said:


> Wearing my Orient World Heritage LE that uses the Orient Star Royal movement..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


that is an awesome watch - any more detail (movement etc)


----------



## anzac1957

hstdist said:


> that is an awesome watch - any more detail (movement etc)


*Specs:* 
List Price: JPY 157,500 (US$1,660.00)
Orient World Heritage WZ0021FB
World time/Power Reserve/Date
Limited Edition to 2000
46 L41 automatic movement. Hacking. Non-Handwinding used in Orient Star Royal movements Accuracy: +10 seconds to -5 seconds
Interlocking world time independently adjustable
Power reserve meter
Date Subdial
316 stainless case case
Sapphire crystal both sides with AR coating
Diameter: 40 mm (42mm including crown guards)
Lug to Lug: 47mm
Weight 150g
Thickness: 13mm


----------



## grotty

Technically it was yesterday, but I'm still awake and for me the day hasn't ended yet 

Went to a local summer festival with the family. Some beers, food, music...great Saturday afternoon for me.


----------



## Adbfox

My Clubman on Orient Leather. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## anzac1957

Adbfox said:


> My Clubman on Orient Leather. Thanks for the idea!
> View attachment 770539


That works well.. I am surprised that Orient are not offering as an option to start with..


----------



## Krosya

I'm Wearing this one this weekend. :


----------



## anzac1957

Evening change to the Orient M-Force 50th Anniversary World Time LE..










Cheers


----------



## carnegie

My Orient blue Ray!
This is my first Orient and my first post at this 4rum as well! Hi everyone ! just got it 6 hours ago! Really love it!


----------



## Krosya

Feeling like a Vintage watch today:


----------



## Adbfox




----------



## MazdaMike

Just got my used Pro Sat Diver. I love it!


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE on a beautiful spring day in New Zealand..



















Cheers


----------



## Krosya

So, you wore it in Spring, Tony, NOT today?  Or is it Spring there now in NZ?


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> So, you wore it in Spring, Tony, NOT today?  Or is it Spring there now in NZ?


Well its either already spring or on its way.. Seasons down here opposite to Northern Hemisphere..


----------



## victarro

Mako XL


----------



## anzac1957

Marcus Gronholm collection Orient Sporty Automatic..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Didnt have a chance to take a pic - but all week I wore this one:


----------



## Krosya

And for the weekend I switched to this one:


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

Poolside today.


----------



## kyleman

I'm NOT wearing this orange Mako XL today, because I only allow myself to wear it on the weekends. But, I WISH it was the weekend again already.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Hehe - this is funny - I wore the same watch all week:


----------



## Krosya

But for the weekend I switched to this Orient :








- hommage to a Rolex Air King with *engine turned bezel:*


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Mako mod..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

I'm into sports/diver watch mood, so I put on one of the jewels in my collection - Poseidon - today:


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Classic Automatic World Time...










Cheers


----------



## Antonov

This one...


----------



## Krosya

Got a new toy today, so had to put it on:


----------



## anzac1957

Orient M-Force World Time....










Cheers


----------



## ManMachine

blue Ray on BC 281. 

Well photo is from last week, but I wear this watch every other day.


----------



## anzac1957




----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE..



















It has a display caseback which is also signed...



















Specifications from the Orient Company site:

Mechanical Movement: ORIENT caliber 46A41 Made in Japan
Self winding movement
21 jewels
21600/hour vibrations
Stainless steel case
Crystal glass
Screw see-through caseback (crystal glass), screwed-down crown
Urethane strap
Water resistant to 100m
Diameter 43.0mm
Thickness 12.7mm

Cheers


----------



## Krosya

I'll cheat and use an old pic - no time to take a pic today. But this is the watch I'm wearing today.:


----------



## billson

Planet Orient for today...


----------



## Krosya

I'm back to wearing a Vintage Orient Mexican all week.















I tell you, every time I look at it - it makes me appreciate the workmanship and design they had back in those days. And I absolutely love the MOP dial. Wonder why doesnt Orient make some more models with MOP dials?


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Star Classic Automatic World Time on a bund strap..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

This beautiful classic last few days for me:


----------



## narin

My first automatic watch. Just got it in the mail today! Orient Automatic Classic Mens Sapphire Watch SER02002B


----------



## Panama

The sun is up and bright this end of august so I have to match it with may watch...


----------



## Pete26

anzac1957 said:


> Well its either already spring or on its way.. Seasons down here opposite to Northern Hemisphere..


I think Spring starts on the 1st September Tony, but I am starting to look out for swooping birds


----------



## johant

In an orange mood


----------



## johant




----------



## Krosya

I too was wearing an Orange one all week , last week:









but now I'm more in a Titanium mood:


----------



## Adbfox

Orient Star WZ0061DA


----------



## juniarta

this simple Orient, which I have yet to learn about its details. anybody with the info please feel free to enlighten me

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V.I.T.

Orange XL on regimental.


----------



## Strout

Ray Raven on a 5 ring matching black Zulu w/PVD hardware.


----------



## BLKVTR

Just arrived today!!


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Star 200m Yellow Revolver on OS300 bracelet...










Cheers


----------



## jackruff

This one....








It's a cracker of a good looking watch and the leather Somes band is amazing and as a bonus it keeps great time!!


----------



## fuyiho

Orient Blue Hammerhead 100m


----------



## Auto Winder

Blue Mako.








Sent from my U8860


----------



## Pete26

40th Anniversary


----------



## lowlight79




----------



## apocalypto

lowlight79 said:


> View attachment 806308


I love that strap! where did you get it?


----------



## apocalypto

Just got this yesterday, very happy with it.


----------



## lowlight79

apocalypto said:


> I love that strap! where did you get it?


I'm not home right now but I'll have to look, as it's been about a year since I picked it up. I actually previously had the stock bracelet on the watch until last night and decided to flip this one on.


----------



## johant




----------



## Krosya

This one - great watch that looks almost like a Royal Orient :


----------



## tropicalstormforce

Can someone ID the below watches from this thread? They're gorgeous!



Kevg said:


> Wearing this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev





Krosya said:


> I'll cheat and use an old pic - no time to take a pic today. But this is the watch I'm wearing today.:
> 
> View attachment 788571


----------



## Watchman1992




----------



## Watchman1992

Krosya said:


> This one - great watch that looks almost like a Royal Orient :
> 
> View attachment 809578


What model is that? It's really nice seeing that it has a sapphire crystal and all.


----------



## anzac1957




----------



## BLKVTR




----------



## Krosya

Watchman1992 said:


> What model is that? It's really nice seeing that it has a sapphire crystal and all.


FFD0F002B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## apocalypto

I just got it a week ago and I wear it more than my Seamaster, go figure.


----------



## Krosya

This One:


----------



## grotty

This one today


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jonibang




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## DirtyBusiness

My brand spankin new Orient Star Seeker. (its going to be on my wrist for some time to come)


----------



## Samwatch

OS WZ0041FR



















Michael


----------



## Linedw

V.I.T. said:


> Orange XL on regimental.
> 
> View attachment 805435
> 
> View attachment 805437


You must be from T.O.!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Limenweim

Wearing an Orient 'Rally' Racer. Awesome watch that is consistently going at -1 second per day


----------



## bambini




----------



## johant




----------



## -DOOMED-

Orient 2EV03001B


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## rybak

The Zorro ;-)


----------



## mechaniquartz

Very nice watches you guys have. I'm thinking of buying my first automatic watch and might be pulling the trigger on an Orient soon enough.


----------



## rybak

This one


----------



## joquio

Wearing this one to the office today


----------



## rybak




----------



## placebo

excuse my poor shot..this cant justify the hypnotic 3D carbon dial mforce


----------



## gabrielauyong

My 1st mechanical watch, Orient Star Open Heart, it's my daily dress watch.


----------



## engmuism

my new orient... love the dial color!


----------



## rybak




----------



## baptiste6

my orange mako at the game!


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## supersong115

Yellow Mako on C&B Bond Zulu today


----------



## anzac1957

Orient M-Force 200m Air Diver...



















Cheers


----------



## spacetimefabric

Was wearing a vintage diver earlier. Switched to this in the afternoon. Yellow Mako on a brown leather strap I distressed.


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Classic Automatic World Time...



















Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm Sliderule..



















Cheers


----------



## conjurer




----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE..



















Cheers


----------



## hotriverstone

M-Force


----------



## Auston Horst

gabrielauyong said:


> My 1st mechanical watch, Orient Star Open Heart, it's my daily dress watch.


Such a nice watch. I wish I could get my hands on one without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## rybak

This...









and this one:


----------



## Krosya

Wore this one for a month while vacationing in Italy.:









And now I wear this one for a couple of days :


----------



## johant

This one today:


----------



## hotriverstone

2011 M-Force


----------



## rybak




----------



## Will3020

classy


----------



## Will3020

BLKVTR said:


> View attachment 810195


good watch for cycling


----------



## Will3020

anzac1957 said:


> Orient M-Force 200m Air Diver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


wow awesome lume


----------



## Will3020

carnegie said:


> View attachment 771587
> 
> 
> View attachment 771588
> 
> 
> My Orient blue Ray!
> This is my first Orient and my first post at this 4rum as well! Hi everyone ! just got it 6 hours ago! Really love it!


good choice


----------



## rybak

The photo is an older one, but it's still there


----------



## stavros_ch




----------



## Krosya

Mexican:


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Will3020

On the wrist today, well I picked up the Orient Devario 200m just recently, luv it - here ya go !


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Star 200m Yellow Air Diver aka Revolver today...




























Cheers


----------



## Will3020

anzac1957 said:


> Orient Star 200m Yellow Air Diver aka Revolver today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Man, those are some cool pics - I like the greenery backdrop !


----------



## rybak




----------



## anzac1957

Will3020 said:


> Man, those are some cool pics - I like the greenery backdrop !


Thanks.. Now that summer is on the way south of the equator, I will be able to get outsise and take more of that style picture..


----------



## anzac1957

rybak said:


>


My black dial says hello..










Cheers


----------



## rybak

anzac1957 said:


> My black dial says hello..
> 
> (...) picture (...)
> 
> Cheers


Hello back,

well, it's not only the dial coulour... ;-)

PS. Mine is CEXOR, Yours is probably CEX0Q

Today the black one again


----------



## anzac1957

rybak said:


> Hello back,
> 
> well, it's not only the dial coulour... ;-)
> 
> PS. Mine is CEXOR, Yours is probably CEX0Q
> 
> Today the black one again
> 
> View attachment 856929


Yeah.. I know.. But you've go to love the ice cream cone indices..


----------



## rybak

anzac1957 said:


> Yeah.. I know.. But you've go to love the ice cream cone indices..


OK b-)

Sure I would like it.

Like also Your blog.

And All Blacks ;-)

So now it's time to say hello from my black one ;-)


----------



## yoshi27

Good morning from the Great Bambino


----------



## Glossman

First post, as I've just gotten back into timepieces after a 20-year hiatus!

Wearing my favorite of the "new" collection! (Sorry for the blur...Darn cell phone camera!)


----------



## anzac1957

Orient World Heritage LE...










Cheers


----------



## Will3020

Good day all !

Today, no other but this...


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Today is an Orient day


----------



## rybak

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Today is an Orient day
> 
> View attachment 860276


Hi ;-)


----------



## Krosya

These days this one:


----------



## kko1909

My buddy today


----------



## rybak

Know it's boring, but it looks like I'd found my exit-watch ;-)


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

rybak, great minds think alike, don't they? How do you like it on leather? I've been considering putting mine on a nice strap.


----------



## rybak

RedBarchettayyz said:


> rybak, great minds think alike, don't they? How do you like it on leather? I've been considering putting mine on a nice strap.


I've showed it on a strap here already, second photo

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/what-orient-you-wearing-today-716992-13.html#post5551950

But like the bracelet.

Well - we had -5°C today in the morning, so maybe the strap will be necessary soon ;-)


----------



## hpo

Going big!


----------



## jesusio

My m-force.


----------



## Rojote

Revolver in banana dream sickle color...:-d


----------



## Will3020

This morning, a Devario...


----------



## don.carleto




----------



## rybak

Still boring You.

Sorry guys... :-d


----------



## BruceYi

Worldtime on croc


----------



## revad




----------



## rybak

Now this one.

Has replaced my morning watch -BFS ;-)


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello everyone 

Today and yesterday,with my Orient multi-year-calendar...


----------



## halfapie

Love the dome crystal!


----------



## tag_m3

great looking timepiece. model no.?


----------



## conjurer




----------



## rybak

The boring one comes back again ;-)


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Rojote




----------



## lks1984




----------



## rybak

"Wearing" is not the right term, I'm sleeping it :-d









My night watch - like to see what time is it, when I sometimes wake up middle in the night...

But in the last time the days belong to this one - my Orients got a dangerous competitor last week ;-)


----------



## Krosya




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## rc2300156

Hi everybody! This is my First post here.

Today, with my brasilian Poseidon on zulu strap


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Anzac, that has been one of my favourite Orients for a long time, nice watch!



Renato Cunha said:


> Hi everybody! This is my First post here.
> 
> Today, with my brasilian Poseidon on zulu strap


Renato, great first post. That is a slick Orient, looks perfect on the Zulu.

This one nudged the 6309-7040 off my wrist on Thursday and has been on since.


----------



## watchcard

Sorry for the terrible picture.


----------



## rybak

Hi guys,

long time... ;-)

My Zorro today...


----------



## chriscentro

rybak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> long time... ;-)
> 
> My Zorro today...
> 
> View attachment 902216


Nice shot!


----------



## rybak

Glad You like it.

A change today ;-)


----------



## chriscentro

15 Nov 2012, 9.24 and a half, lol +8 GMT


----------



## rybak

Nice shot - a genuine version of mine one ;-)

Change again.


----------



## Scuderia F2007

White Excursionist on M-Force rubber.


----------



## Krosya

Felt like wearing a rare classic today - Orient Neo-Elegance:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Bit of a beater, scuffed and foggy-crystaled:


----------



## jjalpha

Krosya said:


> Felt like wearing a rare classic today - Orient Neo-Elegance:
> 
> View attachment 906830
> View attachment 906831


this watch is siiiiiick


----------



## rybak

Today in the morning


----------



## supersong115

Greetings from Nassau in the Bahamas!


----------



## ChangXia

Christmas Present Mako XL : )


----------



## Samwatch

Orient Flieger (ER2A004D) today:



















Michael


----------



## sonofadat

Mako xl on a Zulu


----------



## Mil6161

This one....


----------



## Krosya

Been wearing this one last couple of days:


----------



## brugo

My new Orient ER24005W (or Bambino):


----------



## GTR83

This one, on a Hirsch wood brown leather strap (not visible in the pic):








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lactardjosh

Finally getting to wear my Christmas present, an Orient Golden Eye (CDB05001W).


----------



## rybak

Happy New Year guys ;-)

With my New Year's watch ;-)


----------



## Mil6161

Happy New Year Guys...wearing this one today!


----------



## rybak

Zorro is back ;-)


----------



## horse

I felt really original today, so i put on me deep -


----------



## Mil6161

This one ...Millenium


----------



## turbo2nr

orient cayenne


----------



## GTR83

Still with this one. I can't seem to let go of it unless I'm in the shower, and that's more because it's heavy than anything else. Sorry for the weird pose! 








By the way, the more I see the Millennium, the more I think about it... Must resist...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161

Urban


----------



## GTR83

Miles91Collins, the pics aren't showing... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete26

This one for me. My new M Force









Cheers

Pete


----------



## Krosya

Felt like wearing this old classic today:


----------



## Mil6161

Bambino today


----------



## OldeCrow




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Powerengr

My new Defender...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GTR83

Have been 3 days on the road and still wearing this one. Orient Saturation Diver 300m. Can't get enough of it! 








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rojote

Revolver Reloaded...


----------



## b_dayco

Orient Star Classic


----------



## Horologic

I'm wearing my new Orient Bambino. I've had it 48 hours and it's running about +10 a day. That's pretty good. Better than the +25 Orient allows for this movement.


----------



## Krosya

Pic was taken some days back, just posting it now. Here is another uncommon Orient M-Force (just back from service):


----------



## rybak

Today b-)


----------



## anonsurfer

Blue Mako XL


----------



## Neuritis

I would like to introduce you to my new Orient (Vintage). I just replaced the metal bracelet with this 22mm leather one and loving it!


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## lks1984




----------



## GTR83

lks1984 said:


>


Awesome looking OS GMT. Similar looks to a Seiko Ananta.

Cheers,
George


----------



## OldeCrow




----------



## JSI




----------



## rybak

Looks like tonight, but it's a today watch ;-)


----------



## harrisonfaulkner

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kennym

The only one I have.


----------



## ChangXia

Morning~ : )


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## postcardcv

The Strap came off my Mako XL last week (on only the forth time of wearing it). Yesterday I got some 22mm spring bars in the post so was able to put the strap back on my it so am wearing that today.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

New Ray


----------



## anzac1957




----------



## Javy




----------



## Razorsedge2003

Ray on mesh with seatbelt clasp.


----------



## rybak

Yesterandtoday watch ;-)


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## GTR83

Looking sharp there Fuzzylogic. I like the textured dial of the Millennium.

Here's my first watch today, the Saturation Diver. Taken while enjoying my breakfast. Life's good! 








Cheers,
George


----------



## rfattal

My new blue m force beast. Love it


----------



## Rojote

Revolver on new Super Engineer II Tungchoy bracelet. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Javy

Started the day with the M-Force.










Ending the day with the Mako XL.


----------



## hstdist

courtesy of one of our Brazilian WUS'ers


----------



## Mil6161

Rojote said:


> Revolver on new Super Engineer II Tungchoy bracelet. A match made in heaven.
> 
> View attachment 959566
> 
> 
> View attachment 959568


Very nice!


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## itsmekevin

My first Orient that was recently acquired.


----------



## bmaben




----------



## sinner777

pisture is from yesterday but it is still on wrist.


----------



## georgerogers

Pepsi Mako on Olive NATO.


----------



## Mil6161

This one....again


----------



## rybak

Strange...

No one had carried an Orient for last five days...?

;-)

Afternoon.

A Monster was my morning companion today, but then came the time to change... b-)


----------



## GTR83

I've been wearing a Black Monster for the whole of last week. No wonder I miss this one so much. 
View attachment 967697


The above would be a great companion photo for all the "Is this xxx watch too big for my xxx size wrist?" or "I don't get people who love GIGANTIC watches" threads.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Jaymo

None. I'm wearing a Casio G-Shock D5600E, because my baby, err, my blue Ray has a bent spring bar.
Turns out, it's also magnetized.

I could demagnetize it by smacking the snot out of it, but I'd really rather not damage it. Guess I'll have to make a degausser.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

View attachment 968938

On my wrist 3 days in a row. A record for me.


----------



## Bezelbub

My SFD0H001B Racing STI collaboration

View attachment 969504


----------



## rybak

Fuzzylogic said:


> On my wrist 3 days in a row. A record for me.


Like it.

First day after long time.

Was swimming today b-)

View attachment 971125


Is still smelling of salt.


----------



## H.H.Sinn

View attachment 971431
Pilot with Blue.


----------



## Coromo

I have been watching the forum for a while now and it is time for me to share some pictures of my new watch that I got yesterday.
So now it is time for me to make a contribution to this forum.

Here is my new: *Orient Vintage

*


----------



## Gambas

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 955916


This watch is discontinued?

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnar23

Got this in today:


----------



## imran1979

View attachment 971719


View attachment 971721


----------



## brugo




----------



## dasmi

brugo said:


>


I really, really need that watch, I'm just worried it'll look too small on my large wrist. 
Here's me today,


----------



## rybak

Today "in-phase" with Orient, again ;-)

A perfect night watch.

View attachment 973747


----------



## jotis

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sakura7

View attachment 973882


sorry about the resolution...wearing my freebie thanks to longislandwatch


----------



## Mil6161

View attachment 973902

Today this one


----------



## hosemg12

It's Mako XL day
View attachment 974815


----------



## wiarumas

Orient Senator. Belated Vday dinner tonight.


----------



## Zilladon

Blue Ray day; yikes! My skin needs some lotion!


----------



## mamos

hosemg12 said:


> It's Mako XL day
> View attachment 974815


like the strap - where did you get it? (assuming it's not original)


----------



## Mil6161

View attachment 975822


----------



## hosemg12

mamos said:


> like the strap - where did you get it? (assuming it's not original)


It's a *HR 2034 Alligator Grain with Stitches in Color* hr2034 from Freda Watch Straps


----------



## Fuzzylogic

View attachment 976120


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Fuzzylogic said:


> View attachment 976120


Good choice, Fuzzy.

View attachment 976184


----------



## ebo hud

orient #2 for me, picked it up from another WUS user today. i was originally going to buy it in the summer, but the user was local and had it at a price that was too good to pass up.


----------



## Citizaner

View attachment 977026
View attachment 977027
View attachment 977030
View attachment 977031
View attachment 977032


Here's my newest delivered just an hour ago! The 'Bambino' looks even better on my wrist than in the pics!


----------



## rybak

And again 

View attachment 977323


----------



## rybak

And change...

Last Orient standing... :-d

View attachment 979334


----------



## GTR83

Still with this one. 
View attachment 979455


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161

Coffee with the Urban 
View attachment 979522


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## rybak

My preciousssssss... b-)

View attachment 982794


----------



## apocalypto

View attachment 983053


----------



## GTR83

Another whole week with the OS300. 
View attachment 983061


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161

It's snowing so I put on my snow-watch....
View attachment 984134


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Orient Poseidon 06 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## Hubilee Jubilee

View attachment 984435


View attachment 984439


View attachment 984442


----------



## GTR83

I guess you all know what watch is this! 
View attachment 984524


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krosya

Everyone has new divers. While I enjoy the vintage one:


----------



## Fuzzylogic

View attachment 985016


----------



## Dan83bz

OrientAndyUK said:


> Orient Poseidon 06 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


That's the Brazilian version, right ? Gorgeous....

I'm still wearing this, third consecutive day, a winner for me...

View attachment 985038


----------



## ManMachine

blue Ray on olive green 2-ring zulu (finally took a photo)

View attachment 987762


----------



## JSI

View attachment 987858


----------



## jasonb1355

View attachment 990142

This was in my mail box yesterday.


----------



## Zilladon

I'm wearing my brand new Mako XL (orange bezel "Planet Ocean" version) on a black (w/orange stitching) Bradystrap sailcloth strap. No pictures yet; you'll just have to "visualize";-)

Patti


----------



## rybak

Again - my precious ;-)

View attachment 1001006


----------



## MP83

Orient ray raven on all black NATO strap










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

goTomek said:


> Submariner ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1000476


I love that Mercedes hand.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## safetyobc

View attachment 1001325


Orient Ray


----------



## MP83

brugo said:


>


Nice strap, where did you get it?


----------



## raze




----------



## rc2300156

Today with my mako xl blue on mesh


----------



## GTR83

raze said:


>


Hey raze, did the tail end of the strap stick out too much on yours? I wear mine on the 4th hole and there is a lot of tail.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rybak

Mr. White 

View attachment 1003146


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium 
View attachment 1003391


----------



## Krosya

This one - the thinnest Automatic Orient:


----------



## rybak

One of thickest automatic ones - not sure if not of highest height/diameter ratio among dress watches - divers not considered ;-)

View attachment 1004795


----------



## ManMachine

A little orange to brighten the day.

View attachment 1004807


----------



## raze

GTR83 said:


> Hey raze, did the tail end of the strap stick out too much on yours? I wear mine on the 4th hole and there is a lot of tail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Same here bud a lot of tail on the end. I wear it on the 4th hole too so back on steel it goes. hahaha!


----------



## GTR83

Maybe we should get a Bonetto Cinturini 317 rubber strap? Those are shorter and don't have vents so the keeper can be pushed higher upwards/closer to the case. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on a pvd olive NATO


----------



## MP83

Renato Cunha said:


> Today with my mako xl blue on mesh


That's a really nice looking combo!


----------



## anzac1957

Orient M-Force 300m World Time 50th Anniversary LE.. only 1000 of these..




























Cheers


----------



## Krosya

anzac1957 said:


> Orient M-Force 300m World Time 50th Anniversary LE.. only 1000 of these..Cheers


True,
Unless you count other variations - such as with Black or Blue face, or a two-tone like I have:

View attachment 1006534


In that case its 1000 pieces for each version. So, at least 4000.


----------



## anzac1957

Krosya said:


> True,
> Unless you count other variations - such as with Black or Blue face, or a two-tone like I have:
> 
> View attachment 1006534
> 
> 
> In that case its 1000 pieces for each version. So, at least 4000.


Right you are.. Forgot about the other three variations.. Yours is only the second pic of the two tone I have seen unless it is your pic on the Russian Orient website.. and have only seen a pic of the blue dial.. Never seen a pic of the black dial.. Have to wonder where they all are.. Maybe they have been bought and locked away in safes and not worn..


----------



## Themimbo

View attachment 1007329


Loving my new Ray!


----------



## ghorn11

Really love this model! Does it have a solid bracelet? 


Mil6161 said:


> Millenium
> View attachment 1003391


----------



## Krosya

I came across a black dial version a while back - it was for sale from a dealer in Italy. But price was rather high. Also saw a blue one for sale not long ago from a US seller on one of the forums (if I'm not mistaken). As far as two-tone - there was one posted on a Russian Orient forum a long while back - that one is not mine, but I am rather active on that forum and same pics I post here I post there as well. So, this one is posted there also now(it's under the same nick). There is one on ebay - a two-tone one like mine from Portugal, but not cheap either: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121043394296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
But I too wonder where are all these at? Only a few seem to get to the forums.



anzac1957 said:


> Right you are.. Forgot about the other three variations.. Yours is only the second pic of the two tone I have seen unless it is your pic on the Russian Orient website.. and have only seen a pic of the blue dial.. Never seen a pic of the black dial.. Have to wonder where they all are.. Maybe they have been bought and locked away in safes and not worn..


----------



## LeroyC




----------



## marcwinters

View attachment 1008681


----------



## morleyz

My new Enduro. A perfect change up from my typical watch...I love the way it looks.

View attachment 1009421


----------



## Mil6161

ghorn11 said:


> Really love this model! Does it have a solid bracelet?


It has a Nicer bracelet than lower end Orients that's for sure...my fav watch in my collection


----------



## rybak

View attachment 1010404


----------



## Will3020

Does anybody have a wrist shot on the WV0081EL ? Please post


----------



## rybak

Afternoon change

View attachment 1010569


----------



## GTR83

I'm out of town for 4-5 days and this is the watch that I start the trip with: a blue Beast on a dark brown Hirsch Terra "Artisan Leather" strap. The polished buckle matches the case finish nicely and I think the Hirsch logo on it also matches the shape of the 12 o'clock marker. The strap seems to taper slightly starting from 24mm at the lugs to 23mm near the buckle area.

View attachment 1012831


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nifag

Day-Date

View attachment 1012849


----------



## rybak

Just a watch 

View attachment 1014191


----------



## Fuzzylogic

View attachment 1015305


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Black IP 21-Jewel Automatic Disk #ER02004B

View attachment 1015371


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on a brand new black maratac NATO


----------



## goTomek

Red Marshall
View attachment 1016305


----------



## goTomek

Change for blue one today
View attachment 1016655


----------



## hiro1963

WZ0231EL on a gator strap.


----------



## watchgolfer

This one, just got it today...


----------



## goTomek

Another color on another day 
Today black Symphony
View attachment 1017871


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Millennium:

View attachment 1018046


----------



## goTomek

*Odp: What Orient You Wearing Today*

This one


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Odp: What Orient You Wearing Today*


----------



## Fuzzylogic

*Re: Odp: What Orient You Wearing Today*

View attachment 1019309


----------



## Mil6161

Union
View attachment 1019368


----------



## Bezelbub

Today it's the very first Orient I bought back in 2009. The EM5J-C0-CA

View attachment 1019687


----------



## Zilladon

Mako "Planet Orient"
View attachment 1019838


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there , my new orient today . DW.
View attachment 1019882


----------



## MP83

nifag said:


> Day-Date
> 
> View attachment 1012849


Beautiful watch, does anybody know the model number/ nickname for this watch? Thanks!


----------



## rybak

Wow.

Some photos seem somehow familiar to me... ;-)

Today my milliondollarwatch b-)

View attachment 1019927


----------



## GTR83

rybak said:


> Today my milliondollarwatch b-)


It sure looks like a million dollars. The Blue Mako XL is just so elegant in its simplicity. I'm going to see how the Blue Ray compares today.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rybak

GTR83 said:


> It sure looks like a million dollars.


Yes, that's where the name comes from ;-)

Change to the next one, which looks much better, than it costs:

View attachment 1020583


Have a nice sunday guys...


----------



## empiboy

To Mods/Admin: Please delete this post...due to crappy net connection, I've double posted the same image. My apologies...


----------



## empiboy

My Orient Day Date


----------



## rybak

And a change again... b-)

View attachment 1022080


----------



## Krosya

Vintage Orient Matic 300m Skin Diver:


----------



## mr.akkanat

Orient metro with red strap
View attachment 1023520


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Old reliable Ray:

View attachment 1023766


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there , it's my new orient star (somes).Cheers .DW.
View attachment 1023877


----------



## SeanAzul

Millenium on Hadley Roma Calfskin

View attachment 1024169


----------



## rybak

SeanAzul said:


> Millenium on Hadley Roma Calfskin


Funny...

Wear something similar since yesterday evening... ;-)

View attachment 1024654


----------



## GTR83

@Krosya
That's a very cool piece, where did you manage to find it?

Today's catch, er, watch:
View attachment 1024810


Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161

Bambino


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there , orient star again, i love it. all the best. DW.


----------



## Nighthawk.

My Blue.


----------



## rybak

My Red ;-)


----------



## sinner777




----------



## T-Wan

Week-end rises in Orient








T


----------



## PaulyP

Nighthawk. said:


> My Blue.
> 
> View attachment 1026778
> 
> View attachment 1026777


Which one is that?


----------



## GTR83

That looks like an Orient Submariner. Forgot the model number for the blue one. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zilladon

The postman just threw this onto my porch - literally! :roll:















- Patti


----------



## Nighthawk.

GTR83 said:


> That looks like an Orient Submariner. Forgot the model number for the blue one.


Yes, it's a Orient Submariner. Model number is 2ER00002D.


----------



## Nighthawk.




----------



## Krosya

I'm wearing one of my favorites old classics in Orient line:


----------



## Drfp

Orient World timer


----------



## GTR83

Zilladon said:


> The postman just threw this onto my porch - literally! :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1028533
> View attachment 1028536
> 
> 
> - Patti


Classy Aviator. 
Is it true that this model is an American/European exclusive?

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will3020

My newly arrived M-Force  I'm extremely pleased with the feel, comfort and appearance of this Orient.


----------



## MP83

My trusty Ray Raven on a recently received from a trade with a fellow WUS member C&B leather NATO


----------



## GTR83

@Will3020
Now you need this one. It feels good to be an Orient enabler/troll... 








Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTR83

lks1984 said:


> Two out of three today


Oh my God the GMT is AWESOME! 
DPflaumer needs to see this...

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Bezelbub

YFH02001S Retro Future Camera Orientstar


----------



## Mil6161

Bezelbub said:


> YFH02001S Retro Future Camera Orientstar


Never seen that one before...very nice future look!


----------



## rybak

Was swiming... b-)


----------



## Will3020

The Diving Beast...


----------



## Will3020

Bezelbub said:


> YFH02001S Retro Future Camera Orientstar


great pic and I too agree, that is a beauty


----------



## Bezelbub

WEARING THIS TO A CONCERT TONIGHT SDT00001S 60th Anniversary


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, Orient Star /somes today. Have a good one. DW.






View attachment 1045962


----------



## Dave8

Orient Black Ray on C&B.


----------



## GTR83

DJW GB said:


> Hi all, Orient Star /somes today. Have a good one. DW.
> View attachment 1045961
> View attachment 1045962
> View attachment 1045963


My cousin just missed out on this one... So, no Somes yet for me for some time. Oh well. Better luck next time.

Regards,
George


----------



## jasonb1355

so I don't get lost watching baseball today.


----------



## Mil6161

This one tonight !


----------



## anzac1957

Changed to the Orient M-Force 300m World Time LE and took photo under UV light tube...



Cheers


----------



## Bezelbub

CEZA002B Racing Semi Skeleton Commander


----------



## Zilladon

KD! 

- Patti


----------



## jasontking

Sent from Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Mil6161

My favorite!







Millenium


----------



## vithicon

Just received my first Orient -- a Blue Ray -- an hour ago and had the bracelet adjusted. :-!


----------



## Louis_A

King Diver today, very funky.


----------



## anzac1957

Still mucking around with the UV light..



Cheers


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## thaittnguyen

Wearing an Orient Mako XL Full lume dial [Navy leather nato]


----------



## Mil6161

Switched to Sun and Moon for the evening


----------



## watchgolfer

Flight today...


----------



## rmkather




----------



## anzac1957

Lichen this one a lot...



Cheers


----------



## Pegleg2001

Orient Mako Pepsi on navy leather NATO (feeling a bit patriotic with the red, white and blue with Maggie Thatcher's funeral here today)...


----------



## rybak

Long time... ;-)

But I was wearing my new G-Shock - a guy who had invented it, must have been ingenious...

Well, Orients need also some love from time to time...


----------



## Bezelbub

CFDAC004W Executive, Roman Numeral


----------



## raince

Orient Goldeneye db05002b


----------



## U5512




----------



## Klokan

My first watch, like it!


----------



## vithicon

That's one fine piece. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## U5512




----------



## MP83

Ray raven on black maratac


----------



## GTR83

I finally can go back to my favorite Orient. Just finished resizing the OEM bracelet again to a better fit, oh how I hate those pins and collars. Haven't bothered to correct the time and date first before taking this pic, I miss it that much :-d

Sorry for showing too much of my kitchen table, it's my favorite place to be in the morning. 








Regards,
George


----------



## mariod




----------



## anzac1957




----------



## rybak

Yes, I know - boring... ;-)


----------



## dimman

rain125 said:


> Same as mine.Do you think it's a little bit small for your wrist or it feels right?


I'm coming from a smaller cased Seiko 5, so this feels big. Only one day with it so far, though. The Seiko feels 'invisible', but this feels 'substantial', if that makes sense.


----------



## GTR83

What do you guys think of a "What Orient do you have in the mail?" thread? I've noticed how lately there seems to be a huge surge of Orient purchases, starting with the Saturation Divers and now the Someses (sp?). The Makos and Rays have always been popular though. Well it wouldn't be too dissimilar to this one in that it will serve as an enabler thread. 

Regards,
George


----------



## Ed.YANG

Have a cuppa coffee for the morning... folks!


----------



## DJW GB

GTR83 said:


> What do you guys think of a "What Orient do you have in the mail?" thread? I've noticed how lately there seems to be a huge surge of Orient purchases, starting with the Saturation Divers and now the Someses (sp?). The Makos and Rays have always been popular though. Well it wouldn't be too dissimilar to this one in that it will serve as an enabler thread.
> 
> Regards,
> George


 I think it would be a bit similar to this thread and im not sure enough people would contribute . When you look how many are posting on this forum there's a lot looking but not posting , but i think some of that is because orients are very affordable and a lot get posted on that forum. You only have to look at the intrest created by nightowls thread on the os /somes, they ended up selling like hot cakes . Still other marques have one so perhaps orient should . Just my 2pence worth. DW. :-!


----------



## anzac1957

Wore these two day..



Yellow in the morning and black in the evening..


----------



## Bezelbub

George,

"To my understanding, more ISO means slower shutter speed so it is better for non moving objects like watches, or is it the other way around?"........

Absolutely correct! The trade of is is that the slower the shutter speed the more chance for getting a blurred picture if the camera isn't held steady. Also pictures can get a bit grainy in lower light settings.

Here's some more info on the subject:

Photography Basics 2: What is ISO or ASA - Camera/Film Sensitivity AKA Filmspeed »

I find it difficult to use my Samsung phone to take pictures as it is thin, large, and hard to hold steady for macro shots. That's mostly why I use my PowerShot. It's only the size of a cigarette pack and 2/3's the thickness. Also, since I use it allot, I'm familiar with the operation. I can barely figure out how to answer a call on my smart phoneo|.

Paul


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there all, my mako xl today on a galaxy from sec-time. Have a great day. DW.


----------



## bigsom

Can't stop wearing my bambino. Still on the hunt for a suitable strap!


----------



## ipolit




----------



## GTR83

Paul, here's a little quick and dirty shot I made and edited with the Snapseed app for Android. Took your suggestions into account and there is already some visible improvement! 








I intentionally posed it similarly to my previous photo, but with better lighting. I can't seem to stop wearing and taking pics of this piece.

Regards,
George


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## DJW GB

Yes George just had a look at the other one and you can see a great improvement |>. That's what I like about WUS you can learn so much more about other things and not just watches:think: although there the most important thing:-d ,DW.


----------



## spuds288

Wore my Red Beast today. Now, relaxing with it.


----------



## GTR83

DJW GB said:


> Yes George just had a look at the other one and you can see a great improvement |>. That's what I like about WUS you can learn so much more about other things and not just watches:think: although there the most important thing:-d ,DW.


Thanks for the compliment DW! If this kind of photo can be made with a phone camera, I can only imagine what kind of results can be achieved by better techniques, professional lighting and a "real" camera.

I really hoped I have received the Flight today but it's still with customs... Wanted to see what my phone camera can do with it. Should provide an interesting subject, since it is quite contrasting colors wise compared to the OS300.

Regards,
George


----------



## Bezelbub

Hi George,

Wow! Now that's one great picture of a fine Orient! Great job with the pic.

Paul


----------



## ViperGuy

George, the new pic looks great. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Soh1982

Here's mine!!!

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t647/soh1982/null_zpsb157818b.jpg


----------



## Bezelbub

SEL03002M M-Force





































This watch was losing 18 sec. per day :-|, so I finally got around to regulating it and it's now averaged -2.4 sec. over the past 5 days:-!.


----------



## Will3020

Got the causal attire and strapping the M-Force !


----------



## daniel9399

My Orient Star Star Seeker GMT....


----------



## daniel9399

This is my first Orient, and definitely not my last! It was a gift, it inspired me to purchase the Orient Star "star seeker" GMT


----------



## Krosya

Got it looking like this:


But didnt like the hands on it - at times hard to see under some light conditions, plus to me they just didnt go with the numbers on the face. I had a set of hands from the vintage Orient that IMO work much better. At least they do for me:


----------



## Bezelbub

YFH04001M Star Retro-Future (Airplane) Orange dial.


----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## Megalo Milo

Today I will be wearing my Orient Mako on its new blue, orange & white nato strap to the game


----------



## GTR83

EM65009D Blue Ray on stock bracelet. So far I think this is the perfect size for me, although I won't stop loving the bigger Orients I have. It is probably the closest I will ever get to owning a Rolex Submariner styling wise. 








Regards,
George


----------



## adswatts

My faithful daily 

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rocky555

This came today


----------



## DJW GB

Mako for me today . Cheers all. DW .


----------



## Bezelbub

WV0331ER - CONTEMPO



















A big drawback for this watch is the cheap hollow link bracelet (below).





































As I said, I don't care for the bracelet, but wonder what I could replace it with. I would prefer leather, but the inside lug distance is only 18mm, so the strap would look too narrow. The outside lug distance is 22mm, so I suppose I could trim it a bit to get one to fit. Anyone ever try this? Also I wonder about the color. The case is gray, but I would like to get a contrasting color. Any thoughts?

Paul


----------



## Zilladon

Here sharky sharky....

=Patti


----------



## rain125

Today is for the Beast


----------



## Mil6161

Defender today


----------



## merl

my yesterdays new arrival...love it!


----------



## Defiant4Ever




----------



## Randomthinks

Orange Mako, in mid project stage, because I'm feeling spring-y:


----------



## goTomek




----------



## GTR83

New arrival, Flight in green and PVD. Model number is ER02A002F in case anyone wants to do a casual search and then order one... 








Like somebody has said, the thick leather strap is stiff and needs some breaking in.

Regards,
George


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all could not resist it today my os/somes. DW.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Also sporting the Orient Star Somes today.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it is my blue mako . Have a good weekend all. DW.


----------



## ObZerver

CEV0J003D


----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## dimman

Tried to get a bit artsy by trying to catch Canada Place in the reflection of my (AR?) watch's crystal.

Phone's focus didn't want to cooperate.


----------



## anzac1957

Queen's Birthday holiday here in New Zealand.. Wearing the vintage IWC for the day...










while wearing this T-Shirt...










evening change to Orient Star World Time on Hirsch Crocograin...










Cheers


----------



## dimman

Those blue dials all look amazing!


----------



## JSI

This one today:


----------



## anzac1957




----------



## bonbonson

Orient Mako XL


----------



## GTR83

Orient Aviator, green dial with PVD case (ER02A002F). My friend Daniel from Malaysia dubbed it "the Green Beret" and I think the Zulu strap makes the nickname even more appropriate!

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## goTomek

Those two together


----------



## asingh1977

Not a great picture.


----------



## RSX

Here is my vintage Orient. The King Diver


----------



## vis0r

My one and only Orient Star Classic


----------



## Will3020

Of course ... The M


----------



## daniel9399




----------



## daniel9399

Today's pick.....The Orient "Union".


----------



## jimthewookie

some really nice orients in this thread

mako xl in orange on nato today


----------



## Sambation

My new Orient Capital (UG1R003W)


----------



## ObZerver

Sorry for the redundancy, but it is this one again:

Orient CEV0J003D

Kinda grows on me...


----------



## ToddRyan84

goTomek said:


>


Wow! Love this Sub homage! that's a killer bracelet too! Any idea where I can get this watch?


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Martin Kaal

Black Ray on a Nato Italy strap.
Viva Italia, dolce vita.


----------



## ViperGuy

Martin, where did you get that NATO? I'm Italian and need that!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Martin Kaal

ViperGuy said:


> Martin, where did you get that NATO? I'm Italian and need that!
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Hello Viper,

I bought it from an internetshop called: strapcode (dotcom)


----------



## Martin Kaal

My ostentatious yet colourful happy tuesday Orient watch.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, yes it's the lovely blue mako again . What a watch :-!. Cheers .DW.


----------



## MM22




----------



## ManMachine

Blue Ray


----------



## DDHLeigh




----------



## bonbonson

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9837/p1011076q.jpg

BRZ on nato


----------



## DJW GB

Nice pics like it on that nato. DW,:-!


bonbonson said:


> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9837/p1011076q.jpg
> 
> BRZ on nato


----------



## zs3889

MM22 said:


> View attachment 1118355


OH.MY.GOD.!!! SOON....VERY SOON......


----------



## goTomek

ToddRyan84 said:


> Wow! Love this Sub homage! that's a killer bracelet too! Any idea where I can get this watch?


Only aftermarket I think, I got mine on Polish forum.


----------



## Cageym

Mako blue, even on my 8" wrist it doesn't look to small.


----------



## ViperGuy

Martin Kaal said:


> Hello Viper,
> 
> I bought it from an internetshop called: strapcode (dotcom)


Thank you, sir!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## safetyobc

Sporting the Blue Ray today.


----------



## Cageym

It was hard for me to decide on the Ray or the Mako. The hour markers finally did it, I like the Mako ones better. But the Blue Ray is a fine looking watch.


----------



## ViperGuy

Orient has quickly become one of my favorite brands. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## FitzroyTom

Got the Somes on today. Love the smell of the leather.


----------



## ANev

So much for so little:


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's the black pilot . Have a great day . DW.
View attachment 1128315


----------



## Laso1

My favorite Orient.


----------



## asingh1977

Orient, is one slippery slope.


----------



## DJW GB

Your not kidding. DW.


asingh1977 said:


> Orient, is one slippery slope.


----------



## DDHLeigh

Just swapped in a nato strap. Love the combo.


----------



## Martin Kaal

Good to know the Anchorage time when living in Amsterdam.


----------



## Martin Kaal

Nice one!
I am pining for a yellow dial Mako....


----------



## Martin Kaal

Martin Kaal said:


> Nice one!
> I am pining for a yellow dial Mako....





DDHLeigh said:


> Just swapped in a nato strap. Love the combo.


Nice one!I am pining for a yellow dial Mako....


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Public Alias

IT'S HERE!!! My first Orient - a JDM Orient Star GMT, with black IP coat and leather band. Seriously LOVING the feel and look of it.

(photographed over my aquarium because my T5 light fixture is the best light-source in my room )


----------



## Kratsmoose

Martin Kaal said:


> Nice one!
> I am pining for a yellow dial Mako....


The yellow is very pretty, and rarer than the normal colors, BUT in dim lighting the hands are difficult to read.


----------



## safetyobc

Orient Blue Ray with my Italian Greyhound.


----------



## mp34me

Black Ray....


----------



## merl




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, first of all fantastic picture merl . Today i am wearing my mako it's such a great watch. Cheers .DW.


----------



## merl

DJW GB said:


> Hi all, first of all fantastic picture merl .


Thanks DW! It's a lovely watch to take a picture of


----------



## williamtv

ToddRyan84 said:


> Wow! Love this Sub homage! that's a killer bracelet too! Any idea where I can get this watch?


Not gonna lie man.... That's one of the sickest combos of watch/shark mesh I've seen. Beautiful bro!


----------



## David8b

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> View attachment 1137133


What the hell is it??!

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy

David8b said:


> What the hell is it??!
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


Almost looks like a Sparta, but like you, I said the same thing when I saw that pic. Why post a pic of a watch when we can barely see the watch? :screwy:

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## David8b

5:40 am. Seattle Airport. Waiting for my flight to Newark, NJ.

Wearing my Blue Mako today.


----------



## tundra323

Love my M-Force

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skippington




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

Sparta on a nylon NATO.



David8b said:


> What the hell is it??!
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

I caught the reflection of the watch in my mirror and figured it looked cool....I guess it didn't translate in the pic; just trying to mix it up a little.



ViperGuy said:


> Almost looks like a Sparta, but like you, I said the same thing when I saw that pic. Why post a pic of a watch when we can barely see the watch? :screwy:
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I caught the reflection of the watch in my mirror and figured it looked cool....I guess it didn't translate in the pic; just trying to mix it up a little.


Hey, mix it up, but we gotta be able to know the watch! Lol. So, is it a Sparta?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

Yes it's a Sparta, I figured the bezel would give it away.



ViperGuy said:


> Hey, mix it up, but we gotta be able to know the watch! Lol. So, is it a Sparta?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## David8b

More watch; less hand😉


----------



## David8b

skippington said:


> View attachment 1137669


That's a HOT watch!!!


----------



## MrGone

Typed using a Smith Corona; sent through a series of tubes.


----------



## David8b

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Yes it's a Sparta, I figured the bezel would give it away.


The next time you wear that watch, please take a picture of the face. I'd like to see it out in the wild.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd

I took this pic when I first received it:











David8b said:


> The next time you wear that watch, please take a picture of the face. I'd like to see it out in the wild.


----------



## David8b

MUCH better pic and GREAT looking watch.


----------



## ViperGuy

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I took this pic when I first received it:
> 
> View attachment 1138209


I just ordered one of these today. Can't wait to receive it. Very cool looking watch.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## zs3889

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> View attachment 1137133


Well this picture brings us all back to the topic of this thread: "What Orient are you wearing today?"


----------



## Will3020




----------



## GTR83

I need better skin care specialists.










Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Krosya

I have this one on today:


----------



## dimman

I'm on a boat! ( But T-Payne is nowhere in sight...)

Didn't get to go out on the little 30' sailboat, so the Journeyman got the time today on the ferry.


----------



## Tom_DS




----------



## skippington

it's a little large for my small wrist.


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## T. Wong

mid 90s midsized diver auto...kinda rare...


----------



## Krosya

Finally got a new strap for my Orient Soccer (pretty rare watch, actually - 17 jewels, Auto AND manual wind, whole different movement from the most):


----------



## Krosya

Looks like I have it's cousin  :





T. Wong said:


> mid 90s midsized diver auto...kinda rare...


----------



## Berkut




----------



## osiris1




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its my pilot . Its such a comfortable easy to read watch, how do they do it for the money. Cheers . DW.


----------



## kmlin1981

Looks somewhat similar to my Longines Conquest Heritage


----------



## zs3889

kmlin1981 said:


> Looks somewhat similar to my Longines Conquest Heritage


Wait a minute...I always thought the bambino wasn't my cup of tea, but this just made me want one...damn!


----------



## jimthewookie

Orient Dolphin for me today


----------



## gwsudiro

in negative mode again...:-d

my SunMoon..


----------



## Berkut




----------



## Krosya

Today as well as last few days - this rare Titanium:

 - it's good for the morning coffee

and gardening:


----------



## vanquish129

My weekend watch.










Sent via iPhone


----------



## Will3020




----------



## CWBYTYME

Just came in the mail, picked it up from the WUSfor sale forum the other day. My first Orient, must say I really like it!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bickoy

Orient Star WZ0271EL (JDM)


----------



## Berkut




----------



## fikovnik

*My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*

My new watch  buy from 
Orient Automatic Open Heart Skeleton

look on real photo on link. I love this watch.....


----------



## Krosya

*Re: My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*

Today was a good day to wear Silver:


----------



## David8b

*Re: My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*



Krosya said:


> Today was a good day to wear Silver:


What model is that?! Beautiful watch.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krosya

*Re: My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*



David8b said:


> What model is that?! Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure of a model name/number. However, there was a series a while back called Neo-Elegance and they had some watches that are similar to this one. What sets this one apart is - its made of Sterling Silver. AFAIK, there was 2 versions of this watch - one like mine and the same one just with a Arabic numerals. I have only seen each once - mine and once I saw one with the arabic numerals for sale for 1K. Other than these two, the only other Sterling silver Orient I know is a manual wind Royal Orient that sells for over 1K.


----------



## CWBYTYME

Mako XL! Happy Monday to all








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## skippington

*Re: My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*



Krosya said:


> Today was a good day to wear Silver:


this is going to bug me. i need to have one of these. it is exactly the type of watch that i love.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

*Re: My Orient Automatic FDB08001W0*

This week with mine black dial Orient 3 star...


----------



## Berkut




----------



## rsimpsss

OS300 white dial


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's my pilot . Have a great day all. DW.


----------



## ViperGuy

Pilot today with new 3-ring ZULU.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## LeroyC

ViperGuy said:


> Pilot today with new 3-ring ZULU.
> 
> View attachment 1166594
> 
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Those aviators look quite nice. I'm in the market for something along those lines at the moment and I'm considering everything including these Orients, Pulsar, Alba etc. so any feedback is appreciated.

I slapped on my vintage Orient King Diver today. Great watch.


----------



## TokyoLunch

At the moment it is my only Orient..... got some action today.


----------



## ViperGuy

LeroyC said:


> Those aviators look quite nice. I'm in the market for something along those lines at the moment and I'm considering everything including these Orients, Pulsar, Alba etc. so any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> I slapped on my vintage Orient King Diver today. Great watch.


I've had quite a few pilot watches, and this one is probably my favorite. Its a great size and surprisingly has a nice balanced weight to it.

I went with the black dial as I already have too many blue dialed watches and way too many blue NATO's. The black goes with everything and looks very classy, yet also has that badass military look to it as well.

I've only had it a week, but I'm finding myself wearing it quite a bit. LongIslandWatch has them on sale at the moment for $137; cannot beat this watch for that price!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Berkut




----------



## goTomek




----------



## jmr204

Guessing this one to be from late 1960's or early 1970's... Cal. 46943. Runs really well...


----------



## Krosya

Here is another rare one - Vintage golden Orient - one of my personal favorites:


----------



## ViperGuy

Mako XL.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## skippington

the orient grandeur


----------



## tweed

This Bambino is getting wrist time while my other watch is beeing serviced.


----------



## cold_beer839

My new DV02003W for 2 days now and it's +2 sec in 48 hrs!!


----------



## GipsyKing

My first post in this section. Hi all!


----------



## zs3889

ViperGuy said:


> Mako XL.
> 
> View attachment 1169185
> 
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Calling for a new thread for some family photos!


----------



## Panama




----------



## ViperGuy

zs3889 said:


> Calling for a new thread for some family photos!


Give me a couple of days and I'll take some pics. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Berkut

Mako


----------



## Dean1




----------



## anzac1957

Vintage today but which to wear.. These three are from the 1950s and 1960s..










Started off with the IWC and then changed to the Royal Calendar Orient..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

It's Sunday - so it's dressy watch, casual footwear  All blue to match the sky of a beautiful day that we are having today:


----------



## CWBYTYME

Blue Mako XL, need to do some strap changes on his new brother with the white face. Pictures later!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CWBYTYME

Playing with straps.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CWBYTYME

Found this while poking around on the bay last weekend.i have not seen any more around.It is the same case size as a Mako XL,quartz movement and 24mm lugs. Thought it would be a cool grab and go.Anybody out there no anything else about it?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DJW GB

lovely detail on the dial do you have a closer pic please . DW.


Krosya said:


> It's Sunday - so it's dressy watch, casual footwear  All blue to match the sky of a beautiful day that we are having today:


----------



## Krosya

DJW GB said:


> lovely detail on the dial do you have a closer pic please . DW.


Sure. I also have a similar one with a gold/brown dial:


----------



## DJW GB

Cheers for that they all look great. Are they the same basic model but one has diamond indices at 6,9,12 ?


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there today its my mako. Such a nice watch. Cheers all . DW.


----------



## Krosya

DJW GB said:


> Cheers for that they all look great. Are they the same basic model but one has diamond indices at 6,9,12 ?


Correct


----------



## mechanicalftw

My new curator!!!!!!


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## 6_String_Slinger

I know this is a discontinued model, but I'd love to find one in the forum or ebay. Does it have a model number/name ???



goTomek said:


>


----------



## skippington

the sun & moon


----------



## dimman

Excursionist on a boat.

Edit:


----------



## goTomek

6_String_Slinger said:


> I know this is a discontinued model, but I'd love to find one in the forum or ebay. Does it have a model number/name ???


*CER00008D*

http://orientwatchusa.com/cer00008d
Orient Sub - CER00008D0 and 2ER00002D0 | Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## 6_String_Slinger

Thanks. I'd love to get one of these or a Blue Ray. That review will come in handy



goTomek said:


> *CER00008D*
> 
> http://orientwatchusa.com/cer00008d
> Orient Sub - CER00008D0 and 2ER00002D0 | Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## mechanicalftw




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Krosya said:


> Here is another rare one - Vintage golden Orient - one of my personal favorites:


Lovley watch  any idea about the movement?


----------



## Pedro Pereira

This week still on Orient's brand with the Multi Year Calendar... Mine fashion watch as i call it because the 43mm case diameter


----------



## goTomek

Red Marshall EM7E005H on GEO-straps


----------



## Berkut




----------



## Beena

Bambino for me today.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its my pilot . Have a great day all. DW.


----------



## supineny

comparing my gold Tri Star to some ancient gold Mycenaean jewelry.


----------



## CWBYTYME

Not sure what model this is,but I really like it, one of the few quartz I own.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its the turn of my mako xl on a galaxy strap from sectime. Cheers all. DW.


----------



## Krosya

Here is a pic of the back and movement:





Pedro Pereira said:


> Lovley watch  any idea about the movement?


----------



## Krosya

Been wearing this old classic last few days:



But today switched to this Black Beauty:


----------



## Gawain

WOW.... very nice.. enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!! ---Gawain



mechanicalftw said:


> My new curator!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1172324


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Gawain

Orient watch coming tomorrow!

untitled-0615 by Gawain33, on Flickr


----------



## daniel9399

Wow, you must be really excited for it!


----------



## daniel9399

Now there's a new definition for a man's best friend! Dog + a lovely Orient.










Orient Blue Ray with my Italian Greyhound.[/QUOTE]


----------



## daniel9399




----------



## Petroleum Engineer

Orient Flight on a brown Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## ViperGuy

Mako XL today.

















Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Gawain

Yeah, I am actually, very!

I started posting in WUS in 2007 in the Casio forum. Even back then I was curious about what all the excitement was when people talk, "Orient Watches". I'm finally getting to find out. And! I haven't had a new watch experience in years. Not since I bought my Tissot.. which is quartz.. so that really doesn't count.. LOL

---Gawain



daniel9399 said:


> Wow, you must be really excited for it!


----------



## Gawain

daniel9399 said:


> Wow, you must be really excited for it!


ps. I couldn't imagine being more excited if it was a $22,000 high end watch. Ah, the joys of loving and being excited for a $100 watch!!!! I wouldn't trade it for the world..... that's why I collected G-Shocks. They are inexpensive bullet proof machines and you can build up a rather large rotation without spending two arms and two legs............... that is what I'm planning for my Orient experience. ---Gawain


----------



## dimman

Journeyman on Hirsch Merino, False Creek area, Vancouver.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its my lovely mako . Have a great week . DW.


----------



## Gawain

Oh, sure. Rub it in Mr. DW... I had better get my Mako today.... ; )

Have a GREAT WEEK DW and Orient Watch people.

---Gawain


DJW GB said:


> Hi all, today its my lovely mako . Have a great week . DW.
> View attachment 1179510


----------



## Berkut




----------



## CWBYTYME

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iplayoutdoors

First day in the office for my new Mako. At the pool with friends and family this weekend I had no less than three people say, "That new watch was how much? Where can I buy one?"

Thanks again, WUS for always solid rec's!


----------



## mesaboogie18

I joined here not long ago and figured it's time to post something, so here's my Blue Mako I wore on Saturday. The strap is from The Nato Strap Co.

-Daniel


----------



## Gawain

Hello.. great looking watch! 108 Jappa mala beads on your wrist?
--Gawain



mesaboogie18 said:


> I joined here not long ago and figured it's time to post something, so here's my Blue Mako I wore on Saturday. The strap is from The Nato Strap Co.
> 
> -Daniel
> 
> View attachment 1179768


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72

Will_f said:


> This one:


What model is this watch cheers


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there " SeikoWatchfan72 " I think its the CFT00006W . serious watches have them on sale at moment for $225 . Not sure how that price is . Hope this helps . DW.


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72

DJW GB said:


> Hi there " SeikoWatchfan72 " I think its the CFT00006W . serious watches have them on sale at moment for $225 . Not sure how that price is . Hope this helps . DW.


Cheers nice looking watch for that money I am also in the uk.


----------



## dimman

DJW GB said:


> Hi there today its my mako. Such a nice watch. Cheers all . DW.
> View attachment 1172145


Does anyone have pics of the blue dial Excursionist GMT? I bought mine second hand, and they are both black dials (one is supposed to be for a project).

But if they have the same blue as these Makos, I'll be adding a third to my collection and having a second project watch.

These blue dials are spectacular.


----------



## DJW GB

Just pop the name orient excursionist GMT in google images and there you are loads to pic from. DW.


Dimman said:


> Does anyone have pics of the blue dial Excursionist GMT? I bought mine second hand, and they are both black dials (one is supposed to be for a project).
> 
> But if they have the same blue as these Makos, I'll be adding a third to my collection and having a second project watch.
> 
> These blue dials are spectacular.


----------



## asingh1977

SeikoWatchfan72 said:


> What model is this watch cheers


I have that in Orange. CFT00005M. Truly a good value for money watch. In fact, am wearing it as of now.


----------



## Gawain

I can finally play in this thread. Here is what I'm wearing today. and I love it!!!!!!!!


untitled-0625 by Gawain33, on Flickr


----------



## Sambation




----------



## safetyobc

Went with the Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Thanks Gawain! I bought the beaded bracelet at American Eagle.



Gawain said:


> Hello.. great looking watch! 108 Jappa mala beads on your wrist?
> --Gawain


----------



## zs3889

Gawain said:


> I can finally play in this thread. Here is what I'm wearing today. and I love it!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> untitled-0625 by Gawain33, on Flickr


I initially wanted a black mako, went to an AD but got an orange ray instead. If you folks here ever see any discount for the black mako online please shoot me a PM immediately. I know it is very affordable at $100+ but I am currently funding for another watch and the mako and ray are very similar (a reason I tell myself not to buy it).


----------



## Berkut

Mako on +43°C


----------



## Gawain

Holy hotrocks batman!! I had no idea how hot that was until I worked the conversion to Fahrenheit. 109.4 degrees Fahrenheit, am I right? Cracky man that's hot!!!!!!! You better get out of the sun.



Berkut said:


> Mako on +43°C


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Krosya said:


> Here is a pic of the back and movement:


Thanks for Sharing and congratulations for the Orient


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium


----------



## Zilladon

Planet Sharky! ;-)

=Patti


----------



## miike501

Orient Star White Somés.


----------



## lks1984




----------



## Berkut

Mako


----------



## canhpro

Will_f said:


> This one:


What is the model number of this beauty plz ?


----------



## ObZerver

Cliché, yes, but what a cliché!


Orient EM65009D a.k.a. Ray by Plamen Velev, on Flickr

P.S. Not stalking you, Berkut.


----------



## Will_f

canhpro said:


> What is the model number of this beauty plz ?


It's a CFT00006W. If you get one, make sure you get it with the bracelet which is excellent.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=4115271#post4115271


----------



## Gawain

Zouwsers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lks1984 said:


>


----------



## Krosya

Last few days I'm enjoying this very rare Titanium M-Force (they just dont make them like this anymore....):


----------



## mesaboogie18

I just sold my orange Planet Orient with that same sailcloth strap. I miss it already 



Zilladon said:


> Planet Sharky! ;-)
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1183507


----------



## Public Alias

That titanium M-force is really cool! Never saw one before. What year is it from?


----------



## Towat

Orient BR.

Does anyone know what the BR stands for?


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there, today its my orient pilot.Cheers all. DW.


----------



## Krosya

Monday - have to work even if it's my day off - mowing grass with my orange team:


----------



## Alec J

Love this watch! Best deal going.


----------



## skippington

Constellation


----------



## Gawain

I really like that watch DW. I like the way you captured the lume. Does it have a bettter lume than the Mako? Although the Mako lume is pretty decent. ---Gawain



DJW GB said:


> Hi there, today its my orient pilot.Cheers all. DW.


----------



## skippington

i was wearing the constellation, but my retrograde just came in the mail today. i just couldn't wait to put it on.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there " Gawain " . Thanks for that , i would say the lume is about the same strength brighter on the hand's , it seems better but i think that is because there is more of it . I wil say it is very easy to read day or night even with my old eye's :-d . It is a very light watch and comes in 4 different colours black, green , sand and i think i have seen a blue as well mine is the ER2A001B MODEL . Cheer's .DW.


Gawain said:


> I really like that watch DW. I like the way you captured the lume. Does it have a bettter lume than the Mako? Although the Mako lume is pretty decent. ---Gawain


----------



## Gawain

WOW, really nice. I like the complications!



skippington said:


> i was wearing the constellation, but my retrograde just came in the mail today. i just couldn't wait to put it on.


----------



## ViperGuy

Sparta.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

Switched to the Bambino for the evening.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## DexDegeaut

This one came in yesterday along with a Super Oyster from Strapcode. With a bit of surgery, I was able to get it to fit almost perfectly! Solid end links FTW!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its mako at sunrise this morning at work . Cheers all. DW.


----------



## Gawain

Nice shot DW. I like the early morning sun playing off yer Mako's crystal face. I see railroad tracks and your avatar kind of looks like some sort of public building, maybe a train station? Very interesting..... ---Gawain



DJW GB said:


> Hi all, today its mako at sunrise this morning at work . Cheers all. DW.


----------



## David8b

DJW GB said:


> Hi all, today its mako at sunrise this morning at work . Cheers all. DW.
> View attachment 1189829


Excellent picture. Thanks for that.


----------



## Sambation

Epic pic DJW!

I am doing a lot of experiments with my Blue Mako lately, switching straps. Today I put it on a Crown & Buckle Habitue. It looks very "sporty" in my opinion. I wore it for a little while since I'm addicted to my Blue Ray which has been sitting on my wrist for a week now and I'm not seeing when it will end :-d.

I bet the Mako will see lots of wrist come fall, since it's very hot and humid right now.


----------



## DJW GB

Thank you all for your comment's . Yes " Gawain " I am a signaller on the railway , although my avatar is a secret. And " Sambation " I think the mako is my favourite it seems such good quality for no money (well not quiet none) I like that c+b strap nice. And " David8b " I took about 5 before I got that one. Cheers all. DW:-!


----------



## raisedbyrats

skippington said:


> Constellation
> View attachment 1187691


This is my grail watch.


----------



## raisedbyrats

DJW GB said:


> Hi all, today its mako at sunrise this morning at work . Cheers all. DW.
> View attachment 1189829


I would love to be able to work outside and catch a sunrise. :-!


----------



## madmichael




----------



## DJW GB

Thats my favorite colour M-Force very nice :-! :-! .DW.


----------



## Gawain

Such a rich tradition, the rail. One of the few nostalgic traditions we have in the U.S., being so young. And the rail is associated with clocks, watches, and time. Our telly, tube, TV (whatever) just recently showed an advertisement for a railroad pocket watch, Kansas City model. LOL Mention the rail and you are rewarded with a sense of adventure, travel, and schedules.. ; ) You should be a representative of the gods at WUS, eh? Be safe, Gawain



DJW GB said:


> Thank you all for your comment's . Yes " Gawain " I am a signaller on the railway , although my avatar is a secret. And " Sambation " I think the mako is my favourite it seems such good quality for no money (well not quiet none) I like that c+b strap nice. And " David8b " I took about 5 before I got that one. Cheers all. DW:-!


----------



## Gawain

And catch a train, in DW's case, eh?



raisedbyrats said:


> I would love to be able to work outside and catch a sunrise. :-!


----------



## skippington

the millennium in black today.


----------



## williamtv

My mako pepsi on Debeers oil tanned leather! Patiently awaiting my black mako and my three natos in the mail!


----------



## madmichael

DJW GB said:


> Thats my favorite colour M-Force very nice :-! :-! .DW.


me too!!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its my orient star -somes , this is probably my favorite out of those i own , the feel , the angles of the case , the colour , the strap......... I know the dates are wrong but look.Cheers all .DW.


----------



## Gawain

I certainly like this watch DW.
Have a good one. ---Gawain



DJW GB said:


> Hi all, today its my orient star -somes , this is probably my favorite out of those i own , the feel , the angles of the case , the colour , the strap......... I know the dates are wrong but look.Cheers all .DW.


----------



## fgriffith

This one.









Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TokyoLunch

I need to get another Orient so this is a bit more interesting.... All I got is this ol' thing. (well, had it for 3 months). Time for some shopping....


----------



## DJW GB

Trouble is there is so many :-s:think:. DW.


----------



## Berkut




----------



## Krosya

Today its vintage Orient - Swimmer Weekly Auto AAA:


----------



## hayday

Orient Mako.

-hayday


----------



## Sambation

My beloved 007 hasn't seen any wrist since the arrival of the Ray 12 days ago, I decided to give it some (right) wrist time, but ended up going with the Ray. It's the only thing I'm wearing since I got it, I am pretty much in love, maybe I'll open a seperate thread for the aim of glorifying the Ray with pictures and warm words (it is my MOST accurate watch to date - Orient are magicians).


----------



## sawyer

Wearing my CEU07008D-1 today.


----------



## JR1




----------



## vithicon

Blue Ray!










Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gawain

I only have one Orient (so far)......... I'll post here once a week maybe, just so I'm remembered.... LOL Silly of me to post the same watch here day after day after day.... I would post other watch pictures but the thread says, What Orient Are You Wearing........


untitled-0625 by Gawain33, on Flickr


----------



## DJW GB

You can always post them on the affordables #f71 WRUW if you want Gawian . But be aware you may see more watches you want:-d .DW.:-!


----------



## Gawain

Yeah, DW. I better stay away from there at least until I get my second Orient. ; )



DJW GB said:


> You can always post them on the affordables #f71 WRUW if you want Gawian . But be aware you may see more watches you want:-d .DW.:-!


----------



## Will3020

:-d;-)b-):-!


----------



## Krosya

Today - this old classic:


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Seiko7A38

A really grotty-looking Orient J39908-70. :-d










When I first bought it two years ago, the insides looked like this.










Today they're a little cleaner. b-)










Full story here: Topic: B.A.D. 7A38 movement - back from the brink. Well, maybe part way, anyway .... - Seiko 7A38 - by the numbers


----------



## Kratsmoose




----------



## Ytk




----------



## skippington

white dial tank


----------



## Matlock81

What size Natos do you all order for your makos?


----------



## GipsyKing

King Diver circa 1970.


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on a pvd olive NATO


----------



## MP83

Matlock81 said:


> What size Natos do you all order for your makos?


22mm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dimman

Journeyman, outside Waterfront Station. Vancouver, BC.


----------



## bickoy

Orient Star WZ0011DV (JDM) with leather strap.


----------



## goTomek

Orient King Master WZ0361EM ANA edition


----------



## Krosya

Well, last couple of days - I have been wearing my early B-Day present:


----------



## dimman

Titanium today.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today i am trying my bond nato on the orient pilot (trouble is i thought i had a 22mm :roll i think i will get proper size and black metalwork. Cheers all. DW.


----------



## skippington

a copper brown dial orient today.


----------



## Krosya

What to wear? Always a problem.







Well, this one is not Orient, but still....:


----------



## chronotrigger

My first Orient watch, probably not my last. Finally arrived today.

Orient Symphony Automatic.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LeroyC

Just arrived this morning -


----------



## r80rew

Black Mako today - I Love this watch!!!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Symphony !


----------



## Aaron5Bend

Thought I would start something I have not seen done here, what Orient are you wearing today...........


----------



## Petroleum Engineer

This one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## goTomek

Red Marshall


----------



## dtotheweed

Sapphire snorkeler for me!


----------



## machineboy

Was able to repair my old, broken blue Mako and reinsert the second hand which had fallen off. Got a new, blue polyurethan curved strap today. Usually a bracelet guy, but this combo was pretty sweet! Love this watch.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## miike501

skippington said:


> a copper brown dial orient today.
> View attachment 1202297


I like that. What model number is that?


----------



## skippington

it's CER1J003T. it sorta has a seiko spirit look going on.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , another mako but they are a really nice watch . Have a good day . DW.


----------



## krispilot

Orient Bambino. 
It has a good size. See photo next to tuna.


----------



## Petroleum Engineer

Today is a flight day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Gawain

They sure are!!!!!!



DJW GB said:


> Hi all , another mako but they are a really nice watch . Have a good day . DW.


----------



## DJW GB

Nice strap :-! DW.


Petroleum Engineer said:


> Today is a flight day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## osiris1

a compass watch


----------



## Petroleum Engineer

Thanks, DW! That Hirsch Liberty is the most comfortable strap I have ever owned...and looks good to boot


----------



## Matlock81

MP83 said:


> 22mm
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


I'm alittle late but thanks for the reply


----------



## DJW GB

Why did you have to post this that's another on my list. But i am glad you did. DW:-!


osiris1 said:


> a compass watch
> View attachment 1205861


----------



## osiris1

DJW GB said:


> Why did you have to post this that's another on my list. But i am glad you did. DW:-!


it is a rather good daily beater


----------



## Will3020

:-d;-):-!b-)


----------



## MP83

Orient Ray Raven on a Crown & Buckle black and grey premium Bond NATO with brushed hardware


----------



## Krosya

After several days, Royal is letting Orient Star World Time Baseball Classic Special Edition take it's place:


----------



## H.H.Sinn




----------



## nz734




----------



## David8b

This one!!








I just swapped out the stock bracelet with this Crown & Buckle leather Marina strap.


----------



## Sambation

David, the Mako looks amazing with that strap!

Here's me admiring Ray's lume.


----------



## David8b

Sambation said:


> David, the Mako looks amazing with that strap!
> 
> Here's me admiring Ray's lume.
> 
> View attachment 1208407


Thanks!! I just purchased a Ray from a fellow WUS member and received it Saturday. So it gave me a reason to change the Mako bracelet.


----------



## Krosya

Decided to go with this simple elecant classic model today:


----------



## MP83

nz734 said:


> View attachment 1208077


Just bought a Capital and that one is the next Orient on my list, it looks great on leather


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , today it's my Orient star / somes Mmmmmm nice. DW. Cheers all.






View attachment 1210124


----------



## Biginboca

Going with the Beast today, although I think "Orient Tuna" would also be an appropriate name for this one since it wears so similar to a tuna...


----------



## baptiste6

Black Ray with black Zulu.


----------



## AndrewG123

Orient Brazen for work.


----------



## jdbutz

My Devario with a Nato strap.


----------



## zona

orange ray with navy blue orange/white stripe nato


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## skippington

luminous dial mako xl on a luminous silicone strap.


----------



## Berkut




----------



## Clavius

My Mako on a khaki colored premium nato from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## Petroleum Engineer

Blue Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Orient day date ! New acquisition. Loving it.


----------



## David8b

My Blue Mako on Crown & Buckle leather strap.


----------



## Krosya

Thought I'd wear my "Mexican" Today:


----------



## -hj-

My recently acquired CEM65007B. I ordered and changed the strap, but upon getting it on I realized that I maybe should've gotten one with a black stitching.o| The buckle is stainless steel too so gotta rectify that as well.

Btw, the spring bars are really a PITA to change for some reason...


----------



## goTomek

Orient King Master ANA edition on bond


----------



## Steve Perez

Orient Sporty Automatic. VERY GOOD AND AFFORDABLE watch.


----------



## Clavius

Black Mako on a carbon-fiber looking strap.


----------



## Krosya

Today I decided to wear one you dont see often - M-Force old school - they just dont make them like this anymore (Very solid watch):


----------



## Will3020




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , today it's the turn of my orient pilot with a magenta nato from natostrapco . Cheers everyone. DW.
View attachment 1217672


----------



## daniel9399

Berkut said:


> Mako on +43°C


Berkut> Now that's why it's called a very hot watch!!!


----------



## Bueller67

Orange Ray 200M diver. Just arrived today and love it so far. Sort of wish they made this more like a 43 to 44mm size. I am replacing the bracelet with a Momentum Nereos rubber strap this weekend.


----------



## goTomek

one million dollar watch


----------



## julialgo

Hello, I´m new here, great page and great watches you all. Here is a pictre of the Orient I am wearing today, Cheap as corn yet very accurate and pretty IMO Love the little thing, actually is not little, it is 38mm but I have a 7,5 inch wrist. This is my only Orient but right know I am saving to get a mid level one, not sure which one yet, something classic looking. Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## DJW GB

Welcome julialgo that's a very nice orient you have there , I really like the green . I think orient are very good at strong colours on there dials . There are plenty of nice models to choose from just keep looking in the what orient are you wearing thread and ask questions here or on the affordables forum you will get a friendly helpful response from most members . DW.:-!


----------



## MariuszD

OrientStar Wz0061FE


----------



## goTomek

WZ0221EL Blue Somes


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium black


----------



## raisedbyrats

Nice shot! Could you please tell me the name and location of that church? I like drawing architecture, and that is a nice building to draw. :-!



Berkut said:


>


----------



## dtotheweed

Black Orient Sapphire Snorkeler on British regimental NATO.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all today its my faithful mako in blue , what a watch. Cheers all . DW.
View attachment 1220532


----------



## supineny

yeah the Rolex day-date homage line is appealing -- a shameless homage to the a popularly recognizable status watch but with a dependable Orient movement. but i can't tell if I'd wear it because it looked good as a dress watch or because it would be an amusing prank.

: )



DeskDiverMike said:


> Orient day date ! New acquisition. Loving it.


----------



## goTomek

Vintage FFD0F004W


----------



## Biginboca

Beast Mode on today...


----------



## julialgo

Hello again, while saving for another Orient, I received a little present. An Orient Devario Blue, nice for a friday afternoon at the University.Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Krosya

Hard to beat a Limited Orient M-Force for Friday the 13th:


----------



## Clavius




----------



## goTomek

Blue Big Mako


----------



## rfortson

Wow, I've gone through almost every post in this thread and I haven't seen my watch (my first Orient). What a lot of fun for $150 from Long Island Watch (and thanks for the recommendations from here).

Just got it Wednesday and wore it Thursday and Friday (today I'm giving it a break).


----------



## Krosya

Very special Orient - present from a friend:



and a great watch in itself - good looking, comfortable, accurate.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ringo16

Taking my dog and my ray for a walk


----------



## Krosya

Today I thought I'd go for another uncommon Orient:


----------



## MP83

Orient capital










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Will3020




----------



## CWBYTYME

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, Orient star /somes today have a good one . DW.


----------



## Jonbe

Evening watch with a few beers


----------



## rfortson

Wearing my new Orient Star Retrograde that I got this week. Loving this watch! Just awesome!


----------



## Jshue05




----------



## madmichael




----------



## krispilot




----------



## theinterchange

Jshue05 said:


>


What's the model number on this one?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MariuszD

One of my Stars


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057

Blue Mako on a blue and black silicon strap. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artymr2

Been wearing my blue mako for a few days on a new brown leather rally strap.










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Last few days - this AAA Deluxe:


----------



## Robot L337




----------



## anzac1957




----------



## MP83

Orient Capital on a multi stripe Crown&Buckle NATO


----------



## skippington

Krosya said:


> Last few days - this AAA Deluxe:


Do you have a model #? I absolutely love the looks of that one.


----------



## madmichael




----------



## mariod

Today after 5 very long months I got this Orient 300m back from service...


----------



## rfortson

Orient Masquerade, the one that started me down the Orient path.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## julialgo

My new guy is here (I was going to buy the Golden Eye but took a sudden detour, hehehe), a Sun and Moon with a black face and bracelet. The case is a bit on the thick side, actually the thickest in my reduced collection but thank goodness I have big arms and wrists so it does not look weird on me (I think). Uploaded with ImageShack.com This is mid-level for me although I know it is actually a kind of entry to mid-level watch in the Orient collection. Greetings from Colombia.


----------



## Bueller67

This literally just arrived minutes ago and I immediately replaced the bracelet with a waiting Momentum Nereos rubber strap. This is my second Orient.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's my mako xl on a sectime galaxy strap . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## goTomek

King Master ANA on handmade rally strap


----------



## Krosya

skippington said:


> Do you have a model #? I absolutely love the looks of that one.


No, I dont know the model number. It's vintage, from what it looks like 70's or 80's and seems to be Asian market version, so finding out model number may be a challenge.


----------



## angelo

M-Force...cheers!


----------



## Jshue05

theinterchange said:


> What's the model number on this one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


WV0271TT


----------



## theinterchange

Jshue05 said:


> WV0271TT


Thanks!


----------



## angelo




----------



## DavidSmith

Orient Sparta today


----------



## LibriumW

300m all weekend


----------



## rfortson

New watch syndrome. Hard time getting this off my wrist, Orient Star Retrograde. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today its mako monday. Have a good day all. DW.


----------



## julialgo

Before going to bed. today was a mixed day but ended with the Devario. Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## mariod




----------



## goTomek

Orient Star WZ0221EL Somes


----------



## madmichael




----------



## tatooist77

I don't wear Orient, my wife does


----------



## mariod




----------



## rfortson

My Orient Star Retrograde is still shining brightly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Krosya

Here is another uncommon M-Force. Check out the cool dial and amazing curvy crystal! No longer made. Yet I found it new. And thats what I wear today:


----------



## Marrin

jackruff said:


> This one....
> 
> View attachment 806153
> 
> It's a cracker of a good looking watch and the leather Somes band is amazing and as a bonus it keeps great time!!


 When it first came out I wasn't very impressed with it but as time passes and I see more pictures I'm liking it more and more!!

It really is a great looking watch

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artymr2




----------



## bert69

Power of M-Force


----------



## Krosya

From one of the more rare series that Orient made a while back - Neo Elegance:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## pestilence666

Krosya said:


> Here is another uncommon M-Force. Check out the cool dial and amazing curvy crystal! No longer made. Yet I found it new. And thats what I wear today:


i always like to see something unsual like this.... this is awesome!!!!! nice one!!!!!


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Krosya

This one just was added to my collection, so I have to wear it today


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Hi! Today my most recently restored Orient WD. Week day date window is in Spanish and English.











































Thank you!


----------



## MariuszD

*Krosya *you have great collection! Some gems there too.

Wearing Star today


----------



## arr




----------



## rfortson

Orient Masquerade with my free T-shirt makes a nice combo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mil6161

Stingray


----------



## biatch0

Wow... the Stingray definitely looks like something I could get in to!


----------



## Temperarely

WZ0201EL


----------



## Krosya

Have been wearing this watch for a few days now - very rare find, also from the Neo-Elegance collection:


----------



## MariuszD

OS WZ0221FD - not so easy to find ;-)


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Marrin

Sti back on its bracelets after a long time on a rubber strap!!

















Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rfortson

MariuszD said:


>


That's a gorgeous watch and a very nice photo!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's the ever popular mako . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## MP83

Blue Orient Flight, just got it today


----------



## PunOnePunAll

Blue Mako. Crown & Buckle leather strap. Garden gnome.


----------



## VoltesV

"This is Sparta!!!!!!!!!!!" :-d


----------



## matghaf

Orient Senator Vintage


----------



## goTomek

SeaKing Crystal World Timer


----------



## adswatts

This little fella.









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Say Hey to my Ray..


----------



## Make Ranger

My new Mako, kiss!


----------



## Krosya

Usually, I'm not a huge fan of quartz watches, but at times I have to bend my rules  - wanted to wear something lighter today:


----------



## madmichael

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's my Orient Star / Somes in blue . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## skippington

This blue thing


----------



## VoltesV

here again to show off my Sparta on my wirst on this beautiful sunny day :-d


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's my mako , Have a good friday and weekend. DW.


----------



## goTomek

King Master ANA LE gets new strap from Steinhart


----------



## leukocyte

First post on Watchuseek!
Mako XL on Crown and Buckle navy blue NATO


----------



## DJW GB

Welcome leukocyte and a very nice first post and nice match with that nato. :-! DW.


----------



## Make Ranger

Hi all, winter time in Finland.

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020

What else.... The beast !


----------



## TheMeasure

Blue Mako on an inexpensive rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mp34me

I normally post pics of my Russians in the Russian forum. I also have collected many Orients. Could not resist posting this just acquired m-force titanium....


----------



## Mil6161

Sun and Moon


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Spotty1125

Symphony ER27001B. Fantastic watch.


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium


----------



## VoltesV

Orient Sparta . Been wearing my new piece for 3 days now.


----------



## KingJacobo

My Orient freebie they tossed in with my symphony I got yesterday! It's actually very nice and not junk quality like I was expecting


----------



## DiveCon2007

Halloween Orange today!


----------



## rfortson

Going retro today.


----------



## mariod




----------



## Rounic

As of a few mintes ago:


----------



## Mil6161

Oh ya


----------



## Krosya

Today - this one - one that got my Orient Collection/Obsession started:


----------



## Ed.YANG

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/[11113-new-addn]-[orient]-little-sweetness-gold-reward-936544.html


----------



## MariuszD

King Diver


----------



## Will3020

:-!

M-Force Beast Lume


----------



## Krosya

What can be better than Wine and chocolate?


----------



## LeroyC

The only working Orient I currently own. Lucky its a good one.


----------



## skippington

Green champion on a thick leather band


----------



## T. Wong

Montage Orient and Buddha by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Make Ranger

Good morning folks. Mako and cup of coffee.

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Wearing this one today:


----------



## TheMeasure

Mako w/ a regimental.


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

*Hi all!

*Still my first day of posting on Watchuseek.
Nice Orients everywhere I see. So here is mine for today:
Will be wearing it all the time except dishwashing and similar.
Those activities are reserved for my Moonwatch.
...just kidding.









It's a very nice distinct version sent from and maybe limited to Japan.
In central europe I've seen them only without saphire both sides and in black on black face or PVD black only.
The clasp and the PR hand broke/fell off in it's first week of duty 3 years ago, but once fixed - no problems since.









Cheers & Lots of nice new Orients to all!


----------



## Mil6161

Union


----------



## Slothsds

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Here I was debating which to wear:



And also settled for this one:


----------



## dimman

I've been wearing some new Seikos lately, but decided to put my Excursionist back on the red and black NATO and wear it today.


----------



## Wilhelm Meister




----------



## asingh1977

^^
Lovely combination...! Must say.


----------



## Ed.YANG

going to be with me for another... 18hrs?


----------



## dimman

Hmm, thought I killed this a couple nights ago playing with my nephew. But checked this morning and it was running again. Awesome.


----------



## Ed.YANG

gotta give 18hrs of love today...


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Samwatch

WZ0101EJ



Michael


----------



## Krosya

Which to chose to wear for today?


----------



## Sandman5

My Orange ray in a Gray-black NATO strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CWBYTYME

Blue Mako XL tonight








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nickshangs

My orient star revolver OS200 with power reserve , I am in love with this watch , best watch I own under $500 .


----------



## Make Ranger

Go Browns go! 

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## rybak

I'm still alive ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-sunday-17-november-2013-a-942693-3.html#post7002880


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Sambation




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my RM-821_apac_malaysia_316 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarman19853

Orient Eminence with Leather Band


----------



## asingh1977

goTomek said:


>


I so love that color...! Lovely.


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Krosya

Today - a very uncommon, I'd even say Rare - Orient Mexican, with MOP Dial and handwinding option.



They just dont make them like this anymore. I managed to collect 3 different "Mexicans" . But thinking to part with one of them (not this one though).


----------



## goTomek

FD0F004W


----------



## OOasis

Haven't set it yet, but mako!


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Wow! This is a long thread... lol
Mako XL on a Brady sailcloth strap.









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Breakfast of champions:


----------



## Make Ranger

Nice colors, cheers!

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

My favorite ORIENT, Constellation.


----------



## Will666

My orient star


----------



## Krosya

Felt like a vintage one today - Royal handwind only:


----------



## yurikim

My new blue Orient Mako, waiting for winter in Thailand


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## amir_NL

Defiant4Ever said:


> View attachment 1077929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077932


Finally someone with this model!

Can you treat us all here with a few more photos please? Another wrist shot, side shot to see the actual thickness of the watch, and maybe next to something (pack of cigarettes or a coca-cola can) to get the idea of the actual size? I know man, asking a lot, but hey... help me to get one for myself :-!:-!

Much appreciated...

Amir


----------



## baptiste6

kicking the black ray with a james bond zulu 3 ring.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Black ray myself with the grey/blue bond strap. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

New shoes for my constellation.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Krosya

Missing warm days of summer - wearing my "summer" watch today:


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## yurikim

HalfLight


----------



## Krosya

I love Vintage Orients and here is another addition to my collection - got it yesterday and took some pics. Still wearing it today:


----------



## dimman

Sort of date-night. Deciding between these two:


----------



## john_bunn

First post .... Just got this beauty today.


----------



## Krosya

Some days there is nothing like a classic watch:


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Sambation




----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

andrzejmakal said:


> View attachment 1300455


What is that?!?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reaper85

I also saw one Orient Submariner on eBay today:
New Men's Orient Automatic Watch Mako Diver'S stalin Stell w Box | eBay

But it looks more like a fake. The black one above has completely different logo and writing.


----------



## andrzejmakal

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> What is that?!?


cer00007b0

https://www.google.pl/search?q=cer0...2EMWbtQbo94DYDw&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=864

Today


----------



## Boenna_69




----------



## gdest

andrzejmakal said:


> cer00007b0
> 
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=cer0...2EMWbtQbo94DYDw&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=864
> 
> Today
> View attachment 1303592


It's look like you are skiing. Nice shot!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrzejmakal

it's only ski jacket. I'm on the middle of my flat
Thx for watching.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Spotty1125

yurikim said:


> View attachment 1304661
> View attachment 1304662


How did you take the first photo with the watch on the camera? (Just kidding)


----------



## pseudoX

Reaper85 said:


> I also saw one Orient Submariner on eBay today:
> New Men's Orient Automatic Watch Mako Diver'S..stalin Stell w Box.... | eBay
> 
> But it looks more like a fake. The black one above has completely different logo and writing.


I don't think that it's a fake. They are two different watches, just that the one you saw on ebay is an older version of what andrezjmakal was wearing.







Photo courtesy of _yeomanseiko_


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Krosya

My Mexican family:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, wearing this today . Have a great day. DW. PS extremely sorry about the hair and dust :-( 






View attachment 1308780


----------



## asingh1977

DJW GB said:


> Hi all, wearing this today . Have a great day. DW. PS extremely sorry about the hair and dust :-(


Simply beautiful. I think I may have seen this model here before on WUS. What is the catalog number for this watch. Love the red on it..!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there , you can see it on serious watches site , it's a EM7J009H and comes with a hollow link :think: braclet . I have put my black leather on from my orient pilot watch. DW.


----------



## daniel9399

asingh1977 said:


> Simply beautiful. I think I may have seen this model here before on WUS. What is the catalog number for this watch. Love the red on it..!


I certainly do agree along asingh1977 on his comments with regards to DJW's red Orient. I've seen the actual watch in a physical store recently, in real life the stunning brilliant vivid red resembles ruby. It looks so good in real life!


----------



## asingh1977

daniel9399 said:


> I certainly do agree along asingh1977 on his comments with regards to DJW's red Orient. I've seen the actual watch in a physical store recently, in real life the stunning brilliant vivid red resembles ruby. It looks so good in real life!


True, absolutely. This watch is on my to-get spreadsheet. For sure...!


----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Make Ranger

Upsidedown.

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## vithicon

Not the best picture, but it's the first picture of my FFD0F001W. 










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mediocre

Black Mako, just had some links added back, fits much better now.


----------



## Krosya

M-Force Limited 300m today:


----------



## Make Ranger

Mako and today Browns-nato.:thumbup:

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk


----------



## rybak

I'm still alive, and even wear Orients from time to time... ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-sunday-15-december-2013-a-955118-3.html#post7113226


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Mediocre

Krosya said:


>


I don't usually care for that style bezel (on anything, including luxury watches), but I really like that one. Well done!


----------



## sherfield2002

Pepsi Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Orange Mako:


----------



## Sigfortunata

Marshall gold face on an F71 NATO


----------



## ssucsidd

Krosya said:


>


Hi, what is the name of this watch? Thx


----------



## Wish

Orient Star classic with domed crystal & power reserve indicator.










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

ssucsidd said:


> Hi, what is the name of this watch? Thx


A while back Orient produced a limited series of watches, containing several styles, all under the name of Neo-Elegance. This is one of them. If you google Orient Neo-Elegance you can find entire catalog of this series. All are very hard to find now. I'm lucky to have a few.


----------



## NoUDont

ViperGuy said:


> Sent while doing a burnout.


Nice combo! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## ViperGuy

NoUDont said:


> Nice combo! Where did you get the strap?


Thanks! I purchased the strap from a forum member who hadn't worn it. You can get them from Bertucci.

http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html

My Sparta is FS with that strap if anyone is interested.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## cajun1970

Blue Ray arrived today. Been a year or 2 since I've owned an Orient. Phenomenal bang for the buck!


----------



## alx007




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Skv

Well.. today.. took the picture yesterday.


----------



## Mil6161

Black Millenium


----------



## Vracer111

New strap and clasp I just put together and have been wearing this evening...


----------



## gdest

First day with black Orient mako.

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

New arrival, Orient Beast!


----------



## mariod




----------



## AustinPeacock

After a quick clean then I will be wearing the mako.


----------



## nz734

Took advantage of the C&B black friday sale and bought a short flieger strap for my blue orient flight






r


----------



## Skv




----------



## Krosya

I simply continue with coffee and vintage M-Force Orients:


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## biatch0

My Tuesday afternoon offering:


----------



## Loevhagen

It´s christmas time...


----------



## Krosya

Loevhagen said:


> It´s christmas time...
> 
> View attachment 1322030


Indeed:


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## balzebub

Orange ray 









Sent from the dark side


----------



## cajun1970

Merry Christmas, people!


----------



## yurikim

Thailand style: if your watch broken, just relax


----------



## AZchron

Right now[Sigh] I'm wearing a Soki sub with fine black stainless mesh band that's worth more than the watch & destined for another watch. The Blue Ray is in transit with arrival expected this Friday, so I'm wearing it in spirit now.

Great pics, guys. You've given me a buncha' ideas for replacing that rubber band. Now, on to do some more wallet-depleting "looking" :roll: at more stuff ...


----------



## Macdaz

My two favourite Christmas presents!


----------



## TeeRite

Have a good one !


----------



## ViperGuy

Macdaz said:


> View attachment 1323337
> 
> 
> My two favourite Christmas presents!


What NATO is that and where can I get one?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Loevhagen

Driving Orient. 


Driving Watch by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

ViperGuy said:


> What NATO is that and where can I get one?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


NATO Strap Co.


----------



## ViperGuy

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> NATO Strap Co.


Thanks!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Skv




----------



## mdsmith64

Blue Mako on a Navy Nato:


----------



## Macdaz

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Excalibur beat me to the reply by some margin, but get one, it looks even better in the flesh, I'm really chuffed with it.


----------



## ViperGuy

Macdaz said:


> Excalibur beat me to the reply by some margin, but get one, it looks even better in the flesh, I'm really chuffed with it.


Ive had it sitting in my cart on their site for a week now, so I was glad to see Ex's reply. Just been too busy to get back and add more to my cart. I'll be ordering the rest tomorrow. I have both of the new colorful ones in my cart (both 20mm and 22mm).

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Krosya

Well, my wife wears her Christmas present from me :



And I wear this one - Orient in a Pulsar skin ( this watch has Orient design, Orient movement, just case was designed by Pulsar):


----------



## beeman101

My brand new Orient Anchor black pvd............


----------



## mft4




----------



## beeman101

mft4 said:


> View attachment 1326917


love your mesh bracelet


----------



## mft4

beeman101 said:


> love your mesh bracelet


Thank you. The Mako and mesh do go well together.


----------



## Krosya

Today I felt more like a vintage Orient with a traditional "fishbone" bracelet. :


----------



## beeman101

Interesting bracelet. Can you show us a close up of this bracelet. I have never seen one and looks pretty nice.


----------



## sifox

First shot with my lovely Defender


----------



## aquaholic3

rybak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> long time... ;-)
> 
> My Zorro today...
> 
> View attachment 902216


can anyone inform me what model this is?


----------



## pigeonsblood

Just Arrived, the black Ray


----------



## UnionBlue

aquaholic3 said:


> can anyone inform me what model this is?


Zorro. its an older model. most arcs are centered under the 12 now and dates on the right. if you like the textured dial, there is the orient union


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## goTomek




----------



## ViperGuy

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Krosya

Happy New Year! Today I wear this watch:

But later plan on putting this one on - its Year of the Horse coming up after all:


----------



## TeeRite

Happy New Year!


----------



## aquaholic3

UnionBlue said:


> Zorro. its an older model. most arcs are centered under the 12 now and dates on the right. if you like the textured dial, there is the orient union


thats what i thought but a google search only showed pictures from this thread. Was it rare?


----------



## mdsmith64

Happy New Year and Best Wishes to all:

Yellow Mako on Steel (sorry if you've seen this already - I posted this earlier on the Seiko/Citizen forum):


----------



## beeman101

Well i haven't  Sharp watch. 
Wishing all Orient wearers a very Happy & healthy 2014


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## Make Ranger




----------



## pigeonsblood

Now it's on the 'right' strap. A little too Breitlingish yet still a feast to the eyes. ...at least to mine


----------



## Bazzie

Blue Mako. Enjoying the few moments of sun we have had here today.


----------



## mariod




----------



## hidden830726

Will this work? Orient Champion with Stowa Old strap?


----------



## beeman101

i vote for it. Looks damn good


----------



## sherfield2002

Pepsi Mako on Beau Bands NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippington

i'm wearing this orient star today.. anyone know the model # by any chance?


----------



## mariod




----------



## Krosya

This one is good for a snowy day:


----------



## DJW GB

Yes :-!:-! .DW.


hidden830726 said:


> View attachment 1332418
> 
> 
> Will this work? Orient Champion with Stowa Old strap?


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Bought just few hours ago, another vintage Orient... Keeping good time so far,but would be suprised if he wasn't a good time keeper anyway 
Must be happy because i allways had wish an Orient with this type of case ( Crab case )


----------



## Shootist

Orient Defender

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRix

Orange Mako. My first Orient.


----------



## CFCDH3

Hi! What is the band/lug width of the tristar? Thank you.


----------



## Krosya

Weather is rather unpleasant, so its time to stay in and have a competition : Royal vs New Elegance:


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's the turn of my Pilot on a O-negative from jay at natostraps . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## Mil6161

Stingray


----------



## Skv




----------



## Clavius




----------



## skippington

this


----------



## erwincab

Wearing this


----------



## mariod

my new arrival...


----------



## Bazzie

It's Blue Mako time again.


----------



## Krosya

Starting the coldest day of the year:


----------



## mft4

Just arrived.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Clavius

Got my new Orient Stingray in today and it was practically frozen thanks to traveling around all day in the mailman's truck in 6°F winter weather! Here it is, a tremendous value for $77!


----------



## goTomek

King Master WZ0361EM


----------



## beeman101

goTomek said:


> King Master WZ0361EM


Is that an Orient??? Didn't know they did one without the branding/ interesting.


----------



## mft4

beeman101 said:


> Is that an Orient??? Didn't know they did one without the branding/ interesting.


+1


----------



## beeman101

sorry, if im peppering the forum with loads of pics of my Orient Anchor black.

I love the bracelet design to hell. But it is such a hair-puller. 
Rightly said "love Hurts"


----------



## Skv

Just received my new mesh bracelet. Not sure if I like it, maybe it will grow on me. What do you guys think?


----------



## goTomek

beeman101 said:


> Is that an Orient??? Didn't know they did one without the branding/ interesting.


It's an ANA Limited edition, same as regular King Master, but without branding, neither on dial nor on the back or even on the clasp


----------



## asingh1977

^^
Those three stars, give it such a classical appeal.


----------



## beeman101

Somehow like the ANA airlines version better .........


----------



## Bazzie

It's Blue Mako o'clock at the office


----------



## goTomek

Blue Somes


----------



## amir_NL

Got this bad boy two days ago, and, of course, wearing it TODAY, and yesterday and mooost likely tomorrow to:










Full review available in the Orient reviews.

Cheers,

Amir


----------



## beeman101

amir_NL said:


> Got this bad boy two days ago, and, of course, wearing it TODAY, and yesterday and mooost likely tomorrow to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full review available in the Orient reviews.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Amir


WOW !! i want this one. Its bad ass...


----------



## MariuszD

My Beast on new strap ;-)


----------



## Make Ranger

I'm tired. Looked at the day period is 00.  btw. very nice watch.



goTomek said:


> Blue Somes


----------



## Jack19

I just picked up an Orient Starfish as it was on sale (almost free) at Island Watch. VERY inexpensive, but mechanical. For what it is, an inexpensive mechanical watch, I like the simple look of it. My first Orient....and a test to see how much effort they put into their low end line.

Have had it on about 2 hours. Will likely take off the leather straps and put it on a NATO.


----------



## skippington

the symphony in black. i was going to put it on leather, but i only had a mesh band lying around. i think i like it this way.


----------



## ipolit

My aviator


----------



## Mil6161

Union in white


----------



## MariuszD

It arrived just few hours ago ;-)


----------



## Mil6161

MariuszD said:


> It arrived just few hours ago ;-)


Never seen that one before, sweet!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

New to me, too. What model is that?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## mdsmith64

Got a nice complement on my Star Seeker today:


----------



## mesaboogie18

Blue Mako on some Crown and Bucks


----------



## MariuszD

*ChiefWahoo*, it is WZ0091FE. There are three more versions with different colors, red - WZ0071FE, white WZ0081FE and black with red accents WZ0101FE.


----------



## Bazzie

Chilling in bed with the Blue Mako.










Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsmith64

Orange Ray today:


----------



## ViperGuy

Bambino










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ChiefWahoo




----------



## Clavius




----------



## Mediocre

Digging my Union. The textured dial is missed with my old camera, but you get the idea lol


----------



## SRix

My Orient Ray today!


----------



## DJW GB

Great pic:thumbup:

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Re-sized Orient. Some damaged stuff,,,,including ring...........some tools damaged. o|
But
Finally, managed to re-size the bracelet myself.... Thanks WUS !!! (wouldn't have had the courage to try it otherwise) |>


----------



## MariuszD

Another GMT joined my OS family


----------



## goTomek

Marshall FEM7E005H


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Retrograde


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rfortson

Orient Masquerade, which doesn't get.enough love for it's unique design. Wish it was a jump hour though.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## mdsmith64

Took a bambino to work today:


----------



## Tourbill




----------



## sherfield2002

Pepsi Mako on Gray NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

The Mako XL. Like the Blue Ray more - but the Mako XL is also a nice watch to wear. Nice presence.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Loevhagen said:


> Nice presence.


Nice photos.


----------



## mdsmith64

Bambino in the sun:


----------



## MariuszD

*Loevhagen*, great photos!
And I wear M-Force EX0X today


----------



## ringo16

It's not everyday you get to take your Ray up into the sky!


----------



## gdest

Black Orient Mako! 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

I just love older Orients - seems to me they made much more interesting styles back in those days:


----------



## beeman101

Krosya said:


> I just love older Orients - seems to me they made much more interesting styles back in those days:


Thats quite a unique case type/ Love it.


----------



## dimman

*Excursionist* (double derp!) today.

Edit:

Derp!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## dimman

MariuszD said:


>


Is that a current JDM model? I would love that on a bracelet.


----------



## MariuszD

I think it is discontinued, but you can try to search for it on Rakuten.


----------



## footie

This one.


----------



## pseudoX




----------



## dimman

Journeyman tonight. (Derp free post!)


----------



## mft4




----------



## MariuszD

*mft4, *great shoot!


----------



## goTomek

Star Seeker SDJ00002W0


----------



## mariod




----------



## wiski




----------



## peckio




----------



## mdsmith64

Vintage Power Reserve at work - love the blue hands on this one:


----------



## pseudoX




----------



## goTomek

Same as yesterday
SDJ00002W0


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## mdsmith64

I had this blue beast peeking out from my shirtsleeve at work today....definitely pushing the limit on my 6.5 wrist, but I don't care...I love it!


----------



## mariod




----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Retrograde


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## pseudoX




----------



## mdsmith64

You know I like a watch when I wear it two days in a row - casual Friday with my new Blue Mako XL:


----------



## dimman

Titanium dress watch.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sorry about that. Phone phail.


----------



## wiski




----------



## beeman101

Guess which one ???
We could play guess that ORIENT....:-!


----------



## DJW GB

Flight on le mans nato. DW.










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

beeman101 said:


> Guess which one ???
> We could play guess that ORIENT....:-!
> 
> View attachment 1361973


Please provide the answer eventually. This does not ring a bell for me. I'm not usually a fan of PVD but I'm tempted by the bracelet.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## Krosya

Today - the one on the left:



Just love those Vintage models of Orients!


----------



## beeman101

ChiefWahoo said:


> Please provide the answer eventually. This does not ring a bell for me. I'm not usually a fan of PVD but I'm tempted by the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


Well the answer is in my sig. And i loved it because of the bracelet....cheers mate !!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Last few days sharing a Vulcain and my new ( first ever new watch from Orient,beside the old ones ) Orient Bambino! So glad to have it.


----------



## ManMachine

Blue ray on blue iso








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

beeman101 said:


> Well the answer is in my sig. And i loved it because of the bracelet....cheers mate !!


Thanks. I hadn't seen that one. In fact, lots of new ones I hadn't seen. Recently heard they have a blog. I'm going to add it to my daily reading list.

A little small for me, but very cool looking bracelet!


----------



## ipolit




----------



## goTomek

StarSeeker


----------



## Branger63

This one and for another 27 days as part of my unscientific science experiment  No lume on the hands so this is what it looks like in low light. The white hands and markers on the dial are visible as long as their is some light in the room. But of course when it's pitch black no so much, but I knew that when I bought it so no big deal.


----------



## beeman101

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I hadn't seen that one. In fact, lots of new ones I hadn't seen. Recently heard they have a blog. I'm going to add it to my daily reading list.
> 
> A little small for me, but very cool looking bracelet!


I almost wanted to change this bracelet and ordered some rios for this. Its 22mm i dont think its small ?. Its just re-sized to my smallish wrist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I mean the watch itself is small. Bracelet is a beast!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## beeman101

ChiefWahoo said:


> I mean the watch itself is small. Bracelet is a beast!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


:-d yes, it is,,quite chunky. Somehow as is known about some orient bracelets this one was quite the hair-puller too. However over the months its become comfortable somehow. Or i have lost all wrist hair .
Sometimes i think it looks better than the watch head. For me 42mm case dia is the limit. Which this one is, so for me is great. What size do you go for generally?

Here's another pic for posterity + i seem to think posts without pics are a waste of wus space |>


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

That would be my new Planet Oriënt


----------



## mft4




----------



## rdwatch

MAKO II. Liking it very much.


----------



## mdsmith64

Black Orient Star Seeker today:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

beeman101 said:


> Which this one is, so for me is great. What size do you go for generally?


My wrist is 8-1/4" (~209mm). For dive watches (or something with an external bezel making the dial smaller), 45 or 46 is ideal for me. The Mako XL is about as small as I like, but they are quite ideal given the overall shape and low price. For watches without a bezel, 44 is a good fit, but I can easily go larger if it's a casual watch. I've gone as small as 42. In all cases, the watches are in excess of 50mm long (lug to lug). I find this the most important measurement. And always 22mm or + lug widths. Otherwise it looks tiny on me. My dress watch is a Jazzmaster Viewmatic 44 and it looks pretty nice at 52mm long and a 23mm bracelet:









I have my first 50mm watch coming tomorrow (an Android diver). I'm curious to see if I've met my limit. . .


----------



## beeman101

For me though a lug to lug (curved nicely not straight) 52mm is the max possible limit !


----------



## goTomek

mdsmith64 said:


> Black Orient Star Seeker today:
> 
> View attachment 1363936


White Seeker says: Hi


----------



## DJW GB

Lovely photos goTomek :-! :-! .DW.


----------



## TKnova

mft4 said:


> View attachment 1363688


What is the model #? I have never seen a white face XL with the orange. Or did you mod it? Thx


----------



## mft4

TKnova said:


> What is the model #? I have never seen a white face XL with the orange. Or did you mod it? Thx


It's a stock watch, Model number EM75007W.


----------



## TKnova

mft4 said:


> It's a stock watch, Model number EM75007W.


Thank you, too bad they do not offer that combo on the smaller mako


----------



## willdarosa

Orient Marshall on Perforated Leather Strap. Makes me feel like Steve McQueen, ahhahhaahahha!


----------



## willdarosa

Orient Marshall on perforated leather strap. Makes me feel like Steve McQueen. ahahahahah


----------



## mdsmith64

This classy little number today:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Stunning M-Force. Wish those older models were still available.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## MariuszD

Thanks Chief. In fact they appear from time to time. Got mine just few weeks ago and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## anzac1957

Royal Calendar Orient...










Cheers


----------



## khk

My Ray Raven


----------



## reorx

OSD on Isofrane









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JefeJP

sorry no picture! 
but I have the Symphony on today


----------



## nltn

A new Curator. Came yesterday. Love it!


----------



## beeman101

My One My only Trusty steed.
Onward Ho!








_*beeman101.16*_


----------



## MP83

My latest addition, an Orient Star WZ0101ER aka "explorient"










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## rfortson

The Orient Star Retrograde








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Wearing Poseidon today.


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on a C&B premium NATO










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## digivandig




----------



## ChiefWahoo

nltn said:


> A new Curator. Came yesterday. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1370840
> 
> View attachment 1370841


That's gorgeous. Fantastic piece! Congratulations.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## extads72

goTomek said:


> White Seeker says: Hi


I guess mine should be Ebony Star Seeker...WZ0031DJ









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos

M-FORCE today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MariuszD

Wearing big today


----------



## mariod

reorx said:


> OSD on Isofrane
> 
> View attachment 1370281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


On my screen the bezel looks partially almost blue and I must admit that I would love to see a blue OS300 b-)


----------



## beeman101

The white seeker !
My favourite Orient atm

Power Reserve + GMT
a lethal combination !


----------



## Coopner

My first post and my first Orient:


----------



## beeman101

Coopner said:


> My first post and my first Orient:
> 
> View attachment 1375082


First posts which start with a pic are always great posts.
Great Watch. Congrats


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Welcome to WUS, Coopner! Great looking Orient! Please make yourself at home and browse around. Just be sure to change your paypal password first. . .


----------



## trassher

My new Black ray. This is my first Orient and first automatic watch


----------



## Krosya

My "Bling-bling" today:


----------



## Brian Renaud




----------



## TungBlackiado

Not today, just yesterday with my Orient. 

Sent from my LG-F160L using Tapatalk


----------



## TungBlackiado

Not today, just yesterday with my Orient.









Sent from my LG-F160L using Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-F160L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopster

I posted this on Saturday's WRUW in the affordables forum but hey, it's my first Orient so I'd love to post it here.

I'll probably wear this Bambino with the stock leather strap most Sundays but wanted to try out this 22mm nato. Love it with both straps.


----------



## mdsmith64

Green Bezel Mako XL for me today:


----------



## beeman101

Would you believe it. Gave my Orient Anchor a rest day !
Though gave it a few shakes to keep it running.....


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Mdsmith, is that photo right from the camera or did you enhance the green somehow? It looks great!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## mdsmith64

Hey Chief,

Thanks - it is a great looking watch. I did use auto color adjust in FastStone Image Viewer. Here's what it looks like with no adjustment (not a big difference and still looks great if you ask me):











ChiefWahoo said:


> Mdsmith, is that photo right from the camera or did you enhance the green somehow? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

You're right. Still looks incredible! This has now moved ahead of the blue XL and will be acquired as soon as I track down a white/orange first. . .

Thanks!!


----------



## theamoebaman

Hi all. Long time reader but first time poster. Thanks to the forum I discovered Orient watches which pretty much has no presence here in Australia. Here's my new Orient EZ09003B that has just arrived.


----------



## forteh

My recently aquired Black Mako, also my first automatic watch. Loving it so far, I fear it wont be my last as I already have me sights set on several other watches. I really cant wait for my other straps to arrive so I can play around with it. I am enjoying this forum and community a lot, the advice I have gotten just from reading so far has been amazing


----------



## MariuszD

It arrived today - M-Force EX01 in red


----------



## smoothsweephand

Orient Arena at starbucks in Dana Point CA.


----------



## mr.steevo

WZ0081EJ










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsmith64

This blue jewel:


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all, today it's the lovely mako . Have a great day all .DW.


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## wilier

Beautiful Blue Mako. Have a nice day!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all today it's the turn of the mako xl , with a sectime galaxy strap (that you can hardly see :roll .Have a great day all. DW.


----------



## Branger63

This one again. Have been wearing it every day since January 27th to do a time test. Been wearing two watches at the same time since I started. The Orient has been very surprising in that since January 27th it has not deviated off atomic time by more than +/- 8 seconds total. Not talking a day talking total. Almost all of that has been on the wrist. The biggest deviation was when I fell asleep with it off one night and it gained 6 seconds. Been in a rhythm since then. Two weeks left


----------



## ciba

Cool vintage king diver in the night

Just want to share my vintage orient king diver 3 stars in the night.









Sent from my New Andromax-i using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

Green Marshall on Green NATO:


----------



## dimman

Off work, watch goes back on.


----------



## VoltesV

Orient M - Force blue today.









Enjoy the day everyone ;-)


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , so today's Orient is the superb Orient Star / Somes in blue . Have a great day all. DW.


----------



## Temperarely

I am with you !! it's an older picture, but it'son the wrist right now.


----------



## MP83

Flight on a Mako bracelet










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## VoltesV

Happy Valentine's day everyone!

Enjoy the day ;-);-);-)


----------



## dimman

My nameless titanium model:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I think this is on my list now. 

(A blue M-Force, not the body wearing it!)

Just need to find one used b/c I don't think I want to spend $350. If I could find one on Amazon for a decent price, I could use some gift cards to bring that down. 

For now, just adding to the wish list. . .I hope I can sport one on mesh by summer!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , today it's the turn of the Orient Flight /Aviator on a M16 pvd nato from jay . Have a good day whatever you are doing. DW.

View attachment 1384130


----------



## Krosya

Took a pic earlier in a week, but still wearing this same beautiful vinatge Orient:


----------



## extads72

Me wearing Orient Flight with Phoenix Bond NATO strap...









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium black


----------



## mariod




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## wmv

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love that OS!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## beeman101

Orient On the *ROCKS* !


----------



## VoltesV




----------



## Krosya

My choice for today - Poseidon 300m:


----------



## ITFighter

Oldie but goldie 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MariuszD

Good choice *Krosya*. Was wearing mine over weekend ;-)
And today ...









picture is old one


----------



## goTomek

StarSeeker


----------



## mdsmith64

Orange Bezel Mako XL:


----------



## mdsmith64

Your Star Seeker looks great on that brown leather strap Tomek - great idea.

-Mike


----------



## claradead

Clash of the Japanese.


----------



## theamoebaman

Long time reader, 2nd time poster here. So I previously got a Orient EZ09003B with the black face but it didn't really look as I though it would from the picture. Plus I alreayd have a similar black dial watch. So I exchanged it for the white dial one EZ09004W which I think looks much nicer. Very classic. And the hands are easier to read in low light.









I'm really liking this brand and have a black dial Orient curator on the way as well.

Thanks WUS!


----------



## bsl355

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forteh

Black Mako on a Leather Nato


----------



## Bezelbub

YFH04001M Star Retro-Future Orange Automatic


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

After "keeping time" tests completed with a Vulcain,today back to Orient brand with the _Crab.

_No time for new pics


----------



## suncurent

:-d


----------



## 8trackmind




----------



## nickyv

This is an FFN02005W, no idea if it has another name. Just arrived today. (Brief review just posted..) Loving it.


----------



## nickyv

That is gorgeous! It almost has that Soviet Space Program sort of feeling to it.


----------



## cagouillard

nickyv said:


> *This is an FFN02005W, no idea if it has another name. Just arrived today. (Brief review just posted..) Loving it.*
> 
> View attachment 1391332


Where did you get this one?


----------



## MariuszD

Mighty Poseidon


----------



## mdsmith64

Took my Bambino to work today:


----------



## suncurent




----------



## Pedro Pereira

mdsmith64 said:


> Took my Bambino to work today:
> 
> View attachment 1391824


Me too,Bambino is worldwide


----------



## rfortson

*Going Retro today*










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## forteh

*Re: Going Retro today*

Black Mako on a Bond Nato, I am really enjoying this look


----------



## ChiefWahoo

King on new 24 mm 12" NATO from natostrapco.










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## mft4

ChiefWahoo said:


> King on new 24 mm 12" NATO from natostrapco.
> 
> .


Very nice combo.:-!


----------



## cabfrank

Blue flight. Love it!


----------



## Krosya

This one - one of my favorites from the modern line (very under-rated watch, IMO):


----------



## mdsmith64

My new Retrograde:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## mft4

mdsmith64 said:


> My new Retrograde:
> 
> View attachment 1394354


It's A beauty, Congrats.


----------



## mdsmith64

mft4 said:


> It's A beauty, Congrats.


Thank you sir - and as always, it looks even better in person. I'm very pleased.

-Mike


----------



## MP83

Explorient today










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## dimman

Excursionist today.


----------



## cabfrank

New day, Orange Ray!


----------



## Bezelbub

Great strap!


----------



## Luis6




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Shame to say its my beater put a Sapphire in it










Cleaning a fixing up stuff

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Another new strap from NSC.


----------



## ejc0930

Worked from home today so I could make sure I was here when this showed up. Taking some getting used to but I like it a lot so far!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice, what model is that?


ejc0930 said:


> Worked from home today so I could make sure I was here when this showed up. Taking some getting used to but I like it a lot so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brue

Very nice. Yet another one I'll have to add to my wishlist.

Brue.


----------



## ejc0930

Orient Vintage (I think it used to be called the Senator) FFD0F004W


----------



## Rudi K

Wearing the Excursionist today, it seems to be getting more time in the rotation than most. I just like the size and look. And it's easy to live with, comfortable to wear.


----------



## cabfrank

Nice, thanks.


----------



## VoltesV

This








Overlooking this


----------



## krm1000

Orient Star Open Heart.


----------



## mdsmith64

Day 3 with my new Retrograde - awesome, awesome watch:


----------



## cabfrank

Very beautiful!


----------



## MariuszD

Early morning









Evening change


----------



## cabfrank

I like the way you think. Why wear one a day when you can wear two? Nice stuff!


MariuszD said:


> Early morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening change


----------



## MariuszD

*cabfrank*, honestly I got also black version to wear in night


----------



## KevNev




----------



## nltn

nltn said:


> A new Curator. Came yesterday. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1370840
> 
> View attachment 1370841


Have been wearing this curator everyday since. Exactly 1 minutes slow after 3 weeks. Not bad ehh? 

Loving it!


----------



## trassher

The one and only yet.


----------



## mdsmith64

Day 4 - this one's got it's hooks in me (at least it's a new picture!):


----------



## vlax10

A pic from few days ago









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theamoebaman

Just got my second Orient (technically third if you count the first one I got which I exchanged for the same model but with a different coloured dial).

This one's the Orient Curator with the black dial. I love how it's simple but dressy and the large tapering hands and large hour markers make the dial look bigger than it is. And easy to read in a hurry ...


----------



## SudoHalt

Just bought this Orient Quartz yesterday:









Sent by me using the send button.


----------



## mft4

Orient Voyager


----------



## Justintime308

My beloved bambino


----------



## Mech4niq

Just started lurking and here is my homage to the site which turned me onto a proper (and my first but not the last) mechanical watch. And yes it is the one and only Mako .


----------



## hun23

Thresher


----------



## ChiefWahoo

krm1000 said:


> Orient Star Open Heart.
> View attachment 1397692


Sweet Christmas that is gorgeous! I am asking Santa for a smaller wrist this year so I can wear all these gorgeous Orients. I'm limited mostly to the divers. 
This one has never looked so good to me. You take a great photo!


----------



## Luis6

This IS THE most beautiful shot of an Orient Voyager that I've ever seen. Wonderful!


mft4 said:


> Orient Voyager
> View attachment 1402167


----------



## Pete26

This one for me today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

*mft4* fantastic picture! If I buy this watch, it will be your fault!
For now lazy Saturday with Poseidon


----------



## Mil6161

Union


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Orient fans 

Today calling back my Orient "Sharpshooter" time keeper to some action...


----------



## ChiefWahoo




----------



## MariuszD

Great watch Chiefwahoo. Mine arrived today afternoon


----------



## beeman101

thats a good looking watch fellas


----------



## cabfrank

You guys are cruel and evil enablers, making me want more Orients!o|


----------



## Pedro Pereira

cabfrank said:


> You guys are cruel and evil enablers, making me want more Orients!o|


If that make you happy,you aren't alone in this world... Right now i'm struggling with myself about the need of another Orient... The Marshall,or even this beauty,469 aniv,not to say the Ray...


----------



## Krosya

How about a Poseidon Jr?:


----------



## cabfrank

Thank you, yes it does make me happy to know I am not the only one who loves more Orients than I can afford. 

By the way, I'm going to be bad here, and tell you that the Ray is an excellent watch, and you should get one. I have an orange, the accuracy is incredible, the lume is great, it is a watch worth way more than what it costs. You'll be very happy with it. The Flight is every bit as good, maybe better lume, which is hard to believe. 

Even if we can't get all we want, Orients are great value purchases.


----------



## cabfrank

Sweet! What is that model, and how is the lume?


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> How about a Poseidon Jr?:


Looked at this one few days ago, but didn't know it is Poseidon Jr ;-)
Would be nice if they remove magnifier.


----------



## Krosya

cabfrank said:


> Sweet! What is that model, and how is the lume?



WZ0231ER

Orient KINGMASTER WZ0241ER,WZ0231ER and WZ0251ER « WristWatch


----------



## MariuszD

The same as yesterday


----------



## bender

Wearing this one today. I actually got it because the SARB cocktail time was out of stock in Yodobashi at the time. Anyway, I still like it.


os red by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## Krosya

Well, we are back to winter weather - so my Orient is helping to clean off my driveway:


----------



## Justintime308

Another day, another Orient


----------



## smoothsweephand

Orient Arena at Starbucks in Dana Point CA.


----------



## forteh

Black Mako, getting some work done outside.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks. Cool watch. I don't think it is available in the US.


Krosya said:


> WZ0231ER
> 
> Orient KINGMASTER WZ0241ER,WZ0231ER and WZ0251ER « WristWatch


----------



## Krosya

cabfrank said:


> Thanks. Cool watch. I don't think it is available in the US.


Anymore, it's not availible anywhere, other than forums/auctions, etc. But yes, it was a JDM model.

Meanwhile, here is another rarity - old old Orient handwind watch. Not in the best condition, but works and keeps time and is pretty cool IMO:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Krosya, that is an awesome piece! My first thought was "how does the date wheel even fit into that corner?". What a unique watch. Thank you for sharing!

Basic black for me this afternoon.


----------



## kerobert

New Orange (Pumpkin really) Mako.


----------



## beeman101

I don't wether it's me or my Orient that's riding this bike


----------



## Bezelbub

YFH03002M Orient Star Retro-Future Yellow Automatic Watch


----------



## Skv

Mine says hi!


----------



## mft4

Orient Star GMT Aka the Star seeker.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Orient fans 

Last call for Orient 3 star this week,tomorrow time for another watch...


----------



## skippington

just got this one


----------



## Damascus8

Just came in today, my first dive watch but third Orient.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Justintime308

mft4 said:


> Orient Star GMT Aka the Star seeker.
> View attachment 1407233


Another amazing photo from you! You could make a patch of grass look divine. Well done, sir.


----------



## mft4

Justintime308 said:


> Another amazing photo from you! You could make a patch of grass look divine. Well done, sir.


Thank you, Although I don't know about the patch of grass:-d


----------



## gdest

Black Orient Mako. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

I can't stop wearing this Retrograde. And I don't want to.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

rfortson said:


> I can't stop wearing this Retrograde. And I don't want to.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I can see why. Its a beauty.:-!


----------



## beeman101

I second that.......maybe i should get one too !!


----------



## rfortson

beeman101 said:


> I second that.......maybe i should get one too !!


Long Island Watch had a shipment of the black dial version for $399. Not sure how long they'll last at that price. To me, it's almost a no-brainer, but then I'm a Retroholic.


----------



## mft4

rfortson said:


> Long Island Watch had a shipment of the black dial version for $399. Not sure how long they'll last at that price. To me, it's almost a no-brainer, but then I'm a Retroholic.


If I hadn't just bought a orient star gmt and a orient voyager. I would have been all over that.


----------



## Gintas

*EM1A001B*


----------



## Krosya




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , It's the lovely Mako today with some friends . Have a great day . DW.


----------



## rdwatch

Got this one yesterday, wore it today. Really liking it....


----------



## AndrewG123

Outing from earlier in the week. (Defender)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

redtissot said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That is the exact model I am looking for. 
And the same watch, too.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## cabfrank

HOT!


redtissot said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

stingray


----------



## ChiefWahoo

King again









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## rfortson

This one. Love the dial detail.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

Excursionist downtown.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## redtissot

Too hot









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Ok this one today


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Mil6161




----------



## hun23

Pepsi


----------



## mft4




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## Mediocre

Mako again today


----------



## Luis6

ORIENT should recruit you as their official photographer!


mft4 said:


> View attachment 1412191


----------



## piertiong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Luis6 said:


> ORIENT should recruit you as their official photographer!


Thank you Luis.


----------



## Krosya

Shifting gears into the quartz world today:


----------



## MariuszD

Anniversary KD


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Everyone 

Finally i surrender myself to the Marshall and bought it! Blue Dial or Red? I like them both! Allready changed stainless steel bracelet and for now it will use a brown leather one...

So glad for this Orient Marshall !


----------



## mft4

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Finally i surrender myself to the Marshall and bought it! Blue Dial ou Red? I like them both! Allready changed stainless stell bracelet and for now it will use a brown leather one...
> 
> So glad for this Orient Marshall !


Lovely watch Pedro. I have been tempted by that one myself.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

King again









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## asingh1977

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Finally i surrender myself to the Marshall and bought it! Blue Dial or Red? I like them both! Allready changed stainless stell bracelet and for now it will use a brown leather one...
> 
> So glad for this Orient Marshall !


One day or another, I shall be getting a Marshall. It is just to alluring.

Congratulations on the lovely watch..!


----------



## mft4

Mako Xl


----------



## ben_m

mft4 said:


> Mako Xl


Wow, really nice photo!


----------



## mft4

ben_m said:


> Wow, really nice photo!


Thanks Ben.


----------



## Luis6

I just can't get enough of your fabulous photos! Keep them coming man!


mft4 said:


> Mako Xl
> View attachment 1414941


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Iyonk

my fav vintage/retro look orient.


----------



## goTomek




----------



## mft4

goTomek said:


>


Great photo, and beautiful watch, Is that the Somes?.


----------



## Ed P.

Orient Flight(F2A003B) for me today!


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful. What bracelet is that?


----------



## Rudi K

Today we're sporting the versatile and complex looking Excursionist. This whole line is greatly undervalued and you really get a lot of watch for your money. I bidding on a vintage King Diver at the moment.... really hope I get it!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cabfrank said:


> Beautiful. What bracelet is that?


Ditto. I like that look!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Taking photos today in preparation to sell this guy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Mailman brought this today. I'm undecided as of yet. I was hoping it would wear a little larger.


----------



## soopad00pa

Got a fancy new wrist wrapper for my mako.


----------



## soopad00pa

Holy crap, that's a horrible pic. Can't even tell there's a watch in it.


----------



## soopad00pa

Let's see if this one works better.


----------



## Guitarman19853

My old well worn Mako on a new NATO strap


----------



## Krosya

Wearing this "Summer" Classic, hoping to bring some warmer weather:


----------



## MariuszD

Very nice strap with this OS.

Here are mine for yesterday and today


----------



## Luis6

Sent from my PadFone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Everyone 

Since last Saturday ( when i bought it ) with Orient Marshall and no will to change but must be,others are waiting lol

And how about accuracy? this is it...



















Photo with a 2 seconds delay because i was waiting for time change in the cell phone...


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on goodcheapman pvd mesh










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Kampfire

My Blue Ray on red and blue NATO strap. Matched my Scuderia Ferrari shirt well today for the most exciting Australian Grand Prix.










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Pepsi


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Krosya

It's St.Patrick's Day - have to have some green watches:


----------



## MP83

Same as yesterday, I'm in love with my new mesh










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Krosya said:


> It's St.Patrick's Day - have to have some green watches:


Happy St.Patrick's Day

Not so easy is the Orient choice for today i guess...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

This one just arrived! So awesome!


----------



## MariuszD

Date is wrong as photo is old one, but all day with Poseidon today


----------



## mft4

Orient Star GMT


----------



## mft4

ChiefWahoo said:


> This one just arrived! So awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1423284


Congrats ChiefWahoo, Looking good.


----------



## DazSH

Today my only Orient but taking up most wrist time since it arrived


----------



## MariuszD

mft4 said:


> Orient Star GMT
> View attachment 1423938


Stunning photo! Was thinking about white version, but when see black shown this way I'm about to change my mind.


----------



## mft4

MariuszD said:


> Stunning photo! Was thinking about white version, but when see black shown this way I'm about to change my mind.


Thanks Mariusz. I was also undecided which to buy, between black and white versions. I bought the black because it was cheaper at the time. I still might get the white version at a later date.


----------



## ShaggyDog

This has honestly become my favourite watch in my collection.


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Beautiful watches here!

Today: Orient KD


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Congratulations for this beautiful Orient KD !!!


----------



## Bezelbub




----------



## fabiodossantos77

Today: Orient World Diver.



















































Thanks for the "_likes_"


----------



## patipan_s

Today: Orient The Master


----------



## Guitarman19853

Orient Eminence on a brand new black leather strap that arrived last night


----------



## daniel9399

Bezelbub said:


> View attachment 1424841


This model looks like an Aquaracer Chronograph! I have the non chronograph version of the tag, which still have a similiar bezel..


----------



## Bezelbub

Millennium today.


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium with new strap


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I stole the idea for this combo from mft4, but he gave me permission. 

New strap arrived today, making it complete. I'd like to find a white/orange NATO as well. Or maybe white rubber.

Extra crappy/hazy cell phone pic today.


----------



## sifox

Orient Defender with 25$ handmade leather strap from my local girl.


----------



## beeman101

This has been way more comfortable than the hair pulling bracelet ;-)


----------



## mft4

ChiefWahoo said:


> I stole the idea for this combo from mft4, but he gave me permission.
> 
> New strap arrived today, making it complete. I'd like to find a white/orange NATO as well. Or maybe white rubber.
> 
> Extra crappy/hazy cell phone pic today.
> 
> View attachment 1427024


Looks great Chief. Looking forward to seeing it on the other straps you mentioned as well. Its one of those watches that seems to look good on anything.


----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fabiodossantos77

beeman101 said:


> This has been way more comfortable than the hair pulling bracelet ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1427390


All tactical!!


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Kamil87 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*AMAZING!! CONGRATS!!*


----------



## Kamil87

fabiodossantos77 said:


> *AMAZING!! CONGRATS!!*
> View attachment 1427487


Oh thank you very much! Model number is 2EMAL001D, you can still find them bnib


----------



## Guitarman19853

Old, well worn Mako on a newer NATO strap


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Today: Orient King Diver, genuine Leather NATO strap. 
Sorry the lots of photos, but I like very much this watch...


----------



## Bezelbub

SFD0H001B Racing STI collaboration


----------



## goTomek

mft4 said:


> Thanks Mariusz. I was also undecided which to buy, between black and white versions. I bought the black because it was cheaper at the time. I still might get the white version at a later date.


Its almost like me, but I bought white version as it was cheap at the moment, and when I'm looking to your picture I ponder over black one.

And today I'm wearing red


----------



## soopad00pa

So hungry!


----------



## Krosya

My old esspresso machine crapped out, so my old trusty M-Force is helping me to try and fix it:


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## teatimecrumpet

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Krosya

Today - old vintage and rare Orient AAA Deluxe 4300 gold plated:


----------



## Make Ranger

Same old lovely Mako.

Lähetetty minun LT26w laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## arogle1stus

Same as Grotty. Black Mako. Luv it, luv it, luv it.
The perfect watch for us Joe Blow WIS's.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Guitarman19853

Orient Eminence


----------



## Pureboy

My first Orient, received Friday. The black Bambino makes a nice affordable dressy watch for my black suit.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## jurgensonovic

Rainy day in office...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Is that the Excursionist? It looks huge! And awesome! Now I want one. Maybe instead of getting a blue dive watch, since I haven't found one I like yet.

For me, today, I had to get this guy some vitamin D. Been hiding in the box for over a week. It's hard to get sun time when you're not brightly colored while I'm trying to urge this winter out of here. . .


----------



## jurgensonovic

ChiefWahoo said:


> Is that the Excursionist? It looks huge! And awesome! Now I want one. Maybe instead of getting a blue dive watch, since I haven't found one I like yet.


Yes it is Excursionist FFE06002D, 45mm diameter on 18,5cm (7,5") wrist. From this angle looks slightly bigger 

It is out of stock in web stores I checked, so search for used ones  Since it is 200mWR, it could be used as diver. Nice lume too.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Of course. I'm never going to find a watch to spend my Amazon cards on, am I? LOL


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## mft4

Orient Voyager


----------



## Mil6161

Union


----------



## mft4

Mako XL


----------



## Bezelbub

KL EMJ5-CO CA Orient Emperor. (At least that's what they called it about 4 years ago!) Replaced the cheap hollow link bracelet with a brown leather strap with contrast stitching.


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson

My Pilot FER2A001B0 arrived today! 
It needed a bit of dial cleaning but all polished out this is a handsome watch.


----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asingh1977

Kamil87 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Well..hello...!


----------



## kwells

Mako on NATO today

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bezelbub

Enduro.


----------



## Ampie

Mil6161 said:


> Union


That is one pretty watch!


----------



## toreador

Which model is this? Gorgeous.



Kamil87 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beeman101

This one. The most comfortable zullu strap yet. Sometimes i feel every strap should be zullu's ....sometimes :think:


----------



## Kamil87

toreador said:


> Which model is this? Gorgeous.


2EMAL001D. You can still find them BNIB on Rakuten Japan too.


----------



## Ampie

Ampie said:


> That is one pretty watch!


Afrer seeing this picture i bought the same on amazon. 139eu including shipment to Belgium.


----------



## Mech4niq

Kamil87 said:


> 2EMAL001D. You can still find them BNIB on Rakuten Japan too.


www.orientuhren.de orient automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep in has 3 in different dial colors as well.


----------



## Mech4niq

Breaking in my Symphony


----------



## Rudi K

Just got this vintage SK Diver this week. I've been looking for a while, but I was waiting for a good one and since I normally hang around F71 - the price had to be reasonable. Bingo, found this.


----------



## Krosya

This one today. Very rare and unusual one:


----------



## Kiter

Anybody know anything about this? It was my first diver, which I purchased around 1992 in Cyprus. It keeps on ticking and started a long affair with divers in general.


----------



## TheJrAce

Hey guys! Long time reader, but never really posted. Got my 1st Orient earlier this week. Swapped out the strap yesterday morning and here it is. Rocking it again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Wearing this one since last night:


----------



## TheJrAce

Miles_Wilson said:


> My Pilot FER2A001B0 arrived today!
> It needed a bit of dial cleaning but all polished out this is a handsome watch.
> View attachment 1434014


That combo looks great. Where'd you get that nato?


----------



## toreador

Mech4niq said:


> www.orientuhren.de orient automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep in has 3 in different dial colors as well.


Another watch that is not available in the US  Have you guys purchased from abroad? How was the custom process?


----------



## MP83

Just got this beauty today. I think I'll war it on a NATO until I get a nice leather strap, the bracelet is just too blingy and crappy for my taste



















Sent from my magic brick


----------



## TechApprentice

Got this beauty for my birthday today. The sun really brings out the detail even with the cellphone picture. 
FDJ02003W - Constellation


----------



## mdsmith64

Blue mako on wjean flattened mesh:


----------



## thegreightone

Sunday afternoon enjoying some college basketball!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson

TheJrAce said:


> That combo looks great. Where'd you get that nato?


It was actually included from the WUS seller! I haven't seem this striped combo on another piece so it's growing on me...
I'm thinking of picking up a few more in different colors for my military-esque pieces.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## toreador

Nice, I have a two tone one with black dial. Is that a black or blue dial? Can I ask where did you get it?

Thanks



MP83 said:


> Just got this beauty today. I think I'll war it on a NATO until I get a nice leather strap, the bracelet is just too blingy and crappy for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ChiefWahoo

toreador said:


> Another watch that is not available in the US  Have you guys purchased from abroad? How was the custom process?


Just ordered my most recent Mako XL from Singapore as it was not offered here. I've never paid duties on a watch, but the seller listed the value pretty cheap. I bought from Skywatches.com.sg. I encourage you to pay for the faster shipping if you don't want to wait a month.


----------



## sticky

My new M-Force arrived this morning so no guesses what's on my wrist.


----------



## Bezelbub

CET05001D Multi-Eyes Blue Automatic today.


----------



## MP83

Blue Orient President for the third day in a row, I can't get it off my wrist...










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## magbarn

Just got my first 2 Orients
Wearing the Retrograde today:









Awesome watch for what I paid for it. I don't know if discount watch had a glitch but they had it for $315 bundled with a cleaning kit lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello!

This week i'll be using a different Orient every day,Monday to Friday... It's an Orient week 

Presenting to the Orient community my new ( old ) Orient, bought in a local second hand fair... I was about to leave but in the last "watch stand" there it was,among so many other beautiful vintage watches... I said to myself: " I don't need another Orient,but this one of the most emblematic watches by Orient,it's a good excuse to buy it,and besides.... it's so beautiful"

And so,brought it back with me... By now it passed time keeping tests too,so happy with him!


----------



## cabfrank

I'm liking that model more everytime I see it. Nice!


MariuszD said:


>


----------



## cabfrank

Man that's a good looking watch! Looks as good to me as the watch that inspired it, and probably runs as good too!


MP83 said:


> Blue Orient President for the third day in a row, I can't get it off my wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83

cabfrank said:


> Man that's a good looking watch! Looks as good to me as the watch that inspired it, and probably runs as good too!


Thanks it is a beautiful watch indeed! Now if I can just figure out where to go and have a higher magnification cyclops installed it will be just the perfect watch

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank

Unbelievable price for an absolutely beautiful watch.


magbarn said:


> Just got my first 2 Orients
> Wearing the Retrograde today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome watch for what I paid for it. I don't know if discount watch had a glitch but they had it for $315 bundled with a cleaning kit lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Really? It looks pretty well magnified in the pic, not sure I've much higher power than that. There has got to be a thread on it though. I know they are easy to remove with just a little heat, and replacements are cheap.


----------



## MP83

cabfrank said:


> Really? It looks pretty well magnified in the pic, not sure I've much higher power than that. There has got to be a thread on it though. I know they are easy to remove with just a little heat, and replacements are cheap.


Thanks I know this is a little off topic for this thread but this is what I mean with higher magnifying power:










It looks amazing in real life

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## alx007

Had to throw this here, because I was able to find my yellow Mako! Finally. So this is what I'll be wearing tomorrow:







On a Nato!


----------



## skippington

i'm dreaming about getting an IWC portofino, but this will do for now.


----------



## MP83

skippington said:


> i'm dreaming about getting an IWC portofino, but this will do for now.
> View attachment 1440510


Model number? That's a beauty

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank

Gotcha.


MP83 said:


> Thanks I know this is a little off topic for this thread but this is what I mean with higher magnifying power:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks amazing in real life
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## anzac1957

Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE..










Cheers


----------



## Emospence

skippington said:


> i'm dreaming about getting an IWC portofino, but this will do for now.
> View attachment 1440510


Which model is this? Gorgeous!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mft4

Mako XL


----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## skippington

MP83 said:


> Model number? That's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


thanks. the model number is EZ09002S.


----------



## rfortson

Star Retrograde, no foolin'!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Everyone 

Another day,another Orient... The Multi-Year Calendar returning to active duty!

Unfortunately fell out today and something got loose on the dial ( picture above )





































Any guess for the little " horse shoe" in the red circle?

By the 1º picture you can all guess the reason of the "drop down"


----------



## Bezelbub

oday the EM7A004R - Aviator with brown leather strap.


----------



## pogiguy




----------



## mft4

Orient Star GMT


----------



## soopad00pa




----------



## Kamil87

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MP83

Explorient










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

Today calling out my faifthul Orient 3 star...


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## Bezelbub

CDD00001W - Epoch


----------



## echoack

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Orient Voyager


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

Time for the new ones... Orient Marshall


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## camaustralia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161




----------



## Luis6




----------



## Krosya

MP83 said:


> Explorient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Me too, just a different one (JDM and pretty uncommon one):

Here is a side by side comparison of my OS Explorer I vs Real Explorer:


----------



## rfortson

Retro Friday








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Going square today:


----------



## Farmfield

First day wearing the professionally debuffed Ray. Orange makes everything better.









I bought the divers 'rubber' bracelet off eBay for $2 incl. shipping from China, thought
likely not "rubber" in any way, form or shape but something recycled, perhaps the black
stuff Chinese street vendors scrape off their pans between cookings.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Krosya said:


> Going square today:


Never seen... It's a automatic movement? Anyway a beautifull watch


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

Week Marathon almost finish! Crossing the line with my beloved Orient Bambino...


----------



## Krosya

Pedro Pereira said:


> Never seen... It's a automatic movement? Anyway a beautifull watch


Thank you. Yes - its an automatic with handwind. Older movement. White gold filled case. fairly rare anymore. I have similar one with white dial as well.:


----------



## Luis6

Still with my constellation today.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23




----------



## timeoutmode

goTomek said:


>


what model is this? thanks


----------



## Farmfield

timeoutmode said:


> what model is this? thanks


That's the Orient model CER00008D0. The Orient 2ER00002B is very similar to it but the CER00008D0 got a Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Krosya

This weekend and next week - is dedicated to M-Force series. Starting out with this one :


----------



## MP83

Finally sunny in Chitown!










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Bezelbub

WD0181DB - ModelD


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Krosya

Another day - another M-Force:


----------



## Pureboy

Black tie wedding and my new black Bambino. Very disappointed in that it keeps horrible time, but looks nice dressed up.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## mariod

Orient 300m


----------



## anzac1957

Classic style with an Orient Star World Time in blue...










Cheers


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , today it's the O/S Somes . Have a good day . DW.


----------



## Krosya

I'm sticking to my plan - took a pic yesterday, but didnt have time to post, so now - both - one for yesterday and one for today - M-Force Week:


----------



## Krosya

Yet another M-Force today:


----------



## synaptyx

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Bezelbub

Orange M-Force


----------



## rdevorse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

Since Sunday with the new kid in town,Orient King Diver...


----------



## Krosya

A quick snap of yet another M-Force for today:


----------



## Farmfield

Pedro Pereira said:


>


I love the three stars but as a Swede it's really hard to not associate it with
the famous safety matches brand...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Still sticking to my "M-Force-a-day" plan:


----------



## Charilaos

My precious one!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson

I've been wearing this Pepsi mako on black NATO today! 
My second Orient and the most classic.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

My New Urban Stainless Steel CERAL004B. Couldn't pass up a great sales price.


----------



## hun23

Saturation


----------



## soopad00pa

Trusty Mako leads the way on a booty call


----------



## Bezelbub

Love the meshed SS band! Where did you get it?

Paul


----------



## MariuszD

Like the idea of M-Force week


----------



## soopad00pa

MariuszD said:


> Like the idea of M-Force week


what model is this? very cool, but i can't find it on orient's site or ebay.


----------



## Farmfield

soopad00pa said:


> what model is this? very cool, but i can't find it on orient's site or ebay.


it's a Orient M-Force WZ0221EX - very nice looking thing indeed.


----------



## ObZerver

This:



Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr



Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr



Orient ER2A004D Flight by me, on Flickr


----------



## cabfrank

Awesome! Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap?


----------



## soopad00pa

Farmfield said:


> it's a Orient M-Force WZ0221EX - very nice looking thing indeed.


thanks, but damn, it pisses me off when i see a cool watch and i can't find it for sale.


----------



## Krosya

Well, let keep going with the M-Force theme:


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with Orient Marshall...


----------



## ObZerver

cabfrank said:


> Awesome! Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap?


Yes, it is.


----------



## soopad00pa




----------



## MariuszD

Farmfield said:


> it's a Orient M-Force WZ0221EX - very nice looking thing indeed.


Yes, that's the one. Also looking for black version, like this one:


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Yes, that's the one. Also looking for black version, like this one:


I had a chance to get one like this, but I like the yellow one better in this model. So that's what I got instead.


----------



## MariuszD

Yes, this yellow rocks!
And here is another Orient


----------



## Krosya

anzac1957 said:


> Classic style with an Orient Star World Time in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yep, this is one beautiful BLUE worldtime. I like mine too:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Today was some of this.

Sunday Funday


----------



## MariuszD

Another day, another Orient


----------



## goTomek




----------



## ChiefWahoo

Haven't been able to sell this, so adding it back to the rotation.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Ugly picture of very nice watch.


----------



## Krosya

Amazingly we had some snow last night and in hopes to bring warm weather back - I'm wearing one of my "Mexicans":


----------



## Bezelbub

Esteem FDB08004B. I changed out the awful stiff Orient strap with a nicer more supple black leather white contrast stitching one.


----------



## mariod




----------



## marco escobar

My beautiful Blue Mako!


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium


----------



## MariuszD

Millenium is great watch. One of those I must find somewhere.


----------



## jimmbob

Wearing my orient Symphony today. With a Templar peering over the top of it.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Our flowers are blooming:


----------



## Sambation

Gained like +6s in a week, falling in love with the Ray once again...


----------



## joaofachini

Wearing my Brazilian Orient 469ss040 (Poseidon)! A really solid and beautiful watch!


----------



## MP83

Orient President










Sent from my magic brick

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## gdest

In the forest with Black Orient Mako. 

























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## gdest

On the beach 








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Bright sunny day calls for a bright sunny watch...










and blue for the night...










Cheers


----------



## jurgensonovic

Walking through the park just before the rain


----------



## Krosya

Old pic, but this is the one I'm wearing today. One of the most charming Orients IMO:


----------



## coo68ley

At the beach









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic

Sunrays shining through tree top


----------



## MariuszD

Today arrival


----------



## MP83

Orient Ray Raven with yobokies Sumo sapphire (thanks to a good friend of mine) and cheapgoodman pvd shark mesh



















Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Krosya

I am wearing this one today - similar to the OS above. But I much prefer the shape of the case on this one - IMO one of the better designs by Orient in recent models, yet I'm afraid already no longer made and very hard to find:


----------



## thegreightone

Grinding it out in the office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdevorse

Sultan of Swat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Great watch, great strap, great pic.


jurgensonovic said:


> Sunrays shining through tree top
> 
> View attachment 1466376


----------



## cabfrank

Fantastic watch!


MariuszD said:


> Today arrival


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful! Does it have a model name?


Krosya said:


> I am wearing this one today - similar to the OS above. But I much prefer the shape of the case on this one - IMO one of the better designs by Orient in recent models, yet I'm afraid already no longer made and very hard to find:


----------



## cabfrank

Really good look! The Sumo crystal fits the Ray?


MP83 said:


> Orient Ray Raven with yobokies Sumo sapphire (thanks to a good friend of mine) and cheapgoodman pvd shark mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank

Love the White Bambino!


rdevorse said:


> Sultan of Swat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

cabfrank said:


> Really good look! The Sumo crystal fits the Ray?


Yes they are the same size. Please note this is the yobokies sapphire, dagaz sapphire has a higher dome.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Krosya

cabfrank said:


> Beautiful! Does it have a model name?


I think Orient USA came up with a goofy name like "Politician". Model number, I think is CEX0P002D


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for the info.


MP83 said:


> Yes they are the same size. Please note this is the yobokies sapphire, dagaz sapphire has a higher dome.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Bezelbub

Krosya said:


> I think Orient USA came up with a goofy name like "Politician". Model number, I think is CEX0P002D


Right you are, a goofy name indeed! :roll: I wonder if OWUSA makes them up?


----------



## jurgensonovic

cabfrank said:


> Great watch, great strap, great pic.


Thnx!

I love that watch! Looks, feel and overall impression is very good. 
Still thinking about this strap  I made it 2 days ago, and still not conviced that pilot style stitches go with this watch. I will probalby make same strap with different stitches style and compare


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## HailCorduroy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soopad00pa

jurgensonovic said:


> Walking through the park just before the rain
> 
> View attachment 1464582


Is that green or is it the light? What model?


----------



## jurgensonovic

soopad00pa said:


> Is that green or is it the light? What model?


FDW01001F0


----------



## cabfrank

I might be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that Orient actually doesn't come up with the model names. I think they use the number, and people submit ideas for the name. Don't know for sure though. Either way, goofy name or not, I wish that one was available, because it looks really good.


Bezelbub said:


> Right you are, a goofy name indeed! :roll: I wonder if OWUSA makes them up?


----------



## Krosya

cabfrank said:


> Either way, goofy name or not, I wish that one was available, because it looks really good.


Make me an offer


----------



## cabfrank

Sent you PM.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks. Its a great combo. I may have to look for one.


cabfrank said:


> Awesome! Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap?


----------



## cabfrank

I'm sure it will look good either way.


jurgensonovic said:


> Thnx!
> 
> I love that watch! Looks, feel and overall impression is very good.
> Still thinking about this strap  I made it 2 days ago, and still not conviced that pilot style stitches go with this watch. I will probalby make same strap with different stitches style and compare


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## chriscentro

swopped the bracelet to a Fossil watch strap, TGIF!


----------



## Emospence

chriscentro said:


> swopped the bracelet to a Fossil watch strap, TGIF!


Greetings HWZner!


----------



## Bezelbub

Metro CDBAA004H









This is one of my favorite casual watches. Very simple time only watch. Love the dial color and the strap (though a bit stiff).


----------



## dpeter




----------



## cabfrank

That is not a combination I would have thought of, and it looks fantastic!


chriscentro said:


> swopped the bracelet to a Fossil watch strap, TGIF!


----------



## dimman

Journeyman Worldtime today.


----------



## briguy33

Wearing my brand new "Pepsi" Mako!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_DS

My new toy 


















Sent from my Xperia smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Golden Star for a sunny day:


----------



## Matt68uk

Mako XL on Blue Leather!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil87

Big Makos on straps look awesome! Sweeetttt!!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Bezelbub said:


> Right you are, a goofy name indeed! :roll: I wonder if OWUSA makes them up?


Orient Watch USA does, yes. Orient the watch maker only assigns model numbers to the best of my knowledge. OWUSA has had contests to name the watches. Keep in mind, though, that I believe they are just a reseller, not a part of the watchmaking company. Orient Watch does use the "M-Force" moniker on their website, though.

For me it was the basic black today as I took my first organized "birding" tour today. My camera lens felt so small. At least I had the best watch. ;-)


----------



## Luis6

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## steinmann

ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 1472096


What bracelet do you have there?


----------



## hun23

sd


----------



## Luis6

Sometimes, looking at the back is as fascinating as looking at the dial.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

steinmann said:


> What bracelet do you have there?


Just the stock oyster it came on. Still shopping for a mesh I like.


----------



## Krosya

Orient Poseidon Jr. :


----------



## Reverting

Flight... ;-)


----------



## Reverting




----------



## Reverting

Ray


----------



## Miles_Wilson

I am wearing my Orient Pilot as well for racing today!


----------



## Vendetta87

Just bought an Orient 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

Vendetta87 said:


> Just bought an Orient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm not familiar. What model is that?

Welcome to watchuseek.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Vendetta87

I'm not sure what model is that haha... I tool this because the shop that I go only left a black and rose gold bambino... So I took this in the end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting




----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , today it's the xl-mako on a #f71 nato . Have a good day . DW.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

hello 

Today back to active duty,Orient WordlDiver...


----------



## HailCorduroy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek

Blue Excursionist










and then...


----------



## Krosya

Today - more of a dressy/elegant style Orient on my wrist (pretty hard to find model too):


----------



## Tseg

Still liking my Saturation Diver despite some flaws... loses about 15 seconds per day and the watch/bracelet is not the most comfortable. But I just love how it looks. I particularly like the bright greenish lume on the cream-white background.


----------



## GuessWho




----------



## Miles_Wilson

Mako at what may be my new workplace.










Mo' money mo' watches!

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## Mil6161

Millenium black


----------



## Mediocre

Wore my Orient Star Classic on OE black leather yesterday, it is on the brink of too small, but I really enjoyed it. It needs more wrist time!


----------



## Dan83bz

its 1st of May and I actually volunteered to work so that I can use the day off another time 

At least I have been able to dress casually and my white Retrograde looks great with my outfit


----------



## Emospence

Dan83bz said:


> its 1st of May and I actually volunteered to work so that I can use the day off another time
> 
> At least I have been able to dress casually and my white Retrograde looks great with my outfit





Mediocre said:


> Wore my Orient Star Classic on OE black leather yesterday, it is on the brink of too small, but I really enjoyed it. It needs more wrist time!


We need pictures!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Just back from cleaning and lubrication... like brand new again


----------



## Lavie

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én HTC Desire 500-el


----------



## Lavie

Lavie said:


> Tapatalk-kal küldve az én HTC Desire 500-el


My black Ray with black Nato

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én HTC Desire 500-el


----------



## jurgensonovic

Today these two


----------



## mariod




----------



## Krosya

While everyone has these big divers, I wear something more classic and elegant:


----------



## MP83

Ray Raven









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Federer

One of my faves despite being the most affordable. Orient Bambino rose gold on a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

When I win the lottery, I'm buying a wrist transplant. I want to be able to wear the Bambino and Millenium, but my trunks don't allow it. :-(

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Very nice. Happy weekend to you as well, and good luck at the French Open, you deserve another.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Star Retrograde Automatic DE00002W


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Krosya

Switched to this beautiful classic today:


----------



## Kiter

New arrival for me today...


----------



## soopad00pa

Mmm, donuts!


----------



## Jonbe

Woke with this on this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Skv

The last remaining Orient in my collection. Will not let this one go.


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## MariuszD

Started with this one









and than today arrival


----------



## Krosya

old pic but today its a Gronholm that I'm wearing:


----------



## Kiter

Took the Saturation Diver out to sea today! Loved the ratchet extension over the wetsuit and gloves!!


----------



## Mil6161

Union


----------



## cabfrank

I love that model Mako XL a lot. Is that Entenmann's Outlet or something?


soopad00pa said:


> Mmm, donuts!


----------



## sticky

Swanning about in my new Mako XL today.


----------



## W990

This represents Orient just nicely.... Sapphire glass, clear caseback, in house automatic mechanical movement, a classy oriental dial with blue hands, power reserve meter that is actually accurate, brushed bezel and lugs, solid build quality.... All for under £150 new.

My only fault with this is that Orient insist on putting the leather strap on the way I consider the "wrong way around", never understood why they do this with this model?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

Journeyman again.


----------



## zahanl

@ Will_f. This is a beautiful watch. What model is this? I can't find it on their website anywhere....


----------



## goTomek




----------



## MariuszD

Blue Somes is very nice. 
And I wear yellow Revolver today.


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## goTomek

From JIAYU 5G Tapatalk powered


----------



## Bezelbub

Golden Eye CDB05001W


----------



## aNthraxx




----------



## EL_GEEk

She doesn't get much wrist time, so took her out today.










"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## ZENSKX781

Orient Beast.
(My first Orient) and I love it


----------



## DavidSmith

Today Orient Red Marshall (EM7E005H) on Hirsch Carbon


















Orient Watch Marshall EM7E005H Mechanical watch with automatic winding system - YouTube


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## thegreightone

Blue ray day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

I'm wearing this one today - trying to be different from the crowd  :


----------



## Lavie

This morning with Ray


----------



## Adcadet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkp"


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## arogle1stus

Same as grotty. Orient Black Mako. Orient was playing their A Game the day they made this piece.
Gains (never loses) more'n 10 seconds tha week. Give it 2 days a week of watch time. The other 5
are split betweenmy Deep Blue Master Timer and mt Casio GA100MC.
Aint owning a slew of watches the most fun thing you can do with yer clothes on?

X traindriver Art


----------



## BarisKiris

Just received today, and I love how it reflects the light, and how it shows it's fine crystal cut glass.


----------



## Krosya

Orient GM today - GM is the only line other than Tenbeat that has high beat 28800bpm movement - pretty rare watch if you ask me:


----------



## goTomek

WZ0031DV


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## Kiter




----------



## KildareMan

Orient blue faced "Pilot / Flyer" (delete as appropriate) - ER2A004D
Keeping great time as well.
Crappy phone photo


----------



## Kazama

Orient Star Seeker !!!


----------



## Reverting

New nato strap...


----------



## iggu74




----------



## Mil6161

Union


----------



## cabfrank

Very cool pic, love the shadows from the hands.


iggu74 said:


> View attachment 1493138


----------



## Richinva

New Pepsi Mako 5.15.2014 

<<< Even when the world is at peace, a gentleman always keeps a blade at his side.
-The Strategies of Wu. >>>


----------



## Kiter

OS300, wetsuit extension working for a living!


----------



## seong350

Mako XL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## jurgensonovic

Last 3 days


----------



## gdest

Orient Black Mako at night.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## BarisKiris

Just got this beauty today. After a long quest. I'm over the moon. The Orient CFA02004B0 world time / power reserve


----------



## daniel9399

Love your mako and thank you for making me feel hungry over some donuts!!!



soopad00pa said:


> Mmm, donuts!


----------



## mdsmith64

Ray Raven today:


----------



## Lavie

Ray on leather today


----------



## Krosya

Today - this one (anyone knows why this watch belongs in the Orient section? ;0 ):


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Orient Movement i guess


----------



## MariuszD

Red Beast today


----------



## mdsmith64

Pepsi Mako:


----------



## BarisKiris

Krosya said:


> Today - this one (anyone knows why this watch belongs in the Orient section? ;0 ):


Wow, Orient worldtime/powerreserve movement inside a Pulsar. I like it.


----------



## Jon Ali




----------



## Froggo

Millenium to start off the week!


----------



## anzac1957

Following on with Orient Marcus Gronholm 2007 LE I wore during the day..










Changed to the Orient Marcus Gronholm Rally for the rest of the day..










Cheers


----------



## Krosya

Today - this one:


----------



## Kiter

Trying the OS300 on a two piece Zulu today......


----------



## mdsmith64

Black Mako XL:


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Lexington today


----------



## carlosaedo

My new favorite watch!


----------



## Kiter

Got the OS300 on a Dagaz Tropical Race strap today.....


----------



## sticky

My new OSD is getting a little daylight.


----------



## Seiko7A38

Orient J39909-80 - another thinly disguised Seiko 7A38. b-)


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today rain makes a comeback but i was ready to deal with it! Orient King Diver ( now with a black watch band )


----------



## Kiter

OSD back on the two piece Zulu for tonight's surf session.


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Great Orients, here!!

Today: Orient WD


----------



## hun23

300


----------



## c0sin

My new Seeker


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Planet Time!!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My Orient Defender that arrived yesterday. It's hard for me to believe this fantastic watch was only $123.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Kiter

My first 'proper diver' purchased in 1990/91. Orient Quartz. Water resist 20 Bar. Does anyone know or recognise the model?


----------



## Reverting

Green nato


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

SK Crystal today (picture made yesterday)


----------



## Luis6

Sunday afternoon reading session.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Aviator lume-dial today.


----------



## Samwatch

Orient Star today:



Michael


----------



## Bezelbub

Disk Watch #ER02004B Black IP 21-Jewel Automatic

























Paul


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Catching up after a month mostly being away. I really think the blue Excursionist will be my next Orient. I have no blue and no GMT, so two birds with one watch. . . Sadly I don't see them on the OWUSA site so I wonder if they're out of production.

I'm also intrigued by the Explorer, Voyager (both out of my price range), the Golden Eye (way too small) and the yellow or red Rally. And the yellow Revolver. And the yellow Air Diver. (But I just bought a yellow dive watch today.) And the red M-Force Beast (have never seen a used one). And the blue and orange M-Force 2011. . . . Sod it. I want them all!!!!!

Been wearing this all weekend. . .









But I really might get the white/green bezel partner of this guy if I can stomach another month-long shipping adventure from Singapore.


----------



## goTomek

Orient Star WZ0031DV


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## fatehbajwa

This old beat up Orient today.....

Oooops.....I didn't set the date.










*Can the manufacture date/month/year be found out from the case back?*


----------



## Scott6739

This is my first Orient. I received it Thursday and put it on a black NATO. It has yet to leave my wrist. I have been extremely pleased and impressed with the Ray thus far. Although this is my first Orient, it will not be my last.|>


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Adman

Wearing the Bambino today.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

And my honey is wearing her Orient too!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Worldtime Coffee for a Worldtime Watch:


----------



## DenverBuff

World Timer today.


----------



## dpeter




----------



## MariuszD

Nice watch Krosya. Can you let me know what is lug size of that one, please? It is WZ0031FA, right?


----------



## mesaboogie18

This just came in today.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

White Star Seeker (just arrived from Creation Watches)


----------



## Samwatch

This one came in today. It's an Orient Star WZ0061ER:









Michael


----------



## DenverBuff

World Timer (again) this time on Hadley strap. Leather really turns a dress watch into a casual pilot/travel watch. Shoulda done it way before now.


----------



## MariuszD

Most of day 









Afternoon change


----------



## TBradshaw

I haven't seen much love for this watch around here but I dug it from the first glance. My phone camera sucks so the pic is not the best. I'll try to get some better shots soon and maybe throw up a Speedster dedicated post. Happy early Father's Day to me!


----------



## BarisKiris

Wearing this FEM7K... today. 
I like the positioning of Day/Date in this model.


----------



## creepshow

What strap is this? I like the pop of white thread.



KildareMan said:


> Orient blue faced "Pilot / Flyer" (delete as appropriate) - ER2A004D
> Keeping great time as well.
> Crappy phone photo


----------



## sticky

Wearing this beauty tonight - it's hot off the plane from Singapore.


----------



## mdsmith64

Wore my OJ Mako XL at work today:


----------



## Time_Keeper

Felt sharp today!


----------



## Lavie

Captain tonight


----------



## Time_Keeper

Felt like a spy today, never crack under pressure!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

W00t!!! the luminous Hogrider arrived!! I love the non tapered bracelet.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

I shouldn't take pictures while hung over.


----------



## tunge

Orient Star GMT for me today


----------



## BarisKiris

Swimming today, with World Timer


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Mako II


----------



## dimman

Excursionist today.


----------



## beeman101

This one after months !!!
Still looking good ..yeah


----------



## Reverting

Summer... ;-)


----------



## Krosya

Kiter said:


> My first 'proper diver' purchased in 1990/91. Orient Quartz. Water resist 20 Bar. Does anyone know or recognise the model?
> View attachment 1503812


I like those older styles as well. Just prefer Automatics over quartz:


----------



## MrGameNWatch

Using my Orient "Hand Winding 21 Jewels"
Dont know much about it, but it seems to have a great movement that lasts long on a full wind and keeps great time.


----------



## mdsmith64

Black Starseeker today:


----------



## Scott6739

My one and only, the Ray Raven. Hopefully I will be adding a couple other Orients in the near future. I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## mdsmith64

Yellow Mako at work today:


----------



## BarisKiris

That's a very vivid yellow. And it's still looking like a proper gentlemen's watch. I like it a lot!!!


----------



## cabfrank

My favorite Mako, even though I've never owned one.


mdsmith64 said:


> Yellow Mako at work today:
> 
> View attachment 1514033


----------



## WatchLizard

Orient Black CEZ05003B


----------



## RejZoR

Orient M-Force Red Beast selfie 









Just got it yesterday. And it's indeed a beast. It's huge, but sits really well on my wrist. And the crown on the other side makes it even more comfortable to wear.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Samwatch

Again...







Michael


----------



## ChiefWahoo

RejZoR said:


> Orient M-Force Red Beast selfie
> 
> View attachment 1514621
> 
> 
> Just got it yesterday. And it's indeed a beast. It's huge, but sits really well on my wrist. And the crown on the other side makes it even more comfortable to wear.


Congrats! This is on my list, but it's been moved down a few lines as I focus on non-divers. Perhaps that will be my summer purchase next year!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RejZoR

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats! This is on my list, but it's been moved down a few lines as I focus on non-divers. Perhaps that will be my summer purchase next year!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I had G-Shock Aviator in my sights and was about to buy it and then i somehow stumbled upon the M-Force (that i've admired long ago). So i just bought this one. I'll get the G-Shock later


----------



## DenverBuff

Vintage on leather.


----------



## soaking.fused

Mako










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## MrDagon007

I am on a business trip this week and only brought one watch which I wear non-stop: the Orient Star Standard Date DV02003W. A very nice dressed watch that goes well with a suit and is flexible enough on jeans in the evening. Lovely finish too. A keeper.


----------



## mdsmith64

Black Bambino at work today:


----------



## Krosya

Earlier in a week:



but today switched to this beautiful vintage Orient:


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mako XL


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

Look what came in the mail today!! I swapped the bracelet for this GT Carera Rally strap; black with orange. Holy moly!!


----------



## Vision009

Received my first Orient 2 days ago and am wearing it today after adjusting the strap this morning. This Orient Raven Ray is a great watch and I am very impressed with its quality for such a conservative price.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Sun&Moon today


----------



## beeman101

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great!


----------



## ltwo

Wearing the Symphony 27001B today









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

Orient Sapphire CEV0J003W


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Jimi182

New watch


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

Today with the Multi-Year-Calendar


----------



## sticky

The DHL man brought me this beauty today.


----------



## goTomek

CER00008D0


----------



## rfortson

Going retro...Retrograde, that is.


----------



## Pakz

My new GMT


----------



## Krosya

Friday the 13th calls for this Black Beauty with it's classic look and silky-black dial:


----------



## Pakz

Still on the GMT !


----------



## emaja

Pinot noir, Mako on NATO.










No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message with Tapatalk.


----------



## ffeingol

My EM7K00BW decked out for summer.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Reverting




----------



## Krosya

Sunny and warm day calls for a the ultra light watch - thinnest Mechanical Orient Fineness :


----------



## dimman

Krosya said:


> Sunny and warm day calls for a the ultra light watch - thinnest Mechanical Orient Fineness :


That's a fantastic watch! How hard are they to find these days?

Today I put a Hirsch Liberty strap on my Excursionist and they are both pretty much the the opposite of thin.


----------



## dimman

Double post.

(Why can't I find the delete post option?)


----------



## Krosya

Dimman said:


> That's a fantastic watch! How hard are they to find these days?


Thanks,
They are not terribly rare, but they dont come around very often either. I haven't seen one in a long while.


----------



## Bezelbub

Emperor KL EMJ5-CO CA


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Haven't worn my Orients lately. Wish I still had the King Diver. :-\

Put this combo on for fathers day cookout tonight.


----------



## BarisKiris

Bezelbub said:


> Emperor KL EMJ5-CO CA
> 
> View attachment 1529822
> 
> 
> View attachment 1529823


That's a very good looking watch, especially the circular concept of the day. Plus, everything is in line with the symmetrical design.
I've been looking for a similar model also, but no luck so far. Wear in good health bezelbub, a very nice Orient definitely.


----------



## goTomek

Star WZ0031DV


----------



## Luis6

Simply wonderful and breathtaking！Simple, elegant and stylish.



goTomek said:


> Star WZ0031DV


----------



## mcw53

Been wearing the Kingmaster WZ0241ER the last few days ...


----------



## Bezelbub

BarisKiris said:


> That's a very good looking watch, especially the circular concept of the day. Plus, everything is in line with the symmetrical design.
> I've been looking for a similar model also, but no luck so far. Wear in good health bezelbub, a very nice Orient definitely.


Thanks Baris. I think it's a nice looking little watch (37mm case) also. I believe Orient is still using the movement, but in a different dial configuration and larger case.

Paul


----------



## Krosya

mcw53 said:


> Been wearing the Kingmaster WZ0241ER the last few days ...


Time to update your watch pic! - these are the ones you posted in 2010!


----------



## DenverBuff

Vintage.


----------



## MP83

Orient President










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## mcw53

Krosya said:


> Time to update your watch pic! - these are the ones you posted in 2010!


Well, the watch hasn't changed much, but here's a more recent picture ... 









This is what I'm wearing today ...


----------



## emaja

My blue Mako










No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message with Tapatalk.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This is pretty much my everyday watch now.


----------



## Lavie

Working today


----------



## Pakz




----------



## WatchJapan

Love the smell of the bridle leather used to make the band on this Orient Star x Somes collaboration. (^_^) The green face is an uncommon color choice but it blends well with the dark brown leather.


----------



## Samwatch

OS WZ0061EJ



Michael


----------



## Dan83bz

My Orient Star Sports WZ0091EF, on a Hirsch Mariner.


----------



## soaking.fused

Mako on shark mesh



















Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## MariuszD

Today set


----------



## anzac1957

One of my first Orients...




























Cheers


----------



## ursmeloman

This guy took quite the beating , but still works great.


----------



## Lavie

New summer strap


----------



## MariuszD

It arrived a while ago ;-)


----------



## Time_Keeper

Krosya said:


> I like those older styles as well. Just prefer Automatics over quartz:


Hi Krosya,

Do you have a gallery of your watches at back on this photo?

Just curious...

Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


----------



## deef3

Mako with ray bracelet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Time_Keeper said:


> Hi Krosya,
> 
> Do you have a gallery of your watches at back on this photo?
> 
> Just curious...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


Are you asking if there were other watches in the background of that photo? If so - no. It's just the floor/doorway.

And what I wear today is - This:


----------



## merl




----------



## sticky

This big bad M Force saw half a day's action today.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> And what I wear today is - This:


Very nice watch, Krosya.
And for myself


----------



## ibbz

My Orient 300m Saturation Diver on black Isofrane - in profile (7.4" wrist)


----------



## rfortson

After sitting on the winder for the last couple of weeks, I put it on today and it was 45s fast, which is 5s/d max or even better as its been at least 15 days since I wore it last.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Thomashek

OS 200 Revolver


----------



## MP83

President










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## dimman

Excursionist again.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Blaise13

Gold Bambino for a job interview


----------



## MariuszD

StarSeeker


----------



## Pakz

Went for the Saturation diver today:


----------



## alx007

soaking.fused said:


> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Coolest mako! Looks great on a shark mesh.


----------



## sanfong

Bought this a few days ago and finally got some wrist time.


----------



## Vision009

This is the second Orient I have purchased and am very impressed with the look and feel of this great watch. I was expecting to replace the bracelet straight away from what I have read about it as there have been a few complaints about the the quality of the bracelet on the forums. After adjusting the bracelet to fit I have found it to be very comfortable and the watch to sit on the wrist perfectly so far. I may try a different strap at a later date as I preemptively purchased a black Nato at the same time as ordering the watch.

This watch has been getting wrist time all day.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Last minute arrival (mesh, not watch) for summer activities


----------



## Foxman2k

MariuszD said:


> It arrived a while ago ;-)


What model is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sebby11

Mine today



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar

My first Orient, arrived today. Blue Ray paired with a brown Hirsch Liberty strap. Very happy!


----------



## cabfrank

Nice watch, and gloves too.


Vision009 said:


> This is the second Orient I have purchased and am very impressed with the look and feel of this great watch. I was expecting to replace the bracelet straight away from what I have read about it as there have been a few complaints about the the quality of the bracelet on the forums. After adjusting the bracelet to fit I have found it to be very comfortable and the watch to sit on the wrist perfectly so far. I may try a different strap at a later date as I preemptively purchased a black Nato at the same time as ordering the watch.
> 
> This watch has been getting wrist time all day.
> 
> View attachment 1548480


----------



## Pakz

Foxman2k said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


M-Force world time... I'd say, circa 2000.


----------



## IH Biker

I wore this one today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickened1

Mako blue.


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing this until my Orient Captain gets here!
Scott


----------



## Pakz

Started the day with the saturation diver


Then moved to the orange mako


----------



## jimmbob

I'm enjoying wearing my Symphony today.


----------



## fatehbajwa

Vintage Orient Racer......


----------



## Tseg

Wearing my OSD today with new Di-Modell sharkskin band (100m WR).


----------



## Scott6739

Just arrived today!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## arislan

ray on panatime caiman croc leather.. diver's and leather straps are a natural match...


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Since last week with my first ever Orient watch... still in love with it!


----------



## Krosya

arislan said:


> View attachment 1552838
> 
> 
> ray on panatime caiman croc leather.. diver's and leather straps are a natural match...


Match till you get them wet  I prefer metal or rubber for my divers:


----------



## Pakz

Me too... Totally the bracelet guy. They're the most comfortable / resistant / good looking way of wearing a watch, IMHO


----------



## Jake the Mess

Lousy photo, was trying to show how well it matches my shoelaces


----------



## mariod




----------



## Pakz

Again the Mako...


----------



## Pakz

Sorry. Double post... Not wearing two makos at the same time :-d


----------



## Krosya

Titanium today:


----------



## MariuszD

Very interesting model Krosya. What is the reference?

Red Beast turn today


----------



## jimmbob

The photo is from yesterday, but I'm wearing it today.









Lume.


----------



## M111

New member, new Mako. It arrived yesterday! (I absolutely love this watch!)


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Very interesting model. What is the reference?


CERAB002K0

Today I switched to this one:


----------



## jurgensonovic

Photos from yesterday , but this combo still on hand


----------



## trassher

Still lovin' it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Hogrider


----------



## goTomek




----------



## M111

Not sure of the model, but I love this watch. I love how it has the 24 hour times on the face!


----------



## joseph80

Vintage Orient


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing the Ray Raven today. 
Scott


----------



## Charilaos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WatchJapan

Changed the stainless steel band to a black shark skin band.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Whoa! Okay. This model is back on my list. Great combo!



jurgensonovic said:


> Photos from yesterday , but this combo still on hand


----------



## jurgensonovic

Thnx!

Here is another one of my 2 Orients: FWD01001F0 on same mesh

















and on NATO for waterproof testing :-!


----------



## Krosya

Today - this one (from the days when M-Force was actually a cool and unusual watch):


----------



## MP83

This one










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Krosya

My 300m Limited M-Force knows how to make a pretty nice Cappuccino :


----------



## cabfrank

The texture of the dial and the strap is a great pairing. Looks great!


WatchJapan said:


> Changed the stainless steel band to a black shark skin band.
> View attachment 1559724


----------



## Vision009

Been wearing the Ray Raven all day. Swapped out the bracelet for this khaki Zulu strap, still haven't decided on which I prefer.


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing the Captain today.
Scott


----------



## Pakz

The orange Mako out of that divers' scrum...


----------



## cuchulain

The only Orient I own, OS GMT:


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, you have awesome collection!

I've got this one today


----------



## ffeingol

Blue Ray on my black/white/blue/red nato.


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, you have awesome collection!


Thank you. It seems that you have a very nice collection as well!


----------



## andyahs




----------



## ffeingol




----------



## IH Biker

My newly inquired Orient Star World Timer....traveling overseas again today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NickySantoro

Black dial Ray on blue ISOfrane-


----------



## Lavie

Air conditioner is good again


----------



## blowfish89

Just delivered.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

I'm not that big of a fan of quartz watches, but at times I cant say no to one - Orient Half Moon:


----------



## Lavie

Flight for this workday


----------



## Luis6

More pictures of this, please!



Krosya said:


> I'm not that big of a fan of quartz watches, but at times I cant say no to one - Orient Half Moon:


----------



## Bezelbub

CEZA002B Commander


----------



## Dan83bz

Not wearing. Just admiring on my desk b-)


----------



## Krosya

Dan83bz said:


> Not wearing. Just admiring on my desk b-)


Hey! I have one of these too!:


----------



## Dan83bz

Krosya said:


> Hey! I have one of these too!:


They are nice, aren't they?


----------



## Krosya

Yes, they are very cool. Not many GMT travel alarm clocks that are mechanical out there.
And what I have on my wrist today - is this uncommon diver - 150m:


----------



## Krosya

And later today - on the roof, checking/cleanning gutters:


----------



## c0sin

Krosya said:


> Hey! I have one of these too!:


What's the model/name of the clock? Thanks!


----------



## Dan83bz

c0sin said:


> What's the model/name of the clock? Thanks!


Hmmm....I actually looked but could not find any model number. Can read more here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/my-new-orient-worldtimer-1059302.html


----------



## rikk727

In. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Independence


----------



## abidal

New to the club. My first Orient. Taking it out for the first time today.


----------



## Khaos46

Feeling patriotic today


----------



## blowfish89

First Orient. Yellow mako 'on the rocks'.


----------



## Krosya

Let me break up this Mako craze - I always liked watches with Roman numbers, but unfortunatelly Orient doesnt make that many of them. Which makes it interesting and challenging finding them for my collection. Here is a vintage classic with a simple yet very pretty dial:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## Mil6161

The Millenium , such a beauty


----------



## cabfrank

Sure looks good!


Mil6161 said:


> The Millenium , such a beauty


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## ffeingol

LE Yellow Mako joined my Orient family:


----------



## Krosya

Here is another vintage Orient with roman numbers, faceted crystal and handwind+auto wind. Unusual 33 jewels.:


----------



## Vorsprung

Just arrived earlier today, my first Bambino


----------



## jimmbob

It's FriRay!


----------



## PK-GAT

First Orient, just arrived today. I swapped the strap into green military NATO. 
Orient has picked up a perfect combination of this green dial and black IP coated case. I called it a military look B dial B-uhr watch. Perhaps this watch is suitable for army pilot =D

















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Krosya

Here is a new arrival:


----------



## sticky

Swanning about in my new titanium Beast today.


----------



## xInZax

Orient Star Standard


----------



## Jimmy0104

Based on their history, Orient used to have high end watches but less now only Royal Orint after joined with Seiko. 


Krosya said:


> Here is another vintage Orient with roman numbers, faceted crystal and handwind+auto wind. Unusual 33 jewels.:


----------



## Nic1930

My lovely lady just gave me this for my birthday! She knows me so well


----------



## jouhl

Here's mine! One day old, no less.


----------



## 84gt350

I just put my new Mako on an Isofrane. I thought I'd give that combo a go today.


----------



## MP83

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## pasti78




----------



## IH Biker

pasti78 said:


>


Nice world time watch.. What is the model number?


----------



## pasti78

IH Biker said:


> Nice world time watch.. What is the model number?


Thanks 

WZ0021FB


----------



## IH Biker

pasti78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> WZ0021FB


Is it a new model?


----------



## Krosya

IH Biker said:


> Is it a new model?


It's AMAZING what you can find if you just Google things yourself:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f306/world-heritage-le-wz0021fb-orient-297439.html


----------



## Deyn Man

Wearing this today and remembered this thread...
Bambino on leather NATO


----------



## cabfrank

That's a great look.


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Pakz

Got the Orient Star GMT out for a bit... It's really got a gorgeous dial with a fantastic depth, beautiful fit and finish everywhere, indices with high polish on the sides that scream "Grand Seiko". And its accuracy is really out there! Just a super watch for the money!


----------



## DenverBuff

World Timer on leather today.


----------



## J.Lu

Just received this Blue Ray. Liking it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739

The Ray Raven on NATO. I love this combo!
Scott


----------



## Samwatch

OS today...



Michael


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## IanCognito

Just joined the team.
Love the 70s vibe.

Orient 3Star Split Window


----------



## MariuszD

Had no time to post it, so here are watches that I was wearing for last 3 days


----------



## cabfrank

Awesome threesome!


MariuszD said:


> Had no time to post it, so here are watches that I was wearing for last 3 days


----------



## jeffrey23

Daily driver


----------



## Bojangles

^^^
Mine too... For today at least..


----------



## blowfish89

My first strap change ever.


----------



## cabfrank

What bracelet is that? It doesn't look like factory, but it looks good.


Bojangles said:


> ^^^
> Mine too... For today at least..


----------



## jtfoo

First time wearing this out.


----------



## Krosya

Got me this vintage legend - Orient Touchtron:


----------



## ashy2classy

Samwatch said:


> OS today...
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Love that band...what model is it? TIA!


----------



## Bojangles

cabfrank said:


> What bracelet is that? It doesn't look like factory, but it looks good.


Bracelet is a Yobokies hammer, picked it up off a fellow wus forum member.


----------



## dark_divine1218




----------



## mizzourah2006




----------



## jeffrey23




----------



## ajlindvall

This is my first Orient, just got it today and it is steller


----------



## steinmann

dark_divine1218 said:


>


Wow. What's that? Model number?
It is beautiful.


----------



## dark_divine1218

steinmann said:


> Wow. What's that? Model number?
> It is beautiful.


Orient Mako Bangkok 230 years of as a capital edition. Exclusive to Thailand market. Im from Singapore and Ordered it online


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing the Captain tonight. These are always sold out, but I never see them on any of the Orient threads. Have a great day.
Scott


----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday










Today


----------



## Krosya

Mon Bijou by Orient:


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello to all Orient fans Worldwide 

Last week holidays it was a struggle with myself... Witch watch to take for a week in the mountains ?

Choosing clothes to take was far more easy LOL

At the last minute i made my mind for my habitual choice: To take a _Quartz_ and _Automatic_ watch!

In last years the _Quartz_ option has been for my _Timex Perpetual Calendar_,but this year the chosen one was the most famous _Citizen Promaster_...

And for the _Automatic_ watch,my beloved _Orient King Diver_!

So... _*Dive*_ watches for the Mountains,yeah right...


----------



## K1Kermit

My first orient - probably not the last


----------



## Pakz

I love that yellow mako... It's like the orange one (with that sparkly dial texture) but even more fun, and the red second hand stand out more!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Scott6739

Ray Raven tonight.
Scott


----------



## ajlindvall




----------



## Pakz

Ready for some vacations...

*Mod Edit: No weapons pics, please.*


----------



## xInZax

Just got this in the mail. Had to slap it on right away! Orient Star Classic


----------



## fatalelement

Just got a curator this afternoon, so I've been obnoxiously plastering it all over this subforum! First Orient, probably not the last. I was literally just finally winding down my need for watches and selling my less loved ones until I ordered this out of curiosity (read: weakness). As always, I hate you WUSers for pulling me back in 

Wrote a long review here!: https://www.watchuseek.com/f306/orient-curator-power-reserve-fd0j001w-rose-gold-1067623.html


----------



## TimeWatcher




----------



## Vision009

Wearing my Ray Raven on a khaki 5 ring Zulu strap all day. What a great what this has been, it is often a daily wearer.


----------



## phoenix844884

My first Orient, the Ray Raven. I have been lusting after this watch since my eyes opened to the WIS-dom earlier this year. Finally landed this piece through an awesome board member GuessWho.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## fatalelement

Orient Curator again! Lovin it and finding myself dressing up a bit just to wear it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

Stingray


----------



## drgoretex

Aviator! Love the blueish dial on this one.


----------



## cabfrank

Great watch, I love mine too. Not to be a [email protected]$$, but, FYI, that is actually an Orient Flight. The Aviator is a different model, sort of a pilot/diver hybrid.


drgoretex said:


> Aviator! Love the blueish dial on this one.


----------



## drgoretex

cabfrank said:


> Great watch, I love mine too. Not to be a [email protected]$$, but, FYI, that is actually an Orient Flight. The Aviator is a different model, sort of a pilot/diver hybrid.


Huh. Learn something new every day. )

Thanks for the tip - going to go look that up!

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Swiss1991




----------



## Krosya

This watch reminds me of my youth - had one similar to this. Many moons back. Had to buy it -$5 well spent, IMO:


----------



## MariuszD

One of greatest Orient watches ever ;-)


----------



## ashy2classy

My first Orient...Vintage Power Reserve, white, from the great folks at Long Island Watch. Replaced the band right away.









By the way, it's hard to keep images within the size limit. 293kb, really???


----------



## xInZax

Orient Star Standard on this beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## Krosya

What makes you say that? I mean, its a nice watch, but "one of greatest?"



MariuszD said:


> One of greatest Orient watches ever ;-)


----------



## Pakz

Mako for the day...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## dimman

Titanium today.


----------



## Krosya

Titanium seems like a good choice for me too:


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> What makes you say that? I mean, its a nice watch, but "one of greatest?"


Well, for me it is a great watch. Quality is high, design is very fine, just like it ;-)

Today started with Mako, but changed to latest arrival


----------



## Krosya

Didnt mean anything by my comment. I know its a nice watch, just think there are more significant watches from Orient. Btw, what is that vintage one you posted above? Looks interesting. Hope you show a better view of it.

Not to stay off topic - after wearing a titanium, its hard to go back to a heavy watch. So, I went with this rare vintage classic - these were the Thinnest Automatics Orient ever made. Came in this or Fineness, with unusuall vertical calendar:


----------



## efauser




----------



## IanCognito

good day all


----------



## Kevin C

Lake Plateau


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> Didnt mean anything by my comment. I know its a nice watch, just think there are more significant watches from Orient. Btw, what is that vintage one you posted above? Looks interesting. Hope you show a better view of it.


Hi Krosya, no worries, didn't take your post that way 
The one shown is Royal Orient Swimmer FW91007 N.
Will try to take better pictures tomorrow, but got some doubts about hands. All picks I found looks slightly different.


----------



## ajlindvall

I bought this one on a whim, the band did not fit, so I threw an old strap on and I like it very much. I really like the silver face.


----------



## redtissot




----------



## MariuszD

Vintage Royal Orient Swimmer









And few more picks for Krosya ;-)


----------



## efauser

This finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## T-Wan

T.


----------



## IanCognito

Wow is this vintage? Looks great!


ajlindvall said:


> I bought this one on a whim, the band did not fit, so I threw an old strap on and I like it very much. I really like the silver face.
> 
> View attachment 1594736
> View attachment 1594737


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sticky

M Force yellow


----------



## T-Wan

Swap for another strap and now... on the holiday route ! b-)








T.


----------



## Gibsons

IanCognito said:


> good day all


What model is that?


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

This was yesterday and this morning, later I may wear something else:


----------



## dpeter

This one again









Looks good, and feel more substantial than 39.55mm would suggest.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Pakz




----------



## olticker




----------



## fatalelement

The seeker gmt! Just got it like five hours ago. Gmt hand is sappily set to the time zone of my lady, who is currently in another part of the states. Lovin this thing so far!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Doubling up! On the way home with the seeker

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

Great watch. Please drive safely.


fatalelement said:


> Doubling up! On the way home with the seeker
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Luis6 said:


> Great watch. Please drive safely.


The light had just turned green and it was a no-look shot with the shutter button on my phone - I was glad it came out so well for me not looking at all.

I noticed as I reviewed it at home how it looked like I was cruising along taking watch shots - don't worry, I'd like to stay alive. Fair point.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision009

Been wearing the flight all day. Just swapped it over the the Hirsch Liberty this morning, looks like it will be getting some serious wrists time.


----------



## Tiger-rider

A Bambino







Blue hands, cream dial


----------



## rfortson

Star Retrograde









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

In a complete change of direction for me I picked up this Speedtech today. Not only is it not a dive watch it has no date on it!


----------



## IanCognito

Gibsons said:


> What model is that?


EM70002D


----------



## Banana_stand

Unboxed my very first Orient, not to mention automatic, watch about 20 minutes ago and about to go take on the day. This is going to be a rough road ahead for me, I already can't get enough of this thing. Have to say I'm thrilled that the Ray looks exactly like it does in all of your awesome photos. Now just waiting for the spring bar tool and some straps from C&B!


----------



## Charilaos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Dat law school grind...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goosesedan

Orient Multi calendar with a Black Leather band.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Mako XL


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Yesterday and today:


----------



## Luis6

Trying a macro lens on mobile phone, with the help of ORIENT constellation GMT.


----------



## Kiter

OSD on khaki Zulu for me today.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## cabfrank

Great pic!


Luis6 said:


> Trying a macro lens on mobile phone, with the help of ORIENT constellation GMT.
> 
> View attachment 1607688


----------



## Shizim




----------



## vhild

My new Star on ostrich leg:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## narco220

My first orient: Ray Raven on black leather .


----------



## fatalelement

Just got a 21mm strap for the seeker. Hard to find a good leather contrast stitch in 21mm


















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmichael




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MP83

sent from my magic brick


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## vdkhanh




----------



## ashy2classy

(Blue) Ray...love this thing. (Black) Mako coming in the mail later this week.


----------



## hanif.rayney

Black Orient Ray on a Black Composite Waterproof strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vracer111

This was what I wore today:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MP83

Ray Raven on Maratac










sent from my magic brick


----------



## fatalelement

Traveling today, so I've got my Seeker GMT on and set to the right zones! On a Kevlar and leather strap

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Very nice watch Krosya. And quite rare I think.
Seen it only on tour pictures.


----------



## ashy2classy

Mako came in the mail today...


----------



## Sambation

ashy2classy said:


> Mako came in the mail today...
> 
> View attachment 1615229


Beautiful shot! Enjoy the glorious Mako.


----------



## Bezelbub

CONTEMPO WV0331ER - caliber 48743


----------



## cabfrank

Wow, beautiful!


vhild said:


> My new Star on ostrich leg:
> 
> View attachment 1609184


----------



## Krosya

Put mine on ostrich as well:


----------



## Drudge

My first Orient...Lovin' It!!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Pepsi Mako


----------



## MisterDeal

Just got the blue Orient Mako XL. Staggering quality! I would pay 10x what this watch cost and not be disappointed. Wow!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot




----------



## MisterDeal

And the Flight on a NATO from Long Island Watch is getting a lot of wrist time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy

redtissot said:


> View attachment 1616570


Awesome watch! Here's my version of the M-Force 2011: Reliable and super accurate.


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Star Retrograde Automatic DE00002W Cal. 40A50


----------



## Krosya

I'm being consistent for a change:


----------



## Scott6739

narco220 said:


> My first orient: Ray Raven on black leather .


Wow! That looks awesome! That leather looks like it was made for the Ray Raven.


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing my Ray Raven tonight.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## narco220

Same ray...different strap.


----------



## Krosya

Last night switched to this classic design:


----------



## MariuszD

Evenig with M-Force


----------



## louis111

75002 Chunky and very handsome


----------



## Vision009

And back to the Ray Raven, this time on a Panatime strap.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Sambation

My new-to-me white Bambino


----------



## Krosya




----------



## gerrit75




----------



## MisterDeal

New classic Bambino!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## MP83

Orient Datejust homage, just got this beauty tonight










sent from my magic brick


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## goTomek




----------



## JLesinski

First Orient, first Mako, first post over in this forum. I'm usually found over in Affordables but I figure since I just bought my first orient I should stop by and say hi

Excuse the quality. Photo was taken with my phone


----------



## MisterDeal

JLesinski said:


> First Orient, first Mako, first post over in this forum. I'm usually found over in Affordables but I figure since I just bought my first orient I should stop by and say hi
> 
> Excuse the quality. Photo was taken with my phone


Wore mine today, too! This watch just rules, don't it? Shockingly so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski

MisterDeal said:


> Wore mine today, too! This watch just rules, don't it? Shockingly so!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was just delivered today and I love it already. I have two NATOs and a tan croc strap coming early next week so I'll be able to take full advantage of its versatility. Even so, I think this is the first stock bracelet I've ever liked. It feels solid but it doesn't feel like it adds a bunch of weight to the watch. Best of both worlds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal

JLesinski said:


> Mine was just delivered today and I love it already. I have two NATOs and a tan croc strap coming early next week so I'll be able to take full advantage of its versatility. Even so, I think this is the first stock bracelet I've ever liked. It feels solid but it doesn't feel like it adds a bunch of weight to the watch. Best of both worlds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about a NATO for my Mako XL - I am a NATO freak - but once I got it properly sized, the stock bracelet felt just too damn perfect. It's substantial - feels so much more expensive than it is - but not too heavy. It's actually a heavy watch but feels surprisingly balanced on the wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Last night:



And same today:


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## MariuszD

Orient 40th Anniversary at the moment


----------



## jurgensonovic

FDW01001F0 with new shoes


----------



## Make Ranger




----------



## Numerika

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Today - Gronholm Limited:


----------



## sanfong

Serviced and collected last Sat. Wear it for 2 days. I'm a happy man now. 










Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rfortson

Star Retrograde









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ffeingol

My not so popular EM7K00BW / Stingray on a new nato:


----------



## jurgensonovic

Maybe not so popular, but looks nice and a great value! 

Are you satisfied with the lume on this watch? Do you have any lume shots to post here? I tried to search for lumeshot pics, but without success


----------



## ffeingol

I'll try to get a lume shot, but my photo skills are not that great. I don't really care about the lume all that much as I have a few tritium watches and I use them at night / dark when needed. Yea, it was a great value. I think I picked it up for about $80 USD. Being pretty plain I have a bunch of colorful nato's to dress it up.


----------



## mrsamsa




----------



## Krosya

Most legendary Orient model:


----------



## botoxtas




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## goTomek




----------



## Make Ranger




----------



## Bezelbub

Urban CERAL004B


----------



## Pakz




----------



## jashotwe1

Why not so popular? First time I've seen this timepiece, and to me, it appears to be a very decent. Thanks for sharing.

(Re. post #2395)


----------



## claradead




----------



## Toan

My Orient Star


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Wearing one of my Mexicans today:


----------



## tcarey04

my first Orient!


----------



## Bezelbub

tcarey04 said:


> View attachment 1634167
> my first Orient!


Nice Orient! What model is it?

Paul


----------



## tcarey04

Bezelbub said:


> Nice Orient! What model is it?
> 
> Paul


Thanks!!

It's the Orient Advancer (FER28004W0). I've been super happy with it as my first automatic/orient.

(As a shameless plug - I have the black dial version for sale in the private seller thread).


----------



## bloodypoppy

Pro Sat on Iso


----------



## sticky

Took delivery of the lume XL today so it stands to reason that's what I'm wearing.


----------



## Scott6739

Going stealth. Have a great day!
Scott


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Scott6739

The Captain
Scott


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Pakz




----------



## Krosya




----------



## WhiteNinja9

Got some pig juice on the Ray today. Going to be totally worth it tomorrow!


----------



## vdkhanh

Weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariuszD

Starter with King Diver but lager changed to newest arrival


----------



## Woldemar

MariuszD said:


> Starter with King Diver but lager changed to newest arrival


WOW! Model name?


----------



## Krosya

WD for me today:


----------



## MariuszD

Woldemar, it is WZ0011EW

Krosya, nice photo


----------



## narco220

Something a bit sporty


----------



## Scott6739

Trying the Captain on a Crown and Buckle Zulu. I couldn't find a 23mm Zulu, so I went with a 24mm. It seems to work quite well. Have a great day!
Scott


----------



## JT21

Make Ranger said:


>


What model is this, I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Make Ranger

Thanks. Watch is the Orient automatic ES00006W and I bought it from Creatiowatches. I have not found any photos of the wrist of this watch and I otherwise do not know much about this watch. I wanted a watch with a white dial and the money is not enough for the Orient Star so I bought this one.  
I also have a watch that is similar as Krosya sent (#2421), so I like watches with a special/funny day indicator.


----------



## skippington

Woldemar said:


> WOW! Model name?


I have this one in stainless. The model # for the stainless one is WZ0021EW. It's an old one, and it's pretty small (35 or 36mm case)


----------



## LPhiE

MariuszD said:


>


What model is this? It's beautiful!!


----------



## derelict

On 'The Colt' dark brown nato


----------



## MariuszD

Wearing this beauty today


















*LPhiE* , the one you asked about is WZ0051EZ


----------



## ObZerver

The autumn is coming...


----------



## ajlindvall




----------



## Sambation




----------



## skippington

Bambino on beads of rice


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## derelict

Blue faced B Uhr on a Gulf livery nato


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Khaos46

From Earlier this week Blue Mako on a Hirsch Rally


----------



## JT21

Make Ranger said:


> Thanks. Watch is the Orient automatic ES00006W and I bought it from Creatiowatches. I have not found any photos of the wrist of this watch and I otherwise do not know much about this watch. I wanted a watch with a white dial and the money is not enough for the Orient Star so I bought this one.
> I also have a watch that is similar as Krosya sent (#2421), so I like watches with a special/funny day indicator.


Thanks Much for the info! I have never ordered b4, is creation watches pretty reputable? I might buy the one on the bracelet. Lastly, is the dial actually white, or cream?

Thanks again for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli

First time to try this on mesh. I think it works.


----------



## Krosya

Today I thought I'd wear this one - rather rare model:


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## germy

Lume Pic


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## narco220




----------



## MariuszD

[SUB]

















[/SUB]


----------



## JT21

MariuszD, would you minds sharing that model #, and do you know the size? I like the looks of it! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

*JT21 *the one above is WZ0051FE, 39mm without crown.

And today wearing Subaru360


----------



## Krosya

Going pretty basic today - many things to do around the house and this watch will work perfectly for that:


----------



## JT21

MariuszD said:


> *JT21 *the one above is WZ0051FE, 39mm without crown.
> 
> And today wearing Subaru360


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Felt like switching back to an automatic later in a day:


----------



## MariuszD

Very nice watch Krosya, think never seen this model. What ref it is?

On my wrist today


----------



## kevinrmenezes

Getting most of my wrist time lately


----------



## Scott6739

Have a great day!
Scott


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Very nice watch Krosya, think never seen this model. What ref it is?


Thank you. Unfortunatelly I dont know the ref for this watch.


----------



## Mr Chewbacca

Hi everyone. My first post!


----------



## Make Ranger

edit. worng post.


----------



## cabfrank

Orange Rally


----------



## MariuszD

Vintage Fineness today


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## Krosya

Very nice find! Congrats!



MariuszD said:


> Vintage Fineness today


----------



## sticky

Flashing my new Blue Ray about.


----------



## Krosya

Today - a rather unusual one - "Italian" Orient:



Why "Italian"? this Orient GM 28800bpm model is apparently incased in Italian Silver:


----------



## plose55




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sticky

It's the turn of the new Orange Ray.


----------



## marco escobar

Orange Ray on a sunny sunday afternoon.


----------



## Damascus8

On the wrist for most of the week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skv

'Evening!


----------



## Krosya

Simple, basic, classic:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Reverting

;-)


----------



## IanCognito

Hope you're all having a gourd Thursday!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

For TGIF!


----------



## rybak

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-sunday-12-oct-2014-a-1108562-2.html#post8619450

;-)


----------



## Scott6739

Ray Raven on NATO. Have a great day!
Scott


----------



## islubio




----------



## Robmks

Bob


----------



## Iyonk

Mako on tan


----------



## vdkhanh




----------



## LPhiE

Blue Ray my wife just bought me!


----------



## watchnbuy

My aviator 42mm..


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## 84gt350




----------



## Krosya

Ok, it's time to mix this Mako avalanche up with something else


----------



## KRS12

The big boy!










Sent from my toilet using crapatalk........


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## gdest

Let me introduce my recent purchase. 
Orient Esteem FDB08005W0. 
Now I am wearing it .


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cajun1970




----------



## Wish

Orient Star Classic on leather


----------



## mcw53

Orient King Master WZ0241ER


----------



## marco escobar

Ray DLC...this one is boringly accurate.


----------



## Tsarli

Tried this on shark mesh. I think it works.


----------



## Scott6739

Captain today.
Scott


----------



## Reverting




----------



## marco escobar

One of my favorites!


----------



## gdest

Del


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Swiss and Japan:


----------



## Scott6739

Wearing the Captain again. Have a great day!
Scott


----------



## Skeptical

Just arrived and only have time for a quick shot, but I wanted to share since I don't think I've seen the blue dial version here. Not sure if the pics can capture it, but the dark sunburst blue is amazing


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful!


Skeptical said:


> Just arrived and only have time for a quick shot, but I wanted to share since I don't think I've seen the blue dial version here. Not sure if the pics can capture it, but the dark sunburst blue is amazing


----------



## Krosya




----------



## gdest

Some macro thru the microscope. 



All these from:


----------



## jmat321

Chicane on Red & Blue Zulu


----------



## cabfrank

If you wanna hang out, you've got to take her out, Chicane.

Sorry. Could not resist.


jmat321 said:


> Chicane on Red & Blue Zulu
> View attachment 1862914


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Skeptical




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## evasive

Ray on a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## NedSchneebly

Skeptical said:


>


Beauty - which model is this?


----------



## Skeptical

NedSchneebly said:


> Beauty - which model is this?


That's just the blue dial Standard Date. The model number is WZ0031DV


----------



## sinner777




----------



## erekose

Just arrived from Amazon.co.jp.
Made in Japan Blue Mako 


















Pics a bit hasty...Apologies


----------



## BarisKiris

Today I'm wearing this unique Orient, Dual time (automatic+quartz) Jump Hour.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


>


Oh yeah, famous Orient that Orient never made! I have one of these in black too. lol.

My choice is this vintage Orient today:


----------



## NedSchneebly

Skeptical said:


> That's just the blue dial Standard Date. The model number is WZ0031DV


Thank you! Any tips on best spots to purchase? Been looking for something simple and elegant like this in blue dial.


----------



## Skeptical

NedSchneebly said:


> Thank you! Any tips on best spots to purchase? Been looking for something simple and elegant like this in blue dial.


I purchased mine from a Japanese seller on eBay. Amazon has them for about the same price, maybe a few dollars more. Rakuten might be cheaper if you hunt around, but the blue dial is definitely pricier anywhere I looked, as much as $100 more than the black or white.


----------



## gdest

Lume/night shot.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Krosya said:


> Oh yeah, famous Orient that Orient never made! I have one of these in black too. lol.
> 
> My choice is this vintage Orient today:


Delicious watch Krosya 

Last week with the Multi-Year-Calendar...


----------



## sticky




----------



## Ed.YANG

after knock off... It's best to end the first day of the workweek with a big meal to kill off the blues!









Ooopz... looks like the picture is short of some colors to make it tasty to eyes... HAAAA~~~~







​


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


> Oh yeah, famous Orient that Orient never made! I have one of these in black too. lol.


Indeed. Krosya, do you have any idea what is real story of this watch? Tried to dig anything but can't find much more that Anzac's post with info from Orient that they never made this model. It could be some mod, but there are plenty of them, far too much for just a mod. Release for Middle East local market?


----------



## goTomek




----------



## Wish




----------



## Krosya

goTomek said:


>


One of the great Orients, if you can find it anymore! Cool watch!

I'm going with a limited today - Gronholm, another hard to find one:


----------



## jmat321

Black Mako on a Camo Nato


----------



## Ed.YANG

when enjoying capsule coffee, how can i miss out capsule creamer???


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Pepsi Mako with Chevlon C+B strap.


----------



## pasti78




----------



## sonatine

Hi everyone!
First post, First automatic watch, and just became an Orient fans!
taken using instagram effect:


----------



## plose55




----------



## Nok18




----------



## silv




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient CVZ00001B (Breitling Aerospace homage) today.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sticky




----------



## Scott6739

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## cabfrank

Very cool pic!


Scott6739 said:


> Cheers,
> Scott


----------



## Scott6739

cabfrank said:


> Very cool pic!


Thanks! It's amazing how much the cameras have improved on cell phones ?


----------



## arislan

Bambino on summer strap


----------



## N1rvana

Wearing the black and rose gold bambino and patiently waiting for the blue ray to arrive in the mail..


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya said:


>


Another nice one from tour collection!

My choice for today


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## Scott6739

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## ObZerver

ToDayDate


----------



## ibbz

Orient King Diver 40th Anniversary PVD with DeBeers Stingray


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient 3 Star with Faceted Crystal & unique Day display and Date.


----------



## sticky

My new gold Bambino gets some wrist time.


----------



## BarisKiris

my new purchase, the handsome Mako 3 Blue Ray.


----------



## Krosya

I still much prefer older models, ones you cant find that easy anymore. Orient used to make such wonderful designs - too bad they dont do it as much anymore:


----------



## footie




----------



## Crazylegs

Defender day. Apologies for my laziness, old photo.


----------



## ibbz

Orient M-Force Beast Red Bonetto Cinturini 321 and Orient Saturation Diver 300 on Isofrane.

The Beast looks gorgeous, slightly larger yet flatter and wears with less bulk than the OS 300.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## gerrit75

Blue Ray with Pepsi Bezel of a Mako on Nato Strap:


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


>


Here is mine - Orient that never existed:


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

I thought it's time to take this Orient out of the winder and give it some wrist time today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*ORIENT SK WorldTime
*


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## jtfoo




----------



## Scott6739

Wearing this today.








Cheers,
Scott


----------



## sanfong

Its 2am plus and I'm still at work with my Orient Ray. 










Sent from my HTC Butterfly


----------



## MariuszD

Picked it up from post 2h ago ;-)


----------



## jurgensonovic

Semi-skeleton on Excursionist bracelet


----------



## steinmann

Lovely green!


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ today:



Michael


----------



## jurgensonovic

steinmann said:


> Lovely green!


Thnx! Most of the time it looks almost like black dial (or dark dark green), but when light hits it from certain angle it looks like in pic above.


----------



## MP83

MariuszD said:


>


Would you mind sharing the model number? I love that case

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## FlorisDS

Black-gold bambino on Beauband croc!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

MP83, it is WZ0161ER.


----------



## MP83

MariuszD said:


> MP83, it is WZ0161ER.


Thanks a lot, actually I just fell in love with the black version (wz0141er). Sadly it seems it is a discontinued model.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## steinmann

1971 triple A:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Tseg

New bracelet today.


----------



## Tiger-rider

Bambino, cream dial, blue hands and blue straps


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## HannesT




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good morning.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

Krosya said:


>


Nice Orient Star and Turkish Delights. Are those delights filled with pistachios / walnuts ?


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

BarisKiris said:


> Nice Orient Star and Turkish Delights. Are those delights filled with pistachios / walnuts ?


You know it.


----------



## arislan

Orient vintage


----------



## Gaubao

my Orient chicane


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0061ER



Michael


----------



## Skv

Tonight I am wearing my Orient Marshall gold, on a distressed leather nato. Cheers!


----------



## oddfellowmike

.


----------



## MariuszD

Samwatch, very nice, maybe even better than blue version.

My choice for today


----------



## Krosya




----------



## FlorisDS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Bambino with Romans.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## evritis

ORIENT NEO70s


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient FTT12005 (Chrono 1/20sec)


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj




----------



## RotorRonin




----------



## Krosya

Breakfast time with Original Beast - timeless classic diver:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## RotorRonin

Yup. Wearing it again today.


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker, my Black Friday deal


----------



## victorarmd

just picked this up from the Post office a few hours ago


----------



## Samwatch

Acest ceasul e foarte frumos!

More pics, please!

Cheers
Michael


----------



## footie

Not sure this is doing it for me...


----------



## victorarmd

Samwatch said:


> Acest ceasul e foarte frumos!
> 
> More pics, please!
> 
> Cheers
> Michael


 with pleasure Michael. I'll upload the unboxing on youtube asap


----------



## Samwatch

Grozav! |>

Multumesc!

Michael


----------



## Nemoskywalker

Mako XL new to me, got this little fellow at a steal, poor thing looked like it was shot out of a cannon into a sandpaper factory, a little never-dull, mothers mag and aluminium polish and some Cape cod Juice this little beauty is shining again









100011101011010001101101111000111


----------



## Drudge




----------



## efauser




----------



## Scott6739

Wearing the Captain today.








Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Dan83bz

Orient Star bug strikes again :-s


----------



## msr

This beauty came home yesterday. Love it's glint in the sunlight. The Soames strap is awesome.


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Orzdy




----------



## hammymode

Orient Mforce diver yellow..
ask permission to share picts WUS..








Tks


----------



## Vracer111

Wore my newly modified BRZ GT300 today (bezel removed)...



















Will be reworking the bezel into a tapered ring (grinding well over half of the material away and leaving it in its natural stainless color) to provide a smoother transition between the "castle tower" section and rest of body... Already like the fact that I can screw in the crown in a single easy try versus all the carefully dedicated attempts the stupid stock bezel design forces you to do to get the crown to begin to even thread because of fear of bending the shaft/messing up the threading...


----------



## MP83

Orient Star "Explorient" about to get a change of shoes and Knob Creek on the rocks 









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## catoer

Wear my bambino today. It's lovely and the size is just right. I thought I would be quite bulky but in reality not. Just love it...
Sent from my RM-885 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello

The King is back! 










In fact, today i'm using two Orient's....










The other Orient have a dark green dial,almost black...


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## MP83

White explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Ed.YANG

Was on the default strap earlier...









Change to something else later... Festive Season mood achieved unexpectedly!








Or... more to kind of BRITs styling?


----------



## BCouto

Orient Marshall with brown leather strap


----------



## NM156

Planet Orient!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharmaboy

Note to self, when ordering an aftermarket strap for your watch....make sure you get the strap width size right from the watch manufacturer...lol. New strap is coming.


----------



## steinmann

BCouto said:


> Orient Marshall with brown leather strap
> 
> View attachment 2278738


Wow.
This is just beautiful. 
Very very handsome.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Dharmaboy

Thanks to Amazon Prime new leather strap in 22mm size got here today.


----------



## Olyeller68

Been wondering about Orient watches for a while now. Finally took the plunge and picked up a blue M-Force.









I got to say I'm loving it so far. Looks like more Orients are in my future.


----------



## Scott6739

Gonna go with this today.








Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jurgensonovic

I'm doing some field measurements in south Croatia, and went sightseeing... walls behind are "Walls of Ston", medival defensive formation 5,5 km in length, second line of Dubrovnik's defence. Also guarding salt evaporation ponds (behind my back), important part of Republic of Dubrovnik economy.


----------



## jlow28

Mako XL on canvas


----------



## Krosya

Later in a day switched to this one:


----------



## RotorRonin

Orient Ray whilst smoking my pipe on this blustery winter day.


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Krosya

Today - another rare one - Orient GM :


----------



## 84gt350

A little color for me today.


----------



## Robmks

A new addition that gets a lot of wrist time .....

Bob


----------



## footie

This one.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## mesaboogie18

Yesterday's watch on Hirsch Duke and RHD deployant:


----------



## Olyeller68

Still doing the M-Force


----------



## Krosya

I'm going with M-Force as well, just "Old School":


----------



## watchme42

The new sun and moon for me today.


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker. Black Friday pickup from Island Watch. I'm really loving this watch.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Beautiful Gronholm :


----------



## Doc_1

Does not work&#8230;..Sent back to the seller..!


----------



## RobertGerard

Doc_1 said:


> Does not work&#8230;..Sent back to the seller..!
> 
> View attachment 2363562


Is this a real Orient? or a Chinese fake??


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Krosya

RobertGerard said:


> Is this a real Orient? or a Chinese fake??


WE0021EG?Royal Orient?????????????


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Doc_1

Real deal…. but defective, so far the Rakuten outlet shop i got it from offered refund, am waiting.
Stunning watch in person.


----------



## Doc_1

Krosya said:


> WE0021EG?Royal Orient?????????????


Yes&#8230;!


----------



## Luis6

Cool! The latest model GMT!



Samwatch said:


> Michael


----------



## Jb330ci

Like the blue dial flight so much so bought another black PVD to go with. LOL 
View attachment 2374857


----------



## cabfrank

Good move! Why not?


Jb330ci said:


> Like the blue dial flight so much so bought another black PVD to go with. LOL
> View attachment 2374857


----------



## arislan

Summer time here, so some summer colors..


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Orient Multi Year Calendar NOS, bought yesterday and now under timekeeping trials...


----------



## 5661nicholas

Samwatch said:


> Michael


This looks fantastic, congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Nice bottle Krosya ;-)

Wearing Beast today


----------



## BarisKiris

MariuszD said:


> Nice bottle Krosya ;-)


Hahaha, how about the watch, not so nice? Lol.
I have a similar one (just like Krosya's watch) Orient Sun & Moon.









But I'm wearing this CVZ00001B today.








Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## MP83

White Explorient on the Worn and Wound model 2 strap










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## scott83




----------



## Samwatch

Strap changed - WZ0081DJ on a Hirsch Lucca:





Michael


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## asrar.merchant

MariuszD said:


>


Lovely watch and equally amazing strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*ORIENT SK WorldTime 
*


----------



## grad

Enjoying the week off wearing my Orient Star WZ0121FD.


----------



## cabfrank

Superb looking watch, and pic.


DMCBanshee said:


> *ORIENT SK WorldTime
> *


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful watch.


grad said:


> View attachment 2396001
> 
> Enjoying the week off wearing my Orient Star WZ0121FD.


----------



## wovivi01

This just came in the mail today, amazing watch for the price! I swapped it over to my unused Marathon rubber, now it's even better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Indeed it is amazing for the price, and still would be at a higher price. It looks great, enjoy it!


----------



## DMCBanshee

cabfrank said:


> Superb looking watch, and pic.


Thanks!


----------



## cabfrank

I assume it is a somewhat vintage piece? Any lume left? It looks like the perfect choice with your sweater and the snow, but would look great on the beach as well.


----------



## grad

cabfrank said:


> Beautiful watch.


Thank you. Krosya was kind enough to sell it to me a little over a month ago & I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Krosya

grad said:


> View attachment 2396001
> 
> Enjoying the week off wearing my Orient Star WZ0121FD.


Glad to see you are wearing that OS!


----------



## Krosya

My X-Mas Orient - well Mon Bijou made by Orient (Skeleton that OS/Royal skeletons are based on):


----------



## Krosya

Remember these?


----------



## jcamposwpg

Orient Multi-Eyes Automatic CET05001W


----------



## RotorRonin

BLUE FRIDAY!










...woulda been better if I had my blue Mako....


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Vintage classic on red croc strap


----------



## Krosya

Auto-Quartz Orient:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## BarisKiris

Krosya said:


> Auto-Quartz Orient:


like a Seiko Kinetic?


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

BarisKiris said:


> like a Seiko Kinetic?


 Something like that. Not sure if its the same movement, but at least similar. And its Titanium to boot!


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, do you know if All versions of GeneQua got the same movement? There is little info about them.


----------



## shadow102




----------



## wovivi01

Really enjoying this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevoD

Orient Surveyor. Looks simple enough but has a few neat surprises. Linen style texture on the dial, sapphire crystal and 24mm bracelet. Clean watch!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, do you know if All versions of GeneQua got the same movement? There is little info about them.


I dont know for sure, but ones I have seen are all the same.


----------



## pmjl




----------



## rdwatch

MakoII


----------



## Krosya

For now - this one (couldnt resist to get this watch, even though I prefer mechanical/automatics). Later, foe the New Year I may switch to some other one:


----------



## captain_hx

Mako on NATO for NYE 
Wishing everyone a happy and prosperous new year


----------



## arislan

Mako over the Barbie, happy new year everyone!!!!


----------



## cabfrank

Nice watch, and your BBQ looks delicious. Happy New Year to you too.


arislan said:


> Mako over the Barbie, happy new year everyone!!!!


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## tokeisukei

Just arrived! Don't have a wrist shot yet as want to see what strap combo goes best with the Pepsi dial.


----------



## Krosya

As expected, for the New Years I switched to this one:


----------



## Proenski

Today, Bambino nr. 1


----------



## Seiko7A38

Orient J39 beater today:


----------



## Eagleout

Blue Ray. I don't understand the grief the bracelet is giving members. It seems solid and it fit my 8" wrist perfectly out of the box. A beautiful watch and a great value.


----------



## arislan

Technically not wearing it yet, but just put on a new Hirsch liberty on my rose gold symphony for work next week. Seems to be a good match


----------



## Krosya

Here is another rare and unusual Diver - JDM watch, with Gold Plated parts, 15 BAR water resistance and even diver extention on the clasp/bracelet :


----------



## Proenski

Krosya said:


> Here is another rare and unusual Diver - JDM watch, with Gold Plated parts, 15 BAR water resistance and even diver extention on the clasp/bracelet :


I must say I'm not keen on bi colour watches but the gold on this one has a nice patina making it quite funky


----------



## Jb330ci

My blue dial Flight with a hint of lume.


----------



## steinmann

Triple Star 1971:


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

The ancient* ORIENT* logo was so much distinctive and nice looking... well,at least they kept the coat of arms


----------



## Scott6739

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## rileyd5

Liking my new XL.


----------



## chase015




----------



## kennym




----------



## Vision009

Breakfast with the Ray Raven mil setup, that in a Luminox compass on the dark green nato strap.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Proenski

MariuszD said:


>


Reminds me of the Politician:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rain dog

Not a very good picture, but it seems to be the best my phone can do at the moment. It's my first Orient, a Marshall:


----------



## Landosos

New NATO strap


----------



## Krosya

Was deciding what to wear today and came across this:

Vintage Orient 50th Anniversary M Force Edition World Time Men&apos;s Wristwatch | eBay

And this made my mind up to put this on:





I tell ya - those limited edition Orients are for sure a good this to have in one's collection - they just get more and more expensive


----------



## rfortson

Star Seeker


----------



## Ting Kie Hung

My first orient watch, FET0T001W0 Sun and Moon Collection


----------



## Sinitsky

My new Orient Union. Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## bonbonson

Orient Star Starseeker I received yesterday







!


----------



## Krosya

Felt like Vintage Classic look today:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Proenski

I really like the combo of watch-strap Krosya! Is that glas mineral or acrylic?


----------



## Krosya

Proenski said:


> I really like the combo of watch-strap Krosya! Is that glas mineral or acrylic?


I think it's acrylic


----------



## bonbonson

Still this!


----------



## Proenski

Something else than a Star Seeker :-d ;-)









Don't get me wrong I also love that Orient Star :-!


----------



## Krosya

In its natural habitat (I'm not very good with the chop sticks - so forks and spoons for me) :


----------



## sticky

The yellow M gets to see the light.


----------



## BarisKiris

Proenski said:


> Something else than a Star Seeker :-d ;-)
> 
> View attachment 2585666
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I also love that Orient Star :-!


Oh man, I've been looking for that Orient Sparta since months, and no luck yet. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Tom3




----------



## Steelwrist

This fine thing that arrived today. I am very, very pleased with it.


----------



## jlow28

Love this combo. Wear it more and more


----------



## Krosya

Wearing my Limited Edition Worldtimer from 2006 Baseball World Classic:

2006 World Baseball Classic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Steelwrist

Well, the Star doesn't seem to want to leave my wrist ... which is okay with me


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Men's CFA05001B World Timer


----------



## MariuszD

Bezelbub, nice one

For me OS in red


----------



## Proenski

That is a bit freaky watch if you ask me, bloodred and all. What is the model nr.?



MariuszD said:


> Bezelbub, nice one
> 
> For me OS in red


----------



## Bezelbub

MariuszD said:


> Bezelbub, nice one
> 
> For me OS in red


Thanks Mariusz. Love the red dial on your OS. Is it carbon fiber?


----------



## HenshinMan

My Yellow Mako


----------



## Krosya

Another rare Worldtimer today - Orient undercover - Orient movement with Pulsar name on it:


----------



## MariuszD

Proenski, it is WZ0221FD
Bezelbub, no it's not carbon but some kind of "plastic". Depending on light it looks quite nice or like total crap ;-) There were few more colours and limited summer editions

And today Heritage


----------



## etweb

Orient Beast


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## adamv13




----------



## etweb

MariuszD said:


>


 looks great, what model is this?


----------



## cabfrank

Great strap!


adamv13 said:


> View attachment 2650962


----------



## MariuszD

etweb, it's Orient Poseidon for Brasil.


----------



## Megalo Milo

First place!!


----------



## BigwristMike

I am wearing a vintage Orient perpetual calendar, an automatic. Green dial with what I think are rhinestones (hope they are diamonds though). Bracelet is a flat mesh stainless steel Orient.

P.s. this is my first post
P.p.s. would love to share a picture, but don't see that option here
P.p.s. would love to learn more about the particular jeweled model I have, since I was not able to find another on the web.

Super forum by the way!


----------



## BigwristMike

This is it!


----------



## BigwristMike




----------



## Vision009

Been wearing this one all day. Was influenced by another WUS member to try this combo (brown leather strap) on this model, I am very happy with the result. Previously I felt that the stainless steel bracelet or nato straps were leaving this watch a little plain and it was not getting much wrists time. That has changed since it has been on brown leather.


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Jwon

The Bambino dome.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Blue Ray today


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## Bezelbub

Orientstar Retro-airplane YFH04001M


----------



## kalibur

..


----------



## BigwristMike

Is Orient Star an Orient?


----------



## Steelwrist

New shoes for the Star!


----------



## Tommyboy_wus

My royal Orient. Love it


----------



## Jb330ci

Tommyboy_wus said:


> My royal Orient. Love it


Absolutely stunning, I am in awe...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Tommyboy_wus

Jb330ci said:


> Absolutely stunning, I am in awe...


Tks. I'm falling in love with this RO :x


----------



## Bezelbub

MariuszD said:


>


Fantastyczny!!!


----------



## jd01

Basic Bambino for me at work today!


----------



## jd01

Thanks for posting. I'm thinking about black leather with red for daily black Edifice.


----------



## Marrow

Its Japan time 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Bezelbub said:


> Fantastyczny!!!


Bezelbub, dziękuję ;-)


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jdto

My first Orient Star, a lovely blue Standard Date WZ0031DV.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Aviator today


----------



## LPhiE

Blue Ray on Tudor Heritage style Nato strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

Multi-Eyes CET05001W


----------



## common_man

Golden Eagle


----------



## kalibur

Go yellow..!


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient World Timer today


----------



## Pride

Feel free to look at my Bambino.


----------



## Scott6739

Ray Day!
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## New_World

Mako XL - CEM75001B 
bezel has a bit of play but I do enjoy the watch.


----------



## blueboy85

My creamed vintage Bambino on a regimental NATO. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Today - this unique M-Force:


----------



## New_World

Krosya said:


> Today - this unique M-Force:


I've seen that model before.
unique is the best word to describe it. =)


----------



## HUF

New_World said:


> I've seen that model before.
> unique is the best word to describe it. =)


+1. The shape and extra nickel in the case and bracelet make that watch very attractive and unique.


----------



## Krosya

Keeping things simple today with this vintage Orient:


----------



## rikk727

Bambino!


----------



## LeroyC

Vintage KD.


----------



## PGILL

My newest orient with new leather strap. The presidential steel bracelet was nice but pinched my hair like crazy !!


----------



## Bezelbub

Out shoveling snow today wearing my Mako.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## nevermind

Orient Aviator Flight, blue dial (ER2A004D). I added the stainless steel bracelet (that came off a Mako). I think they make a really sharp combo.


----------



## accidentalsuccess

Full post here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/hyd...longines-imo-course-1476169.html#post12082401


----------



## Tommyboy_wus

Beautyfull day with my RO ^^


----------



## vdkhanh




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## zol2891




----------



## Krosya

Today its a Titanium M-Force day - the cool old school one:


----------



## DiveCon2007

Just received a Devario in the mail. Like it so far!


----------



## cabfrank

Yes, one level up.


BigwristMike said:


> Is Orient Star an Orient?


----------



## MP83

Was wearing the white one today, black twin just arrived in the mail. Ah choices choices...  









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## mvfc_st.albans

Wz0151DK


----------



## MP83

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Scott6739

I usually wear this on a NATO, but decided to put the bracelet back on it.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Spindel

My new OSD got it yesterday


----------



## jdto

Orient Star Standard Date WZ0031DV.

View attachment 2767762


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Jb330ci

My PVD Flight ER2A001B.


----------



## Keye Skware




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

XL


----------



## zol2891

New my watch ...


----------



## llcooljew

PVD Flight ER2A001B on deployment clasp.


----------



## Parkgate

Big O on a 24mm


----------



## TheTranceMachine

My first post, and my favourite watch ever


----------



## zol2891

Winter...


----------



## steinmann

zol2891 said:


> Winter...
> 
> View attachment 2802474


Hello zol2891,
As I have had the same issue and my Mako went and hit the floor, I would like to ask you to pay attention to the springbars on your piece, as from your photo I can see that it suffers from the same issue as many of us Mako guys had. The bars are bent already, and sooner or later they will give up. See the gap between the hollow links and the case.
If you will take a search over here (Mako & bracelet) you will find lots of info. 
Take care - Michael


----------



## sticky

And before someone says anything. Yes, I know the day's wrong.


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Racing Semi-Skeleton CFTAB002W Cal. 46R41


----------



## Krosya

Keeping things simple with this vintage Orient GM (only 28800 bpm series in Orient lineup):


----------



## BarisKiris

SP chronograph 1/20seconds


----------



## Krosya

Rather gray morning, with some rain and snow coming if you believe our local weather channel. Not the type of day one wants to go out. So for me - its some coffee and another rare Orient - whose silver clothes are stylish and elegant - like everything that was made in Italy, keeps it's faster heart beat of GM model and it's 28800bpm, well dressed and matching to the silver light coming from the window. Perfect day to stay home and enjoy comfortable luxury of this watch. :


----------



## tcortinag

Chicane, not getting enough wrist time, so, today's Chicane.


----------



## Bezelbub

Orientstar Retro Camera YFH02001S


----------



## eblackmo

Fresh from the post man


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## rfortson

Time for my Star Lord....uh, Seeker


----------



## Seiko-man35

King Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Black explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MariuszD

Worldtimer


----------



## New_World

the orient stars just all look great.
i want to own one. =)


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Golden Eye CDB05001W Cal. 46A40


----------



## Manuyota

Orient flight


----------



## sanfong

I bought this leather strap to replace the bracelet on Seeker yesterday. It looks great on black strap. Wearing it today. It feel lighter on my wrist.


----------



## MariuszD

Red Beast


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Picture is from yesterday, but still on.


----------



## Krosya

Last few days as well as today - Retrograde:


----------



## MariuszD

Newest addition to my collection


----------



## steinmann

MariuszD said:


> Newest addition to my collection


That is lovely. What is it?


----------



## Keye Skware




----------



## MariuszD

Steinmann, this is Orient GeneQua PADI 200m Saturation Diver. Limited edition, 300 pieces made.


----------



## Scott6739




----------



## JD83




----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## jl2975

Wearing my daily Orient Goldeneye today


----------



## sanfong

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## Tommyboy_wus

Party with RO ^^


----------



## WhiteNinja9

__
https://flic.kr/p/qRmyE2
hanging with the wifey and the black ray


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Scott6739




----------



## kalibur

New boots..


----------



## HUF

Tommyboy_wus said:


> Party with RO ^^


ROYAL looks, indeed!


----------



## TideCPA

Desk diving today.


----------



## Tommyboy_wus

HUF said:


> ROYAL looks, indeed!


Tks man ^^

Sent from my iPhone Plus


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Samwatch

Gorgeous!

Michael


----------



## Darrencambs

Hi all.

Newbie here making my first post.

Blue Orient Marshall today (photo not taken today, obviously). Maybe the red one tomorrow.


----------



## sticky




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Proenski




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## wilsontieu

Orient Star World Time WZ0011JC


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## twincity




----------



## Manuyota

Orient Flight on perforated leather strap today!


----------



## Bezelbub

Aviator EM7A004R Cal. 46943


----------



## vinataba




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## chomior

Bicolor Tuna.


----------



## jmat321




----------



## guspech750




----------



## Samwatch

Orient Star today:



Have a nice day!
Michael


----------



## nevermind

Samwatch said:


> Orient Star today:Have a nice day!Michael


What's the model number?
It must be a new GMT model, reminds me of the Omega Aqua Terra GMT.


----------



## Samwatch

nevermind said:


> What's the model number?
> It must be a new GMT model, reminds me of the Omega Aqua Terra GMT.


It's the WZ0081DJ.

hth
Michael


----------



## Andventuree

New to the forum. Wore the orient ray awhile back. Was fitting a new leather strap!


----------



## Deltasleep

Just got it yesterday. Orient Chicane.


----------



## Millbarge

Deltasleep said:


> View attachment 3031930
> 
> Just got it yesterday. Orient Chicane.


looks great, i got one incoming...

wearing this today:


----------



## HUF

Federer said:


> One of my faves despite being the most affordable. Orient Bambino rose gold on a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap. Happy weekend everyone!


Excellent combination. The strap costs as much as the watch, I guess.


----------



## WeylandYutani




----------



## Samwatch

@WeylandYutani

Congrats! |> ;-)

Michael


----------



## Krosya

Got some old vintage toys out today:


----------



## chenpofu




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Proenski

Andventuree said:


> New to the forum. Wore the orient ray awhile back. Was fitting a new leather strap!
> View attachment 3031594


Shame the strap doesn't fit, you can clearly see the spring bars. Love the Ray though!


----------



## Krosya

Keeping with the same theme - vintage camera and watch:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Angelis

*That's me and my Orient Mach 7*


----------



## Proenski

The Ray Today ;-)


----------



## Jack19




----------



## alexcswong




----------



## Alto458




----------



## HUF

MariuszD said:


>


Nice!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## New_World

I want to wear my m-force with the bracelet. =(
any one have a few spare links?


----------



## madridgeback

arislan said:


> Orient vintage


I really like this model can I ask if you know where is the best place to get one at a reasonable price as the prices seem to vary wildly many thanks tony


----------



## Dan83bz

My new Orient Star World Time blue dial (WZ0021JC), on a matching color Hirsch.


----------



## Alto458




----------



## gdest

Orient Mako today.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Lavie

Dressy






Orient


----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


>


That dial looks positively delicious! :-!


----------



## TideCPA




----------



## HIPdeluxe

Cal. 46941 Multi Year Calendar c.1971...


----------



## Dan83bz

HIPdeluxe said:


> Cal. 46941 Multi Year Calendar c.1971...
> 
> View attachment 3096986


That looks in amazing shape. Did you find it as NOS or did you have it restored? And is the bracelet OEM or aftermarket? :-!


----------



## HIPdeluxe

I bought it like that, it was an obviously little used original that had been given a sympathetic light resto.
Case front was 're-brushed' correctly, bezel polished (the square black markers have been pretty much polished out...VERY minor detail...).
The bracelet is a reasonable quality aftermarket, solid link, polished sides & tops brushed to match case finish.
Runs nicely, caseback has only minimal wear...
Most importantly the dial is super fresh, just a little fading on some of the printing.
I wanted one of these for ages, I lucked out finding this locally, as a lot of these available online look pretty tired.
Cheers.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## elliotgb

Bambino today!


----------



## narco220




----------



## guspech750

My Planet Orient with modded NATO strap.


----------



## Alto458

Narra tree


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## JD83




----------



## Dan83bz

JD83 said:


>


That is awesome! :-!


----------



## Rojote

Classic yellow revolver...


----------



## JimLocke

chomior said:


> Bicolor Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 3016882


what model is this?


----------



## MariuszD

JimLocke, this is mysteriuos one that Orient never released, at least officially.


----------



## Samwatch

OS GMT again



Have a nice weekend!
Michael


----------



## New_World

pantagruel said:


> Orient Metro!


I've never seen that one.
nice!


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


>


This is one of my most favorite OS models. But somehow it just doesnt work for me in Blue. I love many other Orients in blue, but this one to my eyes looks better in either white or black:


----------



## MariuszD

Black is nice too. I was lucky to get blue one and that works for me ;-)


----------



## HUF

Samwatch said:


> OS GMT again
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!
> Michael


Excellent photo of a very beautiful watch.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


>


What's the number on yours?


----------



## Krosya

And once again - more snow today. This tough M-Force WOrldtimer seems like a good choice to shovel snow :


----------



## Jb330ci

PVD Pilot on leather NATO on March 1, 2015. Oops! need to change the date.


----------



## chase015




----------



## MariuszD

Dan83bz said:


> What's the number on yours?


It is 0041.


----------



## sanfong

I can't stop looking at my rose gold bambino. Love it so much.









Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## BarisKiris

I'm also wearing a gold Orient today, FTV01002.


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## jtfoo




----------



## kenji1903

my first Orient


----------



## jmat321




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient ana-digi alarm chrono CVZ00001


----------



## Proenski




----------



## Krosya

Today - this very rare vintage diver - Orient Olympia:


----------



## Manuyota

Orient Flight FER2A005Y0 on black nato strap today, I pretty like the black nato on the light yellow dial


----------



## Tommyboy_wus

Nice day ️









Sent from my iPhone Plus


----------



## Dan83bz

Tommyboy_wus said:


> Nice day ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone Plus


Really LOVE these models. Is that curved glass sapphire or mineral?


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, I'm starting to be a bit jealous. You definitively got too many very nice Orients! ;-)

For me this one today


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, I'm starting to be a bit jealous. You definitively got too many very nice Orients! ;-)


No, it's more like - never enough , never too many


----------



## New_World

Dan83bz said:


> Really LOVE these models. Is that curved glass sapphire or mineral?


its a royal orient!


----------



## Alto458




----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Agenda today.


----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, I'm starting to be a bit jealous. You definitively got too many very nice Orients! ;-)
> 
> For me this one today


Is this an older piece ? Dig the case shape! A lot!


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## Samwatch

WZ0041FR today:



Michael


----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> WZ0041FR today:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


1. What strap is that you're wearing it on? Looks very groovy! |>

2. How do you manage to keep it in such mint condition, not even a minute scratch on it! Mine....not so minty :roll:

Back to Black Beauty for me today


----------



## narco220




----------



## Steelwrist

Usually this one is wearing it's steel boots but today I put some leather shoes on it! Sort of enhances the vintage look, I think.


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great! Show us a picture with the steel boots also, if you get a chance.


Steelwrist said:


> Usually this one is wearing it's steel boots but today I put some leather shoes on it! Sort of enhances the vintage look, I think.
> 
> View attachment 3200138


----------



## Dan83bz

cabfrank said:


> Looks great! Show us a picture with the steel boots also, if you get a chance.


How's about a video instead? :-!






As for pics, there's lots in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orient-star-classic-wz0231el-brief-first-impression-825656.html b-)


----------



## Krosya

This one for me today - vintage 35 Jewels on some vintage Yamaha:


----------



## Jb330ci

Great combination...but isn't it a nice way to get the watch magnetized?


----------



## Krosya

Jb330ci said:


> Great combination...but isn't it a nice way to get the watch magnetized?


Have not noticed any ill effects. But if it does happen - I have a demagnitizer.


----------



## guspech750

On my way out tonight. Black leather jacket, black NATO and my good pal Mako XL. It's going to be a good night peeps.


----------



## Alto458




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sticky




----------



## MariuszD

For day 









For evening


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## xInZax

Decided to spend the day with a newly acquired Ray. Looks a tad big on my puny 6" wrists, but I am thoroughly enjoying it so far!


----------



## Allesaufgruen

Still Monday 9th over here, but already got it out for tomorrow.








Happy Tuesday everyone and sorry for the "turned" picture


----------



## xInZax

Lume!


----------



## Dan83bz

Star Somes silver dial


----------



## raymondswong

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, I'm starting to be a bit jealous. You definitively got too many very nice Orients! ;-)
> 
> For me this one today


This is freakin beautiful! May I know the model of this one? I assume it's no longer in the market cause this is the first time I'm seeing this Orient. Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## David Holt




----------



## Dan83bz

raymondswong said:


> This is freakin beautiful! May I know the model of this one? I assume it's no longer in the market cause this is the first time I'm seeing this Orient. Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WZ0151ER (white)
WZ0141ER (black)

And yes, unfortunately these are no longer available to buy



David Holt said:


> View attachment 3250042


Hmm......I know this model from somewhere....now if I could only remember where I'd seen it :think: :roll: :roll: :roll:

:-d


----------



## Proenski

One of my absolute favorites:


----------



## Dan83bz

Today its Blue Thursday. And what better surroundings for this nice fellow than a good Japanese sushi bar 

The green tea icecream was absolutely delicious too!


----------



## cabfrank

Looks great for a night on the town


guspech750 said:


> On my way out tonight. Black leather jacket, black NATO and my good pal Mako XL. It's going to be a good night peeps.
> 
> View attachment 3214322


----------



## cabfrank

Is that an egg yolk in your ice cream? The watch looks good enough to eat!


Dan83bz said:


> Today its Blue Thursday. And what better surroundings for this nice fellow than a good Japanese sushi bar
> 
> The green tea icecream was absolutely delicious too!


----------



## Dan83bz

cabfrank said:


> Is that an egg yolk in your ice cream? The watch looks good enough to eat!


I believe they call it physalis or yellow groundcherry. It would have had to be a tiny egg since the bowl was rather small


----------



## Krosya

Yesterday and today :


----------



## alexcswong




----------



## HUF

alexcswong said:


> View attachment 3284634


Very beautiful! I wish it were a bit smaller....


----------



## Timbre

I would like to see an Orient 40-42mm diver watch with a power reserve indicator.


----------



## Dan83bz

Timbre said:


> I would like to see an Orient 40-42mm diver watch with a power reserve indicator.


Amen to that! But the reality is they keep making them bigger and bigger.

Wearing this beauty today. Had it earmaked for selling but now I'm starting to have second thoughts... :-/


----------



## Timbre

Dan83bz said:


> Amen to that! But the reality is they keep making them bigger and bigger.


and our wrists are getting smaller / narrower.?


----------



## alexcswong

HUF said:


> Very beautiful! I wish it were a bit smaller....


Yes, its a giant & heavy weight BEAUTY If its 42-44mm will be nice size to go.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## 5661nicholas

Newest arrival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World

5661nicholas said:


> Newest arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks great in white


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Proenski

As of Friday:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Sparta today.








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## Proenski

BarisKiris said:


> wearing Orient Sparta today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also my hometown in Turkey.


I love the Sparta, someday I hope to get a white one too.


----------



## Lavie

Sunny day with "Zorro "


----------



## zol2891

Új karóra ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Orient Esteem Semi Skeleton in Rose Gold/Black


----------



## Dan83bz

Lavie said:


> Sunny day with "Zorro "
> View attachment 3336530


Love the Arabic numerals on this! What strap is it on?


----------



## Lavie

Dan83bz said:


> Love the Arabic numerals on this! What strap is it on?


The gator strap is Rios


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## LuisR

Orient Poseidon!


----------



## Millbarge

LuisR said:


> Orient Poseidon!
> View attachment 3358522


Such a cool watch, are they still for sale or is it discontinued?


----------



## LuisR

Millbarge said:


> Such a cool watch, are they still for sale or is it discontinued?


Tks man, this a brazilian market only...so it is kind of hard to find out there. Ref. 469SS040.


----------



## Millbarge

LuisR said:


> Tks man, this a brazilian market only...so it is kind of hard to find out there. Ref. 469SS040.


i see it for sale on several Brazilian watch sites...
do you or anyone else know of a site that will ship to the US?


----------



## hiro1963

SER2400DB0


----------



## xInZax

Been neglecting my Orient Star ever since the Ray came in. Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Millbarge said:


> Such a cool watch, are they still for sale or is it discontinued?


hmmmm:

Orient 469SS040 Automatic Diver 300M Poseidon RARE | eBay


----------



## Olyeller68

Just added a Planet Orient to my stable, loving it!


----------



## pnjarich

Lavie said:


> Sunny day with "Zorro "
> View attachment 3336530


Wow. That's a beauty.

What's the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie

pnjarich said:


> Wow. That's a beauty.
> 
> What's the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FEZ09005W


----------



## Dan83bz




----------



## Krosya




----------



## OrientAndyUK

WeylandYutani said:


> View attachment 3038802


Liking that, what model?


----------



## xInZax

Looks like the newer Orient Star GMT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnjarich

Lavie said:


> FEZ09005W


Only available from Russia? D'oh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego

Blue Defender (FET0N001D)


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ



Michael


----------



## Krosya

One of the most classic Orient models :


----------



## xInZax

Had the Black Ray for a couple weeks and couldn't help but kick myself for not getting the blue. Decided to snag this at a phenomenal price! After bending the end links a little, no rattle and perfect fit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie

pnjarich said:


> Only available from Russia? D'oh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought in Hungary..


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Jb330ci




----------



## narco220




----------



## Boiler

My Producer...


----------



## Kippersdad

Love this on a bracelet


----------



## Proenski

It looks good but don't your hairs get stuck on it?


----------



## Barfett

Orient Chicane on a Stowa Croco strap.


----------



## MP83

Black explorient









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Krosya

Today started out with the "Mexican"!:


----------



## JD83




----------



## hun23




----------



## Tseg




----------



## Millbarge

Tseg said:


>


i don't think i can personally justify the cost...
but damnit that is a beauty!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## rain dog

Not sure about the shirt or the tie, but I'll be wearing the red Starfish today.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## HUF

Nice! I am curious how Orient 70-anniversary will look.


----------



## Ita

This one... Arrived home from vacation and it was waiting for me...










My 2nd Orient and an awesome watch!

This is my 1st and it is brilliant.










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiodossantos77

Orient World Diver, with Black leather NATO strap, from Gunny Straps.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Pilot
*


----------



## Peternincompoop1

my favorite (and only) blue watch!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Mako pepsi bezel FEM65006DW and it's lovely shades of blue.


----------



## mark_uk

Mako XL in blue. Had it 4 days now and hasn't left my wrist. Love it. Makes my 40mm Tag seem too small now.


----------



## hisokaka




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Proenski




----------



## HUF

Proenski said:


> View attachment 3532386


OMG! What time is it?


----------



## Swans21

Now ...









This afternoon/evening ...


----------



## David the Gnome

Swans21 said:


> This afternoon/evening ...
> 
> View attachment 3550074


Which model is that? That is one classy looking Orient.


----------



## Swans21

David the Gnome said:


> Which model is that? That is one classy looking Orient.


Orient Sun and Moon, model number (from Orient Watch USA's website) is FETOT002S0. This is the "2nd generation" of Sun and Moon, the roman numerals were a nice upgrade.

Thanks, it is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Dan83bz

Swans21 said:


> Now ...
> 
> View attachment 3550082


Ever took this puppy into a cinema?


----------



## Krosya

Today - another vintage watch, this time - digital:


----------



## Dan83bz

I


Krosya said:


> Today - another vintage watch, this time - digital:


Wow! Super cool! Where do you find these? And what's the whiteish squares below the screen? Is this model solar powered?


----------



## Swans21

Dan83bz said:


> Ever took this puppy into a cinema?


Hehe, good one. I think I am going to see a movie with the wife later in the week, I will have to remember to wear this one (maybe leave it on the window sill all day to charge it up), thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Krosya

Dan83bz said:


> I
> 
> Wow! Super cool! Where do you find these? And what's the whiteish squares below the screen? Is this model solar powered?


Originally it was a solar powered watch, however, in time those batteries dont recharge and are impossible to find as replacements, so this one was re-wired to work with regular batteries.


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rain dog

Orient Marshall, my most accurate mechanical watch.


----------



## Ita

Star... Out for dinner!










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliotgb

Got the recently purchased Orange Mako with a black and orange stitched leather strap.


----------



## Swans21

Need to get a better bracelet for this (off from work this week, and that is on my to-do list), but wanted to give it some exercise ...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Dan83bz

Arrived earlier today


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Ita

Bill_KS said:


> View attachment 3581498


Similar but different....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Mako


----------



## tcortinag

My not-too-much-in-rotation Orient Chicane, I don't know why I leave it in the box, every time I wear it, I fell in love again.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## orientfreak

Ready for tomorrow:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Rare Titanium these days:


----------



## Proenski

Krosya said:


> Rare Titanium these days:


I can't really say I like it but it is definately unusual...


----------



## Tom Kelly

My Ray on a Nato strap


----------



## joepac

Orient Duty (FEM6001B) having breakfast with the family in Hawaii!










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Sun & Moon today.


----------



## Scott6739




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

I just love those older OS models with the Gothic writing:


----------



## StartSomething

Krosya said:


> I just love those older OS models with the Gothic writing:
> [/URL]


Love the looks, love the domed crystal (personally, I do not care about sapphire, if I scratch my watch, the crystal is least of my concerns).

How I wish Orient would still produce these, with an upgraded movement and a fully solid bracelet...

Best
H


----------



## Venkat

Magnificent M-Force today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos

M-FORCE from me also!!!!!!!


----------



## kawajero

Oriens Star Open Heart


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## kawajero

...and today on a brown leather strap


----------



## matalm

Krosya said:


> I just love those older OS models with the Gothic writing:


Have you shown your collection in any thread here krosya? I am guessing it is quite impressive...


----------



## orientfreak

Orient CVZ02002W0


----------



## Krosya

matalm said:


> Have you shown your collection in any thread here krosya? I am guessing it is quite impressive...


I do have a few. I dont think I did a photo of the entire collection. Plus it keeps changing all the time - sell some, give some away, buy some more.....

Maybe one day - need to arrange things, get some more cabinets/boxes, so things look nice.


----------



## Dan83bz

Krosya said:


> I just love those older OS models with the Gothic writing:


The correct name for the font is actually Cloister Black. 

But yes, I agree it looks somewhat "gothic".


----------



## Krosya




----------



## matalm

Krosya: I think i once saw you post a pic of a WZ0161ER. If you want to sell it one day, you might have a buyer:grinning:!


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## MariuszD

Waiting for a black twin


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


> Waiting for a black twin


Man...these cases and crystals...are making me HUNGRY!!! |>


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

New strap for the Pepsi mako!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cabraswell

My one and only Orient. Thinking I might like a Blue Ray as well in the future though.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Krosya

Vintage Olympia Orient Diver:


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Blue Mako on a sunny Wednesday


----------



## Dan83bz

MariuszD said:


> Wearing this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LPhiE* , the one you asked about is WZ0051EZ


Timeless beauty!


----------



## MyMachV

My first Orient...


----------



## Samwatch

Krosya said:


> Vintage Olympia Orient Diver:


I wish, I had the same watch... :roll:

At least I have the same corkscrew! :-d

Michael


----------



## Galeocerdoshark




----------



## MariuszD

Samwatch said:


> I wish, I had the same watch... :roll:


Yes, can only say the same ;(


----------



## uktom84




----------



## BarisKiris

Orient world timer


----------



## Kippersdad

My second Bambino


----------



## Dan83bz

Still wearing this, appears to be "stuck" to my wrist for the last two weeks :think:


----------



## Samwatch

@Kippersdad:

Nice vintage strap! |>

Michael


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, you have far too many unique watches!

And here is newest arrival - just 1h ago


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, you have far too many unique watches!


I know - I should start selling!


----------



## MyMachV

My second Orient. World Diver. I am beginning to love these Orients


----------



## mitchjrj

Dan83bz said:


> Still wearing this, appears to be "stuck" to my wrist for the last two weeks :think:


Christ I love that watch.


----------



## Dan83bz

MyMachV said:


> View attachment 3684602
> 
> My second Orient. World Diver. I am beginning to love these Orients


What is the little red number next to the day of the week? :-s


----------



## MyMachV

Your guess is as good as mine. I am new to Orient...maybe some other Orient owners can chime in and tell us? I also need to research how to use the bezel/world clock feature. Off to search I go.


----------



## Krosya

Dan83bz said:


> What is the little red number next to the day of the week? :-s


A number in the same window with the day is just telling you which day of the week it is - in this case - Sat is 6th day of the week


----------



## matalm

Krosya said:


> MariuszD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krosya, you have far too many unique watches!
> 
> 
> 
> I know - I should start selling!
Click to expand...

Liking that!:wink:


----------



## matalm

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, you have far too many unique watches!
> 
> And here is newest arrival - just 1h ago


So, you have both the white and the black one now?


----------



## MariuszD

Yes, got both ;-)

Wearing it today too


----------



## JD83




----------



## Jb330ci

Blue Flight on new NATO.







Another shot with sun burst.


----------



## MP83

MariuszD said:


> Yes, got both ;-)
> 
> Wearing it today too


Man I love that cushion case, is that also 36mm? I have the "explorient" also in black and white










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Dan83bz

Krosya said:


> A number in the same window with the day is just telling you which day of the week it is - in this case - Sat is 6th day of the week


That does make sense partially, although in the English-speaking world most calenders will put Sun as first day off the week, hence Sat will be actually 7th , some sources mention Japan under a list of countries using Sunday as 1st day of week as well. But then again, the owner of the watch could've set it however he pleased, I suppose maybe it moves separately from the day name?


----------



## orientfreak

Orient M-Force CEX0F002W0


----------



## Krosya

Dan83bz said:


> That does make sense partially, although in the English-speaking world most calenders will put Sun as first day off the week, hence Sat will be actually 7th , some sources mention Japan under a list of countries using Sunday as 1st day of week as well. But then again, the owner of the watch could've set it however he pleased, I suppose maybe it moves separately from the day name?


That day number does not move separately. I have several watches that have this feature. It just means that watch was made for a particular market. Also, many times they have an option to run just a day - so one can chose if number is displayed or not. Just like with Orients that can display days in 2 different languages - in this case it can be with and without numbered day of the week.


----------



## Harpo

My newest watch, my very own Bambino!


----------



## MariuszD

All day with 300m


----------



## Krosya

Well, to shift some gears - not mine, but one I got for my wife - silver with a ruby and more importantly - AMAZINGLY tiny Mechanical Orient watch :


----------



## love1981

Explorer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landosos

55B5192E-0A3D-4EF4-A09D-2A103396D180_zpsqpo81zgj.png Photo by landonkeller1 | Photobucket
Blue XL again but on a orange NATO. Cheers


----------



## Landosos

Rarely post on threads. Don't know why the pic just has the link and didn't just show the pic


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Todat with the _Multi-Year-Calendar...

















_


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ribbit

Jb330ci said:


> Blue Flight on new NATO.
> ...
> Another shot with sun burst.
> ...


Wow, beautiful! I really need one of those


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful, perfect color combo. Looks great.


Jb330ci said:


> Blue Flight on new NATO.
> View attachment 3696714
> 
> Another shot with sun burst.
> View attachment 3696730


----------



## Drumguy

Black Ray


----------



## MariuszD

Today set


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Krosya

Here is a very rare watch - from the Neo-Elegance series. I dont think I have seen one on this forum yet. :


----------



## mjbernier

Yesterday was my blue Mako...today it's my red Chicane (this was before I set the date and time and put it on):








Mike


----------



## 1Beginner

Black dial today.


----------



## nevermind

Orient Flight for today:


----------



## Swans21

Sun and Moon ...


----------



## the.watchdoc

Out and about with the M-Force.


----------



## ReasonDrab

mitchjrj said:


> Christ I love that watch.


I think I know what my first GMT is going to be


----------



## BarisKiris

Orient Lexington for me today.


----------



## krmarq2015

Mako XL


----------



## orientfreak

M-Force Mini beast:


----------



## Krosya

Going vintage today:


----------



## BarisKiris

Wearing Orient SEL03003B today. 
After months of search, finally I found this M-Force, the X STI edition.
My 18th (but my first limited edition) Orient watch.








Limited to 1000pcs 








3 times ISO certified (Anti-Magnetic, Anti-Shock, Diver's) automatic watch.








Winner of the 39th Nurburgring 24h race, the Subaru STI Team, apparently was carrying this M-Force on their car's dashboard, to test/prove the endurance of this watch. (Too much trivial info? Please forgive me today, I'm over excited, lol)


----------



## Bill_KS

wet evening with sexy bambino


----------



## MP83

Modded Ray Raven









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## orientfreak

Another Mini-Beast today:

















arrived yesterday from Great-Britan.


----------



## tcortinag

Orient Chicane


----------



## Bloom

Under the dome...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mil6161

Defender


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## brrrdn

ORIENT x STi ^_^


----------



## matalm

-


----------



## TheCDiggity

Beautiful day at the golf course


----------



## Lt.Dan

_Orient_! Nice sunny day here in Quebec


----------



## BaronVonXander

Just Got It Today!!!


----------



## Ita

BaronVonXander said:


> View attachment 3840362
> 
> 
> Just Got It Today!!!


Love that colour combo!

here's mine on the train on the way to bowls...

Ita


----------



## Ita

Oops....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Dan

orientfreak said:


> Another Mini-Beast today:
> 
> View attachment 3812730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812738
> 
> 
> arrived yesterday from Great-Britan.


wow looks good, whats the model number?


----------



## orientfreak

The model number is EX00006M0.
But it's a model from 1997.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker


----------



## Bloom

Prepping for meetings all day...



Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## elliotgb

10th Anniversary Yellow Mako


----------



## the.watchdoc

They see me rollin'... they hatin' 

Happy Friday, people!


----------



## WeylandYutani

PhantomThief said:


> They see me rollin'... they hatin'
> 
> Happy Friday, people!
> 
> View attachment 3912042


Love it.


----------



## Seiko7A38

Orient J39701-70 beater on non-original Feiko after-market bracelet.










Dial colour is difficult to capture, but it's a very dark blue (not black).


----------



## matalm

the orient chronoace


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Here is a nice and simple Orient that for some reason doesnt get much attention here:


----------



## the.watchdoc

Brunching with the better half.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Sorry about that, forgot to add the picture.


----------



## Lavie

Wearing today the Flight on navy


----------



## MariuszD

Day with Poseidon


----------



## JPatrosso

1st time on the wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

My new CET08001b arrived.










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Blue Mako XL today.


----------



## joepac

MariuszD said:


>


What model is that? 

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## madridgeback

Me new xl straight from the postie


----------



## apudabam

Krosya said:


> Here is a nice and simple Orient that for some reason doesnt get much attention here:


Which watch is that? Looks very nice!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya

apudabam said:


> Which watch is that? Looks very nice!


This is Orient Prime:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1BA3CWE3PEYHZ768W4PT


----------



## Lavie

Flight on leather nato


----------



## jascolli




----------



## splinternz

Bambino second gen. Just arrived yesterday, its first day out in the world.


----------



## skippington

3rd gen bambino


----------



## fargelios

Orient College


----------



## kawajero




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Tom Kelly

Ray today.


----------



## buntafujiwaraaa

Krosya said:


>


holy ...., wad model is this!


----------



## JohnGo

Hey skippington, mine says hi ;-)









Have a good week-end y'all


----------



## Kiter

Took the OSD kitesurfing today&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## alexcswong

Limited Edition: Singapore 50th years of Independence 
come with nice quality leather box.

Love these elegants pieces of beauties....


----------



## Cobia

MariuszD said:


> Day with Poseidon


Hi mate, what model is this and where can i buy it?
cheers


----------



## MariuszD

Hi Cobia
this is Poseidon, made and sold in Brasil. 
And today


----------



## Krosya

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, what model is this and where can i buy it?
> cheers


Orient Poseidon - here is one:

Orient Diver Automatic Poseidon Pepsi 469SS039 O1SX from Brazil Men&apos;S | eBay


----------



## Krosya

buntafujiwaraaa said:


> holy ...., wad model is this!


----------



## DokDoom

My new Mako Pepsi. Had it 4 days and enjoying it greatly.


----------



## Krosya

Here is a diver that I think is often overlooked, but IMO is better than Mako for several reasons. This one is known as Tidehunter:


----------



## c0sin

Got black Esteem for my birthday... 6 weeks later 
Great watch: pictures (mine included) doesn't make it any justice. Slightly domed crystal makes it very classic and dressy looking


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Lavie

Captain on bracelet again


----------



## gricat

Just discovered that an Android Divemaster bracelet is an exact fit. It now tips the scales at 220g.


----------



## Proenski

Krosya said:


> Here is a diver that I think is often overlooked, but IMO is better than Mako for several reasons. This one is known as Tidehunter:


Why do you list this model as beter than the Mako?


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## rc2300156

hi guys
With my brazilian POSEIDON

cheers from brazil
Renato
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Proenski said:


> Why do you list this model as beter than the Mako?


Well, this is, of course, just my opinion, but here it goes: I think Tidehunter is better than Mako because it has a much better bezel - solid metal with ingraved numbers vs Mako's painted insert, which can be easily damaged/scratched - poor choice for a diver watch. Also, Tidehunter has just one crown - no stupid extra button for a day change, which is pretty weak part that often breaks, which makes for a slicker look as well as more reliable on Tidehunter. I also think that chice of hands is more suitable on Tidehunter for a diver watch - they used this type on some older M-Force, plus if you look at the "Orient Mods" thread - some people change hands on Makos to this type. Matter of taste of course, but for me - but I prefer this type, plus I like the bright orange second hand - makes it much easier to see.


----------



## WeylandYutani

Renato Cunha said:


> hi guys
> With my brazilian POSEIDON
> 
> cheers from brazil
> Renato
> 
> View attachment 4035482
> 
> View attachment 4035490
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's the deal with Brazil exclusive Orients? Are they made in Brazil with Japan movement?

Poseidon looks like a really well designed watch. From the 'Automatic' script to the no nonsense markers and the beautiful hands. Even has a helium valve and screw lugs pins. Definitely designed for diving/water sports, I'l add this to my to-do list.


----------



## Krosya

WeylandYutani said:


> What's the deal with Brazil exclusive Orients? Are they made in Brazil with Japan movement?
> 
> Poseidon looks like a really well designed watch. From the 'Automatic' script to the no nonsense markers and the beautiful hands. Even has a helium valve and screw lugs pins. Definitely designed for diving/water sports, I'l add this to my to-do list.


Orient Relógios


----------



## skippington

grey bambino


----------



## dbsylvia

Just arrived! Black Ray Raven


----------



## cunawarit

My Mako:


----------



## Venkat

Orient Today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Krosya said:


> Well, this is, of course, just my opinion, but here it goes: I think Tidehunter is better than Mako because it has a much better bezel - solid metal with ingraved numbers vs Mako's painted insert, which can be easily damaged/scratched - poor choice for a diver watch. Also, Tidehunter has just one crown - no stupid extra button for a day change, which is pretty weak part that often breaks, which makes for a slicker look as well as more reliable on Tidehunter. I also think that chice of hands is more suitable on Tidehunter for a diver watch - they used this type on some older M-Force, plus if you look at the "Orient Mods" thread - some people change hands on Makos to this type. Matter of taste of course, but for me - but I prefer this type, plus I like the bright orange second hand - makes it much easier to see.


That makes a lot of sense when you look at it like that |>

Although the Mako has diving specs I have to say that model/ style wise I don't really consider it a diver, the Ray looks more like a diver to me. But that's personal of course.


----------



## joepac

Still wearing this!










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Davidro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## J.D.B.

My neat FNAA tonneau.


----------



## joepac

J.D.B. said:


> My neat FNAA tonneau.


I got one without numbers. Love it.










Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## MrOllium

Olympia Orient DayDate


----------



## FongSayYuk




----------



## orientfreak

Orient M-Force Mini-Beast:


----------



## MariuszD

PADI Diver


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Vision009

Grey dial Gen 3 Bambino.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Vision009 said:


> Grey dial Gen 3 Bambino.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4104713&d=1432540639"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very classy! The bambino certainly does a fantastic job as a dress watch.


----------



## dbsylvia

Orient Raven Ray on the C&B analog/shift nato.


----------



## Krosya

Wine diving with the King Diver:


----------



## marathonna

Love it on a 'AC Milan' Nato...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## FongSayYuk




----------



## Krosya




----------



## the.watchdoc

An evening out with the missus.


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## Bill_KS

vintage orient


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## CaliNawlins

dbsylvia said:


>


Just got my new Ray Raven and black NATO strap this week! Will be rocking this same look today!


----------



## dbsylvia

Headed off to an evening of fun with the wife and Orient Ray Raven on a C&B analog/shift strap.


----------



## Rob Cox

New blue Bambino on a cheap exandable













And tomorrow


----------



## effers

Orient Ray on this overcast day...


----------



## CaliNawlins

My new Ray Raven before I removed the band and switched to a black NATO strap today.


----------



## pugman

Todays watch, older photo








Antonis


----------



## DSlocum




----------



## patchief

Bambino (blue hand)


----------



## Bill_KS

still on vintage, but with a pair of new shoes


----------



## sticky

It's an XL day.


----------



## dbsylvia

Changed to the Orient Raven Ray for the graduation open house visits.


----------



## Olyeller68

Just got back from vacation and this was waiting for me.









Just finished sizing the bracelet for the wrist shot.


----------



## Ita

Olyeller68 said:


> Just got back from vacation and this was waiting for me.
> 
> View attachment 4178466
> 
> 
> Just finished sizing the bracelet for the wrist shot.


Sweet...

Ita


----------



## Bangkok Hound

I took out my Mako today.


----------



## rybak

GMT


----------



## Krosya

Today - a pretty rare Orient - Silver Orient GM - only Orient series that is 28800 bpm with a handwind and hack features - not often found in a vintage models:


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Proenski

It has been a while since I worn this one


----------



## CaliNawlins

My new Ray Raven


----------



## jtfoo




----------



## FongSayYuk




----------



## dbsylvia

Raven Ray


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Ita

Star tonight...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patchief

Has to be this one all weekend. I love the "3-D / leveled" face of this model. Some may feel it has a "useless" complication or two, but I think it just adds to the styling of this piece. The photos do not do the watch justice, in person it looks even better.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## sticky

This Beast.


----------



## MadMrB

FFT00009W0 Semi Skeleton


----------



## the.watchdoc

MadMrB said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4246218&d=1433670442"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> FFT00009W0 Semi Skeleton


Wow, that's gorgeous. What is that model, if you don't mind me asking. Don't think I've ever seen it before.

Edit: just realised that question sounds a bit daft with the model number right there. I meant to ask if there was a name for it, eg mako, Ray, etc


----------



## CristobalGordo

I'm wearing the unsung green Orient Marshall.


----------



## Cobia

Will be wearing one of these blue beauties when the postman comes in a week or two, a 40th birthday gift to myself haha, cant wait.







Pic taken from the net


----------



## the.watchdoc

Cobia said:


> Will be wearing one of these blue beauties when the postman comes in a week or two, a 40th birthday gift to myself haha, cant wait.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4248234&d=1433686175"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Pic taken from the net


Beautiful! Certainly a great choice.

I've really been itching for a blue watch recently. Can't decide between the mako, ray, mako xl and even the bambino though. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LuxAurumque

It has been a slow Sunday at the homeoffice. The FGW01006W0 helps me keep track of time. It has a Quartz movement, but as it is only 7.25mm in case thickness, 38mm wide and has sapphire crystal, it is a nice addition to the collection. The band is a tan Hadley Roma which replaced the original stainless steel bracelet. I think it looks rather nice, and works well as an office watch or for the more casual settings. Have a good day!


----------



## MadMrB

It is part of the Rally collection, although you don't often see it as most sites (that i have seen) only have the yellow or orange.


----------



## patchief

Starting the week off in a Chicane kind of mood. Thinking of a leather strap for this, not sure what 'shade' of black or brown it should be though. Really want the maroon dial to pop a bit.


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie




----------



## MadMrB

Evening wear...


----------



## bikkboi

Just dropped off by the UPS man! It spent about 10 seconds on the stock bracelet....







I only stepped outside to take a picture in better lighting, but when I came back in the lume was going strong! Very pleased.


----------



## Schneeflocke

Orient blue "Ray" FEM65009D9


----------



## steinmann

bikkboi said:


> View attachment 4263570


Is it just in the photo, or is the day pusher really not anodized browned?


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## CaliNawlins

Wanted to delete this


----------



## CaliNawlins

bikkboi said:


> Just dropped off by the UPS man! It spent about 10 seconds on the stock bracelet....
> View attachment 4263562
> 
> I only stepped outside to take a picture in better lighting, but when I came back in the lume was going strong! Very pleased.


Great look! Congrats!


----------



## MariuszD

Newest addition to my collection


----------



## Operate




----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Newest addition to my collection


Nice! Did you get it from Kew?


----------



## MariuszD

Hi Krosna
yes, that's the one he was selling; )


----------



## jvingerhoets1

Noob alert! Does anyone know the nickname this goes by? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## bikkboi

steinmann said:


> Is it just in the photo, or is the day pusher really not anodized browned?


 Just the lighting of the photo, the whole watch is IP coated (black)


----------



## Operate




----------



## southwade

Orient Constellation GMT on a Hadley-Roma Milanese bracelet.










Same watch on a blue perlon strap.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Davidro

Ps
I prefer the band this was around


----------



## goTomek

blue somes


----------



## MadMrB

I should have wiped the dust off first!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## watchdaddy1

Bambino










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

The 3900 - The thinnest automatic Orient ever made


----------



## jtfoo

Today is gold.


----------



## Mil6161

Matte blue combo -defender with piero magli strap


----------



## Krosya

GUTuna said:


> The 3900 - The thinnest automatic Orient ever made
> 
> View attachment 4298146
> View attachment 4298162


You should at least do justice to such a great watch and post better photos......


----------



## madridgeback

Just arrived orient millennium


----------



## Proenski

jtfoo said:


> Today is gold.


Is that a King Master?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## dvhulten




----------



## jtfoo

Proenski said:


> Is that a King Master?


Yes it is. Got it from Rakuten.


----------



## CaliNawlins




----------



## MariuszD

madridgeback said:


> Just arrived orient millennium


Where did you found the Millenium?


----------



## Proenski

jtfoo said:


> Yes it is. Got it from Rakuten.


Yeah me too, black grey dial plate version but mine says 21 jewels... Would they really use a different movement??


----------



## CristobalGordo

I just bought a bunch of NATOs from cheapestnatostraps so I'm trying them all out. Here's my Thai bambino on one.


----------



## rfortson

Back with my Seeker today. Great watch and I love the look.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sticky




----------



## Krosya

Too lazy to take a new pic, so here is an old one of a watch I have on today:


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Shak

Hey what strap you using in this picture?


----------



## sweeperdk

New shoes on bambino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DokDoom

Mako Pepsi on blue Bonetto Cinturini - really liking this combination.


----------



## lechat

My orient today ....

Bonne journée


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## lechat

Blue dark .....

Bonne journée


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## jupiter6

lechat said:


>


Why is the day changing at 7:20?


----------



## MadMrB

A newly arrived Bambino.


----------



## SW2201

Flying or diving?


----------



## lechat

Diving

Bonne journée


----------



## Krosya




----------



## rfortson

Flex Friday with the Orient Star Seeker


----------



## skippington

My initial reaction to the Duke was that it was too large and the hands were too short, but I broke down and got one anyway.


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## MadMrB

King Master WV0011AA


----------



## Krosya

Italian leather, French cognac and Japanese "Rolex" :


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## MadMrB

Symphony ER2700BB


----------



## Krosya

Swiss and Japanese tools are working together:


----------



## Neognosis

I got this Orient Producer for Father's Day. At first I had lukewarm feelings about it. If anyone cares to hear, I can expand.

The watch has grown on me and I think it fills a niche nicely.


----------



## skippington

SoMa


----------



## MadMrB

EZ09006W0


----------



## the.watchdoc

skippington said:


> SoMa
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4415378&d=1435031450"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hey that's an interesting one. Could you post more wrist shots? I was thinking it might wear a bit small on the wrist, but going by that picture it appears to be just fine.


----------



## Seikomasochist

rfortson said:


> Flex Friday with the Orient Star Seeker


The stock depictions of this watch are terrible, but the more wrist shots I see, the more I am taken by it.


----------



## electroken

First day out of the box:


----------



## kisaca

Orient Rainbow Disk suffering on a 20mm band until a proper 22mm is delivered.


----------



## Lavie

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 4417386
> 
> EZ09006W0


Nice! 
I have an EZ09005W. ;-)


----------



## dbsylvia




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Higs

Neognosis said:


> I got this Orient Producer for Father's Day. At first I had lukewarm feelings about it. If anyone cares to hear, I can expand.
> 
> The watch has grown on me and I think it fills a niche nicely.


I'd be interested to hear your views on the Producer, both initial and how they've changed.

Here's one of mine on the wrist...









And here are both of mine...


----------



## Neognosis

> I'd be interested to hear your views on the Producer, both initial and how they've changed.


Gladly. I think some background might also shed some light on my initial impressions.

My only other watches are a seiko SARG007, and a Hamilton King Scuba. The seiko is heavier and more substantial feeling than the Producer. The Hamilton is MUCH more heavier and substantial than the Producer. So, my first impression was that the watch has a light, cheap feel to it.

My seiko makes a small amount of noise when you shake it. No doubt, the rotor spinning and the diashock mechanism doing it's thing make some noise. My Hamilton is nearly dead silent, even in a quiet room and the watch next to the year, it barely makes any noise. The Producer has a subtle, yet detectable rattle when shaken. It is more noticeable when the watch is low on reserve power, leading me to believe that it's just a result of the thin case, the square size creating something of a sound chamber, and that as the watch gains reserve power and the rotor spins less freely, it subsides. When it is at its worst, when put on the wrist after lying on my dresser for a day, it sounds like a tiny screw or ball bearing is bouncing around inside the case.

So, initially, I felt that it was a cheap watch that had a bit of a rattle.

However, the more I wore it, the more these things stopped bothering me. The lightness, while it does still contribute to a lack of substantialness of the watch, seems somewhat appropriate in a dress watch. The band seems a good mate to the case in terms of aesthetics, and the face is very appealing to the eye. I've worn it every other day since getting it five days ago, so three days on the wrist and two off, and it's tracking at a total rate of minus 1 second a day, which is outstanding, ESPECIALLY considering what I paid for it. (note that this is an average... it seems to lose a few seconds a day while on the wrist, and gain them back when lying down on my dresser.)

I do like the design of the face a lot though. There is something appealing about it that makes me feel good, which I cannot really isolate down to the exact cause. It just pleases the eye.

I guess to sum it up, when I look at the watch on my wrist, it evokes a positive emotional response, and it's averaging minus one second a day. So, despite the inexpensive feel, for the 119 USD it cost me, I think it is a fantastic buy. It's got me investigating other square face watches, and also taking a closer look at other Orients as well.

I would have less favorable feelings about the value if I paid full price. I also am a little concerned about durability. I don't have any data to back that up though, it is just based on the lightness and less than substantial feel and heft of the watch. I wear my Hamilton and my Seiko during my daily 1/2 hour motorcycle commute, but I take the Producer off and put it in my pocket until I arrive at work. My lack of confidence does say something... but overall I would buy this watch again, especially if I could get it for under 150 dollars again.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## MadMrB

Symphony ER27002B


----------



## CaliNawlins

Ray Raven goes Bond


----------



## KerriKes

My 1998 Orient M-FORCE model EX03 C1 - CA


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rdwatch

Krosya said:


> Italian leather, French cognac and Japanese "Rolex" :


Nice -

Got my "homage" from Watches 88 last year, it's been a good one for me, saphire crystal, display back, screw down crown, 42mm size.....


----------



## Ragnor Vic

Hello every one I am new to this site !!


----------



## kawajero

Higs said:


> I'd be interested to hear your views on the Producer, both initial and how they've changed.
> 
> Here's one of mine on the wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are both of mine...


I really like the white one, but I think it would look better on black strap.


----------



## AlexCristiano

My brand new Orient Podeison 469SS040 O1SX. Was going to sell, but decided to keep it for me. Just took the stickers off, sized the bracelet, tried the included rubber strap, and tried also another straps. In the end, decided on the bracelet.


----------



## richnyc




----------



## Bleedingblue

My recently purchased Orient Defender. I replaced the OE leather strap with a leather topped with nylon for more of a military look. My second Orient and won't be my last.


----------



## wibowo

Orient from the 90s


----------



## lechat

System Anti Réflexion









Bonne journée


----------



## Jb330ci




----------



## Krosya




----------



## FatalException

First post on this forum. My new Orient Speedtech STI SDA05002B0 








It's not for everyone but I saw it when I was looking at watches Thailand and fell in love with it.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Beautiful watch as far as I'm concerned 

My only concern would be what looks like an integrated rubber bracelet. Could be a pain to replace further down the road.


----------



## FatalException

Yeah I noticed that only after I got it. Hey ho, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## the.watchdoc

I'm in pretty much the same boat with my M-Force, I too only noticed after I got it. I'm sure we'll figure something out when the time comes


----------



## Krosya

I dont know what it is - but those vintage Orient 3-Stars always seem to work for me:


----------



## GenericWatcher

My first wrist shot - be kind


----------



## Rob Cox

Pepsi Mako














Strap cost £14.95 off ebay
Genuine Leather Rally Perforated Racing Watch Strap 3 Holes Red Ivory ZRC 581 | eBay


----------



## goTomek




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MadMrB

FD0F001W (my new arrival)


----------



## DokDoom

Just been for a swim with my Mako Pepsi. 

Always liked this watch but enjoying it even more since I swapped out the bracelet for the blue Bonetto Cinturini dive strap.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Trying to generate a "if you can't beat him join him" attitude with this Orient I bought my wife. She loves it and I must say this is super value for the money!!


----------



## Rob Cox

Blue Ray in the Fuschias!


----------



## fargelios

Orient College today


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## beelim69




----------



## l3xm4rk

goTomek said:


>


What name/model number is this Orient??


----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday









Today


----------



## Krosya

Royal Star:


----------



## CaliNawlins




----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer




----------



## kenji1903




----------



## Be Jewelled

Call me old fashioned, I went back five pages and didn't see any of the Orient signature watches of the 70's and 80's. 

Bring back the heavy automatics with the facetted mineral crystals and the colourful dials, I say.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing this rare white dial Orient Disk fer0200fd0 today.


----------



## fallenkshatriya

kenji1903 said:


>


Lovely watch and strap, could you tell me the model number please? I'm new to this game. 😊


----------



## kenji1903

fallenkshatriya said:


> Lovely watch and strap, could you tell me the model number please? I'm new to this game. 


thanks! here you go 
FFD0J003A0 FFD0J003A FD0J003A | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## MadMrB

Voyager FDH01002B0


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Krosya

Be Jewelled said:


> Call me old fashioned, I went back five pages and didn't see any of the Orient signature watches of the 70's and 80's.
> 
> Bring back the heavy automatics with the facetted mineral crystals and the colourful dials, I say.


Dont worry - some of us too like those cool watches from the 80's. Ask and you shell receive  :


----------



## Bill_KS

vintage day......


----------



## Be Jewelled

A blast from the past thanks Bill_KS and Krosya
Cheers
Be Jewelled


----------



## MadMrB

SEZ09006W0 (becomining a real favourite)


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker





































Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia

Ray Raven


----------



## elliotgb

The Oyster Dignitary in Gold


----------



## metalaphid

Just received my first Orient. Panda World Time CEY04002B. Feeling ecstatic!!!


----------



## MadMrB

metalaphid said:


> Just received my first Orient. Panda World Time CEY04002B. Feeling ecstatic!!!
> 
> View attachment 4535458


Very nice watch, enjoy


----------



## biokeys87

Happy 4th of July! Wearing my Orient Pepsi Mako with an Omega sailing bracelet and a white bracelet I got for graduating recently! Cheers and a happy Independence Day to all of you!


----------



## Nort2068

Sorry for the delay.The original one.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## alexcswong

metalaphid said:


> Just received my first Orient. Panda World Time CEY04002B. Feeling ecstatic!!!
> 
> View attachment 4535458


Cool piece! May I ask where to get this & how much? Thanks in advance..


----------



## metalaphid

alexcswong said:


> Cool piece! May I ask where to get this & how much? Thanks in advance..


I got lucky and came across a sale posted by a fellow WUS member. I think the model is obsolete and pretty much have to get it off other collectors, who are consolidating or letting go due to little wrist time for it. My seller listed at about usd500, and we had a healthy negotiation to seal the deal.

All the best in finding this gem! Try eBay, it does sometimes pop up.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Put back on the leather strap hehe


----------



## MadMrB

Tourist CFA02003W


----------



## GenericWatcher

My same Orient Mako on a Hirsch-Robby strap instead of my usual NATO


----------



## effers

Gold Bambino that I picked up in Japan back in May.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Bambino ER24005W


----------



## alexcswong

metalaphid said:


> I got lucky and came across a sale posted by a fellow WUS member. I think the model is obsolete and pretty much have to get it off other collectors, who are consolidating or letting go due to little wrist time for it. My seller listed at about usd500, and we had a healthy negotiation to seal the deal.
> 
> All the best in finding this gem! Try eBay, it does sometimes pop up.


THANKS! It's indeed good deal. Yes I need to keep on hunting.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## alexcswong

MariuszD said:


>


speechless.... simple & elegant!! everytime i saw this model, my heart beating fast..
do you want to let go? pls PM anytime.... haha!


----------



## guspech750

Planet Orient and Hadley Roma silicone strap I modified.

























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## rybak

A cheap soulless piece of metal today...


----------



## alexcswong

Today with my OS Retrograde 😊. Everybody have a nice Wednesday!!


----------



## Neuromancer

Managed to infect my girl with the Orient-Fever


----------



## the.watchdoc

Excellent job! Does this mean you can now get whatever watch whenever you want? 



Neuromancer said:


> Managed to infect my girl with the Orient-Fever
> View attachment 4579298


----------



## Neuromancer

PhantomThief said:


> Excellent job! Does this mean you can now get whatever watch whenever you want?


To be honest, she doesn't give a damn how many watches I buy haha....besides, I'm quite new to the whole watch thing so I only own three watches so far so no trouble here ; )


----------



## Krosya

Mexican:


----------



## MadMrB

Wow that Mexican is nice, and I bet it looks so much better in the flesh.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AlexCristiano

Orange Orient Poseidon, with a leather zulu.


----------



## momo15

My 2er on a new Horween model2 style strap from Long Island Watch. I'd been wanting the W&W model 2, but I had an amazon gift card to blow. Really nice looking strap, but maybe not quite as rugged as the W&W. The leather feels amazing, and this watch always looks great on any band.


----------



## Krosya

MadMrB said:


> Wow that Mexican is nice, and I bet it looks so much better in the flesh.


You are right - it's hard to convey true beauty of the MOP (Mother of Pearl) dial in photographs. This is another proof how much more interesting/cooler watches Orient USED to make. Wish they would bring some of that back in some current models.....


----------



## kore

TGIS 









Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## AlexCristiano

DMCBanshee said:


>


Hi DMCBanshee! Impressive how beautiful this is! Congratulations!


----------



## DMCBanshee

AlexCristiano said:


> Hi DMCBanshee! Impressive how beautiful this is! Congratulations!


Hey thanks man! I love the dial colors!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Kamil87




----------



## MadMrB

FFM03001


----------



## rfortson

My only one right now, the Orient Star Seeker


----------



## Keithcozz

Mako as I wait patiently for







the new model to be delivered.


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

My Asian beauty with modified strap.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## Skitzo

New purchases. Picked up the Ray yesterday off some school kid, and my straps4acure NATO was waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## MariuszD

Just got it from post


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Just got it from post


Congrats - I know you wanted one for a long time!


----------



## fatalelement

Orient Curator


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## MariuszD

Hi George,
yes, was looking for one quite long. BTW, did you ever seen yellow version? There was one on auction some time ago/


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Hi George,
> yes, was looking for one quite long. BTW, did you ever seen yellow version? There was one on auction some time ago/


I'm not sure what version you are referring to - as far as I know there were 3 : Black, white and a two-tone(this one has a yellowish dial) and I have these two:


----------



## MariuszD

The one I've seen was as yellow as Mako. Will try to find some pics


----------



## fatalelement

Curator again! My speedy pro needed to take a break


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> The one I've seen was as yellow as Mako. Will try to find some pics


I'd like to see those pics - I have never heard of this watch being made in a 4th version. Ones I have seen - both of mine and one with a white dial - otherwise same as a black dial one. So, I wonder what watch you have seen.


----------



## MadMrB

FM03003T


----------



## AlexCristiano

Again with my orange orient for the weekend


----------



## Krosya

I'm having trouble choosing one  :


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Krosya said:


> I'm having trouble choosing one  :


Damn!!!


----------



## namisdavid

New Orient Mako USA with NATO strap.


----------



## Rob Cox

Very nice! What's the bracelet like in your opinion?


----------



## hiro1963

[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/hiro1030/media/b_2%20002-800-2_zpsggpjoq5b.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my favorite of the Orient Star line today!


----------



## adamv13

View attachment 4714026


Waiting on a Navy Perlon for this but so far really liking this OR Vintage piece.


----------



## nordwulf

My new Mako XL.


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Keithcozz

Loving this thing...


----------



## MadMrB

CET08002D


----------



## Dan83bz

WZ0171ER - 12 years old but very much alive and kicking (at very exact rates!)


----------



## Krosya




----------



## rybak

A great watch for current weather...

Wear G-shocks usually, but it was too hot for a rubber today...


----------



## NedSchneebly

Put my blue ray on the leather from a Hamilton khaki field.


----------



## sticky




----------



## One Half Wuff

Took ok off my Symphony just long enough to take the photo.


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT DUKE on a Black Leather Strap with Blue Stitching


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## 2bo.tcb

Got it today! Am not usually a fan of leather bands, but after wearing it today, it started to grow on me. Still may put a metal bracelet on it. Was so impatient from having to wait almost 3 weeks for it that I ambushed the mail man at the post office right as he was putting it on the truck! Love it!


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0041FR



Michael


----------



## Leonid Firsov

View attachment 4817241
10 days in germany


----------



## Proenski

This Sparta remains one of my favourites


----------



## Dino7

New to me today , Orient Saturation diver ......


----------



## xInZax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue c lee

Leonid Firsov said:


> View attachment 4817241
> 10 days in germany


My King Master looks rather similar (WZ0041FA)! Not sure if mine is Japan domestic-only model, but I did buy it in Tokyo.


----------



## orientfreak

Orient Soccer:


----------



## Dan83bz

orientfreak said:


> Orient Soccer:
> 
> View attachment 4842121


Very nice complication!

How old do you think it is?


----------



## Krosya

Frogrient:


----------



## Nort2068

Orient Blue Ray:


----------



## Dan83bz




----------



## Krosya

Orient that never was:


----------



## sanfong

Rainy day today. Can't wear a dress watch, grab blue ray instead.










Sent from my SH-01G using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliNawlins

Watched some 007 yesterday, so it's a Bond Monday.


----------



## metalaphid

Another day with one of my favourite pieces. Panda!


----------



## electroken




----------



## Dan83bz

metalaphid said:


> Another day with one of my favourite pieces. Panda!
> View attachment 4879826


#Looks awesome. Have been looking for this one for ages before moving on and "bumping" into Orient Stars more seriously. There was a time when these were easily available I remember and for a great price. Probably one of the best value Orient models ever!

Enjoy!



Krosya said:


> Orient that never was:


Orient "Tuna" ? Franken?


----------



## MadMrB

FFD0F001W on a new Strapcode Super Jubilee band, that I think complements the watch beautifully (rather than overwhelm like the original)


----------



## charger02

Newest addition and my only dress watch. Love the dome but not to keen on the strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

I have never seen anything like this before and had to have it for the fun of it! FEM5V002F9. It has the worst bracelet I have seen for years. Green leather on the way.


----------



## T-Spoon

Blue Ray on a leather nato (picture not taken today (obviously)):


----------



## pawlik

New piece in my (rather small) collection - Orient Pepsi Mako. On matching NATO strap.







Looking for a leather strap - any advice on type/colour?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sticky

White OSD


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Veda

This watch and the SARB065 have gotten more compliments than any other watches in my current collection. Just need to upgrade the strap to a shell cordovan to make it perfect as pictured.


----------



## Veda

2bo.tcb said:


> Got it today! Am not usually a fan of leather bands, but after wearing it today, it started to grow on me. Still may put a metal bracelet on it. Was so impatient from having to wait almost 3 weeks for it that I ambushed the mail man at the post office right as he was putting it on the truck! Love it!


Change the strap with a shell cordovan #8 or a Hirsch Liberty dark brown. It'll look the same as the IWC Le Petit Prince watches.


----------



## Dan83bz

> Paul Picot Type C Yachtman 3, Ball EMII Arabic DLC + Magneto Valor LE + EMII Pilot GMT + Hydrocarbon Arctic LE, Matoa Rote, Techne Harrier, Mr. Jones Sun and Moon + Last Laugh Tattoo, Slow Jo 24 Hour, EONE Bradley Black, Magrette Dual Time Green, Citizen NB0075-11F, Mark Carson Ka La Koa Wood LE, Orient Star GMTWZ0071DJ + WZ0031DE + SOMES green, GO Senator Perpetual Cal Ceramic LE, Orient ER02005B + FER2A004D0 + FEM65001BW, Seiko SRP389J1 LE + SRP509J1 LE + SARB065 LE + Starwars Stormtrooper LE + SK009J, Spring Drive SBGE001 + SBGE015 + SBGE029 LE + SBGE127 LE + Snowflake + SBDB009, Graham Silvestone GMT, JLC Amvox 7 + Reverso Squadra Hometime RG LE + Compressor Auto, Zenith Winsor Annual Cal blue, Frederique Constant Timetrekker + Worldtimer RG LE, Piaget Upstream Auto, Rolex 116523BK + 116234, Christopher Ward C9 5 Day Green LE + C11 Extreme LE, JeanRichard Terrascope Brazil + RG Grey, Seagull W-SGA1


















































pawlik said:


> New piece in my (rather small) collection - Orient Pepsi Mako. On matching NATO strap.
> View attachment 4935426





pawlik said:


> Looking for a leather strap - any advice on type/colour?



How about a nice brown strap?

A dark blue strap, with light contrast stitching wouldn't hurt either ;-)

Pics from the intrawebs


----------



## Rob Cox

Not tonight, but in the morning this is my watch for the day.


----------



## nickyv

Just bought my first mesh strap, it seems to look good on almost anything. Super comfortable too.









Not sure what this is called, but I just couldn't resist the day display, it adds real character to the watch.


----------



## pawlik

Thanks for the ideas, I really like how brown strap looks with this Mako.


----------



## Tom Kelly

I love the Bambino V2. A classy and comfortable watch.


----------



## SemperTempusFugit

nickyv said:


> Just bought my first mesh strap, it seems to look good on almost anything. Super comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4959393
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is called, but I just couldn't resist the day display, it adds real character to the watch.


Hmm...AM/PM indicator? Does it "jump" swiftly or does it gradually move?


----------



## sticky




----------



## rocky99

Finally get to post on this thread! First Orient came in today. Even more amazing in person. Why didn't I get this sooner??


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Have a good one!


----------



## Krosya

Titanium Tank:


----------



## R-H

Blue Ray


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## cairoanan

Mako XL Orange Bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyv

SemperTempusFugit said:


> Hmm...AM/PM indicator? Does it "jump" swiftly or does it gradually move?


Jumps quickly while I am not looking. Lovely, unnecessary detail.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rybak

Orange Ray today...


----------



## AlexCristiano

Orange Sunday. was taking some pictures of this strap (another watch) and decided to try the blue leather with orange dial.


----------



## Rob Cox

3 Star facet crystal


----------



## Jcp311




----------



## pugman

Greetings from Greece


----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Newly arrived this morning... and after a quick strap change:







DJ05002B


----------



## KeyzerSausage

Got my Orient Defender on friday. It survived a very busy weekend on the wrist, and I just have to say I'm extremely impressed with the quality of this watch. Alternate strap seems to be stuck in the mail somewhere. Took this pic the Defender on my way to work today:


----------



## sticky

Got me a maroon MF


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Bill_KS

Sent from my ASUS_T00N using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Blue XL today.


----------



## manson_tv

I love oldschool style !!


----------



## amarlovewatches

Here you go. My orient EV0J-C0-B


----------



## amarlovewatches

My orient


----------



## rybak

Sorry guys, Mako today...


----------



## sticky

Blue Bambino.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MariuszD

duplicate


----------



## pugman

Greetings from Greece


----------



## SimCat




----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ





Michael


----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Stunning photo and that strap looks amazing on it.

Here my blue one on a last wrist-shot before putting it back in the box and up for sale


----------



## Samwatch

Why?

Michael


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Wore the bambino on Friday and Today


----------



## sticky

One of the XLs got a trip out today.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## orientfreak

Dan83bz said:


> Very nice complication!
> 
> How old do you think it is?


Sorry for the late answer.
The watch is from the 70ies of the last century.


----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> Why?
> 
> Michael


Were you asking me?

If yes, unfortunately its due to some personal circumstances where I simply need some cash aside and as much as I like these watches, other things are more important.

I do hope to be able to buy it back again soon though, and right now I am facing the dilemma about selling the World Heritage as well, which is even harder to do. I chose these to start with simply because they were some of my more expensive pieces, already sold a couple of others but this could not have happened at a worst time as well as I suspect some very tough buyers. You would not believe some offers I got , the other day I was offered 250 EUR for this GMT by a fellow here on WUS and he was mighty insisting about it also.....some people :-/

Anyway, sorry to detour the thread a bit.


----------



## nitchai

A little bit of color in such a gray day!


----------



## Mech4niq

Defender that has been on my wrist for the past 2 weeks and will remain there for now.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's been a week of BAMBINOS for me...







































​


----------



## Dan83bz

This puppy:


----------



## cairoanan

Big fish









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat

For fishing

Bonne journée


----------



## alx007

lechat said:


> For fishing
> 
> Bonne journée


Nice Orient, I guess...


----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Dont really need to bother with Bambinos when I have one of these:


----------



## pawlik

It was a bit rainy today...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cairoanan

Ending the day with the Blue Ray









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsmith64

Blue Mako USA:


----------



## Ita

alx007 said:


> Nice Orient, I guess...


Incognito )

Ita


----------



## mdsmith64

White USA Mako for me today:


----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## STEVIE

Blue Ray for September:


----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

EJ02003W


----------



## Gargamel35

Blue Ray. Just came in mail and strap too. Looks small (i'm used to big watches) but gorgeus!


----------



## jovani




----------



## exc-hulk

...still


----------



## Relo60

Just arrived. Orange Mako. Thanks Marc


----------



## pawlik

Finały made a strap for my Pepsi Mako.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jovani




----------



## 6R15

amarlovewatches said:


> Here you go. My orient EV0J-C0-B


So blatant...


----------



## jovani




----------



## MadMrB

FD0F002B


----------



## Keithcozz

This thing is every bit as good as promised and then some...


----------



## MadMrB

EJ02002B


----------



## cmiguel

This watch has ruined my rotation.


----------



## dimkasta

Love the ray. Waiting a dark blue croco strap for mine


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## johnny action




----------



## Charilaos

With mesh or rubber looks stunning!!!


----------



## RedHerringHack




----------



## Krosya

I prefer my Orient over my friend's Omega:


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

NO better way to start a day than a good cup of coffee. Even more so if it's made in a vintage Italian maker such as Vesuviana - it's been around longer than me, great quality and design and makes better coffee than many of the modern fancy machines. Plus far more reliable to boot. Just like Orient watches:


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## sticky

Speedtech.


----------



## Ita

Mako's turn for a week or so...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

GMT again today...







DJ05002B


----------



## Proenski

It has been a while:


----------



## Bleedingblue

My Ray Raven on Nato with domed mineral crystal mod. The crystal mod also turned into my first significant watch repair because I damaged the day advance wheel (nylon of all things) with the date pusher while re-assembling. I like this strap better than the bracelet and the domed crystal is an absolute winner.


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Rob Cox

That looks great, but I can't work out how the calender complication works!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Rob Cox said:


> That looks great, but I can't work out how the calender complication works!


Hey Rob, it's really easy - the upper pusher rotates the year so that it lines up with the current month and at the same time the days are rotating to line up with the correct dates. So in this case the year "15" is lined up with "Sep, Dec" giving the correct calendar.

Gary


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## Gary Drainville

skylinegtr_34 said:


> View attachment 5340346


Nice choice on the strap. I see another Orient in my future.


----------



## cairoanan

In the current rotation.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## metalaphid

I always wonder how much luck it took me to be able to own this beauty after it being obsolete from production.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I just got it from the mailbox 30 minutes ago!! I spent days looking for one of these since they're out of stock. Thank you snpr9696 for the $125 sale!


----------



## MadMrB

EL05002B


----------



## Phoenix0A




----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Redfishajmx

Mako USA


----------



## Leonid Firsov

after






restore


----------



## volgofmr

40th anniversary today !


----------



## mguffin

M-Force with Engineer II bracelet.


----------



## Rob Cox

I wish there was a Mako/Ray with this coloured dial!







It's a pity the SS bracelet on these are so poor (folded links, hollow end links). I would pay £25 more for one with a decent bracelet.
I tried to fit an after market one but the case isn't flattened, so it won't fit. I'll try a sharkmesh next.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Brickbats and Adiabats

The first flieger style watch that ever appealed to me, and still a favorite


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

New ticker on the wrist


----------



## Proenski




----------



## arislan

What my pug is wearing today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguel

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

For this Monday, it's this blue ray









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

This is how we roll today:

[no gun photos please]


----------



## MadMrB

DJ00002W


----------



## Micky

Today on the wrist: 






Orient SDV01001B


----------



## Proenski

I need to get more stars ;-)


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## HenshinMan

DJ05002B


----------



## Legge

Just got orange Ray from CW. Probably going to upgrade it with a NATO.


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0011DG



Michael


----------



## Keithcozz

Two of my favourite sequels...


----------



## InspiredByBeer

My first GMT watch. The Orient FFA06003Y. I cannot describe how beautiful this watch is. It might replace my Laco flieger as my regular wrist companion.


----------



## Proenski

Neo focus


----------



## sticky

Lesson 1. When photographing your blue Ray keep an eye out for ants.


----------



## Krosya

While I usually prefer automatic and mechanical watches, when I see an unusual quartz model - I just have to get it:


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## jamie007

*Just received this one...*


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Is that a blacked out Bambino? I checked Google Images and I only found black dial and white roman numeral versions. Maybe it's your lighting that's tricking me...


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Been wearing this one for 8 consecutive days. Better change to something else, different (style):









It's an excellent time-keeper, has gained about 15 seconds over that period.


----------



## Proenski

On a new strap:


----------



## 15kywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daysleeprx




----------



## Legge

Orange Ray upgraded with Zuludiver's NATO. First I was considering an orange one but finally went for the Bond version. Looks decent IMO.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Krosya




----------



## AntFarm

This one for today and it was on yesterday too...


----------



## cmiguel

Orient Ray on this cold Friday morning










Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## navykip

A rare, but good day when my Defender makes it on the wrist.


----------



## jamie007

*Hope Everyone is having a great day!

*


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## blowfish89

New arrival - grey Curator.


----------



## 15kywalker




----------



## 15kywalker

Gary Drainville said:


> View attachment 5388146


That's a beautiful dial, Gary. I've never seen that before. Which model is that one? Thanks


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

15kywalker said:


> That's a beautiful dial, Gary. I've never seen that before. Which model is that one? Thanks


It looks like some sort of mobile casino for the obsessed gambler.


----------



## cmiguel




----------



## Gary Drainville

15kywalker said:


> That's a beautiful dial, Gary. I've never seen that before. Which model is that one? Thanks


The model number is FEU07005WX for the white face - can't find the green. I got it at CreationWatches. My wife can't stand this watch! Lol


----------



## 15kywalker

Gary Drainville said:


> The model number is FEU07005WX for the white face - can't find the green. I got it at CreationWatches. My wife can't stand this watch! Lol


Lol what does she hate about it


----------



## ghia94




----------



## Gary Drainville

15kywalker said:


> Lol what does she hate about it


She says its way too busy. The only thing I didn't care for it was the bracelet so I put a NATO on it. I like the watch, but I don't mind when there's a lot going on on the watch face.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Just got a 'World timer' (below, centre) recently, date change button doesn't work but it seems to run ok and it was cheap
I must get round to sorting out the blue King diver's crown/stem....doh!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ghia94




----------



## 15kywalker




----------



## bigwillie




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

After a tough work week, I'm starting off the rainy weekend with a smile and the watch fit for Superman.


----------



## AntFarm




----------



## Rob Cox

This today







And this tomorrow, because someone at work is just getting interested in mechanical watches and wants to see it. He also wants to see my Seiko SARB017 too. I hope to get him going and bring a new follower into the WUS fold!


----------



## navykip

Proenski said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5409114&d=1442680466"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Sorry for the delayed question, but what model is this watch?


----------



## navykip

Retro World Timer with German NATO for Oktoberfest


----------



## Proenski

navykip said:


> Sorry for the delayed question, but what model is this watch?


FP01002S

I think it is no longer in production but it was made in several versions (gold and double version and ss with black and blue dialplate). The leather strap I have it on is an aftermarket one.


----------



## notsnot

I've got a green and a gold Marshall, and never gave much thought to the red one. You may have changed my mind...it's rather sporty when served up in a sporty setting!


----------



## Ita

Star Classic...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows

My first orient.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenkshatriya

Just lovely. What model is that one?


----------



## norsairius

Orient Explorer (FDH00001B0) w/brown faux-alligator strap swapped on.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Orange bezel mako XL on rust colored leather NATO 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Today it's the black XL on a Chris Ward strap 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Diogo Franco

*469ss040 p1sx*
Known in Brazil as "Poseidon".


----------



## cairoanan

Blue Ray Thursday 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## AntFarm




----------



## Rob Cox

AntFarm said:


>


What is that? I have never seen any watch that looks anything like it!


----------



## AntFarm

Rob Cox said:


> What is that? I have never seen any watch that looks anything like it!


That watch is from the orbit collection. It is discontinued. Here is a link to OUSA... I had a blue and green one that I sold a few years back. I just picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Take a look.
CERAK002W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Calypto

cunawarit said:


> My Mako:
> View attachment 4043730


Wow! What strap is that? It looks great!


----------



## Samwatch

This one...



Michael


----------



## MadMrB

Classic today:







EL05002B


----------



## skilton

Orient Explorer Dual-Time today


----------



## skilton




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Samwatch

Krosya said:


>


Man, what a great album! |>
I heard that again and again!
Those were the days... :roll:

Michael


----------



## Krosya




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## New_World

freqmgr88 said:


>


looks good on the SE bracelet.


----------



## freqmgr88

Thanks mate ... super heavy, but I love it. HAGW.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Blue Marshall with black leather strap from Orient Flight.


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rfortson

AntFarm said:


>


Cool watch! I had one and my wife liked it so much, I bought her one. I've since sold mine though.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker

















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## bent_toe

My first and brand new Orient ray blue


----------



## cmiguel




----------



## emonje




----------



## MadMrB

Still loving the Classics at the moment...














EL05004W


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Keithcozz

*ORIENT *_MakoUSA...
_


----------



## GNNS




----------



## arislan

Bambino on olive cordura strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I had this new arrival on today. It has a nice size to it and the lume is very good.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MadMrB

Krosya said:


>


Orient watch, Guinness & Jethro... what's not to like


----------



## jpfwatch

Orient standard date on a heuerville strap


----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony on a rainy day!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## norsairius

Orient Journeyman CFA05001B









Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## DougG




----------



## Tom Kelly

jpfwatch said:


> Orient standard date on a heuerville strap
> View attachment 5783546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5783554


Really, really like this watch!


----------



## ModestGP

Today I can post here.


----------



## germy

Orient Ray


----------



## Krosya




----------



## clownefish

I wear the GMT particularly when the wife travels so I know what's a good time for us to FaceTime. And that's my breakfast in the background.


----------



## DougG

Wearing the Flight this afternoon.


----------



## MadMrB

Vintage today:







FD0F002B


----------



## Dan83bz

Retrograde


----------



## Dioptric

Black Bambino on mesh:







First mesh I've ever worn. Very comfortable!

-Dioptric


----------



## GNNS

Symphony in the night!


----------



## hertz3333

Mako with the kids at the park...










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## guspech750

Krosya said:


>


Freaking sweeeeeeeeet!!!!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA today



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## cmiguel




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## GNNS

Happy new month


----------



## Krosya

Titanium and Scorpions:


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MadMrB

EL05004W


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cmiguel

My Orient Ray now on a NATO


----------



## DougG

Wore my new Bambino today - love it.


----------



## GNNS

black&gold bambino is really nice 

A beautifull classic looking watch


----------



## guspech750

Planet Orient with modded strap.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Samwatch

WV0061FX







Have a nice sunday!

Michael


----------



## hertz3333

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Samwatch said:


> WV0061FX


I've been staring at your watch figuring out how the calendar works. Now I want it. Maybe the blue color hypnotized me.


----------



## deleonj

this might be my next purchase!


jenyang said:


> View attachment 5938218


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

FD0F001W


----------



## AlexCristiano

With my orient poseidon while waiting for physiotherapy...










Sent from my C6943 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

The WZ0081DJ with a new 21mm anthracite-grey saddle strap:



Michael


----------



## BevoWatch




----------



## Krosya




----------



## allanraymondr

Couple watch  my fiancee loves big watches. Lol! This is also my first automatic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

My blue Mako - pic from few days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony white-arabic


----------



## MadMrB

New blue Classic:







WZ0371EL


----------



## GNNS

GNNS said:


> Orient Symphony on a rainy day!
> 
> View attachment 5790450


Hi,I would like to ask something,I uploaded this photo a few days back (it's a photo I took myself wearing my watch) . And now if I google the model (er27008w) and go to images,I see it on pinterest. I don't have an acount there and I don't want one.So I clicked but without an acount I couldn't see much in there. Did somebody else upload my photo there? I only uploaded this here.

Edit : I just confused pinterest with other sites like 500px etc where people upload their photos. I didn't know what pinterest is,but I searched a bit and now I understand. It's nice that someone liked my photo and pinned it there


----------



## cairoanan

Orange bezel XL on saddle leather Zulu 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Good morning everyone.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmac1

Black Mako on Bond NATO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Blue Classics:


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## Krosya

Black on black:


----------



## twincity

Blue Ray on a SKX jubilee


----------



## galliano

upload photo


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako "MURICA" (USA)



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Mako on a Nato








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Makos and Ray's on sale on amazon today for $82!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony white dial classic


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

This just in from LIW

****Edit**** After the accuracy test it was 25 seconds fast in 40+ hours and the power reserve went a crazy 48 hours.

The Blue Flight. I just set it on the wrist for the shot. After a good wind up, I'm letting the watch show me the reserve and accuracy for the next 40+ hours.


----------



## mgowin

jdanefrantz said:


> Mako on a Nato


I just ordered a black Mako (with a rubber strap on sale from Amazon) with a Bond NATO. Nice combo.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

DH01002B


----------



## Rocat

This one after a strap change. The leather strap that comes with it, IMO, makes the watch look worse. It's a on a green Nato until a green HR Cordura arrives this weekend. And a lume shot for fun.


----------



## hairyjesus

A frequent visitor. I thought I'd register. I bought a Ray recently and here it is.









I changed the strap as it had dolphins on it for some reason.


----------



## CaliNawlins

Ray Raven kinda day


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS

Here is a review I posted in the "orient watch reviews" sub forum,maybe some of you will find it interesting. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f306/orient-symphony-fer27008w0-er27008w-review-2606786.html


----------



## marty491

Excellent deal on Amazon for my new black Ray. My first Orient and diver. Saw this same Ray and black and grey nato pairing somewhere on WUS and loved it so much I had to copy it. Really loving the look and the lume! Charge it for a couple minutes before bed and lasts all night!

Marty Smith


----------



## marty491

cmiguel said:


> My Orient Ray now on a NATO


Thanks, cmiguel, your post is what sold me on the Ray and the black/grey nato. got mine over the weekend! great look, hope you don't mind me copying it!


----------



## MadMrB

DE00002W


----------



## JD83




----------



## chrisduncan72

My new blue Mako.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## BevoWatch

_A dependable and comfortable edc.








b-)_​


----------



## MadMrB

FM03001B


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray in colonial NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly

My Ray on a beautiful Hirsch strap.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I'm wearing my Orient King Master (2015 release) for Thanksgiving. I really like this watch, but I badly wanna learn how to mod so I can replace the cheap mineral crystal with a sapphire. It already has scratches and I've only worn this watch a total of 4-6 days. Still, it's looking real good with a NATO.


----------



## MadMrB

DE00003B


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Just came in the mail today! This watch is gorgeous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcoopie

Mako USA


----------



## mozatihom




----------



## MadMrB

FM03003T


----------



## Charilaos

My beater with a different NATO!


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0061EJ today:



Michael


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MadMrB

WZ0371EL


----------



## Apatride

Received it today, I was not sure of this choice while it was on its bracelet but a dark brown strap works perfectly here.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MadMrB

MariuszD said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## MadMrB

EJ02002B


----------



## mealsowan2

MariuszD said:


>


Fabulous looking Orient. Can I know what model is this and is the crystal sapphire or mineral.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

grotty said:


> My Mako. Been wearing this all this week.


I have this watch for almost a year now. Love everything about the watch but the only setback us the crystal. It scratches easily and I've replaced it twice already. I owned a Seiko Orange monster before and Seiko hardlex crystal is IMO way tougher than Orient mineral harden crystal. I kinda disappointed coz I flipped the Seiko for this Mako. Now I'm thinking of flipping it and revert to Seiko for a diver instead. I know I can replace the crystal with a sapphire but it's almost half the price of a new Mako. Unfortunately, the new Mako with sapphire crystal is not available here where I lived. Singapore. Sigh....

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

Krosya said:


> Didnt have a chance to take a pic - but all week I wore this one:
> 
> View attachment 776606










How is yours compared to this model (see attached pic)? I can't place the model no. for this one though. Anyone?

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

A blurry photo of my Blue Ray with a new Cincy strap.


----------



## MadMrB

DV02003W

Thanks to 'capt-dim' as it was your great picture that gave me the final push to get this fantastic watch.


----------



## norsairius

My blue Orient Ray








It's been a real trooper! Very small chip on the crystal at about 1 o'clock. I'm looking to get a sapphire crystal replacement soon. Might see if the watch specialist has domed sapphire available.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

New blue ColaReb on my Marshall.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## NM156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus

Orient Bambino - Grey dial


----------



## MariuszD

mealsowan2 said:


> Fabulous looking Orient. Can I know what model is this and is the crystal sapphire or mineral.
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


Hi
This one is WZ0051ER. It has mineral glass.

And today


----------



## cairoanan

My new blue mako









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Loving my sun and moon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntFarm

New to me older one...


----------



## willjammer




----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky




----------



## stylus

Orient Ray - Blue Dial


----------



## Proenski

Black Sparta


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray on mesh.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Skeptical

New arrival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

The Monarch is nice.When I first saw it,I thought it could be my next watch,but I'm not a big fan of the sunray effect on the dial.

It's not so obvious in your photo,but when I watched this unboxing video,it is clear that the dial has this effect.I hope they'll release another version with a matte white dial and blue hands like this.


----------



## Alden

1st gen Bambino









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

EL05004W


----------



## MadMrB

Today its the black & rose gold Retrograde - Orient really do make some gorgeous watches...







DE00003B


----------



## GNNS

Very nice watch  Classic styling,and I like the day,date and power reserve functions


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

Titanuim M Force


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## frostjoe

Wearing my new Orient Star Seeker. First Orient and first GMT. I'm a little surprised that the hour quickset sets the GMT hand -- I expected it to set the regular hour hand.

I'm digging the power reserve. It's fun to give it a wind on the days I'm not wearing it and know that it'll last through the day. It's keeping excellent time too: it's only gained about 7 seconds in 5 days of mixed wrist time/shelf time.

















I'm likely going to swap out the bracelet for a brown leather band. Anyone have any experience with fitting a 22mm band on this watch?


----------



## GNNS

Combining two hobbies : Watches & Photography


----------



## MadMrB

DJ00002W


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sticky

It's orange Ray day.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## arislan

My green marshall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

They may be at the lower end of Orients price range, but I love the Marshall, you have inspired me to wear this today!


----------



## watchout

airplane

SabaDabadoo


----------



## ebtromba

My Black Friday acquisition, a white gmt.

Not sure how Orient star gets any hate for their bracelets, as this is crazy comfortable.


----------



## fatalelement

frostjoe said:


> Wearing my new Orient Star Seeker. First Orient and first GMT. I'm a little surprised that the hour quickset sets the GMT hand -- I expected it to set the regular hour hand.
> 
> I'm digging the power reserve. It's fun to give it a wind on the days I'm not wearing it and know that it'll last through the day. It's keeping excellent time too: it's only gained about 7 seconds in 5 days of mixed wrist time/shelf time.
> 
> View attachment 6266018
> 
> 
> View attachment 6266034
> 
> 
> I'm likely going to swap out the bracelet for a brown leather band. Anyone have any experience with fitting a 22mm band on this watch?


I have one, and despite the 21mm lug width, 22s tend to fit fine. Some will be wider than others to get a "snug fit", and those tend to be slightly squished on the seeker, but the wide majority are fine. I usually wear mine on a black leather with red stitching - 22mm, fits great.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## WillyB

Really liking my new orange Ray...I've already ordered a blue one..😛

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6307338


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Thank you


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavie

My most beautiful Orient


----------



## sal4

Wore this one earlier today (old pic). Never tire of my Makos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer Espada

My grey Bambino playing with sunlight.


----------



## MadMrB

FD0F002B


----------



## Krosya

Last few days - Orient GM. (this is from last night - doing some grilling out, while weather is still cooperating):


----------



## Rob Cox

> Wore this one earlier today (old pic). Never tire of my Makos.


How could you ever tire of a Mako (or Ray for that matter).


----------



## Keithcozz

Just got a Strapcode Super Engineer II for my original Mako...


----------



## jerj

From desk to dinner table, it's tough to beat an unflappable Bambino isn't it?


----------



## emonje

Sorry for the crappy photos. It looks much more beautiful in real life.


----------



## MadMrB

DK02001B _(not on original Somes band, as I need to get it altered)._


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Kaizer Espada

Flight ER2A003B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## Clino

this one


----------



## erekose

Clino said:


> this one


Same one on my wrist now...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

gricat said:


> Just discovered that an Android Divemaster bracelet is an exact fit. It now tips the scales at 220g.
> 
> View attachment 4030418


Holy crap


----------



## Proenski

STI commuter


----------



## Clino

erekose said:


> Same one on my wrist now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Well done! |>


----------



## cairoanan

Black NATO on the black XL


----------



## Sandibar

New member here.. with a story about the Orient I'm wearing right now you may appreciate. Went to Rio on business a couple of weeks ago and bought my son a locally assembled Poseidon with orange dial as a birthday present. Never owned an Orient before but have a Zenith, Omega and an Ocean7 and previously owned a Tudor. Well, son did not like the orange colour and I was totally sold on the watch so ordered a black Mako XL for him (very nice BTW) and kept the Poseidon myself. The Poseidon really feels solid and good quality that does not reflect its price (although I overpaid a bit). Checked out the Mako XL as well and really liked it, although prefer the Poseidon. Have become a convert to Orient now and think this will not be the last one for me.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

SDK02001B


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## WillyB

Awesome! Those are some big boys aren't they?..

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

Sandibar said:


> New member here.. with a story about the Orient I'm wearing right now you may appreciate. Went to Rio on business a couple of weeks ago and bought my son a locally assembled Poseidon with orange dial as a birthday present. Never owned an Orient before but have a Zenith, Omega and an Ocean7 and previously owned a Tudor. Well, son did not like the orange colour and I was totally sold on the watch so ordered a black Mako XL for him (very nice BTW) and kept the Poseidon myself. The Poseidon really feels solid and good quality that does not reflect its price (although I overpaid a bit). Checked out the Mako XL as well and really liked it, although prefer the Poseidon. Have become a convert to Orient now and think this will not be the last one for me.
> 
> View attachment 6349809


Whoops. Meant to show this one 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalibur




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient SK


----------



## Krosya

DMCBanshee said:


> Orient SK


You do know that this is NOT a real Orient SK, right? Your watch is was put together from 2-3 different Orients in some China shop?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## DMCBanshee

Krosya said:


> You do know that this is NOT a real Orient SK, right? Your watch is was put together from 2-3 different Orients in some China shop?


I dunno, I bought it as "NOS" on the bay...


----------



## Krosya

DMCBanshee said:


> I dunno, I bought it as "NOS" on the bay...


Well, anybody can say "NOS". I mean, as long as you like it - it doesnt matter if its real or not, I suppose. But generally, its good to keep in mind that many sellers from Asia that say "NOS" are selling watches that were made from leftover parts. They may still be new, but not the original models that Orient Company designed. Like in your case - SK was never made with this Bezel/Dial/Hands combination, yet there were other models that used either this dial or hands or bezel. All comes down to how important it is to you if its authentic model or not. I wish people that sell such watches would at least have such disclaimer. One also needs to be careful when buying Orients with more than 21J movements - those older and more delicate movements are often replaced with a simpler/newer 21J movement, where the whole point to a collector of those older watches is to have that original older one. Sorry for to OT post, just wanted to warn people who are serious about what they purchase.


----------



## Sandibar

WillyB said:


> Awesome! Those are some big boys aren't they?..
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


45mm and it's quite high. Definitely my biggest watch. Got to say there are some gorgeus pieces in this thread!


----------



## WillyB

Still really enjoying my new Ray. Man these things wind easily. Keeping just spot on time too.









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandibar

WillyB said:


> Awesome! Those are some big boys aren't they?..
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Hmmm.. pretty sure I replied already, but can't find it now. Anyway, I think it's 45mm in diameter and pretty high. It's definitely my biggest watch.

Some sweet time pieces in this thread!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello, _Orient _fans worldwide 

Last few day's with _Orient _Mako and enjoying a lot!

This watch was unexpected since resulting from a watch trade and it's almost brand new ( September 2015 ).


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## New_World




----------



## Kingsman

rose gold


----------



## GNNS




----------



## cairoanan

Trying to lighten things up with an orange leather nato on the blue ray


----------



## Keithcozz

Still loving my new *Strapcode Super Engineer II *on my _Blue Mako...

_


----------



## Squeezealexio




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

This really should get more wrist time than it does:







EM75002D


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## New_World

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6396921


nice.
the orient logo is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## GNNS

New_World said:


> nice.
> the orient logo is awesome, isn't it?


thank you  Yes,the logo is nice indeed


----------



## SpeedHoles

Happen to have any more photos of this? I just recieved my Defender and I'm currently considering other strap options.

By the way, I am loving this watch! Can't believe they can be had for such a low price!?


----------



## SpeedHoles

Mech4niq said:


> Defender that has been on my wrist for the past 2 weeks and will remain there for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Happen to have any more photos of this? I just recieved my Defender and I'm currently considering other strap options.

By the way, I am loving this watch! Can't believe they can be had for such a low price!?


----------



## Relo60




----------



## GNNS




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Mirabello1




----------



## guspech750

Manly Mako today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

Planet:


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Ray today on Christmas Eve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

NOS Sea King showed up today right in time, love the green to go with the Holidays.


----------



## lechat

Merry Christmas from France


----------



## GNNS




----------



## kawajero

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6428378


What model is this? I love it.


----------



## GNNS

It's the ORIENT SYMPHONY ER27008W (or FER27008W0) It's my favorite watch 

I was just ready to edit my post to upload a slightly better version of the above photo


----------



## CristobalGordo

Merry Christmas! I hope you all get Orients.


----------



## smoothsweephand

Orient Arena...one of my favorites.


----------



## Krosya

How about a vintage Royal?:


----------



## zblaesi

CristobalGordo said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope you all get Orients.


Man, that looks amazing on that strap.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## joshposh

Just picked this up today in Tokyo. Was in BIC Camera trying on some Orients. For those of you who are wondering about the Royal compared to the Star there is no comparison. This thing blew me away. I've got a Sub, Explorer II, Omega Moon, etc and this is hands down the nicest one for a fraction of the price.


----------



## JoHunt

First Post with my new Lexington; not a fan of metal bracelets so I swapped it for the Nato.


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Krosya

Royalty:


----------



## MariuszD

Hi George
Your music collection is as interesting as your Orients


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Hi George
> Your music collection is as interesting as your Orients


Thanks, I try to have more than one hobby, when time allows.


----------



## Kaizer Espada

Orient Sun and Moon


----------



## Proenski

Yesterday and today


----------



## WillyB

Wow!
That does look Solid. Please tell more and more pics!

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

joshposh said:


> Just picked this up today in Tokyo. Was in BIC Camera trying on some Orients. For those of you who are wondering about the Royal compared to the Star there is no comparison. This thing blew me away. I've got a Sub, Explorer II, Omega Moon, etc and this is hands down the nicest one for a fraction of the price.


This is what I was referring to 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

joshposh said:


> Just picked this up today in Tokyo. Was in BIC Camera trying on some Orients. For those of you who are wondering about the Royal compared to the Star there is no comparison. This thing blew me away. I've got a Sub, Explorer II, Omega Moon, etc and this is hands down the nicest one for a fraction of the price.


Third try a charm...
.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshposh

Well... I went in to look at the Star retrograde and that Royal was sitting in its own case for 200k Yen as I was trying on the Star. So I figured why not try it. There was no way I could buy the Star after that point and not have buyers remorse. The markers, bracelet and the case shine and reflect light which is not properly reflected in the photos. The minute and second hands are part brushed and part polished and look like the edge of a razor blade. It's about 10 seconds fast in 36 hours. I understand it has the same movement as the Star but tighter regulated. It is a low beat and not noticeable as smooth as the Seiko Brightz which I also picked up (but the finish is 1000 times nicer). And FYI the Brightz SDGC031 is also running 10 seconds fast in the same time period. The bracelet links are screwed in. Not sure what else to say. Any questions? Here are some photos.


----------



## joshposh

Some photos as promised.


----------



## joshposh

Also worth mentioning that I looked at Grand Seikos also. For any amount of money these Royal Orients "looked and felt" nicer and you get the retrograde. I'm not saying they "are" better or more prestigious or anything but for 200k yen they are certainly better and I'm not sure that if money wasn't an issue I would have bought a Grand Seiko instead. They just were a bit underwhelming compared to the Royal... And I already have an omega aqua terra and explorer II so maybe those are too similar in appearance to a standard Grand Seiko. Just my opinions...


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo

Congrats on that beauty and THANK YOU so much. Was looking forward to read about a Royal Orient, so thanks again for your opinion, on your first hand experience.


----------



## joshposh

No problem. I'm glad that was helpful to you.


----------



## fkfs9




----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

DV02003W


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## MadMrB

Samwatch said:


> Michael


Very tasty!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I rarely get to wear this. I'll enjoy it all week.


----------



## HammyMan37

I have not been a huge fan of Orient as a person who has never worn one or owned one than I found a few deals and I am more than happy. Never know till you own one I guess! Although the bracelets suck so I put my Fune on a HR leather strap. 
*I purchased the Orient Mako XL orange bezel as well but flipped it into an Xmas gift for brother in law.


----------



## GNNS

I like using my dslr lately,instead of the mobile phone,for taking pictures


----------



## gunn23018501

My first Orient

Sent from my SM-G530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JC00002D


----------



## havok_watch

just arrived in the mail yesterday and wearing it full-time today. can't wait for a bunch of natos to come in!


----------



## drgnclwk

Meant to pick up an orient ray/mako for over a year and I've also been eyeing a pepsi bezel for a while now. Finally pulled the trigger during the Amazon sales and wearing this guy today


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GNNS

havok_watch said:


> just arrived in the mail yesterday and wearing it full-time today. can't wait for a bunch of natos to come in!
> 
> View attachment 6474290


Very nice watch,is it blue or black? Nice photo too.

The strap is nice,is it the stock one?


----------



## GNNS

Happy new year's eve


----------



## Krosya




----------



## havok_watch

echo echo...


----------



## havok_watch

GNNS said:


> Very nice watch,is it blue or black? Nice photo too.
> 
> The strap is nice,is it the stock one?


yessir, all stock with blue dial.


----------



## MadMrB

EL05004W


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Proenski

Happy New Year!


----------



## GNNS

I wish a happy new year


----------



## c0sin

Happy New Year everyone









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World

up close and personal


----------



## MadMrB

WZ0371EL


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Chronopolis

Neo 70's FOCUS Green dial


----------



## JoHunt




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## New_World

The "too close" shot


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoHunt

Should be better...


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya

Here is one you dont see often - a vintage 3 stars with a psychedelic dial (crystal is a bit scratched - need to fix that ):


----------



## capt-dim

forum image hosting


----------



## MadMrB

FM03001B


----------



## drgnclwk

orange ray day


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday









Today


----------



## gaizka




----------



## MadMrB

FM03003T


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MadMrB

A new arrival, and after a quick strap change...














FA06003Y


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## GNNS

Nice watches guys


----------



## Tourbill

Krosya said:


>


Love that bracelet, just the right amount of bling.


----------



## GNNS

Orient Adventurer white,Orient Mako USA white and Orient Symphony White


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MadMrB

DH00002B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## cairoanan

Blue mako


----------



## NotSure

My first and only, for now... Mako XL on Panatime


----------



## MadMrB

Explorer again today... and couldn't resist another picture...







DH00002B


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Mako XL on matching short NATO...


----------



## 0d1n

This one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Brand new black mako on black Di-modell Rally waterproff. Perfect march imho ...

The bezel on mine has 120 clicks is that new ?


----------



## 0d1n

^ that was for the office, this is for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Really like my Mako with that strap


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## New_World

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6593778


nice looking watch there.

here's a pic of mine..............................oh wait I was wearing a seiko today.......nevermind! =)


----------



## GNNS

Thank you


----------



## Proenski

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Really like my Mako with that strap
> 
> View attachment 6603834


Me too, for some reason the Mako reminds me more of a racing watch than a diver...


----------



## arogle1stus

Wearing my Orient "Flight" watch today.
Needs regulating. Gaining 10+ sec p d.
Local watchmaker's TimeGrapher not working.
No intentions of trying to regulate til his device
is operating again.


X traindriver Art


----------



## Proenski

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Really like my Mako with that strap
> 
> View attachment 6603834


Me too, for some reason the Mako reminds me more of a racing watch than a diver...


----------



## sal4

Krosya said:


>


Great watch and great swinging jazz musician!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal

On leather nato


----------



## sticky

XL in blue


----------



## BevoWatch

_Today........
























_


----------



## MadMrB

SJC00002D

_Miserable weather in the UK today, not much natural light._


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Maddog1970

New Orange Mako arrived today - will keep it on the stainless band for now, then try some others!


----------



## twincity

Blue Ray, today's arrival.


----------



## GUTuna

First wear for an early 1960s Royal Orient. I don't think this has ever been worn. Even came on the original strap. If someone knows what caliber movement is in this watch, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## 0d1n

I am wearing this one today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning

Bambino on an old copy of Revolution


----------



## havok_watch

Just received this leather nato yesterday and taking it our for a test drive today.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Mako on rallye for today


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

Blue Bambino.


----------



## 0d1n

Blueish Sun&Moon Wednesday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS

0d1n said:


> I am wearing this one today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it an automatic or hand wind only?


----------



## GNNS




----------



## burns78

GNNS said:


> Is it an automatic or hand wind only?


Automatic

MrB


----------



## MadMrB

FA06003Y


----------



## Emrejagger

A blue ray on a nato. Sorry for the quality as I took this just after I woke up in bed with bad lighting. Only recourse was my flash xd









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## 0d1n

GNNS said:


> Is it an automatic or hand wind only?


Automatic. It does hand wind / hack though...


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## GNNS




----------



## 0d1n

Mako on NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## havok_watch

still wearing this guy every day...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Bluejacket




----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Keithcozz

I don't know if this is cheating or something, as I posted this morning; and I hardly ever switch watches during the day.
But the Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet on my *ORIENT *_Mako _was calling out to me to make a late-afternoon swap.
You gotta try one of these bracelets, man...


----------



## guspech750

Luminous dial Mako XL on a leather NATO strap.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sticky

Decided I was lacking in the red dial department. It was obvious that Orient should be chosen to fill the vacancy.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Krosya

Orient Star - REVOLVER:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MikeCfromLI

My orient mako XL homage


----------



## janosfia

MikeCfromLI said:


> My orient mako XL homage


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

janosfia said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


OMG - that is too funny.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Gary Drainville said:


> OMG - that is too funny.


Had the XL for years only got the PO recently so.....


----------



## MadMrB

CFA02003W


----------



## mapotofu




----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS

Nice music collection there


----------



## GNNS




----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Sunday to you folks

I've always like this casual dress watch, has a bit of class and it's holding up pretty well....



























....and here it is this fine Sunday



















Best regards to all​_


----------



## mediaokra

My first Bambino.


----------



## Alden

View attachment DSC_5808.jpg


----------



## havok_watch

black ray with dark grey 3 ring zulu today...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MadMrB

DH00001B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Black Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Tom Kelly

Bambino V2 on a NATO strap.


----------



## cocobambu

Hi friends, its my first post,

Today iam using Orient Seatech Solar 500m


----------



## Alden

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6724482
> 
> 
> View attachment 6724490


Wow this is a real beauty. Nice photography too!


----------



## twincity

Blue Ray on a blue two piece zulu.


----------



## GNNS

Alden said:


> Wow this is a real beauty. Nice photography too!


Thank you  DSLR gives better pictures 

These are from mobile phone


----------



## Alden

GNNS said:


> Thank you  DSLR gives better pictures
> 
> These are from mobile phone
> 
> View attachment 6738138
> 
> 
> View attachment 6738146


Yes, DSLR makes a big difference. I have seen some photos from an Iphone 6s that are very close to DSLR quality, though.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Black Watch Matters


















Ya know it's a good watch for the price. Me likey.
b-)​_


----------



## jisham

My first Orient, just received it from the recent Massdrop offer:








Easy to read, although I wish the hour markers and date window are a little small for my old eyes. Beautiful lume - charges easily off an LED flashlight, and seems to last quite a while.

The nylon strap is comfortable, but a bit short for my big wrists, but I'm used to swapping out straps because of this.


----------



## gradient




----------



## Colderamstel

My Blue Ray


----------



## Nghiacongtu0509

Orient GoldenEye for a rainy Thursday


----------



## MadMrB

FA06003Y


----------



## Rocat




----------



## Keithcozz

Still exceeding every expectation.
I love this watch.


----------



## cocobambu

Today 469SS022


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0d1n

Mako is the only watch I have with me for the week so... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

DH00001W


----------



## anabuki




----------



## GNNS




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## SwedishBloke

Orange seems to be the colour today...


----------



## anabuki

Orange on orange.


----------



## havok_watch

Blue Flight on light grey nato today...


----------



## Colderamstel

Just got my Mako XL. Looks smaller in person camera foreshortened the image. Will be putting PO style hands on it.


----------



## kostasd87

Goodnight fellas!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

SDK02001B


----------



## Nort2068




----------



## Colderamstel

So I am back to the XL, but I swapped it to a rubber strap as the nato just did not do the watch shape justice.


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0011DG for the weekend:



 

Have a nice weekend! Michael


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

The photo was *not* taken today during the blizzard


----------



## Shoeless34

My new sexy Monarch,


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## Gary Drainville

Bruce Wayne said:


> View attachment 6785778
> View attachment 6785786
> View attachment 6785802


Very nice - what's the model number?


----------



## mozatihom




----------



## Tarika777

Gday fellow Orient fans & wearers









Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## baliansa

Star Classic Handwinding


----------



## Alden




----------



## Tourbill

Orange Mako on a new silicone strap.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GUTuna

Love the left-sided date window providing balance.


----------



## sting9154

Last man standing.


----------



## SwedishBloke

Bambino on a mash bracelet


----------



## Colderamstel

The Rubber Strap was too wobbly on the regular Mako spring bars, waiting for some beefier bars that are in the mail, in the interim back on a nato band...









Also awaiting some new hands and trying to find out about a domed sapphire crystal replacement for the watch.


----------



## Snappy

Thresher


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

Lunchtime change due to arrival of new strap, now I am desk diving in my Blue Ray...


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver "Chuck"


----------



## MadMrB

WZ0021AC


----------



## SwedishBloke

Classic Mako today.


----------



## MariuszD

cocobambu said:


> Orient Diver "Chuck"


What is ref number for that watch?

And for me today


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## GNNS




----------



## chriscentro

Getting ready my OS300 to wear tomorrow.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

MariuszD said:


> What is ref number for that watch?
> 
> And for me today


Wow. What model is this?


----------



## MariuszD

It is WZ0011EW.


----------



## ayem-bee




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## kweisner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

MariuszD said:


> What is ref number for that watch?


Its ORIENT 469DH3-60 CA


----------



## Snappy




----------



## MariuszD

cocobambu said:


> Its ORIENT 469DH3-60 CA


Thanks, looks like it is for Brasil.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Still love my SK Crystal


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

ayem-bee said:


> View attachment 6819306


Just fell in love :-O


----------



## GNNS




----------



## NotSure

These Orients look great on mesh


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## Colderamstel

New pins are slightly larger, but not as much as I wanted. Looking to maybe shim them. Still back on rubber strap for the day.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Emrejagger

It started to glow really bright after I got in a darker room .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown




----------



## Colderamstel

Desk diving to a depth of .5 M in paperwork.


----------



## MadMrB

DH00001B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

The Blu Ray on leather.


----------



## mapotofu




----------



## yongsoo1982

new strap!


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Again...


----------



## cocobambu

Today, Orient Bullhead - Panda Dial, Quartz.










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Nort2068




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## AntFarm




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 40th Anniversary










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Just a quick switch to another affordable timepiece, heading out to take the family for dinner.



























Bidding everyone a good evening






_


----------



## Jb330ci

Still one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## omega1300

GNNS said:


> View attachment 6883602
> 
> 
> View attachment 6883594


Great watch GNNS - I keep waiting for you to post the model number!


----------



## GNNS

Thank you,it's the ORIENT SYMPHONY ER27008W (or FER27008W0)


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

A too rare appearance for this:







EM7F002B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya

Vintage all the way!:


----------



## chriscentro

OS300


----------



## chriscentro

MadMrB said:


> A too rare appearance for this:
> View attachment 6896474
> 
> EM7F002B


I have been "noticing" this watch, how do you like it?


----------



## MP83

Getting this guy ready for duty tomorrow









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MadMrB

chriscentro said:


> I have been "noticing" this watch, how do you like it?


It is a nice watch, I got it as a collection piece and it doesn't get much wrist time. It was a limited edition of 2000 pieces, and the black IP model EM7F001B limited to 1000 pieces which is still available at Orientuhren


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MadMrB

New Ray, back on stainless...







FAA02004B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Bluejacket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## havok_watch

Blue Flight on navy nato today:


----------



## Maddog1970

My orange Mako on a black leather Hadley Roma.....


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MadMrB

Saturation Pro re-shod on a Strapcode Super Engineer














SEL02002B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## BevoWatch

_Wonderful Wednesday everyone.

Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.

WZ0251EL

This is it with the original leather band. It's nice.









Sweet......









...with the croco style leather band.




































Have a wonderful day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Colderamstel

Ray on Nato


----------



## mozatihom

My new Orient Curator came in today


----------



## Colderamstel

BluRay on Bracelet


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

SEL02002B


----------



## kostasd87

Mako + stomach flu. At least the colors match nicely... 
Have a better-than-mine Thursday gents!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

kostasd87 said:


> View attachment 6939161
> 
> 
> Mako + stomach flu. At least the colors match nicely...
> Have a better-than-mine Thursday gents!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ouch! - Get well soon...


----------



## rfortson

Star Seeker



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

First timer with the Mako. So much better in person!


----------



## Navanod

Vintage PR


----------



## Navanod

View attachment 6945377


Vintage PR


----------



## MadMrB

Still have the OSP 300 on...














SEL02002B


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF....black Ray on a mako bracelet


----------



## guspech750

Luminous dial Mako XL on a leather NATO.




























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## luth_ukail

first Orient 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Rocat

For Game Day.


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## 0d1n

=)))









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## GNNS




----------



## RotorRonin

yongsoo1982 said:


>


How old is that? The faded bezel looks awesome.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Happy Hump Day Everyone.

Today's star is none other than the
Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL

Really like it with the croco style band.



























Wishing everyone a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

FA06003Y


----------



## Proenski

The Commuter on a new strap:


----------



## Colderamstel

Mako USA on nato and haven't set the time yet in the photo.


----------



## Emrejagger

Hey I got a blue ray nut got it on rubber strap because the metal bracelet one was unavailable. Now I ordered a metal bracelet and I received it ( it's original orient bracelet ) but the springbars don't fit the bracelet. Is it ought to do this ? Is the rubber ray equipped with a fatter springbar ? Or is this bracelet a replica ?










To not to be totally off : see picture 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Arrived at lunch, it wears very small on the wrist, though you would not know it from the shots. The iPhone camera really foreshortens the image.


----------



## Euterpe




----------



## zen_

This is quite nice for 100 clams.


----------



## 0d1n

Don't have a date to prove it but here's today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

SDK02001B


----------



## GNNS

Ibovill,your Orient Star is nice.What are the dimensions in mm? I have the same issue with my mobile phone camera,but if you shoot at a distance (not too close,not too far) the result will be closer to reality.

0d1n I like this Open heart model.The Arabic numerals are similar to my symphony,although I believe their size/shape look better in your watch.

Here is my Symphony,previous month but same day (12) photo


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Colderamstel

GNNS said:


> Ibovill,your Orient Star is nice.What are the dimensions in mm? I have the same issue with my mobile phone camera,but if you shoot at a distance (not too close,not too far) the result will be closer to reality.
> 
> 0d1n I like this Open heart model.The Arabic numerals are similar to my symphony,although I believe their size/shape look better in your watch.
> 
> Here is my Symphony,previous month but same day (12) photo


The watch is approximately 38mm in width, and considering it looks about the same when photographed in that manner as my Mako XL, it really emphasizes the foreshortening. Sometimes when I am not lazy I take a picture from a distance and then crop it down, but for the most part I am just putting in for fun.

It is when people ask how it wears that I want to make sure they understand there is distortion.

In any event, today it is back on the wrist, a real gem, BTW GNNS the symphony in Rose Gold arrives today so it is like Xmas in February for me, that is all thanks to your pictures.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Colderamstel

Krosya, not sure which I like more the watch of the album, great taste in both.


----------



## 0d1n

GNNS said:


> Ibovill,your Orient Star is nice.What are the dimensions in mm? I have the same issue with my mobile phone camera,but if you shoot at a distance (not too close,not too far) the result will be closer to reality.
> 
> 0d1n I like this Open heart model.The Arabic numerals are similar to my symphony,although I believe their size/shape look better in your watch.
> 
> Here is my Symphony,previous month but same day (12) photo


I like how yours looks as well, and yes I also think this "esteem" (I think that's what it's called in the US) has a really nice looking font for those arab numerals. 
The open heart doesn't suit everyone but I like this one. I find myself looking at the "tick tock" movement quite often). 
I also agree the distance matters when using iphone camera. Here is another photo taken just slightly further away. The proportionschange significantly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu

Just arrived today.


----------



## Colderamstel

The Classic


----------



## GNNS

nice


----------



## Gary Drainville

lbovill said:


> Krosya, not sure which I like more the watch of the album, great taste in both.


Agreed on both counts!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cairoanan

On a borrowed straight end


----------



## GNNS




----------



## watchukev

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

A bit older model but new to me


----------



## FlightQualified




----------



## GNNS

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## pamaro

Orient Star Carbon.


----------



## Colderamstel

Krosya

I see what you did there!

What's on the wrist today is a choice of vintage styling with silver accents...









Really dashingly handsome IMHO, was going to return it because I had been a little impulsive this month, decided to keep it and sell one of my others off my growing collection of watches.

Also for being 2-3 mm larger than the orient star classic it wears about the same size on the wrist, don't let the close up iphone shot fool you this watch is just about the perfect size.


----------



## Bluejacket

.....


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GNNS

double post,sorry


----------



## Colderamstel

Two more shots just because I am so taken with the retro dial...


----------



## bogdan_radu84

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 6819746
> 
> 
> View attachment 6819754


very classy, love it


----------



## jupiter6

Proenski said:


> A bit older model but new to me
> 
> View attachment 7058241


That is by far the best Somes model. I wish I had one of those. I've been waiting for several years for Orient to discontinue their current open heart version and go back to a full dial, but it doesn't seem to be happening.

Here my OS.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## Colderamstel

StrappedUp

Love that strap, nicely paired, if you don't mind me asking where did you source it from?


----------



## StrappedUp

lbovill said:


> StrappedUp
> 
> Love that strap, nicely paired, if you don't mind me asking where did you source it from?


Cheers! I sourced it from SecTime in the UK, although they also sell on Ebay and ship to the US (just search SecTime).
I've checked it out for you and the strap is 13.90GBP inc. postage to US. I'll let you do the $ conversion ;-)
They also have a dark brown version.

It's difficult to find suitable 21mm straps for the Bambino, so I was pleasantly surprised when this one turned up in the mail.
The leather is quite soft, lining comfortable and it has held up well over the last 9 months with approx. 2 days wear/week.

Oh and as a bonus, the Orient buckle fits perfectly on it as well!


----------



## Colderamstel

Going for one soon, thank you so much for the sales information. It will work perfectly on the gray bambino, the sizing was exactly my concern.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

A fully powered Orient Star Classic (EL05002B) ready for a long day sitting on my butt! (Pardon the double post from f71 but this beauty deserves to be noticed!)


----------



## Colderamstel

Photo not doing it justice, but Bambino V3 today...


----------



## Colderamstel

StrappedUp said:


> Cheers! I sourced it from SecTime in the UK, although they also sell on Ebay and ship to the US (just search SecTime).
> I've checked it out for you and the strap is 13.90GBP inc. postage to US. I'll let you do the $ conversion ;-)
> They also have a dark brown version.
> 
> It's difficult to find suitable 21mm straps for the Bambino, so I was pleasantly surprised when this one turned up in the mail.
> The leather is quite soft, lining comfortable and it has held up well over the last 9 months with approx. 2 days wear/week.
> 
> Oh and as a bonus, the Orient buckle fits perfectly on it as well!


One last question is it the TWISTER strap as listed on their eBay store, thanks?


----------



## Maddog1970

Orange Mako on a black w/orange stitching Hadley Roma rubber diver.....very comfortable strap!


----------



## sticky

I'm a day late posting this but I'm sure the Ray doesn't mind as birthday cake was involved.


----------



## Bluejacket

This Mako XL came in the mail today. I opened it, slapped a Nato on it and now I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Proenski

Politician


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrappedUp

lbovill said:


> One last question is it the TWISTER strap as listed on their eBay store, thanks?


Yeh that's the one. Just quickly desaturated my blue dial in photoshop to give you an idea of how it'll look ...


----------



## Colderamstel

Orient Star Classic...


----------



## Colderamstel

StrappedUp said:


> Yeh that's the one. Just quickly desaturated my blue dial in photoshop to give you an idea of how it'll look ...


Going above and beyond, it looks great, just ordered one, super excited... Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Colderamstel

The lunchtime switch...

Waiting on the Orient Star Classic Elegant, UPS had not arrived so I decided to pull out the Mako XL for some time in the sun.









On an Obris Morgan Isofranes style Rubber Strap.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

Arrived at the end of the day. Will write a review in the coming days.


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ123




----------



## metalaphid

Twinsanda_face::earth_asia::watchwork!


----------



## mozatihom




----------



## MadMrB

Back on wrist after going a bit Swiss for a few days...







SEL02002B


----------



## GNNS

lbovill said:


> Arrived at the end of the day. Will write a review in the coming days.


This is a great watch,beautiful timepiece. Everything about it is nice. Roman numerals,date window,dial,hands,are all so well executed. I like classic lokking watches so much  The gold case look very nice on this one.Is it rose gold (the color)?


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

GNNS said:


> This is a great watch,beautiful timepiece. Everything about it is nice. Roman numerals,date window,dial,hands,are all so well executed. I like classic lokking watches so much  The gold case look very nice on this one.Is it rose gold (the color)?


Thanks, I am quite taken with it, had I not ordered the Symphony in Rose Gold I probably would not have pulled the trigger on this. They have a Rose Gold and a Gold case version, I went for the Rose Gold color, I just felt it differentiates it a bit. My only complaint is that it has a very traditionally sized strap that tapers from 20mm to 16mm, I would prefer 20/18... I will probably replace the strap with a real exotic croc strap or alligator strap when funds permit so it is not a huge issue, but it means I have to source a new buckle in rose gold that matches.

For the record, it is on the wrist this morning too.


----------



## MercifulFate

Ibovill, I love that watch. Beautiful shot


----------



## Colderamstel

MercifulFate said:


> Ibovill, I love that watch. Beautiful shot


Thank you! I find it very well balanced. IMHO photos really do not do it justice.

It was a PITA to find one available at a decent price since it is not sold here in the US.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## NedSchneebly




----------



## Colderamstel

View attachment 7123986


----------



## rob_honer

New to the brand and only have one so far but I am sure I will be purchasing another in the near future.


----------



## havok_watch

black ray on simple black nato today...

View attachment 7126618


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## mealsowan2

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 7038937
> 
> SDK02001B


What a shot. Love the watch, love the shot. Man, it's hot.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## mealsowan2

carnegie said:


> View attachment 771587
> 
> 
> View attachment 771588
> 
> 
> My Orient blue Ray!
> This is my first Orient and my first post at this 4rum as well! Hi everyone ! just got it 6 hours ago! Really love it!


Careful with the glass. It scratches easily. I flipped one because of that. Couldn't bring myself to change it to a sapphire crystal. It's added cost. But I'll keep my other Orient. The Bambino.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

SJC00002D


----------



## Colderamstel

Mako USA


----------



## Krosya

Here is M-Force World timer from the era when they made much better designs and higher quality Orients (dont see many of these anymore - looks like collectors snagged them all up):


----------



## GNNS




----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Afternoon switch. Trying the scout/field style strap on my affordable Orient Raven.

Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well.....


















Carry on with the weekend folks.






_


----------



## Colderamstel

BevoWatch said:


> _Afternoon switch. Trying the scout/field style strap on my affordable Orient Raven.
> 
> Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on with the weekend folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_


really dig the strap and raven ray combo. I am definitely edging toward getting a raven.


----------



## BevoWatch

lbovill said:


> really dig the strap and raven ray combo. I am definitely edging toward getting a raven.


_I had the blue ray and black ray at one time also but ended up keeping the raven. I have the SKX007 already so I wanted something in all black. The Raven does it for me at a very affordable entry. Paid $144 for mine thru Creationwatches without the original box. Amazon had it for $139 not too long ago. The price for this Raven fluctuates like crazy so if you can time it, you can get one for a great price. Good luck.

Also looks great with a sailcloth leather strap imo.




































....and of course on nato as well.

























_​


----------



## Colderamstel

for some reason cant post shot. But Blue Mako USA on nato


----------



## GNNS

sorry for this post-image upload failed


----------



## watchout

lbovill said:


> Krosya
> 
> I see what you did there!
> 
> What's on the wrist today is a choice of vintage styling with silver accents...
> 
> View attachment 7077466
> 
> 
> Really dashingly handsome IMHO, was going to return it because I had been a little impulsive this month, decided to keep it and sell one of my others off my growing collection of watches.
> 
> Also for being 2-3 mm larger than the orient star classic it wears about the same size on the wrist, don't let the close up iphone shot fool you this watch is just about the perfect size.


I have the blue version. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Colderamstel

Sabadabadoo said:


> I have the blue version. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had not purchased the blue mako USA and Ray I would have bought the Blue Bambino


----------



## GNNS

lbovill said:


> for some reason cant post shot. But Blue Mako USA on nato


Hmm same here.Anyway,one more try


----------



## Proenski

MariuszD said:


>


Which model is this?


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Colderamstel

View attachment 7164506


----------



## MariuszD

Proenski said:


> Which model is this?


It is WZ0071EJ.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Monday everyone.
Hoping everyone had a great and restful weekend and looking forward to putting another work week in the book.
For this fine Monday, I'm starting the week with another one of my affordable timepiece in classic style.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Hi Krosya, very nice pics of Clubman. Makes me a bit jealous.
Here is my choice for today


----------



## Colderamstel

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday everyone.
> Hoping everyone had a great and restful weekend and looking forward to putting another work week in the book.
> For this fine Monday, I'm starting the week with another one of my affordable timepiece in classic style.
> 
> Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> b-)​_


Any chance of finding out what strap that is? I am looking for a replacement for the stock strap and that fits the bill.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## BevoWatch

lbovill said:


> Any chance of finding out what strap that is? I am looking for a replacement for the stock strap and that fits the bill.


Sure, absolutely. I have no problem at all sharing the good stuff with everyone. It comes in short, medium and long. You'll find what you need. It's a decent strap. Amazon.com: Honey Gator 20mm Leather Watch Band for Omega: Clothing


----------



## Colderamstel

Excellent thanks, the classic stock strap has to go!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## pquimson

My newly arrived Mako USA. Pre ordered from Island Watch.














Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

You can't beat a nice MF.

View attachment 7174618


----------



## MadMrB

I just can't take this thing off!


----------



## Jake the Mess

That saturation diver is gorgeus. Here is my Mako.


----------



## Franz-Anton

View attachment 7177466


----------



## Colderamstel

Orient Star Classic Elegant stealing time on the wrist.

View attachment 7178242


View attachment 7178234


----------



## Colderamstel

For some reason I cannot insert images, if the attachments aren't working that is why... Trying one more time here.

View attachment 7178282


----------



## Franz-Anton

Another try........
View attachment 7179050


I guess no images today.............


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS

MariuszD,your last two uploads are very nice,are they production models or vintage pieces?


----------



## GNNS

lbovill said:


> For some reason I cannot insert images, if the attachments aren't working that is why... Trying one more time here.
> 
> View attachment 7178282


when you post a reply,try to use the "go advanced" option,and then use the insert image to upload your pic. I had the same problem but it seems to be ok this way,at least for me.


----------



## Franz-Anton

Maybe.......


----------



## MariuszD

GNNS said:


> MariuszD,your last two uploads are very nice,are they production models or vintage pieces?


First one is not in production anymore. Other one is still available I think.


----------



## Colderamstel

Last try... Looks like it works, thanks GNNS


----------



## Proenski

GNNS said:


> when you post a reply,try to use the "go advanced" option,and then use the insert image to upload your pic. I had the same problem but it seems to be ok this way,at least for me.


Or just re-upload.

This forum has some serious technical issues accross the boards for some time now but they keep it quiet :-(


----------



## Colderamstel

I can't be too upset because I pay zero for their site and use it all the time .


----------



## Proenski

Oh, I'm not upset at all. I wish some more clearity and communication about what is going on that's all..


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Proenski

Orient Star version of the politician?


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Jake the Mess

What is the purpose of a pusher on Orient star and Politician?


----------



## Proenski

Jake the Mess said:


> What is the purpose of a pusher on Orient star and Politician?


I assume the same but for sure on the Politician it is to set the date.


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jake the Mess

Proenski said:


> I assume the same but for sure on the Politician it is to set the date.


Any special reason why it can't be set with crown?


----------



## Colderamstel

Stealing more time on the wrist.


----------



## Proenski

Jake the Mess said:


> Any special reason why it can't be set with crown?


To be honest I have no idea really; I guess because it is easier this way. Could also be a design choice made by Orient.


----------



## Proenski

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 7203786


This is one of my absolute favorites! Only watch I have "twice"


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Thursday everyone.

Bright beautiful day today and looking forward to do some work outside. Been a great week so far.
For today, I'm sporting an affordable automatic diver.

Orient Ray Raven 




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

New Strap for Bambino Came in...

Evening watch switch...


----------



## Colderamstel

One more shot


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

New strap = wrist time...


----------



## Colderamstel

StrappedUp said:


> Yeh that's the one. Just quickly desaturated my blue dial in photoshop to give you an idea of how it'll look ...


It looks almost identical to your preview, thanks for all the help in finding this strap. Very happy indeed.


----------



## StrappedUp

lbovill said:


> It looks almost identical to your preview, thanks for all the help in finding this strap. Very happy indeed.


No problem at all, glad I could help. I was just about to ask what you think of it as well! Looks great btw


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Colderamstel

Franz-Anton said:


> View attachment 7220162


This looks like it has a great wrist presence!


----------



## cocobambu

Today Orient 469ss049










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Colderamstel

Even looks good with a worn out sweat shirt...

Really digging the grey dial


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya

Orient Star and Santana:


----------



## mozatihom

Orient Curator


----------



## FlightQualified




----------



## rfortson

Star Seeker



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## FendyP

My first orient
View attachment 7257874

View attachment 7257906


----------



## Jessem1133

My first Orient came today, a black Mako USA. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diogo Franco

*Orient 469ss054*


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako today. I never tire of wearing my Makos or Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerj

Orient in the office, on a rarely spotted 29 February.









Have a great day everyone!


----------



## chriscentro

OS300


----------



## love1981

MadMrB said:


> I just can't take this thing off!
> 
> View attachment 7174914


Stunning watch. That's a whole lot of watch for the money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

A heck of a lot of watch for the $$...


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## sticky

If my photo posting woes are over you'll see a lovely gold Bambino but if not all you will see is a link to a dead end.

View attachment 7269610


----------



## Colderamstel

sticky said:


> If my photo posting woes are over you'll see a lovely gold Bambino but if not all you will see is a link to a dead end.
> 
> View attachment 7269610


Link is dead... I have to reply in the advanced setup in order to insert the photo, another member pointed out the workaround for me. Good luck.


----------



## Jessem1133

Just came in today, so I've gotta wear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz-Anton

That grey dial V3 Bambino is calling to me.............must resist.....yeah right!o|


----------



## Colderamstel

Franz-Anton said:


> That grey dial V3 Bambino is calling to me.............must resist.....yeah right!


I have to just log off watchuseek to stop my bad impulsive behaviors.


----------



## Gary Drainville

Franz-Anton said:


> That grey dial V3 Bambino is calling to me.............must resist.....yeah right!o|


I agonized over the past week whether to purchase one - once I got over that I agonized whether to get the white or grey dial. So, I have one white dial V3 Bambino on the way!


----------



## gdest

Orient Mako 









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78




----------



## jdtutk

Just met a fellow Bambino fan in Louisville who noticed my ver. 2!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jack9148

Bambino 2 here, cream dial


----------



## Colderamstel

Orient Star Classic Elegant


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray last 2 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Lunch time watch switch


----------



## Chris Sorensen

v2 Ray with Mako USA bracelet and Crystaltimes double dome sapphire crystal. Absolutely over the moon with this watch!


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

A classic morning!


----------



## Rocat

Blue Ray on a Cincy Strap.


----------



## SwedishBloke

Bambino


----------



## Colderamstel

View attachment 7297466


A shot from last night, but that USA lume looks so good.


----------



## Colderamstel

Sorry see post above for comment, still have to be in advanced for the attachments to work.


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## Vella

The new mako USA's...*Drool*

Anyone have a side by side of the black and blue?


----------



## sting9154




----------



## Colderamstel

Classic Elegant on the wrist again...


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Until my leather strap comes in for the USA, this is my daily wear. Currently watching the snow fall outside.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Krosya

Today - Orient Gronholm Limited Edition , one of 2007 (dont see these much - probably all went to the collectors):


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## IvanDobsky

Yobokies B-837 modded Orient Flight, I've just fitted the black leather NATO but it originally came on the Bond NATO in the 3rd image. I prefer the black strap as the extra colour on the Bond distracted a bit from the black/white/splash of red look.




























Apologies for poor photos!


----------



## Matt_95

My orient disk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

Vintage Orient King Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonAce




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Keithcozz

Good ol' reliable MakoUSA today...













Spring has sprung?..


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## sting9154

One watch, one man.


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Classic




























Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Blues52

The best looking Ray, IMHO. The Blue. 








Regards
Blues52
P.S. Looking for a white dial Surveyor, maybe a Red. PM if interested.


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## yongsoo1982

StogieNinja said:


> How old is that? The faded bezel looks awesome.


oops, sorry for the belated response. that's all instagram filter my friend


----------



## MadMrB

FAA02004B


----------



## Keithcozz

*ORIENT* _Mako _+ *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_ this morning...


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel

Orient Star Classic Elegant on its new shoes (Brown Matte Alligator Strap) and matching rose gold buckle.

I had the classic on this morning but with new strap = more time on the wrist. Sorry strapped a little tight today to help it curve to my wrist.


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Krosya




----------



## jerj

Another Bambino day. It's a sheen machine.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Krosya said:


>


One of the greatest albums of all time right there! I love that record from start to finish, every single moment of it, it's a work of genius. As a kid I used to listen to my mum's vinyl copy of it and the surreal tribal artwork inside the sleeve used to scare the crap out of me  Thank you for sharing your great watch and great taste in music with us my friend.


----------



## Krosya

ShaggyDog said:


> One of the greatest albums of all time right there! I love that record from start to finish, every single moment of it, it's a work of genius. As a kid I used to listen to my mum's vinyl copy of it and the surreal tribal artwork inside the sleeve used to scare the crap out of me  Thank you for sharing your great watch and great taste in music with us my friend.


Glad to see someone else who appreciates good music. I too love this album - my favorite from Stevie Wonder. Here is more just for you:


----------



## thelmos

bambino today


----------



## KogKiller

@ T-Hunter

I have a USA in black on the way and your picture has me even more happy to receive it. Such a good looking piece.


----------



## MadMrB

I love this watch, I also have the OS JC00002D which was about 2½ the price yet I think this one is more attractive and definitely gets more wrist time.









And I think it looks fantastic on this Christopher Ward alligator strap:








FA06003Y


----------



## Robert Samuel

This beauty


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## kanwingshing

Speical thanks to sg085


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## cocobambu

Orient 469ss049










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## GNNS




----------



## DMCBanshee

cocobambu said:


> Orient 469ss049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Nice, I really love this model


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## 0d1n

It is Mako day today .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

SEL02002B


----------



## kanwingshing

The Disk
View attachment 7381730


----------



## Rob Cox

0d1n said:


> It is Mako day today .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me (old pic though)

View attachment 7382530


----------



## Rocat




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Gary Drainville

Arrived today!


----------



## KogKiller

Just received my black USA. I love it. Can't believe what I got for the price I paid. TBH I was one of the first people to have a USA, in blue, but had to return it due to an imperfection on one of the hands. This one is impeccable.

View attachment 7387570


----------



## ATLien_325

KogKiller said:


> Just received my black USA. I love it. Can't believe what I got for the price I paid. TBH I was one of the first people to have a USA, in blue, but had to return it due to an imperfection on one of the hands. This one is impeccable.
> 
> View attachment 7387570


Can't see the attachment, but congrats on the new addition. Just picked up a Mako "pepsi" myself a few days ago and absolutely in love with the watch. I apologize in advance for not posting pics. Trying to get a decent number of posts to be allowed to posts pics.


----------



## ATLien_325

Finally, here it is.


----------



## LuxAurumque

Waiting for the train with the Orient FER2F04W


----------



## Oldbugr

LuxAurumque said:


> Waiting for the train with the Orient FER2F04W


That is a stunning watch my friend!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Kamil87




----------



## ATLien_325

Immediately put this watch on in the morning. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Gonna polish the King Master this weekend so I can wear it next time I post.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Sparta today


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray on orange


----------



## Krosya

Today - Thailand 60th Aniversary Limited Edition Titanium/Sapphire :


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD

Hi Krosya. Is it new in your collection? Seen one on auction few weeks ago.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Morning commute.


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Hi Krosya. Is it new in your collection? Seen one on auction few weeks ago.


Yep, just picked it up - you should have jumped on it - these dont come up very often. Plus being titanium - not that many Orients in titanium made anyway.


----------



## mapotofu

Just got this one from Brazil.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## HIAZAK

LuxAurumque said:


> Waiting for the train with the Orient FER2F04W


What a great watch. Who did you purchase it through?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## Vicolindo

Orient Producer
View attachment 7433306


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## GNNS

lbovill said:


> View attachment 7432386


Maybe my favorite orient watch out of all the models I've seen in this thread untill now.


----------



## Colderamstel

GNNS said:


> Maybe my favorite orient watch out of all the models I've seen in this thread untill now.


Thanks, it grew on me very quickly and spends a lot (almost all of my weekly allotted dress watch time) of wrist time during the week. I am of course concerned about the Rose Gold PVD rubbing off, but I guess that could be solved with the stainless version.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Star Revolver Diver










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Monday afternoon everyone.

I'm starting the work week with one of my favorite, an affordable elegance 
that just brightens my day every time I have it on.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Rob Cox

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Great photo


----------



## 0d1n

lbovill said:


> Thanks, it grew on me very quickly and spends a lot (almost all of my weekly allotted dress watch time) of wrist time during the week. I am of course concerned about the Rose Gold PVD rubbing off, but I guess that could be solved with the stainless version.


 That reasoning motivated me to buy the stainless steel/black leather version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Just got this great SOMES model with the dark green dial...
by poinsetta2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sting9154




----------



## rfortson

My new Star Classic










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Here is my Orient Star Classic Power Reserve from the walk home yesterday. Please pardon the cross-posting on F2 Power Reserve thread and the hand position at 12 and 6 in the photo. Thank you.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Pepsi Mako. And my new Hammy says hi too.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Master Ressuie










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

Orient Devario (discontinued now) that I got from a fellow WUS member for $89.00 that was in "as new" condition. He also had a new Seiko Jubillee from an SKX I bought from him at the same time for an additional $25.00, and used for this watch. Been dead on accurate (it should be for a quartz), and I am happy with it for $114.00 all in.









Have a few Orients, and like them quite a bit, great value for the money. Threw this into my little collection of affordables (some more than others!) -


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ I'm noticing a theme.


----------



## twincity

Blue Ray II


----------



## sting9154

Brothers.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## cairoanan

Mako XL on black NATO


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Orient Mako (the OG) From yesterday...









pardon the finger print on the crystal...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## T. Wong

Orient Somes promoted as a sport watch when it was introduced...
montage somes chevy by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ATLien_325

Finally had a better picture of the dial and color theme of the "Pepsi". The blue seems to be brighter in the sun compared to regular room light. It would be cool if they produced a "Coke" variation of the Mako.


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing the Orient World Timer today


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## GNNS




----------



## anabuki




----------



## jerj

Bambino for Butterfly.


----------



## Paul Ramon

New arrival today


----------



## kanwingshing

View attachment 7480050

USA Mako on Nato


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## sitoruski76

skylinegtr_34 said:


> View attachment 7468490


Which model is this one? Thanks for posting it.. i like it a lot 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

After a couple days wearing some other watches that were neglected because of this one, its back...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rdwatch

This one, older pic. Need to polish out some scratches on the bezel...


----------



## twincity

View attachment 7485938


----------



## Brendan Drobek

View attachment 7488442
View attachment 7488450


----------



## mapotofu




----------



## sitoruski76

I just couldn't resist... my first Orient, Mako XL Blue  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sitoruski76

rdwatch said:


> This one, older pic. Need to polish out some scratches on the bezel...
> 
> View attachment 7482906


This is a Mako XL, right? Great shot!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sitoruski76

Sweet looking piece!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## LuxAurumque

lbovill said:


> After a couple days wearing some other watches that were neglected because of this one, its back...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7481098&d=1458313892"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That is an absolutely stunning piece. One of Orients finest. The PVD is what holds me back. If they can't make durable gold finishes, they're really not for me. That is a shame really, because the silver version lacks the presence and "pop" of this particular variant.

The play of colors is gorgeous and especially with your strap choice.

May the finish last many years to come.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## 0d1n

LuxAurumque said:


> That is an absolutely stunning piece. One of Orients finest. The PVD is what holds me back. If they can't make durable gold finishes, they're really not for me. That is a shame really, because the silver version lacks the presence and "pop" of this particular variant.
> 
> The play of colors is gorgeous and especially with your strap choice.
> 
> May the finish last many years to come.


I agree with that assesment. 
It was my favourite from the line as well but I chose to go with the stainless steel, plain white version for reasons you touched on. 
I want to give it to my unborn son so the PVD would probably not have lasted that long. Hope the watch does ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl

Old pic, but wearing today;


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## GNNS




----------



## normantj

Mako Ray + Panerai Oem 22mm orange croc..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch

sitoruski76 said:


> This is a Mako XL, right? Great shot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Yes, an XL. First Orient that I got. It's been a very reliable and accurate automatic for me so far (about +4 secs per day over 2 years), and this one is kept on a winder). Thanks!


----------



## sting9154

For Monday.


----------



## Kamil87

mmm I hate Mondays grrr. Let's wear a colorful watch!


----------



## kanwingshing

Disk on Nato
View attachment 7515258


----------



## sefrcoko

Blue Ray on blue Hirsch Tiger strap with white stitching.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Ita

Star Classic...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## kanwingshing

Martini Mako

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ModestGP




----------



## Colderamstel

After a bottle of wine last night I thought watch modding was a good idea, so today I am wearing my now Sapphire domed Mako XL...


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Day three with the blue Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## havok_watch

new nato straps came in! first up - olive green!

View attachment 7552762


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force Subaru Edition










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Eziak

View attachment 7554018

Wearing my apparently now discontinued Mako USA.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

v1 Ray on a Clockwork Synergy navy blue 3 ring heavy NATO.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I said I was going to post pictures of my King Master last weekend but I couldn't get that AWFUL metal bracelet back on (and I have Bergeon 6767-f AND spring bar pliers). I gave up on that hollow junk, threw it out, and immediately replaced it today with a $15 waterproof 22mm leather band and $13 stainless steel deployment buckle (both from Esslinger). It really makes the King Master look more valuable now. Maybe in the summer, if I want a metal bracelet, I'll buy something great online.

**To those interested in buying my 20mm deployment buckle from Esslinger, I ordered this 20mm buckle for another watch and it even said "20mm" on the packaging, but it measures *22mm*. I didn't return it knowing I'd use it on my 22mm King Master someday. Order the 20mm to get a 22mm buckle. I know, it's dumb.**

Edit: The second picture has a light shining on the buckle. It looks brushed but it's polished; it's just the angle.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## plose55

Royal time


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## New_World

MariuszD said:


>


Model #?


----------



## havok_watch

next up, flight on brown nato!

View attachment 7564426


edit - why do my images not show up??


----------



## MadMrB

havok_watch said:


> next up, flight on brown nato!
> 
> View attachment 7564426
> 
> 
> edit - why do my images not show up??


Use the 'Go Advanced' option, it will work then :-s


----------



## havok_watch

ok. trying again...

yesterday:








today:


----------



## Chris Sorensen

What company makes those straps? Looks great!



havok_watch said:


> ok. trying again...
> 
> yesterday:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7566274&d=1458939163"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> today:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7566258&d=1458939137"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

IMO one of the best deals in watches.


----------



## New_World

guess who?


----------



## MariuszD

Hi New_World, the one you asked about is Cal.469 40th anniversary EM7F002B.

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9515 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## havok_watch

Chris Sorensen said:


> What company makes those straps? Looks great!


im not in anyway affiliated with nor get anything by letting u know i got those straps from www. cheapestnatostraps.com. shipping took about 7 business days because they are coming from europe but they'll arrive eventually. they have a big selection of colors/ sizes and have free shipping. they also have various discounts...

Full disclosure - the colors are a bit more vibrant in the pix because they were auto-corrected in google photos...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## watchdaddy1

Something simple today Bambino on Iyonk





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## guspech750

Working today's runway with my Mako USA fitted with a Deep Blue Master 1000 strap.





































Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MadMrB

This beautiful beast, for the start of British Summer Time...








SEL02002B


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Megalo Milo

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa411/nyipb/IslandersWatch2_zpsa204653c.jpg


----------



## arislan

My ray on cincy strapworks argyle nato

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS




----------



## cocobambu

Today Orient KD


----------



## NL-NO

Few days ago pulled the trigger on my first Orient (Star); carbon Standard-Date (DV02002B). I was browsing around Tokyo's many watch shops for a nice JDM SEIKO, until I found this OS. Although I wasn't a big fan after seeing it online, in real life the watch is stunning. I love the dial and the SAR coating is great.


----------



## volgofmr

Today |>


----------



## ninjastyle

Just got my Orient Blue Mako yesterday. Was apprehensive about wearing it on my skinny 6.5" wrist, but I like it. My first automatic!










I like the bracelet just fine, but I am currently looking for a reasonably priced British tan leather single pass strap with blue stitching.


----------



## 0d1n

Here's today's timekeeper and enjoyment source 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

one of my tool watches


----------



## rdwatch

Got this one on today, Japanese only model. Has a sapphire crystal and a display back.


----------



## havok_watch

orient ray on brown nato


----------



## ngohai220497




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## Colderamstel

0d1n said:


> Here's today's timekeeper and enjoyment source
> 
> View attachment 7606674
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Your classic elegant looks stunning in stainless too! This is the first one I have seen other than mine on the forums. How do you like it?


----------



## Colderamstel

LuxAurumque said:


> The play of colors is gorgeous and especially with your strap choice.
> 
> May the finish last many years to come.


Thanks, still completely taken with the watch, but I do have the same concerns regarding the PVD, but as a dress watch it should not get too worn out. We will see, and I will be sure to post to the forum if anything happens to it. I have already nicked the bezel (or maybe run it into something), and it still shows rose gold with no sign on the underlying metal.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 1975










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## StrappedUp

Gone all vintage today!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## GNNS




----------



## theknuck

GNNS said:


> View attachment 7588538
> 
> 
> View attachment 7588546


I'm looking for a white face watch, this might be it.


----------



## billgerr

View attachment 7634018


----------



## 0d1n

lbovill said:


> Your classic elegant looks stunning in stainless too! This is the first one I have seen other than mine on the forums. How do you like it?


Thank you, yes it looks good in that version as well. 
I actually preferred the looks of your version from pictures but decided against it in the end, and bought the "normal" one you see in the pic. 
It's a lovely watch.


----------



## GNNS

theknuck said:


> I'm looking for a white face watch, this might be it.


It's a nice watch,if you like white dial watches. This one is pure white.


----------



## Rob Cox

This, but the pic is not from today!


----------



## Bezelbub




----------



## kwells

Blue Mako today








Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Today wearing Orient 1/20sec chrono, which has a hefty measurement capacity up to 12hours.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## ATLien_325

Never got tired of my Mako. Still trying to decide on another Orient to add to the rotation of watches. My new Ocean 1 arrived yesterday too.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## rpaar63

Just got this in the mail today, i really wanted the white dial with silver case version 1, but it just wasn't available at what i paid for this one ($129) on Amazon. I got to really liking this blue one and decided to get this one now and hopefully i can find the white one next time i have money to spend. I've never spent more than $50 on a watch before, only took me 4 months to take a chance and spend that much on a watch.









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## savagespawn

GNNS said:


> View attachment 7493978


What model and strap? Looks sweet.


----------



## GNNS

savagespawn said:


> What model and strap? Looks sweet.


Thank you. The model is ORIENT SYMPHONY ER27008W (or fer27008w0) .
The strap is an aftermarket one.I bought it from a local watch shop (Greece), it's price was 14 euro.

This strap has a medium to dark brown color,with a reddish/oxblood hue. The stock strap had a dark brown color,almost black,and a glossy surface,which chipped out a bit with usage.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Big Date Chronograph today.


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom

Orient Mako blue with domed sapphire crystal and on a brown leather strap.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Orient Planet


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Just got got this in a trade, blown away by the quality.


----------



## Krosya

The Baseball season is starting today - I'm wearing a Very Limited Edition OS World Time - model that was specifically made for the 2006 World Baseball Classic in Japan (which Japan won) and this watch was only made for the Team Japan that was part of this event. I was lucky to get a hold of this one very rare unit (I have original box as well)


----------



## sal4

Black Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr

Started the day with Ray II, Greg spitz leather, will end the day with..


----------



## Mirabello1

GNNS said:


> View attachment 7664722
> 
> 
> View attachment 7664730
> 
> 
> View attachment 7664738


GNNS, I really like your watch and have enjoyed your pics. but how many times are you gonna post the same watch in this thread, at least change the strap ..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Mirabello1 said:


> GNNS, I really like your watch and have enjoyed your pics. but how many times are you gonna post the same watch in this thread, at least change the strap ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you,it's something that relaxes me when I take some photos,process them in photoshop and then post here. Maybe because I'm an amateur photographer too.
There is a big possibility that I'll move to another place in a few days for a job,with no internet there,so maybe you'll not see any new photos for the next months.
For now I'm just enjoying post photos on the forums here. On the next page you'll see some more


----------



## havok_watch

orient flight on white nato. my wife says this doesn't look right... that the watch looks best on my brown leather nato... i dunno. it looks kinda' sporting and modern with a white nato imho...


----------



## burns78




----------



## Rob Cox

havok_watch said:


> orient flight on white nato. my wife says this doesn't look right... that the watch looks best on my brown leather nato... i dunno. it looks kinda' sporting and modern with a white nato imho...


I am biased as I don't like Nato straps, so I am going to say a good leather for me. I love the watch though and am going to get one. I have a Seiko flight, but it is too small for this type of watch.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Jb330ci

GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

havok_watch said:


> orient flight on white nato. my wife says this doesn't look right... that the watch looks best on my brown leather nato... i dunno. it looks kinda' sporting and modern with a white nato imho...


It's a nice color combination for spring/summer


----------



## jerj

Bambino today.

Hope Tuesday is treating/treated you all well.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Master Reissue


----------



## ngohai220497

new guy to home, it looks strange but some how I like it :3


----------



## sting9154




----------



## Robert Samuel

Blue Mako XL


----------



## journeyforce

Well I started out today with the first gen Orient Bambino on Nato strap and then at lunch time the Orient Mako II I made a trade for arrived in the mail and I switched to that one.


----------



## jerj

Again today.

I probably don't need to state the obvious, but I really, really love this watch. Just something about these Bambinos.


----------



## Kamil87

jerj said:


> Again today.
> 
> I probably don't need to state the obvious, but I really, really love this watch. Just something about these Bambinos.
> 
> View attachment 7704578


Yup I agree... yours is the most beautiful version!
I was looking for one of these but i couldn't find one so I went for a blue one and... im unhappy, i hate myself and my life right now!


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## jerj

Kamil87 said:


> Yup I agree... yours is the most beautiful version!
> I was looking for one of these but i couldn't find one so I went for a blue one and... im unhappy, i hate myself and my life right now!


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear it. Hopefully the blue dial grows on you, though. It has its own charms.

Or hopefully you can find one of these for sale soon. I think Orientwatchusa.com still has some, but unfortunately they may not ship outside of the United States.

All the best my friend.


----------



## captainmur

Extremely rare Orient Automatic Titanium CERAB002K0


----------



## Vicolindo

This has got to be now one of my favorites. I saw a member post a pic of his and I had to have it. You can find them on Amazon but with metal bracelets. I had to have the black and orange band I saw in the pic. I found it on Ebay. I bought from a seller in the Ukraine. Beautiful watch. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

A great watch for spring/summer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

The Retrograde:


----------



## BarisKiris

Proenski said:


> The Retrograde:
> 
> View attachment 7712250


I can't deny it's good looks, especially those elegant subdials. However, not my cup of coffee. I prefer a day/date window, which gives me the day/date information clearly and quickly. (without jumping between subdials and counting the days, on that 1 to 31 scale.)

Sorry mate, I didn't mean to insult your watch or your decisions, just sharing my opinion on subdialed day-date watches. Otherwise it is really a good looking watch, just not that practical.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

BarisKiris said:


> I can't deny it's good looks, especially those elegant subdials. However, not my cup of coffee. I prefer a day/date window, which gives me the day/date information clearly and quickly. (without jumping between subdials and counting the days, on that 1 to 31 scale.)
> 
> Sorry mate, I didn't mean to insult your watch or your decisions, just sharing my opinion on subdialed day-date watches. Otherwise it is really a good looking watch, just not that practical.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No offence taken, I actually agree with you ;-)

Since I already have plenty of practical watches (with day/date complications) I wanted something different, more dressy but not as "plain" looking as my Visodate and that is were the Retrograde comes in :-!


----------



## chriscentro

Kamil87 said:


> View attachment 7705474


WOW, I like it! Newly bought!?


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing Orient Blue Ray today









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

This one


----------



## burns78




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Keithcozz

I'll never get tired of this one...


----------



## Kamil87

bck919 said:


> This one


wow impressive! I want one of these so bad


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## Krosya

Just yesterday it was Spring and this morning it's ..........this:


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Solar Seatech 500m


----------



## Krosya

cocobambu said:


> Orient Solar Seatech 500m


Those Brazilian designs are pretty cool, too bad they are not mechanical/automatics in most cases, which is what Orient is really famous for. I wish they start making something similar with an automatic movement. Although Orient did make some similar looking M-Force models with auto movements, just they were not Chronos - power reserve,date and small seconds on dial instead, plus WorldTime function. Too bad Orient doesnt make those anymore - some of the best made watches that looked great too.


----------



## cocobambu

Krosya said:


> Those Brazilian designs are pretty cool, too bad they are not mechanical/automatics in most cases, which is what Orient is really famous for. I wish they start making something similar with an automatic movement.


This series uses also the calibre 469, like this:


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## efauser




----------



## sticky




----------



## jerj

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## skylinegtr_34

Upgraded Ray.


----------



## Kamil87

chriscentro said:


> WOW, I like it! Newly bought!?


Thank you sir! Nope, she is from 2007. I don't wear this watch very often anymore... she looks amazing on pics but sits ugly on my wrist.


----------



## kawajero




----------



## Krosya

Today is Orient Mon Bijou and my favorite LP set 20 years of Jethro Tull :


----------



## atarione

Wore this Green Orient Champion ...pictured with BUNNY!!.. I love this little bunny so soft..


----------



## Relo60

4/11 on an early Monday morning, an Orient Symphony for the rest of the a.m.


----------



## Tom Kelly

My Bambino V2 on a Hirsch Buffalo strap.


----------



## Rob Cox

First day of a week off work, first choice watch!


----------



## tmann

Rob Cox said:


> First day of a week off work, first choice watch!
> 
> View attachment 7762794


Great minds think alike, apparently. Here's my Ray (black dial) on a Watchadoo:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Rob Cox

tmann said:


> Great minds think alike, apparently. Here's my Ray (black dial) on a Watchadoo:
> 
> View attachment 7765130


I always intended to get a black one and never did. It now seems they are out of production so I will get a Ray II. I love your combo and I think I might even miss the day pusher!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver - "JAL" - all parts original and mint condition:


----------



## Krosya

Still in a Tull mood after a concert Yesterday :


----------



## luth_ukail

anyone here have White Orient Vintage with blue leather? Wonder how it look like. Im getting bored with the bracelet.


----------



## Jitzz




----------



## Chris Sorensen

Ray on a Clockwork Synergy 3 ring heavy NATO.


----------



## sal4

Late posting today. Black Orient Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Ray II on a Woodnsteel 3 ring Horween leather NATO.


----------



## pyngi83

My beloved Orient Flight PVD.


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Conrad Logan

My new orange for this weekend


----------



## pyngi83

Ray I blue on Flight's original leather strap.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Pepsi


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Colderamstel

Been out of my Orient for a bit while using a Fenix 3 for fitness tracking, but needed my dress watch today so it was back!

Love this watch!


----------



## luth_ukail

I just notice the M-force have a very short lug to lug in comparison to its massive size.


----------



## savagespawn

Voyager


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7842538
> [/QUOT
> E]


----------



## sticky




----------



## DMCBanshee

I just received this old Orient Diver


----------



## twincity

Starfish


----------



## nnawas




----------



## Shutterspeed11

Just posted this pic on another thread. My trusty Black Ray


----------



## paborden

hans caravan said:


> This is the next Orient I purchase. Cushion case + blue dial = win


+1


----------



## Kamil87




----------



## kanwingshing

Traded my blue mako for a blue ray and love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

One from friday, still on the wrist


----------



## sticky

Ray Raven


----------



## v1triol

Second day in a row


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## DaveC007

Blue Mako USA on red, white & blue NATO strap.


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## pyngi83




----------



## zed073




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1975


----------



## savagespawn

Enjoying my first Orient a voyager. Sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, dual time auto on bracelet and hacking all for 200 on eBay. Website said it was a 22mm lug width, ended up being a 23mm.

Before and after.






[]


----------



## Rocat

This one.


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Orient SK Diver


----------



## cocobambu

Beatiful Sk, iam going together:


----------



## nnawas




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray again today (yesterday's pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Mako XL on Shark Mesh and later on a Cincy Strap Works NATO...this was from Sunday, but will be on the wrist again tomorrow!


----------



## lkorso

nnawas said:


> View attachment 7908506
> View attachment 7908514


Looks great! Can you maybe post a close pic of the crown?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas




----------



## surf82

Got this new leather zulu strap, only $15 on ebay and surprised at how nice and soft it is, and it looks great with the Defender. I'm going to take the dark StrapCo strap and "distress" it to give it more of an older vintage look.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Chronoace King Diver - Calibre G429 / 23 Jeawels:


----------



## splinternz

Apologies, wrong thread. Please delete mods


----------



## kanwingshing

After blue mako and blue ray, I am finally settling down on this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver


----------



## Ed.YANG

This final week of the month... desk bound...been going light and easy...
































...coincidentally...6 months ago, i'm on this as well. Haaa~~~








...What about you?​


----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

It'a an Orange kind of Friday with Hirsch Carbon....


----------



## s_buba

my 1st orient


----------



## jerj

Bambino, showing the most wonderful time of the week--home time, Friday night. Hope you have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Been wearing this guy for a few days now.


----------



## jupiter6

Gary Drainville said:


> Been wearing this guy for a few days now.


Nice. It's not often you'll see one of those here.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Gary Drainville

jupiter6 said:


> Nice. It's not often you'll see one of those here.


Thanks. Got it from a MassDrop.


----------



## metalaphid

An EXTREMELY PROUD owner of this beautiful piece!!


----------



## Seiko7A38

Pinch, punch, first of the month and all that - my May Day watch ....
My newest incoming Orient J39722-70 '_Breitbling_' lookalike - another thinly disguised Seiko 7A38.
Picked up on eBay for under 30 Euros. The postage from Italy and new strap cost more than the watch ! :-d


















More about it here: http://www.seiko7a38.com/apps/forums/topics/show/13338129


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Love the new Ray II, subtle changes but big improvements! They still need to work on the steel band though, that came off day 1 and was replaced by this brown horween


----------



## Carretera18

Orient SK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano

Starting the week with this beauty:


----------



## 808static

taking flight this morning...


----------



## Arad8522

nnawas said:


> View attachment 7848274


Where did you get that leather band? I love it!


----------



## nnawas

It's from Amazon.com. It's by debeer. Search for distressed leather band by debeers 22mm. It's $15 dollars but great quality and soft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver Brown Dial


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Monday everyone.

Fashionably late as usual but it doesn't matter. It's a great start to the week with another affordable classic.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL



























Fashioning it with a custom made vintage style leather strap.









So diggin it.









Enjoy the rest of Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Ray on a Clockwork Synergy NATO


----------



## pekshn89

This one


----------



## keysh1984

Back to the Bambino V2 today.


----------



## all74

Never get tired of looking at this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Tuesday everyone.

It's about comfort, always. Comfortable fit and comfortable look and it's even better if it's affordable. 
This is why this will always be one of the favorite in my collection. I've been wearing it since yesterday
and it's so comfortable I don't see a reason great enough to change it today. So once again......

Orient Start Classic WZ0251EL









Drilled lugs for easy strap exchange, love it.









Sporting it once again with a custom made vintage style leather strap. Supple leather is hard to beat.









Spot on.









Really appreciate the easy to read clean classic dial. Again, it's about comfort. 









Comfy all around.









Have a wonderful Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## Afibotz

I've been wearing it for over a week now, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Oldbugr

Ray Raven II


----------



## R.R.

Not sure what it's officially called. I just call it square.


----------



## Rob Cox

This all day





















And this tonight


----------



## mysiak




----------



## atomicaz

Early morning start with my Orient Ray - Yobokies bezel and sub insert with a black NATO. 
Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## amac84

Happy Thursday! Treetop views at work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

With a less physical job at work I now feel more comfortable using my Orient Star almost daily. I needed to regulate it for the first time as I got -54 s/d after only 24 hours (using WatchCheck). Here's close look at the 40N50 movement found in other Orient Stars and also some M-Force models. Obviously not comparable to top grade movements in decoration, but pretty damn good for a $400 watch.


----------



## ultra7k

Wearing my symphony that I've had now for a little over a year - my first foray into Automatics and it's ticking along quite nicely! Getting to the point where I need a new strap though...


----------



## MadMrB

SEL02002B


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's the beginning week of the month... going light.
"The Oriental Blinks on Oriental Wrist"

Begins with this...ends with this.









In the middle of the week...get more blinks with the shiny GOLD.









On the even days... let the SWISS heart do the time telling job.









...What about you?​


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Scuba Solar 500m


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya

Ed.YANG said:


> It's the beginning week of the month... going light.
> "The Oriental Blinks on Oriental Wrist"
> 
> Begins with this...ends with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the week...get more blinks with the shiny GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the even days... let the SWISS heart do the time telling job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...What about you?​


Well, what about this one?:


----------



## ezlee

Just my very modest, scratched, dependable, stalwart Mako


----------



## twincity

Orange Ray


----------



## AlexCristiano

Picture from yesterday, but wearing the same watch today :
Orange Orient Poseidon


----------



## keysh1984

Great watch. I love that blue dial...it really has some richness to it.



TheBigBadGRIM said:


> With a less physical job at work I now feel more comfortable using my Orient Star almost daily. I needed to regulate it for the first time as I got -54 s/d after only 24 hours (using WatchCheck). Here's close look at the 40N50 movement found in other Orient Stars and also some M-Force models. Obviously not comparable to top grade movements in decoration, but pretty damn good for a $400 watch.


----------



## jahn0301

Brand new Orient Star Classic Automatic Watch cream dial blue hands!


----------



## watches.ist

Orient Star Standard Date (on a Hirsch Grand Duke strap) today:


----------



## SlashIROC

Sporting my White Mako USA, and Sharing my Black Ray on a Mako Bracelet to match


----------



## jupiter6

jahn0301 said:


> Brand new Orient Star Classic Automatic Watch cream dial blue hands!


Great watch. I love mine. Please post it in the Orient Star thread too


----------



## Rob Cox

puneet said:


> Orient Star Standard Date (on a Hirsch Grand Duke strap) today:


I love white dial watches and this amongst the best. Pity for me as I can't read them. I might buy one to wear and ask someone if I want to know the time without having to put my specs on!
I could have had my fathers Omega Constellation when he died, but I let my brother in law have it for that reason.


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxAurumque

arislan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Franz-Anton said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8063530&d=1462832242"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Those are great looking Stars, guys.

What are your thoughts on the dial? I've seen quite a few pictures of this model, but the dial varies from bright white to a more matte yellow/green tone. The video from seriouswatches shows a lovely champagne sunburst effect. I guess the lighting is a factor here, but how would you describe it from your view?


----------



## GNNS

This page is full of gorgeous white dial watches


----------



## burns78




----------



## cocobambu

Orient SK calibre 46943:


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## BevoWatch

_Well, it's the month of May.

For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....

*Orient Ray Raven*



























Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.









I guess there's always cross country skiing open?








b-)​_


----------



## ryguy87

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, it's the month of May.
> 
> For this unbelievable day, I'm sporting one of my affordable diver.....
> 
> *Orient Ray Raven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the month of May.........sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's always cross country skiing open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Saw your posting in f71 as well...
Nice pics thank you for sharing!


----------



## BevoWatch

ryguy87 said:


> Saw your posting in f71 as well...
> Nice pics thank you for sharing!


Thanks, glad you like em.


----------



## Relo60

Early morning night's watch.


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## ftxmwg

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## rpaar63

Trying out a mesh bracelet on my blue Bambino, just got the bracelet today. Still deciding if i like it better than the original strap. It's 22mm and i just pinched the first two rows together a little bit, so it wont scrape the lugs.


----------



## Calypto

Post-pool skin!


----------



## plose55




----------



## ftxmwg

Same as yesterday










Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## jerj

Bambino today, and it's a nice day. Lunch in the park. Only sad to look at this watch when it's telling me to get back to work.

Enjoy your days!


----------



## Rob Cox




----------



## cairoanan

Fighting the 13th with the blue Ray


----------



## sticky




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## arislan

LuxAurumque said:


> Those are great looking Stars, guys.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the dial? I've seen quite a few pictures of this model, but the dial varies from bright white to a more matte yellow/green tone. The video from seriouswatches shows a lovely champagne sunburst effect. I guess the lighting is a factor here, but how would you describe it from your view?


It goes from cream to white depending on lighting... It's really odd, my initial impression was cream coloured but under some lighting conditions the cream colour disappears and becomes white


----------



## MP83

One of these two


----------



## Krosya




----------



## v1triol

Catch-up with bambino


----------



## GNNS

Orient symphony er27008w white dial Arabic numerals


----------



## ezlee

My Blast-from-the-past budget King Diver on a zulu strap!
Side note: I also have one in red. Are they real or fakes? Can't find the exact same design on the net :/


----------



## Amanosg

Wearing my Blue sunburst Bambino ver 3 today










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## BarisKiris

wearing this Orient AAA which has a unique day indicator and a faceted crystal.


----------



## sticky

IMO the best looking of the Bambino family.


----------



## ezlee

Another blast-from-the-past "King Diver". Probably has a water resistance of 3ft lol
(yup the date is off)


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## 808static

Flight on a new-to-me CB strap. I think i'm gonna enjoy this combination...


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Thursday everyone.

Heard an old pop classic on the radio by the Vapors yesterday as I was cooking, part of the way back Wednesday music segment.
Turning Japanese.





I didn't turn Japanese but I'm comfortable wearing a Japanese affordable today.....

*Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL*






























































Love this watch.
Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jessem1133

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

808static said:


> Flight on a new-to-me CB strap. I think i'm gonna enjoy this combination...
> 
> View attachment 8168994


...and you should. That is indeed a very nice combination.:-!


----------



## BarisKiris

wearing M-Force today.


----------



## Nok18

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## mysiak

Waiting for SEL bracelet..


----------



## easyjetrider

Very nice - wearing the same!


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## easyjetrider




----------



## Krosya




----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ezlee

Just came in yesterday AND I'm wearing it today! I'm loving it!
Le Marshall Verte


----------



## ezlee

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Nice crystal! Where did you source it from?


----------



## GNNS

ezlee said:


> Just came in yesterday AND I'm wearing it today! I'm loving it!
> Le Marshall Verte


Nice watch,I like the strap and dial color combination.Your photography is also nice.


----------



## Rob Cox

Jessem1133 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What beauty am I looking at?


----------



## robw1975

ezlee said:


> Just came in yesterday AND I'm wearing it today! I'm loving it!
> Le Marshall Verte
> View attachment 8188794


Thanks for pushing me over the edge! I wasn't interested in the green by the photos on longislandwatch the other day until I seen your photo! On order


----------



## Jessem1133

Rob Cox said:


> What beauty am I looking at?


It's the Mako USA with a Cape Cod bracelet.


----------



## Keithcozz

*ORIENT*'s (original) _Blue Mako_ is an impressive piece of kit at its RETAIL price ($225).

























When you consider that I paid $107.41, it just becomes wonderfully silly.

The bracelet in these photos (Strapcode's Super Engineer II) cost almost as much as the watch, and it is 
worth every penny. My favourite bracelet by FAR (buy one immediately!).

I ain't never gettin' tired of this watch.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver circa 1998:


----------



## ezlee

robw1975 said:


> Thanks for pushing me over the edge! I wasn't interested in the green by the photos on longislandwatch the other day until I seen your photo! On order


Oh dear... well... I'm sure you'll be happy with it, especially with a leather strap on 
But I did select that particular picture from several, the green dial comes off differently at different angles of course. Post yours when it arrives!


----------



## ezlee

GNNS said:


> Nice watch,I like the strap and dial color combination.Your photography is also nice.


Thanks! But the image of a bloke fumbling with a DSLR with one hand while pointing it at his wrist is really uncool haha


----------



## ezlee

cocobambu said:


> Orient Diver circa 1998:


Oolala~ me likey! Is there a model number or proper name for this model? I'd like to hunt for one.
Is it modded by any chance?


----------



## burns78




----------



## burns78

_


----------



## Rob Cox

Keithcozz said:


> *ORIENT*'s (original) _Blue Mako_ is an impressive piece of kit at its RETAIL price ($225).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider that I paid $107.41, it just becomes wonderfully silly.
> 
> The bracelet in these photos (Strapcode's Super Engineer II) cost almost as much as the watch, and it is
> worth every penny. My favourite bracelet by FAR (buy one immediately!).
> 
> I ain't never gettin' tired of this watch.


My Ray on a Super Engineer I. I never tire of this either!


----------



## mysiak

What else to wear in rainy weather?


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## sal4

Wore my blue Mako this morning and black Mako the remainder of the day (old pics).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robw1975

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdkhoa99

robw1975 said:


> View attachment 8231626
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice watch & nice strap


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Blue mako too...


----------



## cocobambu

ezlee said:


> Oolala~ me likey! Is there a model number or proper name for this model? I'd like to hunt for one.
> Is it modded by any chance?


Its 90s orient midsized diver 200m, specific made for brazilian market - reference 469DH3-60CA (There is only one factory of Orient´ Watches outside japan, built in Brazil). There is two models, black bezel or pepsi bezel (like mine).

My Watch is all parts original and mint condition. Iam seeing similar orient 90s mid size diver with Philipines` ebayer, but the hands` watch are different.


----------



## BarisKiris




----------



## Amanosg

On the wrist for the day










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## v1triol




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Poseiden

Orient Oyster CEV0J001g


----------



## rockmastermike

Sunday Morning Breakfast


----------



## cocobambu

Beautiful Oyster and Mako USA.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Until the Steiny landed the nicest blue I had.


----------



## thelmos

Got this over the weekend and wearing it today. My most inexpensive automatic to date and I am loving it.








Side by side comparison with my SARG011


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

The new Ray II just in today.


----------



## cocobambu

King Diver...


----------



## 10boomer

Speedster


----------



## hrcramirez

Blue Ray on Hirsch Blue Leather strap with butterfly clasp


----------



## 10boomer

Two days in a row, why not


----------



## easyjetrider

The Beast!


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver, circa 1975 Brown Dial


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Relo60

Orient Symphony


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M Force Subaru Edition


----------



## mysiak




----------



## vinataba




----------



## MadMrB

vinataba said:


> View attachment 8329130


Looks great on that strap.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## cocobambu

Orient the Beast:


----------



## Pedronev85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas

Orient Blue Ray II on a 22mm Barton quick release strap from amazon.com. $200 never looked so good!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Ita

Krosya said:


>


Wow Wee... Ann and Nancy Wilson. Man o Man I had the hots for them when I was a young fella!!!!

Ita


----------



## Krosya




----------



## v1triol




----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## Neuromancer

v1triol said:


>


Hi,

could you maybe upload some more pictures of that watch on that black(?) strap? I own the same watch and I've recently been wondering how it might look on a black strap.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mil6161

Sold my millenium black two years ago. .finally found one in Singapore. .glad to have it back


----------



## cocobambu

Orient KD limited edition 40th anniversary


----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## nnawas




----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Bambino day









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746




----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## Petrolicious88

Here you go:


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Beast


----------



## cairoanan

Original blue mako


----------



## GNNS




----------



## jcatx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient world diver - calibre 46941


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## hurkoj

An Orient from my grandfather, need some polish and a plexi but I loved it


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 1975


----------



## Franz-Anton




----------



## therion




----------



## Marrow

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## playsguitars

rockmastermike said:


> Sunday Morning Breakfast


That is epic, I wish I could get mine to look like that. What NATO is that, looks high quality!


----------



## v1triol

Enjoying OS.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Black Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas




----------



## rockmastermike

MakoUSA on DrewStraps


----------



## BarisKiris

Today I'm wearing the Orient Disk which is unique with that rotating hour dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!! Orient Pilot


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Rob Cox

Pepsi with domed sapphire














First pic from before mod!


----------



## Krosya

Here is one you dont see often - Orient Gronholm Limited:


----------



## fatalelement

MariuszD said:


>


I normally have mine on a very similar strap! Black sailcloth and red stitching, leather backing. But today, since it's hot as hell, no leather for me.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis

Wearing my Orient Ray today.


----------



## burns78




----------



## Horohollis

Immaculate NOS Classic Orient Day Date


----------



## Rob Cox

v1triol said:


> Enjoying OS.


Simply the best OS dial! Plain, no power reserve, just the date. I have been after the red version for ages. I just hope they reissue these soon.


----------



## Rob Cox

Krosya said:


>


Stand Up for this watch.


----------



## CraigHarper

Orient Ray II on Hadley Roma Silicone


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Spindel

Still in love with this.


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray on blue leather


----------



## mapotofu

Orient Star Diver


----------



## rockmastermike

Like a scene from "The Shining"


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## LoMan70

Blue Ray ii on bond nato strap. (First Post)


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony with a new glossy dark brown/oxblood strap,similar to the stock one.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cairoanan

XL on natostrapco gamma


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1975










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

(ORIENT Mako USA)


----------



## dator




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## SeanoftheDead516

My Orient Original Ray. I've been wearing it all weekend. I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1975 calibre 46940


----------



## ChristopherChia

Hi guys, I'm formerly known as chriscentro, couldn't get my old nick back.


----------



## robw1975

Ray Raven II on black/red nato









Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieVegas

Wearing my new Orient Mako on a Bonetto Cinturini 270 black rubber strap. I like it!


----------



## GNNS

Symphony on it's new glossy oxblood alligator Greek made leather strap.


----------



## mysiak




----------



## yossxp

Blue Ray Day










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

LoMan70 said:


> Blue Ray ii on bond nato strap. (First Post)


Nice Ray! Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 1942


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## catsteeth

Picture from yesterday, but as I'm wearing it today, I thought I'd use it.
Not sure about the leather nato, but can't really decide what to replace it with.

Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


----------



## 10boomer




----------



## GNNS




----------



## Ita

catsteeth said:


> Picture from yesterday, but as I'm wearing it today, I thought I'd use it.
> Not sure about the leather nato, but can't really decide what to replace it with.
> 
> Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


I'd opt for a green and black or a green and white 3 ring Zulu...

Ita


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 46941


----------



## pugman

Krosya said:


>


I adore this album..!


----------



## CraigHarper

Orient Ray II


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Orient Crystal 21J EM5M-CO-CA


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Nigel J Kibble

An unusual day date arrangement ,


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Zsolto

Nigel J Kibble said:


> View attachment 8651306
> An unusual day date arrangement ,


Wowww, I love this!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Zsolto

MariuszD said:


>


Oh... oh... Oreoohh 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## newtog330

MariuszD said:


>


Nice. Which model is this?

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

It is WZ0071DG Vintage Classic series


----------



## Neuromancer




----------



## nealmn




----------



## GNNS




----------



## CraigHarper

Neuromancer said:


> View attachment 8662866


Awesome dial. What model?


----------



## CraigHarper




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 1942


----------



## Neuromancer

CraigHarper said:


> Awesome dial. What model?


Orient Star Standard Date SDV02002B0.


----------



## chptrk67

Orient ER2A005Y Flight / Orient 48743 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## Wrangler_Man

Bam!


----------



## Wrangler_Man

.....and this for tomorrow.


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Vintage Orient Cal 46943


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## jenyang

Beautiful Orient Heritage. Just picked up a new strap for the Wingman...


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion




----------



## labiblioteca

Goldeneye on newly arrived Duke


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Orient M Force Beast EL06001H.


----------



## cairoanan

Blue mako on orange Maratac two piece


----------



## v1triol




----------



## sticky

They seek him here etc.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver "KD":


----------



## sticky

That rarest of beasts - a light weight MF.


----------



## paper cup

sticky said:


> That rarest of beasts - a light weight MF.
> 
> View attachment 8784802


Looks great.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Giddyap! It is DAY TEN of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts his Collection in A*__*lphabetical Order*_!!!

What can I say about the *ORIENT *_Mako _that you haven't heard?










The first time I saw the _Blue Mako_, it actually freaked me out. Years earlier, I had drawn a sketch of what a diver designed by me would
look like. Save for the day-crown at 2 o'clock, the *ORIENT *_Mako _WAS that watch; I mean, it was so very close that I could scarcely
believe it. I wish I could find that sketch, y'all would be like, "Daaaaaaaamn."

So, obviously, the _Mako_ has the looks I wanted, I was not, however prepared for the amazing quality of the thing. You shouldn't be able to 
buy a watch this nice for $107 (its historical low-price up until about eight months ago). I love you, *amazon*.

I have since replaced the quite good bracelet it came on with the terrific *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_, which is now my favourite 
bracelet of all-time (get one!).










Beautiful (oh, that blue starburst dial!), tough as nails and respected by the watch community at-large, the _Mako_ is one of my favourites, as
it actually lives up to the hype. My original _Blue_ _Mako _has been single digit accurate right out of the box, and I have put this poor watch
through hell since day one.

In short, I dig the original *ORIENT *_Blue Mako_. I dig it hard, baby!

That's all the time we have for today folks! Although I'm sure that DAY TEN exhausted you, I'll _be back tomorrow_ (how menacing)!!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Marrow

Simple M-force

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## kanwingshing

Boring day at the office.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Villains beware!

DAY ELEVEN of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, yesterday is displayed the old guard, one of my very favourites, the *ORIENT *_Mako_:










Today, we have a "new and improved" version of the old gal...










...the *ORIENT *_Mako USA._

She's got an improved 120-click bezel (and insert), drilled lugs, sappire crystal, solid end links and MUCH improved lume:










While the original will always be number one in my heart, I cannot ignore the fact that this thing got it all right, except maybe for the .5mm recessed
sapphire crystal (I got over it, though).

The white dial definitely speaks to me, and it says "I'm really, really pretty."

It has the Caliber 46943, same as her older sister, and that's just fine with me, they both gain seconds in the single digits daily, and I can't complain about that.










The drilled lugs and solid end-links are both great to have (the original was a good bracelet with nightmarish end-links, this is the same
bracelet with very snazzy end-links.

The dial is one of my all-time favourites and I love how tough and durable the piece is as a whole.










Needless to say, I am quite smitten with my _Mako USA_ and the pittance it cost to obtain. This is A LOT of bang-for-your-buck, folks.

Anyway, I rambled on quite long en...BONUS DOGGY! :



















That's Amy. She is one of my very best friends and I am shamelessly using her to _cute-up _my post.

Yes, I am ashamed of myself; and yes, I will see you all tomorrow...


----------



## ssada416




----------



## mapotofu

OSD


----------



## Schlumpf




----------



## jovani




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Black Mako on Deep Blue rubber strap.
Mako wrist A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1970 "Red Dial"


----------



## ssada416




----------



## WichitaViajero

I Love the vintage look of your watch, that domed crystal, and the rich black dial! and of course the power reserve complication.



Schlumpf said:


> View attachment 8799754


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Schlumpf

WichitaViajero said:


> I Love the vintage look of your watch, that domed crystal, and the rich black dial! and of course the power reserve complication.


Yes it's a great looking watch which combines vintage and modern styles pretty well and it even has drilled lugs. Just the quality of the bracelet is not as good as i expected(especially combared to my SARB033) and the Seconds hand couls be a tad longer.


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON ...


----------



## Schlumpf

WichitaViajero said:


> I Love the vintage look of your watch, that domed crystal, and the rich black dial! and of course the power reserve complication.


Yes it's a great looking watch which combines vintage and modern styles pretty well and it even has drilled lugs. Just the quality of the bracelet is not as good as i expected(especially combared to my SARB033) and the Seconds hand couls be a tad longer.


----------



## Khanhjnr

Orient mako ii


----------



## jashotwe1

Cancelled/Deleted


----------



## jashotwe1

Krosya said:


>


Unusual style for an Orient; I like it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge-enthusiast

wearing my Mako with bond's nato strap!


----------



## ciba

jashotwe1 said:


> Unusual style for an Orient; I like it! Thanks for posting.


What's kind of type is this?

Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## ciba

jovani said:


> ORIENT POSEIDON ...
> View attachment 8809562


Orient at it's best, it's hard to find poseidon in Indonesia.

Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## ciba

Just to share my old kd










Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The Orange Ray of course.


----------



## sal4

Black Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver Pre-Poseidon 300m


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ciba

guspech750 said:


> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


Wow, very kewl Planet orange

Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological

My Blue Pepsi Mako says hi from Galveston.


----------



## lechat

My star of the day


----------



## jamoss75

Japan bought Orient Day-Date









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

ciba said:


> Wow, very kewl Planet orange
> 
> Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


Why thank you sir. I appreciate it. I love this watch. I modified a brown leather NATO strap for it and wore it for a while like that. But I love rubber/silicone straps and I craved an orange strap. So I simply just modified this one. Looks perfect.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ciba

guspech750 said:


> Why thank you sir. I appreciate it. I love this watch. I modified a brown leather NATO strap for it and wore it for a while like that. But I love rubber/silicone straps and I craved an orange strap. So I simply just modified this one. Looks perfect.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


Great

Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Easy answer.
Orient Flight!!!! 943 engine.
Luv it to pieces. Runs a bit fast tho (+ 4 secs pd)

X Traindriver Art


----------



## GNNS

Symphony


----------



## Krosya

Krosya said:


>





jashotwe1 said:


> Unusual style for an Orient; I like it! Thanks for posting.





ciba said:


> What's kind of type is this?
> 
> Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


This Orient is a vintage model knows as "Mexican". You can google for more info. In short - they used pearl shells found in Mexico for the dials - hence the name.:


----------



## v1triol

I think that found a proper strap


----------



## CraigHarper




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## rdwatch

jamoss75 said:


> Japan bought Orient Day-Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Nice!

Here's its cousin, a DJ Homage - Japan Model, Saphire Crystal, Screw Down Crown, 100m Water Resistant. Came on a well made bracelet, but I put an SKX Jubilee (debadged it first) on it, and it fit perfectly to the lugs after a little bit of rear "tabs" adjustment...


----------



## andrejb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## chptrk67

Orient ET0N002K Defender / Orient 46B40 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 1942


----------



## Ita

Popped the XL on the wrist today...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Curator


----------



## sal4

Black Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigHarper

Is this a mod?



ARMADUK said:


>


----------



## CraigHarper

Again


----------



## ARMADUK

CraigHarper said:


> Is this a mod?


Nope, original Orient from the wilder times, before Seiko took over and axed both Rolex homages from Orients line. Its 2er00001b.


----------



## hendra324

my vintage orient


----------



## CraigHarper

ARMADUK said:


> Nope, original Orient from the wilder times, before Seiko took over and axed both Rolex homages from Orients line. Its 2er00001b.


Interesting. I like the text and 12 marker. Would prefer that on the current watches.


----------



## chptrk67

Orient CEM65005D Mako / Orient 46943 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## ARMADUK

Orient Sub again


----------



## BRad704

Arrived at the house less than 15 minutes ago. New to me Bambino. Already swapped to a 22mm C&B strap.

This will be the watch I wear as a groomsman in a wedding this October.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray / blue NATO


----------



## heingericke

Any excuse to show my Ray.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ciba

Speedster

Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Vintage ( the strap is 20mm however , hence the gap )


----------



## v1triol

luth_ukail said:


> View attachment 8919994
> 
> 
> Vintage ( the strap is 20mm however , hence the gap )


Simply stunning!
Sometimes I miss mine creamy dial.


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA today.




























Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Cream dial Flight.


----------



## luth_ukail

v1triol said:


> Simply stunning!
> Sometimes I miss mine creamy dial.


Im actually quite surprised this particular Orient exude a very quality feel especially its dial.

Nonetheless, still aiming one of the Stars...


----------



## MariuszD

Newest addition to my Orient collection


----------



## BRad704

With a silver bezel/insert and maybe different hands... this (IMHO) is a great Explorer II homage watch. Every time I see one, I end up researching all the pieces to try and make it happen.



guspech750 said:


> Mako USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Amanosg

SK Crystal with some #prisma fusion love










Sent from Inner Space


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Setting in traffic admiring my Marshall.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sal4

Blue Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## burns78




----------



## exc-hulk

...still


----------



## exc-hulk

...still


----------



## BRad704

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## -hj-

New strap fpr my Orient Wingman.


----------



## 10boomer

An XL kind of day


----------



## ciba

Have a great weekend from mini Beast









Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ today



Michael


----------



## MadMrB

WZ0021AC


----------



## RotorRonin

Posted this in the "Show off your Mako/Ray" thread too, but wearing my new Mako USA I today and loving it.


----------



## MadMrB

DH01002B


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## Oldbugr

Michael, thanks for this picture. It is my grail watch and I never get tired of looking at it. Very nice!!


Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## JonnyPD

Hey everyone, new to the forum, but look forward to learning even more about watches. 
Here is my newer Orient, just got a couple weeks ago from Amazon for about $140 CND. It is the Lexington, beautiful dial and I am impressed with the 46E40 movement, keeping time within a +/-3 seconds per day range within the past two weeks, couldn't say the steel band that came with it was of the same quality, kind of tinny, but with a good leather strap? Beautiful, looking to grab a higher quality leather today. Thanks guys!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## mysiak




----------



## sal4

Black Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

*ORIENT *_Mako USA_...


----------



## Kenwoof

My first Orient! 
Got this off eBay for $80. Very clean and running about +5. It won't be my last of these. Im Lovin that power reserve!


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient Union on HR leather. One of my favs  









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 8994729
> 
> DH01002B


I love this watch!


----------



## kronological

I've been wearing this vintage SK for the past couple of days. I was initially concerned with the loud splash of colors, but I really like it as is. It also has a very modern size for being vintage.


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## RotorRonin

Loving this Mako USA!


----------



## gifford

Black Ray today.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chptrk67

In The Mood For This Today


----------



## sticky

Blue XL.


----------



## gaoxing84




----------



## rahlo1

Blue ray today


----------



## jenyang

Out of production Equalizer.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

I've always maintained that Orient do a nice blue and this Bambino is no exception.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Cameron Griffith

Very unique watch that is


----------



## Bezelbub

I've been doing a timing test of my Orients lately. Been wearing the Millennium for the past 16 days. Hadn't worn it since March of 2014, but it's still keeping great time with an average error of 
-3 seconds per day.


----------



## MariuszD

If you worn it once for 2,5 year maybe you would like to get rid of it? ;-))


Wysłane z mojego GT-I9515 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good day everyone. Darkness and thundering rain to start the day, I roll with.....

*The Ray Raven*
by Orient




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Bezelbub

MariuszD said:


> If you worn it once for 2,5 year maybe you would like to get rid of it? ;-))
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9515 przy użyciu Tapatalka


LOL, not right now anyway. The reason I knew exactly the last time I wore it was that I posted the wrist shot here. I have quite a few Orients and other wrist watches that I wear (sometimes for a day and other time for a couple of weeks or more) and it takes awhile to rotate through them.:-d


----------



## Kenwoof

El cheapo silicone strap arrived just in time for surfing..


----------



## cairoanan

BlueRay on Friday


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Maroon MF.


----------



## Alden




----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD

Bezelbub said:


> LOL, not right now anyway. :-d


It never hurt to ask ;-)


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I finally took this baby out of the watch box today. I haven't worn my favorite watch in a LONG time because I've been trying to undo a bad polishing/brushing job I did. Yeah I know, I'm a fool. You gotta learn some things the hard way. Also, the date wheel got messed up (on its own) and I can't figure out what to do besides spend money on servicing. Poor thing.  I still love it. I'm a sucker for textured dials.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Carbon fiber textured dial for today.

I am really impressed by SAR.


----------



## jenyang

One of Orient's least expensive offerings, helped out by the leather and canvas Hadley Roma strap.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox

Bambino with new strap and Omega style deployment clasp.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Rob Cox said:


> Bambino with new strap and Omega style deployment clasp.


That strap looks excellent on that blue bambino.


----------



## jenyang

Rob Cox said:


> Bambino with new strap and Omega style deployment clasp.
> View attachment 9106074
> View attachment 9106090
> View attachment 9106082


That strap makes it look like a diiferent watch. Very nice.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## twincity

View attachment 9115530


----------



## joepac

I'll join in lol. I've been wearing this bad boy all weekend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

joepac said:


> I'll join in lol. I've been wearing this bad boy all weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


*Join Date Jun 2011 **Location Bay Area, CA**Posts 666*

EEEK... 666 posts!!!!!! Begone Beelzebub.......... LOL

Ita

OMG I just saw this....

*Join Date Nov 2013 Location Melbourne Australia Posts 1,666*

now that's freaky...


----------



## joepac

Ita said:


> *Join Date Jun 2011 **Location Bay Area, CA**Posts 666*
> 
> EEEK... 666 posts!!!!!! Begone Beelzebub.......... LOL
> 
> Ita
> 
> OMG I just saw this....
> 
> *Join Date Nov 2013 Location Melbourne Australia Posts 1,666*
> 
> now that's freaky...


Gotta break that lol. There post #667! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Orient Mako Pepsi just arrived today such an iconic piece


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

before the morning commute


----------



## Keithcozz

Cleaned up my *ORIENT *_Mako USA _today...



















Nearly all of my "WRUW" photos are taken while I am out walking this little monster...


----------



## ARMADUK

Still rocking this beautie, the most accurate and one of most handsome watches I own


----------



## Finwatchlad

I have the Orient Star World Time with blue dial. This beauty has been on my wrist every day since I got it a couple of weeks ago. I really like the color and the overall look of the watch. I was in a market for a pilot watch but when I saw this one, I just had to have it. I have my old Mako II sitting in the shelf for now waiting for its turn, but I think that it's going to take a while


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Marine


----------



## jormanks

I always liked it, but bought this last year on black friday, my first watch


----------



## wowser21




----------



## sal4

Blue Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenwoof

My first Orient the Politician..bought off eBay and needs some polishing.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Got nothing but love for this affordable classic.....

*Orient Star Classic*





















































b-)​_


----------



## alessandro132

Can't beat the Bambino!


----------



## luth_ukail




----------



## joepac

Orient Duty FHM60001BJ (needs new crystal)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## edchys

orient air diver


----------



## DietersRover

Have my new Bambino V1


----------



## GNNS

I like all watches on this page ☺ .Here is another white dial,symphony with arabic numerals.


----------



## cairoanan

Mako on Borealis rubber


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Panda Bullhead










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdork

Of all my watches this is one of my favorites. The quality and feel of this watch truly rivals my sub. The only, and I mean only, thing I would change would be a screw down crown. Have a great day guys


----------



## MariuszD

New arrival, looked for this one for a long time!


----------



## DietersRover

This was on Sunday.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Defender on F71 NATO.


----------



## edchys




----------



## RLSL

Wristed with the Bambino today


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Master reissue World Diver


----------



## DapperAF

New to the forum, but this was my take on the infamous Omega Aquaterra homage.


----------



## DapperAF

Seems I cannot edit that post with the huge picture and smudged crystal.

Here's a better shot of my Aquaterra homage


----------



## Kenwoof

Just arrived...


----------



## JimBass

Orient Flieger (Green Dial)


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Flight on a superb Fluco leather strap.


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## Maddog1970

M Force delta.....


----------



## trf2271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

First gen Orange Ray with carbon contrast stitching strap.


----------



## gafi

Marshall


----------



## -hj-




----------



## vintage76

My new Bambino V4 just arrived today by mail


----------



## Elvis Silva

Orient 469ss054


----------



## Neuromancer

Elvis Silva said:


> Orient 469ss054


I need that watch. That way I could always tell my girlfriend "look what DAY it is, honey. Can't argue with that, can you?"....hahaha


----------



## Neuromancer

Double post because of some weird error....


----------



## Elvis Silva

Neuromancer said:


> I need that watch. That way I could always tell my girlfriend "look what DAY it is, honey. Can't argue with that, can you?"....hahaha


Yes, sir!!


----------



## luth_ukail

vintage76 said:


> My new Bambino V4 just arrived today by mail


Excellent!

Sent from my ASUS_X014D using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

vintage76 said:


> My new Bambino V4 just arrived today by mail


Beautiful! I'm also eyeing this model.
Could you please do me a favor? On my Bambino V2 with rosegold indices I noticed a while back that the indices are not properly coated with the varnish (or whatever it is but it's not real plating I assume haha) all the way around. What I mean is that when you tilt the watch and look at the sides of the indices you can see that there are white spots. It literally looks like someone painted the things with a brush and didn't pay much attention to detail. Overall this never really bothered me much because the Bambino still is an incredibly well made watch for the price. Nevertheless I would like to know if Orient has stepped up their game with the V4....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## edchys




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Elvis Silva

Orient 469ss049


----------



## Horohollis

This one today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanat

Got it today and wearing it today and probly whole next week too.


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## RotorRonin

DapperAF said:


> Seems I cannot edit that post with the huge picture and smudged crystal.
> 
> Here's a better shot of my Aquaterra homage
> View attachment 9204866


Nice. What model is that?


----------



## joepac

Horohollis said:


> This one today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! what model is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Blue Somes


----------



## gifford

This one today. Also FS: Black Orient Ray - $85 shipped


----------



## sal4

Day 3 with the Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanat

Today too


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Pre-Poseidon


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Orient bambino with new colareb blue strap https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57d03dbbc4126/IMG_20160907_130007616.jpg?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM




----------



## -hj-

Bought yesterday. Wearing today.


----------



## ARMADUK

The President


----------



## burns78

ARMADUK said:


> The President


a Rolex


----------



## ARMADUK

Orilex


----------



## rdwatch

This one today (older pic)....


----------



## Ita

Star Classic










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## arislan

Fresh off the boat!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikedopanda

Gotta go with my brand spanking new Orient Mako II USA Blue. The perfect daily-wearer!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Attending a traditional wedding today.
This my choice to complete the ensamble.....

*Orient Star Classic*

















Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Orbis Tertius

Thanks to everyone for their posts. Here's my first. I had wanted to find an Orient automatic, budget about $100, 36 mm, 18 mm lugs (to go with my watch bands from my first Orient), round shape, Arabic numerals, date but not day, power reserve, and sweep second hand, easily legible. I sought baton hands but decided I could like Breguet hands too. I admire diver and pilot watches but I would feel not quite right wearing them, as I neither dive nor pilot. A not-too-fancy but stylin' everyday watch that kept good time. From the folks over at timeuhren in L.A. I found this one, EX0A003W, shown here equipped with a NATO Pride strap.


----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

mikedopanda said:


> Gotta go with my brand spanking new Orient Mako II USA Blue. The perfect daily-wearer!


Nice, I've been meaning to acquire one..... but can't decide between the blue and white one!


----------



## guspech750

USA kind of day today.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## mr mash

That's very nice I'm after Orient blue ray. But I really like the USA now

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Mini grail courtesy of forum member Habu968










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguel




----------



## gaoxing84

orient disk for today


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jerj

All the best for a great day everyone.


----------



## arislan

Got my new Chinese clone of the super engineer bracelet... On my new yellow mako










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Postie just delivered my el cheap watch strap......I'm impressed









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1975, Brown Dial and Aquarela Bezel


----------



## sal4

Black Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenwoof

My el cheapo strap just came in too..


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

arislan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really considering one of those bracelets for my new Orient ray raven. Thanks for your review

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34




----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## cocobambu

Worker' Watch


----------



## 10boomer




----------



## HoosierTrooper

Man, I love this Flight!


----------



## Fanat

In Turkey right now, that's why it shows 19th already.


----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
Maybe being in stealth mode will do.;-)

*Orient Ray Raven*

















Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Fanat

Orient Star Retrograde


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## Thunder1

For work today..


----------



## pl39g

Love the yellow dial. Wish that color was available.



mr mash said:


> Really considering one of those bracelets for my new Orient ray raven. Thanks for your review
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## steinmann

Fanat said:


> In Turkey right now, that's why it shows 19th already.


Hi Fanat, nice watch.
Please note that the bracelet's ends are not flush with the case, and that means that the springbars are twisted and going to crash soon. 
Don't ask me how I know this.
Take care.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

BAM!


----------



## joep2k

HoosierTrooper said:


> BAM!


Nice combo!


----------



## djdertate

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

djdertate said:


> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Very nice, the white looks great!


----------



## HoosierTrooper

joep2k said:


> Nice combo!


Thanks!


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MariuszD

New arrival


----------



## muhamed

GNNS said:


> View attachment 9426194


Nice..which model and ref. number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

muhamed said:


> Nice..which model and ref. number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you,it's the orient symphony ER27008W


----------



## MariuszD

OS Sport today


----------



## MariuszD

.


----------



## Sburn

EM0401PK


----------



## CastorTroy3

Star Elegant Classic


----------



## Neuromancer

Lousy picture I know...the watch is lovely though. Arrived today. Once again, simply incredible what Orient offer for the money.


----------



## minuteman62

Wearing my latest watch to my collection. This Titanium Orient.


----------



## sting9154

Have a nice weekend, my friends


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Yesterday my new Hirsh Rebel leather strap arrived and I put it on immediately. Before that, I never tried on a leather strap worth more than 15 bucks and I definitely noticed a difference when I bought a Hirsch. It feels great. I actually bought this for my Damasko chronograph (on the way) but I had to try it on one of my current watches. Having the watch sit ON the leather strap makes the watch sit a little higher which could be a problem on thick watches, but you won't notice most of the time.


----------



## wekke

this one,



greetings,
wekke


----------



## arislan

Got a new $9 Milanese off ebay




























Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

With my bambino today









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## MariuszD

*Samwatch, *this is best version! I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Nice day for a ridiculously long walk.


----------



## Samwatch

Thank you, Mariusz.
You seam to have so much Orients, I really appreciate your opinion. 

The WZ....DJ is a bit fat. I'd like to see a standard Orient Star with that kind of dial and w/out GMT...

Cheers
Michael


----------



## MariuszD

Here is another one


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

;-)


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Vamospues

Today was Mako day


----------



## JoeFee883

M Force STI Limited Edition on Strapcode Super Engineer II Bracelet


----------



## Samwatch

Nostalgia...



Michael


----------



## luth_ukail

^ Very nice


----------



## joepac

Brought my Mako to Vegas Baby!



















... And some flautas....?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatus

I got a pretty decent deal on this watch on Craigslist for $40. I was looking for a unique automatic and I think I found one. Can anyone here give me an idea of when this model was made and if it is water resistant to any depth? I've looked around online and I really haven't found anything exactly like it, some similar King Divers but not exactly.


----------



## joepac

liberatus said:


> I got a pretty decent deal on this watch on Craigslist for $40. I was looking for a unique automatic and I think I found one. Can anyone here give me an idea of when this model was made and if it is water resistant to any depth? I've looked around online and I really haven't found anything exactly like it, some similar King Divers but not exactly.
> 
> View attachment 9497690
> 
> View attachment 9497730


That's a nice pickup. Since it's vintage, regardless of the original Water Resistant rating, I would get it tested before taking a plunge with it on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RN55

first post ever and my world diver.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Krosya said:


>


Is it automatic? I never have seen...

Today, another King Diver, circa 1975, brown dial


----------



## Itubij

One of my faves


----------



## fixitjus

Bambino. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Krosya

cocobambu said:


> Is it automatic? I never have seen...


Yep - says so right on the dial. There are actually 3 separate movements - all auto and handwinding.



Very rare watch, limitied edition, only 999 made in black dial and 999 in white. Collectors dont usually part with these.


----------



## Zany4

My first Orient. Just arrived a couple of days ago and was waiting on this blue stitch Crown & Buckle strap to replace the bracelet. More of a fashion watch than their classier dress and dive models, but I like the novelty of the disk and rainbow scheme. Was wanting to get an Orient and hopefully won't be my last...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

Black Orient Mako

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## MariuszD

Krosya, why are you doing this to me? Mechatrenics is so rare, seen it only once on auction and was overbid by someone ;-(

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9515 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Krosya, why are you doing this to me? Mechatrenics is so rare, seen it only once on auction and was overbid by someone ;-(
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9515 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I'm sure if you keep looking you will get one - question is how much you are willing to pay for it? Took me a while to find mine too. Good luck!


----------



## Broten

Welcomed a Mako back into the fold again. Been a while.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## lgh0525

nice. it reminds me of a seiko superior


----------



## lgh0525

black dial? it looks good in the picture because of the blue tint and brown strap


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Samwatch

From 45mm to 36mm...





Michael


----------



## cocobambu

Today, an orient pre-poseidon "Coke"


----------



## sticky

Orange/white XL


----------



## Wrangler_Man

Bambino!!!


----------



## MariuszD

Pre-Poseidon for *cocobambu* and Poseidon for me today


----------



## Deity42




----------



## sal4

Black Ray for past 5 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

My new panda...


----------



## Proenski

Krosya said:


> Yep - says so right on the dial. There are actually 3 separate movements - all auto and handwinding.
> 
> 
> 
> Very rare watch, limitied edition, only 999 made in black dial and 999 in white. Collectors dont usually part with these.


How big is it?

And which book is that showing the model?

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Watch size is 50mm. You can find it in "Orient 60th anniversary" commemorative book.


----------



## MariuszD

Millenium


----------



## Deity42




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## mysiak




----------



## MariuszD

It arrived today ;-)


----------



## arogle1stus

Ricky:
Giving my Orients (B M, MakoII and Flight) the weekend off.
They've labored mot of this week long n hard.
But they may be called on next week. Need to get a Bambino.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## cocobambu

Today, Orient 469ss049


----------



## arislan

Newly completed hi-dome crystal mod of my Flight on a Steinhart leather strap.




























Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## mysiak

Still my fine tuned Orient Ray II


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## sticky

One of the MFs.


----------



## nuvostokguy

I know I should include a pic but I just joined these forums and thought I'd say: my new Bambino, V.2 (Roman numerals) Rose Gold Tone on the stock strap. Need to practice my watch photography.


----------



## arislan

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Konliner

No need for introduction. You know what it is.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## DietersRover




----------



## Amanosg

SK Crystal 21 Jewels.


----------



## YoungGPS

Bambino V4 










Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver circa 1970 "Japan Air Lines" calibre 1942.


----------



## Keithcozz

This thing is pretty darned handsome...


----------



## sticky




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver 90's Fullsize 43mm


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Going with the black mako XL today


----------



## cairoanan

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Beautiful.


----------



## Krosya

I'm sticking with the Titaniums for now:


----------



## cocobambu

Could be Pepsi ? Orient Midsize Diver "Pepsi"


----------



## djdertate

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Took a Flight today!


----------



## fargelios

Orient College today


----------



## Deity42




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Falco 67

:-!


----------



## cocobambu

2015 Orient 3 Star World Time


----------



## Vamospues

MariuszD said:


>


Very interesting piece! Do you know the name/number? May try to find one for myself.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver Aquarela Bezel - calibre 46940


----------



## cairoanan

Blue ray on watchadoo shark mesh


----------



## MariuszD

Limited M-Force


----------



## Falco 67

I love it :


----------



## GUTuna

"The World Heritage" World Timer - They put a Royal Orient grade movement in this one


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Orange Poseidon


----------



## Broten

New acquisition about to get a domed sapphire.


----------



## muchacho_

Orient Sat Diver today 

Orient Saturation Diver 300m by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## MariuszD

King Master


----------



## BevoWatch

_Had this one for more than a couple of years now and it's still looking good.
I'm very satisfied with this affordable auto diver.










Don't mind this set up at all, kinda makes it a little unique in my collection at least. 









Most of you already know this one but for those unaware, it's the .....

*Orient Ray Raven*









Still dig it like the day it arrived.








Great value in my opinion.
Going to walk the dogs now. Hope you guys got something fun and exciting this weekend.
b-)

Coffee in the system, date noted and corrected. Life is good even if it's drizzly and chilly outside.








b-)
​_


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Beast with Scuba Robin


----------



## Krosya

This one is one of my favorite modern Orient models - stylish, elegant, simple - just great design all in all:


----------



## MariuszD

Love the records in the background ;-)


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver "WD" calibre 46941


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I bought a heavy duty black NATO from Crown & Buckle this weekend at an event. The metal has a matte finish because I bought it for another watch, but it still looks great on my King Master 2015.


----------



## Falco 67

My only Orient:


----------



## Zsolto

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I bought a heavy duty black NATO from Crown & Buckle this weekend at an event. The metal has a matte finish because I bought it for another watch, but it still looks great on my King Master 2015.
> 
> View attachment 9737330
> View attachment 9737338
> View attachment 9737346


This is a gorgeous watch and looks cool on that Nato.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## nevermind

^ That is one of the weirdest designs I've ever seen. Interesting. Which model is that?


----------



## MariuszD

It is Chronoace Nonscratch


----------



## Vamospues

My first NATO strap, arrived today ..


----------



## GNNS

Symphony er27008w


----------



## Olyeller68

Blue Beast this evening









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity




----------



## cocobambu

Neo70 Solar Panda Dial


----------



## JimBass

Orient Flight (blue dial). Yesterday was the green dial version.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## v1triol

MariuszD said:


> It is Chronoace Nonscratch


Moar pics

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Here they are


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Haven't wound/set it yet, but 2nd Gen Saturation Diver. Love this model soooo much.


----------



## kawajero

Orient Star Open Heart


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## JimBass

Orient Flight (black dial, black case)


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak

__
https://flic.kr/p/30682761845


__
https://flic.kr/p/30594531371


----------



## MariuszD

PADI


----------



## jpaciolla

Just received this Orient Curator in the mail; its my first Orient and I love it


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Vamospues

Orient World Stage (SDB09003W0)


----------



## cairoanan

Orange bezel xl on shark mesh


----------



## nikbrown

cairoanan said:


> Orange bezel xl on shark mesh


Keep trying to buy one.... never seem to land one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Blue Ray on Borealis rubber today.


----------



## jerj

Getting some work done in the Autumn sun. Hope your day is a good one.


----------



## cmiguel

With a custom-made leather strap


----------



## Krosya




----------



## jackmoser

My Orient M-Force


----------



## darklight111




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient orange Ray


----------



## Falco 67

​


----------



## chase015

Excursionist. Pulled this out last week and forgot how much I like it. Just wish the bezel was less busy.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Red White and Blue for Veteran's Day










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force First Edition


----------



## Konliner

This is currently my favorite watch.









The leather strap is rubbish, but I changed it anyway. For those who own the same watch, you may wanna help me filling this pole :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/your-opinion-orient-flights-leather-strap-3742618.html

I'm planning to show it to Orient.


----------



## ManOnTime

Sea King


----------



## samshy

Planet Orient for Sunday










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray

Awesome Lume!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray on a black and orange NATO strap


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## mysiak

Steel bezel..


----------



## J.D.B.

A nice example of an Orbit direct-read on a luxurious 28mm fine mesh. Perfect for a nice Thursday!


----------



## frldyz

.


----------



## frldyz

.


----------



## kennyinoue

Blue Mako II


----------



## jovani




----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Just arrived...


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## chptrk67

Orient ET0N002K Defender / Orient 46B40 21 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Olyeller68

Multi-Calendar today










Happy Thanksgiving eveybody!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer

I'm giving my Blue Ray 2 some wrist time today...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## cocobambu

Poseidon Coke


----------



## chase015

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Still going with this one










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capital Collector

Mako II for me today


----------



## cocobambu

Today is Sea King "Aquarela Bezel"


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

After a long wait its finally here and its gorgeous.


----------



## steadyrock

Day Two on the wrist and v. impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebo hud

Just came in yesterday. Love it.


----------



## v1triol

darklight111 said:


>


Lovely combo!
It turns me into thinking about re-buy OS in a white dial


----------



## Chuso

Ray on blue strap, for a change 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

If you're going to wear a yellow Orient - may as well make it a decent sized one.


----------



## chase015

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

cocobambu said:


> Just arrived...


it looks beefy, what are the measurements? Please

and congrats!


----------



## skippington




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Ron521

Orient 2ER0


----------



## chase015

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

My new 2nd gen Orient Bambino 2 with its new hacking, hand wind auto movement


----------



## htjouster

Monterrey Quartz Chrono


----------



## htjouster

Mako USA today


----------



## cairoanan

Blue mako on grey perlon


----------



## Olyeller68

Old pic but had this one on earlier today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Seiko7A38

*Re: What Orient(s) You Wearing Today*

Two subtly different ones today - both the same model # J39930-70.

White dial this morning:










Champagne dial this afternoon:


----------



## sticky

I recently posted how big the MF was but it's a bit of a lightweight compared to this.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Reissue King Master


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## cocobambu

It just arrived, amazing!!!! New Orient Diver Netuno:


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Keithcozz

Every time I put the *ORIENT *_Mako USA _on, I am reminded of how much watch you can get for $200.


----------



## muhamed

@kinglee ref number your Orient from post 5518


Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Pre Poseidon Coke


----------



## cairoanan

Black mako XL


----------



## freddyb

Blue Ray 2


----------



## sticky

The last couple of Orients I've posted can only be described as "big lads". Thankfully this one is a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

OrientStar Revolver Blue Dial


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Mako 2 Mod on Red Dassari


----------



## Angelis

Orient blue Galant CETAC001D


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Ray 2 on grey alphashark










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb




----------



## GNNS




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Pre-Poseidon Collection Diver "Black and Coke" 469ss023


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Amanosg

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Seatech Automatic Diver 300m


----------



## guspech750

Rocking this Asian beauty today. It's been a long time since I last gave it the love it deserves.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Krosya

Happy Holidays!


----------



## cocobambu

Christmas gift, Is it new ray? Is it new submariner? Neither fish nor fowl... its a new release made for brazilian domestic market. Happy holidays for everyone!


----------



## Olyeller68

Christmas gift from the Mrs.










The 65th anniversary edition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Very nice. Best version of sun&moon 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jupiter6

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 10316402


Very nice.


----------



## mysiak




----------



## kinglee

This is becoming one of my favorites. Sure is easy on the eyes.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomsV8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz

mm


----------



## sticky

Full lume dial XL.


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## freddyb




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Nivelman

This watch oversize for my wrist. But i love my mako xl 

D5503 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Nivelman

When my message count get greater for show my mako ? 

D5503 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MariuszD

Today Orient that does not exist ;-)










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy

nt


----------



## Olyeller68

Still going with the Sun & Moon










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

What model is this? Me likee

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

It is caliber 469 40th anniversary watch, model EM7F002B. There is also EM7F001B version in black pvd.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Vamospues

SEM6W001T2: and a Happy 2017 to all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## mwchandler21

Grey Trooper on a green NATO


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Pete26

This one for me. Great divers watch


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Keithcozz

The extremely rare *ORIENT *_Mako_...


----------



## Vamospues

Keithcozz said:


> The extremely rare *ORIENT *_Mako_...


Well, slightly rarer than normal on that bracelet ... nice piece ... just like mine ... except the bracelet


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Oyster


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## darklight111




----------



## croatianus




----------



## jerj

darklight111 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

Monday. And my only Orient.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat

Pizza Time ....


----------



## penmark

Blue MAKO


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My new Ray and my second Orient after the Bambino. I'm really impressed by the quality of this watches.


----------



## Proenski

The King Master


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Multi-Date for today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Same one as yesterday:


----------



## Jimi182

Haven't wore this one in donkeys 
Orient Mako XL










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## sticky

A lot of my Orients are divers so this one is quite dressy for me.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Broten

Finally found an Excursionist after a year and half of looking.


----------



## cocobambu

Another Orient Exclusive Brazilian Domestic Market


----------



## ethanhui75

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

The King Master back in rotation










Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

New arrival today.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## WichitaViajero

Nice looking watch!

QUOTE=GUTuna;37454482]
View attachment 10490850
[/QUOTE]


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray on a black & orange nato strap, my daily beater.


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## darklight111




----------



## luth_ukail

Sent from my 70 bucks Asus Zenfone Go


----------



## Chronopolis

NEO 70's chrono


----------



## heb

"Monarch" model (handwound) w/the pearl white dial. I also have a blue dialed Pilot watch. What I like most about Orient wristwatches are their dials. Sub $200 dollar wristwatches should not be this attractive.

Not picture capable and too lazy to cut and paste.

heb


----------



## Keithcozz

This one will always be one of my favourites...


----------



## cocobambu

Mako Bee Limited Edition


----------



## MitchCumsteen

What model is that??

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron

Same Pepsi Mako as yesterday, Now on Nato.


----------



## cocobambu

Today, Orient Dolphin


----------



## MP83

Orient President









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## watchdaddy1

Bambino


----------



## fain2daniel

watchdaddy1 said:


> Bambino
> Nice combination, which model strap is that?


Sent from my D6603


----------



## watchdaddy1

fain2daniel said:


> Sent from my D6603


iYoNk . He's a friend of mine on another forum.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## chronotrigger

Orient Symphony on Colareb Venezia Blue strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Valth

New to the orient club, i love this watch
Orient ray









pew~pew~


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanat

Blue Ray


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## bjkadron

Same Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen, Now on Black nato. I forgot how amazing this thing looks all the time, no matter what strap I put it on.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## starman69




----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

MariuszD said:


>


Stunning.

Model no please?

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anabuki




----------



## BevoWatch

_A classic timepiece for today.

*Orient Star Classic*






























































b-)​_


----------



## clarosec

^

Ohh, that's nice. I had my Star Seeker on today. Swapped out for the Ray when I got home.

Have my '57 Omega Constellation on now, so minus the power reserve, your beaut looks very familiar.


----------



## Ksmith53

newest one, Christmas to me from me..


----------



## MariuszD

Sinner777, that one is Orient G207101-40

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelis

Fanat said:


> Today too


That's probably one of my favorite Orients...so clean and classic-looking...and feeling! You have great taste Fanat!


----------



## cocobambu

Mako Bee


----------



## sinner777

MariuszD said:


> Sinner777, that one is Orient G207101-40
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thank you.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## ssstahly




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Frosen

My Mako USA II with a new bezel and nato strap










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492

Just arrived yesterday. Love it.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver circa 1970


----------



## blurred

Got this guy recently and he hasnt been off yet


----------



## ocramida

Mako on basic strap. Weekend beater









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Krosya

Ray:


----------



## ClasicFan




----------



## bjkadron

Probably the last day I wear this before switching to something else... Pepsi Orient Mako on blue and white Nato.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## freddyb




----------



## sticky




----------



## Ita

Star Classic










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## ocramida

"Boring" Mako









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ClasicFan




----------



## Krosya

Those who likes rare and vintage Orient watches will appreciate this "Mexican" CA 27J Orient with faceted crystal and mother of pearl face:


----------



## jeffaudit0821

Love my Bambino for dress shirt cuff, true style and value


----------



## ocramida

Planet Orient









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## LuxAurumque

sinner777 said:


> sent from my LV using Gucci


Nice to see a blue-dial Orient Star Classic. Not many presentable pictures of it out on the internet.

I have considered this one myself. But can't quite decide between this and the white-dial version.


----------



## KJH666

Decisions, decisions...


http://postimage.org/


----------



## $teve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

First gen Ray on a fossil rally strap.



















Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

LuxAurumque said:


> Nice to see a blue-dial Orient Star Classic. Not many presentable pictures of it out on the internet.
> 
> I have considered this one myself. But can't quite decide between this and the white-dial version.


It is actually black...but sometimes dial looks blue on pictures










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Prince Escalus

MariuszD said:


> New arrival, looked for this one for a long time!


This is nice whats the model number please anyone


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Jeffie007

My Orient diver


----------



## Ita

sinner777 said:


> It is actually black...but sometimes dial looks blue on pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


I have the same watch. A very difficult bugga photograph!

Ita


----------



## bjkadron

Orient Monarch for me!


----------



## frldyz

O


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## lgh0525

Orient Vintage


----------



## bjkadron

Back to the Orient Monarch today. I could look at it for hours.


----------



## johaneslee

Ray II on Nato Straps 😊


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This.....


----------



## borchard929

I just bought this today in a Pawn Store in Oklahoma City. It is the ONLY Orient watch I have ever seen in person. However, I cannot tell what model it is> Maybe someone on the forum could help me?
Automatic
21 Jewels
Number on the caseback is: OS467A144


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

borchard929 said:


> I just bought this today in a Pawn Store in Oklahoma City. It is the ONLY Orient watch I have ever seen in person. However, I cannot tell what model it is> Maybe someone on the forum could help me?
> Automatic
> 21 Jewels
> Number on the caseback is: OS467A144


Cool! Great find! Looks vintage....maybe someone will verify.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver 90's midsize


----------



## jargon51

Just got it today from Marc at Island Watch.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Ol' Reliable...


----------



## KJH666

This little ray of sunshine:


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Again today....


----------



## MariuszD

duplicate

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

duplicate


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz

2-3-17


----------



## anabuki

View attachment 10750970


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

My Orient bambino. 3rd gen.. I think. Blue dial, with the Max Bill look. Love the watch.


----------



## guspech750

Good morning WUS'ers.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron

Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen today. This thing is a real Stunner... The dial color and the way everything works together on this watch is amazing. Especially for the price. It never gets old. I just can't do it justice. Especially with the phone camera.


----------



## guspech750

Mako XL luminous dial today.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky

Erm guys? Can I post yesterday's Ray today on account of the fact I had to log off urgently?


----------



## GNNS




----------



## umberto69

Blue Excursionist


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## bjkadron

Dressy day today so I get to wear my brand new (got it yesterday) Orient Bambino! I got the Orient Symphony (black and silver) originally, But I couldn't love the case shape so that is going up for sale.


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Orient Star Vintage Series Classic "Oreo"


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## KJH666

This today - old photo


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Schnitzer7




----------



## Timer7

The Orient Esteem


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient Union on HR leather


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## ZM-73

Been wearing this one for a couple of days now: Orient "Pepsi" Mako EM65003D


----------



## arislan

Bubble domes are the bees knees


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## bruinsmaniac

My father gave this to me years ago and I am trying to find a manual for it or some information. It has the stop watch feature but for some reason a few years back when I want to reset that feature to 0 it goes to the 9 o'clock position instead of 12 o'clock position. The number on the back is TA0G-C00 CA. I just discovered this forum today and hopefully someone can give me some information. Thank guys. Also wondering if anyone could tell me what this watch is worth? My dad would never tell me what he paid for it. I would never sell it cause it's my favorite but I would just like to know. Thanks again.

Christopher

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

bruinsmaniac said:


> My father gave this to me years ago and I am trying to find a manual for it or some information. It has the stop watch feature but for some reason a few years back when I want to reset that feature to 0 it goes to the 9 o'clock position instead of 12 o'clock position. The number on the back is TA0G-C00 CA. I just discovered this forum today and hopefully someone can give me some information. Thank guys. Also wondering if anyone could tell me what this watch is worth? My dad would never tell me what he paid for it. I would never sell it cause it's my favorite but I would just like to know. Thanks again.
> 
> Christopher
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Hi! If it is like most chronos, sometimes the timer hands get misaligned due to battery chage, usually. Pull out the crown to the first postition. With the crown there start pressing the upper pusher (the one at 2 o'clock), this should start moving one of the timer hands. Do this until one of the timer hands is at dead center 12 o'clock. Start pressing the lower pusher (the one at 4 o'clock) until you see the ANOTHER timer hand start moving. Do this until it is at deadcenter 12 o'clock. For the REMAINING timer hand, pull the crown out to the 2nd postion and then start pressing either the upper or lower pusher until the final timer hand starts moving. Keep pressing it until it is ALSO at dead center 12 o'clock.
Hope this helps


----------



## borchard929

bruinsmaniac said:


> My father gave this to me years ago and I am trying to find a manual for it or some information. It has the stop watch feature but for some reason a few years back when I want to reset that feature to 0 it goes to the 9 o'clock position instead of 12 o'clock position. The number on the back is TA0G-C00 CA. I just discovered this forum today and hopefully someone can give me some information. Thank guys. Also wondering if anyone could tell me what this watch is worth? My dad would never tell me what he paid for it. I would never sell it cause it's my favorite but I would just like to know. Thanks again.
> 
> Christopher
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Also, found this for you
Orient Men's TA0G-C00 CA Titanium Chronograph Tachymeter Quartz Watch | eBay
Says yours is a *Orient Men's TA0G-C00 CA Titanium Chronograph Tachymeter Quartz Watch*


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## KJH666

Popped this one on today:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## bruinsmaniac

borchard929 said:


> Hi! If it is like most chronos, sometimes the timer hands get misaligned due to battery chage, usually. Pull out the crown to the first postition. With the crown there start pressing the upper pusher (the one at 2 o'clock), this should start moving one of the timer hands. Do this until one of the timer hands is at dead center 12 o'clock. Start pressing the lower pusher (the one at 4 o'clock) until you see the ANOTHER timer hand start moving. Do this until it is at deadcenter 12 o'clock. For the REMAINING timer hand, pull the crown out to the 2nd postion and then start pressing either the upper or lower pusher until the final timer hand starts moving. Keep pressing it until it is ALSO at dead center 12 o'clock.
> Hope this helps


Thanks man. I got er now. It worked like a charm.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Just arrived,

Orient World Heritage


----------



## joepac

Here's one you don't see much of these days. New acquisition from a fellow WUS. Somewhat of a unicorn. Just got it this morning!

WZ0091FE





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bruinsmaniac

joepac said:


> Here's one you don't see much of these days. New acquisition from a fellow WUS. Somewhat of a unicorn. Just got it this morning!
> 
> WZ0091FE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Very nice! I would love to have one of those! ??

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Biggles3

Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient Bambino v3 on Hirsch Buffalo


----------



## lgh0525

OS Standard Date today


----------



## anabuki




----------



## clarosec

Orient Journeyman right now. It and my Star Seeker are the go-to's when my wife is travelling or if I'm on the road. Makes coordinating phone calls much easier.


----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday









and today


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ClasicFan

1970's Orient Weekley AAA Swimmer


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

The CEV0M001W _*"Lexington"*_ that just arrived from Mark @ LIW...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Ita

sinner777 said:


> sent from my LV using Gucci


A great photo of a hard to photo watch. A little less cuff and you woulda got a like... lol

Ita


----------



## sinner777

^better?^










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## KJH666

Got up this morning and put this one on:


http://postimage.org/

Then just before midday the Postman arrived and delivered this beauty. These are as rare as hens teeth in the UK, so I was delighted to pick this one up from here last week.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient EZ08003W on a brown, grained leather strap. The original bracelet was horrible! 

I haven't given this one much love lately but as long as she's in my box.....there's hope!


----------



## GNNS

Nice weather here today . Crete-Greece


----------



## ClasicFan

GNNS said:


> Nice weather here today . Crete-Greece
> 
> View attachment 10921330
> 
> 
> View attachment 10921346


Absolutely beautiful place and watch looks fantastic mate. Enjoy both , the weather and the time teller.


----------



## GNNS

ClasicFan said:


> Absolutely beautiful place and watch looks fantastic mate. Enjoy both , the weather and the time teller.


Thank you 

Have a nice day,too


----------



## MariuszD

Not as popular as other OSes









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Pilot


----------



## anabuki




----------



## allkindsofwatches1




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

New arrival today, I thought it was about time that I had something slightly different to the Mako. The Monarch is a stunning watch and the white dial and steel version is getting harder to find these days, so when I saw this one on the Sky Watches website in Singapore I thought that I had better get in quick.


http://postimage.org/

Although it is referred to as a white dial, it is actually more of a pearl to ivory colour rather than the matt white seen on the Mako USA pictured in the previous post.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I must have one of these .


----------



## Angelis

I am wearing my beautiful Orient Galant!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## mr mash

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10973434
> 
> 
> View attachment 10973450
> 
> 
> View attachment 10973466


Nice watch
Like the sweatshirt as well
Can I ask where you bought it from 😀

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayoui




----------



## Rocat

This one all day long.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## anabuki




----------



## cocobambu

mr mash said:


> Nice watch
> Like the sweatshirt as well
> Can I ask where you bought it from 
> 
> Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


Its Orient Poseidon 469ss040 (there is another coulour - black dial with black bezel or coke bezel). There are made only for brazilian domestic market.


----------



## anabuki

;-) Sweatshirt s made by Puma for German market only.
Bought it some years ago in Berlin at official Rudolf Dassler (Puma) boutiqe.









Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ruk92

^)


----------



## ruk92

Now a normal bracelet )


----------



## mr mash

It's a constant search for the right strap for the bambino..

Today trying a khaki blushark NATO








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

mr mash said:


> It's a constant search for the right strap for the bambino..
> 
> Today trying a khaki blushark NATO
> View attachment 10991122


No offence, but that doesn't look very good.


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## mr mash

jupiter6 said:


> No offence, but that doesn't look very good.


Yea kind of agree
Brown leather crocodile strap I'm thinking

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0061EJ Orient Star Classic:







Have a nice weekend!
Michael


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## GNNS




----------



## anabuki




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

anabuki said:


> ;-) Sweatshirt s made by Puma for German market only.
> Bought it some years ago in Berlin at official Rudolf Dassler (Puma) boutiqe.
> 
> View attachment 10987666
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Don't give 2 hoots about the Puma stuff! More pics of the car please...

Ita


----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## JustMe74




----------



## anabuki




----------



## ursmeloman

Gorilla hand wearing an elegant automatic sporty chrono with zulu black leather strap


----------



## Krosya

One of the best looking (IMO) divers Orient ever made :


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## arislan

Star week! Classic cream two tone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ursmeloman

After seeing these pics, this watch is next on my to buy list. Thx


----------



## AceRimmer

arislan said:


> Star week! Classic cream two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that? Is the dial cream or champagne?


----------



## tam pak yu




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya

Wearing both watches today? lol


MariuszD said:


>


----------



## craiggroves91

My first time wearing my first automatic watch and I am in love.

Orient Bambino on a Colareb strap.


----------



## MariuszD

Indeed. One in the morning and another in afternoon when sun was gone ;-)

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

MariuszD said:


> Indeed. One in the morning and another in afternoon when sun was gone ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I guess that is one way to keep all your collection wound up - wear more than one watch per day. 

This is what I wear today:


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Sun and moon for today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski




----------



## joepac

Orient Star WZ0091FE










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

In 11 days, i will be wearing this one..................


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony Automatic


----------



## mapotofu

OSD300


----------



## mwchandler21

Krosya said:


>


I've always like the Lexington but have never pulled the trigger on it. The photos on Amazon don't do it the textured dial and domed crystal justice.


----------



## Montag84

Blue Ray II


----------



## Itubij




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Star


----------



## rfortson

Wearing the Star Seeker today










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

AceRimmer said:


> What model is that? Is the dial cream or champagne?


That's the orient star classic. The dial is cream but looks white under certain lighting like in the pic. Here's one where it is cream










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

I absolutely love this watch


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ:



Michael


----------



## briburt

My Bambino 2 (2nd gen) today.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## fain2daniel

GNNS said:


> View attachment 11103018
> 
> 
> View attachment 11103026
> 
> 
> View attachment 11103034


What model is this?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony ER27008W


----------



## GTR83

Taken just before bed.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Ray on a black and orange nato strap


----------



## Schnitzer7




----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_I have on this affordable black beauty for today...
*
Orient Ray Raven*


























b-)​_


----------



## anabuki




----------



## gerrit75




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Orange in honor of World Kidney Day


----------



## Fastcast




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJH666

A Mark 1 Mako USA today.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## arislan

Mako at the harbour









Such a beautiful day









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Beast










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

My classic got some new shoes. $4 bracelet from the bay.




























Same seller that's selling the low priced super engineer clones

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Mako XL orange.


----------



## GTR83

Wearing the OSD today at the Indonesian central harbor to meet the crew of the Italian warship Nave Carabiniere F-593.


----------



## jovani

ORIENT Poseidon


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## jovani




----------



## Krosya




----------



## GTR83

Might as well post a comparison between the OSD that I'm wearing today and another chunk of steel that's been competing with it for constant wrist time lately.


----------



## JonnyPD

After struggling vehemently with my newly acquired tapatalk app, I have finally figured out how to use it and have ventured to the correct thread. Pick this up in my mailbox this morning, delivered yesterday. Can anyone tell me how I didn't have to pay duty on this? I'm Canadian, and its a brand new Japanese watch, shipped from the US, to me. The parcel also said DDU (Declared duty unpaid), so I just assumed I would pay, but I didn't (which is good). So here is my new Orient RANGER, and I have to say, its pretty nicely done. I am just not a huge fan of the finger magnets that Orients tend to be in my experience, but love this watch nonetheless.

















I would also like to add, the rotor with the Geneva stripes, it is the 46947 Movement. I am just wondering if this is a new addition to Orients movements? as the rotor is nicely decorated, was this strictly an attempt to improve the aesthetic properties of the 46943? or is this movement altogether different or upgraded?


----------



## JonnyPD

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous, I love the 12, 3, 6, and 9 hour indices, Orient sure has some amazing dials with applied indices.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Orient Union on HR oiled tan leather.


----------



## MariuszD

Another M-Force today









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MariuszD

No one wearing Orient?
For me Summer edition today










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcast




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Jeffie007

My orange Mako


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Just came in the mail. Love it. A friend for my blue Ray.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## GNNS




----------



## cocobambu

Orient 90s Diver 42mm


----------



## guspech750

A little watch and automotive .....










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## PiperTim

GNNS said:


> View attachment 11266082
> 
> 
> View attachment 11266098


I was never a fan of that model from the standard pictures I've seen of it. But I gotta' admit, that looks damn nice.


----------



## frldyz

The lighting does not do the blue suede strap justice


----------



## GNNS

PiperTim said:


> I was never a fan of that model from the standard pictures I've seen of it. But I gotta' admit, that looks damn nice.


It's a classic white dial watch with "modern" dimensions (41mm/12mm)

I think it's a good alternative to a marine/deck watch.

Now imagine if Orient released a model,a bit smaller (40mm and no more that 11mm thick),without the date window,with marine style blue hands and the same white dial and arabic numerals (it's a nice font,like the esteem above). And using the new handwound movement. It would be a huge success for Orient . An Orient Deck watch


----------



## nnawas




----------



## ic3burn

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Mako XL Orange


----------



## Fronnzy

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAlpha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nid

2 days old Mako USA II


----------



## Fronnzy

I'm supposed to be selling this. I bought a gen 2 black Mako. But I keep ignoring Craigslist inquiries...










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas

Orient Star Seeker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dominikusbw

greeting to all... I'm new to this forum


----------



## cocobambu

Mako USA


----------



## Colderamstel

Last nights photo. Same watch today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## sticky

Our eyes met across a crowded YouTube review and I knew I just had to make it mine.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO23

BevoWatch said:


> _Today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you please tell me where you purchased that black strap? Love your Orient Ray by the way​_


----------



## THEO23

_Hello, can you please tell me where you purchased that black strap from? Love your Orient Ray by the way.​_


----------



## dominikusbw

Today, the right time...


----------



## fain2daniel

Beast...

Sent from my D6603


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

Great Marius. What kind of straop is that?

Cheers,
Michael



MariuszD;40234450
said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0041FR





Michael


----------



## Vision009

Started the day looking like this:









Finished the day looking like this:








That Orient Flight has been on that leather strap for ages, it was in need of a refresher.


----------



## fain2daniel

Samwatch said:


> WZ0041FR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


One fine leather strap. Wonder what model it is? 
thank you

Sent from my D6603


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force


----------



## Samwatch

fain2daniel said:


> One fine leather strap. Wonder what model it is?
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my D6603


It's a DASSARI Kingwood Leather Hand Finished Mens Vintage Watch Strap Band w Stitching	from StrapsCo.

Michael


----------



## bjkadron

I'll Add to this. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1. I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks straight now... I know, Crazy.


----------



## dominikusbw

Blue Voyager


----------



## PiperTim

Samwatch said:


> WZ0041FR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Interesting case design! I love it.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Quartz - but more like a nice pair of shorts:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dominikusbw

Starfish


----------



## GTR83

Vision009 said:


> Started the day looking like this:
> 
> View attachment 11363034
> 
> 
> Finished the day looking like this:
> View attachment 11363074
> 
> 
> That Orient Flight has been on that leather strap for ages, it was in need of a refresher.


I'm a sucker for cream dials - what bracelet is that? I can't recall there being a bracelet-equipped version of the Fliegers.


----------



## chipmiester

Star gmt on leather zoolander strap









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Sun and Moon today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

"Caught in the rain" shot.


----------



## dominikusbw

Blue Defender


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Sea King


----------



## bjkadron

Some meetings today so I'm a little dressier... Perfect excuse to break out the orient monarch! I'm always amazed how nice this watch is... Such a stunner.. Great value too!


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Bambino today


----------



## kanwingshing

Wearing the underrated XL today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Red Star just arrived. Lot of interesting details.

Riveted bracelet










Double lug holes










Old school logo










And dial with color and texture like red traffic light










I fell in love with this watch.


----------



## RN55




----------



## ic3burn

Bambino kind of day









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## chipmiester

sticky said:


> View attachment 11427570


Love this watch i got the white dial but wish id got black as i cant read time indoors in artificial light due to my crappy eyesight. Have just put it on ebay im gutted 









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

[/url]


----------



## davemachin

It's been orient week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

An orient a day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

Its posh name is the M Force titanium but us common types just call it the titanium Beast.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

Picked up the blue Ray II the other day. Getting about +4 sec/day. Love it.


----------



## GTR83

Currently my only Orient. I miss my blue Ray, blue Beast, and green+PVD Flieger!


----------



## guspech750

Mako with sapphire mod










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## ocramida

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## ic3burn

Wirh blue vintage leather









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Krosya

If you think - " why is this idiot posting a Pulsar watch in the Orient thread?" - I will tell you. This is an Orient "undercover". As some other companies, Orient makes watches for different brands every now and then. Well - this is one of them - if you look inside - this watch has an Orient movement. Plus people that know Orient well enough will recognize a style and layout of the dial that several Orient "worldtimers" have.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## davemachin

New strap - black and white instead of black and gray 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## manuelmoran

New Multicalendar green dial


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Diver Pre-Poseidon Coke


----------



## universal_cynic

Ranger


----------



## Seiko7A38

Orient J39002-70 (re-branded Seiko 7A38). Happy Easter Everyone.


----------



## chipmiester

Modded gmt









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Needs no introduction


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Diver 80s

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

The only Orient I have left. I suspect there will be a few more this year, though. A blue Ray II would be a welcome addition.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I am not wearing it right now but i am soon


----------



## GNNS




----------



## MHe225

Forgot to post earlier this week; watch has been on my wrist all week and it's easily the most accurate piece I own at +3 sec in 5 1/2 days. 
Not bad, considering this is also one of my cheapest watches (and only Orient). 
We don't see these here very often, so ....


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## cman1120

Flight on a bund strap which just came today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro CDB02001W0


----------



## sinner777




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver 40th Anniversary


----------



## Caberguy

My brand new, just arrived this morning, M Force Air Diver:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## GTR83

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Wow, that OS looks a bit like a Panerai. Care to share some further details on it?


----------



## MariuszD

It is WZ0161ER - 38mm without crown, 20mm lugs, WR50.




























Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy

Wearing it on leather today...


----------



## sarvesh

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/why-i-choose-orient-watch/


----------



## sarvesh

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/why-i-choose-orient-watch/


----------



## ic3burn

Bambino for today









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy

And today... a PVD Zulu version of a classic. Shark Mesh should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

View attachment IMG_3054.jpg


----------



## sinner777




----------



## GTR83

sarvesh said:


> https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/why-i-choose-orient-watch/
> 
> View attachment 11559578
> 
> View attachment 11559586
> 
> View attachment 11559602
> 
> View attachment 11559610
> 
> View attachment 11559618
> 
> View attachment 11559634


Wow, that's one beefy Orient. For some reason Orient does "gaudy" really well that they end up looking not gaudy at all, but rather striking.


----------



## GTR83

MariuszD said:


> It is WZ0161ER - 38mm without crown, 20mm lugs, WR50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thanks MariuszD. I have a soft spot for dressier watches that are not afraid of looking a bit sporty like that...


----------



## MariuszD

Anniversary version today

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## frldyz

P


----------



## bjkadron

Orient Bambino today:


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Submariner


----------



## GNNS

(yesterday photo  )


----------



## rfortson

The Star Seeker



















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Saturation


----------



## bjkadron

On a business trip so decided to dress it up. Orient monarch. This thing is stunning in any light.


----------



## pulse

Orient cosmos. Stunning black with leather strap!


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Taking a break from trimming the shrubs with my trusty Flight on mesh.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin

MHe225 said:


> Forgot to post earlier this week; watch has been on my wrist all week and it's easily the most accurate piece I own at +3 sec in 5 1/2 days.
> Not bad, considering this is also one of my cheapest watches (and only Orient).
> We don't see these here very often, so ....
> 
> View attachment 11530010


Dear Orient, 
Please just make a Bambino this size.

Thanks,
-Everyone


----------



## Caberguy




----------



## davemachin

Same 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray with a lady bug on top!

LOL!


----------



## tekong

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## GTR83

Saturation Diver to meet a client today after a Frogman G-Shock for some desk diving.


----------



## nikbrown

Never wear anything remotely dressy... but I've got a Chinese "end of life celebration" to attend today... time to bust out the "dress watch".... on the bracelet instead of black leather since I'm just in a navy blazer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Midsize Diver 90s


----------



## Relo60

Orient Symphony for today.


----------



## evoboost18

HoosierTrooper said:


> Taking a break from trimming the shrubs with my trusty Flight on mesh.
> View attachment 11677474
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The combo looks really good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

evoboost18 said:


> The combo looks really good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Never thought of that combo before. Now I'm starting to miss the Flight I sold.


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## GTR83

Does wearing the Saturation Diver bracelet on a Seiko count? :-d


----------



## evoboost18

Ita said:


> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko




----------



## HoosierTrooper

evoboost18 said:


> The combo looks really good...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Wearing it today on an Orient leather strap, which I like, but not as much as the mesh.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108




----------



## manuelmoran

This mine for today


----------



## Ginseng108

Just arrived yesterday. Mako II. Love it!


----------



## davemachin

Flight on black and white










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

Can Anyone tell me anything about this one? It's a few years old. Serial number starts with 4, is this likely to be 94 or 04?


----------



## GNNS




----------



## zuiko




----------



## mr mash

Arrived today. Just need to get the right strap








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market

My Orient Star Classic. I have been planning to trade it for sarb033 but everytime I put it on, I fall in love with it all over again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

bk_market said:


> My Orient Star Classic. I have been planning to trade it for sarb033 but everytime I put it on, I fall in love with it all over again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup... They look far nicer on the wrist than in the box!!!

Ita


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GodZji

Orient star+ hirsch strap all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market

zuiko said:


> View attachment 11807778


Loving the blue/purple hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh




----------



## sarvesh

View attachment 11863842

View attachment 11863850

View attachment 11863866

View attachment 11863898

View attachment 11863914


----------



## Proenski

Seeker


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11847042
> 
> 
> View attachment 11847050


nice dial color!
I dont think I can find a yellow dialed m force anymore...


----------



## rfortson

Star Seeker









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one

Orient M-Force Bravo. This thing wears smaller than it looks and feels fantastic. Glad I got this over the Mako USA II, although I may still bite at some point...


----------



## J.D.B.

The freshly cleaned out FNAA Tonneau:


----------



## creod

My new and beautiful Orient Bambino V3 on a brown crocodile strap - lush combo


----------



## mr mash

New Orient bambino version 2. With blushark NATO








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## revad

I'm a carpenter, and have been wearing my Mako everyday for the past 5 years without any problems.

Sorry for the out of focus camera phone picture









Please ignore the non OSHA approved railing


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

mr mash said:


> New Orient bambino version 2. With blushark NATO
> View attachment 11886402
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Nice! It has that utilitarian, retro vibe. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eugenbx

Bambino V4 on Dark Brown Leather. I Love how the Rosé gold pops









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Kb-no

My first - and so far - only Orient. The power reserve indicator is great! Came with a leather strap, but I felt it was a bit too dressy for my daily wear. The perlon was a good match IMO...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## J.D.B.

A cool little freebie: It hand winds, too!


----------



## Fast1one

Orient Explorer


----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm sporting this beautifully executed affordable classic for tomorrow...

*Orient Star Classic*
Made in Japan
Automatic with hand-wind and hacking
40 hours power reserve with indicator
Domed crystal
38.5mm case w/o crown 
Currently on vintage soft dark brown leather














































No compromise, it is simply beautiful.
Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Marshall


----------



## GTR83

Today's lume shots...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Marine


----------



## Krosya

OS Royal Worldtime:


----------



## bbasch

Mako USA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rltubbs

M-Force at the Lake today.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Had to join the club eventually...now also a proud Ray-owner


----------



## sarvesh

Krosya;[URL="tel:42275442" said:


> 42275442[/URL]]OS Royal Worldtime:


Pls upload few more pic of this watch..... very nice piece....


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Caberguy

Wearing my M-Force Air Diver on a bracelet today:








I think I prefer it on leather, though:


----------



## watchman1221

Sorry I don't have any pics, but I'm wearing the Mako II USA in blue today


----------



## WatchEnthused

Ray II w/ Colareb Essential Leather Strap checking in.


----------



## steadyrock

GodZji said:


> Orient star+ hirsch strap all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post some more pics of this combo? I've got that same OS and contemplating putting it on a brown leather strap but that seems to be a combo that's hard to find pictures of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## Caberguy

Flight on Zulu...


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## GodZji

steadyrock said:


> Can you post some more pics of this combo? I've got that same OS and contemplating putting it on a brown leather strap but that seems to be a combo that's hard to find pictures of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to show you more pictures but sadly I just sold the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sticky

Maroon M F


----------



## brandon\




----------



## T-hunter




----------



## eugenbx

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101

Hiding in the plants:-d


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## Krosya

sarvesh said:


> Pls upload few more pic of this watch..... very nice piece....


I will, when I get a chance, meanwhile you can look around the forum - I have posted other pics of it in a past in other threads - like Show Orient other than Mako, etc. I think there was a thread on Royals with pics at some point too.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Maxi on Borealis rubber...


----------



## cman1120

Flight on custom leather









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Time for a beer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M-Force "Blue Lion"


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Colderamstel




----------



## MariuszD

Tonneau









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Just finished modding my Mako.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Krosya

sarvesh said:


> Pls upload few more pic of this watch..... very nice piece....


Here are a few more ( hard watch to photograph - very shiny) :


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## ladida

Blue Ray II on a strapcode superoyster.


----------



## ladida

ladida said:


> Blue Ray II on a strapcode superoyster.


Forgot the picture:


----------



## Ita

Star Classic










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

Ita said:


> Star Classic
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170612/5618337416816077bf27d0e1c490c89a.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> How is the hand winding?
> Specifically the way how the crown is shaped.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

allanzzz said:


> How is the hand winding?
> Specifically the way how the crown is shaped.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Hi, the hand winding is fine. Crown is good size and is easy to grip. About 10 cranks half charges the power reserve and arm movement keeps it fully charged after that.

Ita


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Have a good day









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Submariner


----------



## mapotofu

Orient Raven II


----------



## GTR83

Quick and dirty with the Xiaomi Mi 5 camera and some Snapseed sliders. Just don't zoom in too much lol


----------



## roverguy78

CER00008D


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## mr mash

.









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## artymr2

Got this beauty the other day. Looks so much better than in photos. Was thinking the black or blue but glad I got this one.


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101

A predictable orient Ray..My go too comfortable watch


----------



## Willmax

This one but no idea what model number it is


----------



## heyBJK

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## GTR83

Still the only Orient I have so far - sold the Flight, Ray, M-Force Beast and some others and haven't seen any other Orients I'm seriously considering.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


That is a great pic. A very difficult watch to photograph well...

Ita


----------



## ciba

Life is so colourful









Sent from my Andromax I56D2G using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ApexRex

Blue Ray II on Crown & Buckle Martini Racing Nato


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak

Orient Ray II with sapphire and ceramics bezel insert


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray on a black and orange nato strap


----------



## scpom18




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Letting this one go so some farewell time today


----------



## jarod99




----------



## ApexRex

Proenski said:


> Letting this one go so some farewell


That's an awesome one! Sorry to hear it's going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

ApexRex said:


> That's an awesome one! Sorry to hear it's going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I simply don't wear it enough to justify keeping it but no worries I have plenty Orients left ;-)

In case you are interested; this Orbit is still up for grabs.. Just PM me


----------



## anabuki




----------



## bjkadron

Switched it to leather for today!


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

GM on a Vario two-piece NATO.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## frldyz

.


----------



## Da Chief




----------



## GNNS




----------



## sinner777




----------



## Eran




----------



## bjkadron

Picture from yesterday but wearing the same combo today. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Brown leather.


----------



## mwchandler21

JDM World Stage WV0551ER


----------



## frldyz

Stingray + Seilko jubilee = stingray jubilee


----------



## sinner777

OS on vintage nylon strap


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Seatech Diver 500m


----------



## sinner777




----------



## bbasch

orient mako USA II on rubber ... this has turned into my summer favorite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## roverguy78

Really enjoying this one...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one




----------



## T-hunter




----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony ER27008W with a new leather strap


----------



## sarvesh

Fast1one said:


> View attachment 12330948


A humble request...... can you upload few more pic of this watch.....pls


----------



## bensdaddyjoe




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Scuba Diver 469SS049


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## guspech750

Mako USA.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## gdest

Catched in beautiful angle.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Kicking off the workweek with a classic myself...

*Orient Star Classic*






















































Should be a good one.
~v~_​


----------



## sinner777




----------



## oinofilo

The Beast!


----------



## sinner777




----------



## cocobambu

Orient World Heritage


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Joe Mags

Got it two days ago. First time out.


----------



## ladida

Joe Mags said:


> Got it two days ago. First time out.
> View attachment 12345931


Are those hands modded?


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orange Orient Ray


----------



## ultra7k

First time out with my new Panda. And by out, I mean at work.







.


----------



## Joe Mags

Not modded. Just a stock Mako USA II. Here is a better pic.


----------



## ApexRex

ultra7k said:


> First time out with my new Panda. And by out, I mean at work.
> 
> View attachment 12346137
> .


That is beautiful! Didn't realize Orient produced a watch like that. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo

ultra7k said:


> First time out with my new Panda. And by out, I mean at work.
> 
> View attachment 12346137
> .[/
> QUOTE]
> Beautiful Panda. I see there are 1/5th markers on the rehaut. Is the movement a mecaquartz?


----------



## bennytheblade




----------



## bjkadron

Went to a quarry this weekend where they do diving certification tests. It is over 190ft deep in some places. I was there for something a bit less serious though, hence the large parrot flotie. Watch performed like a champ though! Still wearing it today.


----------



## oinofilo

Today with my Orient Tonneau


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01341.jpg


View attachment DSC01337.jpg


----------



## artymr2

I think it looks quite good on the brown leather cuff strap.

Cheers


----------



## cman1120

Office Day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

A budget-friendly favourite to-day...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ultra7k

oinofilo said:


> ultra7k said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my new Panda. And by out, I mean at work.
> 
> View attachment 12346137
> .[/
> QUOTE]
> Beautiful Panda. I see there are 1/5th markers on the rehaut. Is the movement a mecaquartz?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly a mecaquartz, which I thought it might be originally but another member pointed out that it doesn't flyback. The instructions it comes with are for a Seiko solar movement, and it has smooth sweeping hands for the chronograph function, and if it has one flaw the top pusher is quite mushy, but other than that it's amazing (and the bracelet which is just well...They had to cut costs somewhere).
> 
> 
> 
> ApexRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful! Didn't realize Orient produced a watch like that. What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry didn't see this until today. The model # is WV0041TX, there are a couple different variants as well like a grey dial and a green dial. It's a JDM model so you'll have to grab it off the bay or some other channel. Beware the Orient Panda with the weird neon green hands, not sure what that's all about, but it is cheaper and lacks the same finish IMO.
> 
> I put up an unboxing and comparison for sweeping chrono hands (Orient Panda vs Seiko Mecaquartz vs Bulova Moonwatch) on Youtube for anyone that's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it being a JDM watch means there's little to no information/videos about it, but I figured I'd do one up for the first time in my life and share it with others cause this is just a fantastic Panda that more people need to own.
Click to expand...


----------



## sinner777




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## oinofilo

ultra7k said:


> oinofilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly a mecaquartz, which I thought it might be originally but another member pointed out that it doesn't flyback. The instructions it comes with are for a Seiko solar movement, and it has smooth sweeping hands for the chronograph function, and if it has one flaw the top pusher is quite mushy, but other than that it's amazing (and the bracelet which is just well...They had to cut costs somewhere).
> 
> 
> 
> I see, maybe it's the same movement as in my Pulsar.
Click to expand...


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mooncameras

Red Baron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artymr2

The flight on a mako bracelet, fits quite well. The end links are a little bit loose but its an old bracelet.


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA 










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MHe225

^^^

That's a very nice case.

Wearing my only Orient; still very happy with this one. Apologies for recycling this photo:


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## oinofilo

Ray on a Nato


----------



## frldyz

C


----------



## Caberguy




----------



## sinner777




----------



## MariuszD

;-)


----------



## sinner777

MariuszD said:


> ;-)


good watch, aint it dear friend? had to get it again...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

sinner777 said:


> good watch, aint it dear friend? had to get it again...


Indeed, it is. Just ordered new strap for it.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver


----------



## ultra7k

Orient Panda on a canvas strap that I picked up on the cheap to see if I would enjoy it. Turns out, I do! That stock bracelet was quite terrible.


----------



## JoeTritium

Got to love it!:-!


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Neuromancer




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Neuromancer




----------



## bigclive2011

Just snapped up a Orient M Force diver with black dial and power reserve.

The quality is superb, and I love the colour pops on the dial!!

Very impressed.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras

the star of the show or star's that is.. cheers



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cocobambu

The "Big" Seatech Collection Diver 500m










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Quick change of look.


----------



## Smokeandmirrors

Blue Ray II on MN strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## bigclive2011

That has such a classic look!!


----------



## ultra7k

Panda day today. Actually, it seems like everyday could be panda day.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

ultra7k said:


> Panda day today. Actually, it seems like everyday could be panda day.
> 
> View attachment 12397569


That's nice, what is the model#?

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtns

OrientStar Modern Skeleton WZ0181DK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ultra7k

ic3burn said:


> That's nice, what is the model#?
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


the model number is WV0041TX.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sinner777




----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday










Today


----------



## JDCfour

Just put on this new arrival 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## cocobambu

Orient New Poseidon


----------



## jenyang

Haven't worn this in a while. On canvas strap.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

This one again 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Modded Mako for your viewing pleasure.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Vamospues

Same Mako as above, without the mod.


----------



## Vamospues

ic3burn said:


> That's nice, what is the model#?
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


It's the *WV0041TX*


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon "Coke" bezel


----------



## sinner777




----------



## sinner777




----------



## J.D.B.

The old Orbit ERAK


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ApexRex

My heavy lifter, the Blue Ray II


----------



## king larry

vtns said:


> OrientStar Modern Skeleton WZ0181DK


I like the dial design but I think it would look better with a strap


----------



## Tarika777

A slightly wacky colour combo but I think it works









Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

sinner777 said:


>


Cool pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImranD

Orient Bambino!


----------



## hopscottch

Adventurer world time on a B and R band. I have grown incredibly fond of this watch. Not perfect but has awesome style and functionality IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Impossible to take decent photo. Reflections


----------



## MariuszD

Lazy time


----------



## hopscottch

sinner777 said:


> Impossible to take decent photo. Reflections


Nice. What brand Perlon is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri

Normally hang out at the Seiko/Citizen forum but I pulled this one out today:

















Orient Fineness Ultramatic. Pretty neat dual day/Kanji date display at 3 o'clock. Non-etched caseback markings are hard to make out.

Supposedly the thinnest automatic watch at time of production.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## sinner777

hopscottch said:


> Nice. What brand Perlon is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not branded. Italian seller on ebay.


----------



## rickpal14

Blue Ray I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## repeaterbeater

My Orient 2ER, starting to develop an addiction for these.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## hopscottch

Sun and Moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## jenyang

Cream Bambino on new beige alligator strap.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## jenyang

Haven't worn this in a while.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## twincity




----------



## sinner777




----------



## VadimMkin




----------



## hopscottch

Flight on blue RAF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

Star


----------



## mho_london

oinofilo said:


> Today with my Orient Tonneau
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12354997&d=1500306422"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12354999&d=1500306447"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12355001&d=1500306474"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love this! Could you tell me which model it is? I can only find the ones with Roman numerals at 12 and 6 o'clock.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sun and Moon on nubuck strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

Mako Mod


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Gargamel35

Bambino.


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## hopscottch

Defender on maratac Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krekmanski

Hello my friends, this is my first post here and without flooding the forum - here is a very special Orient. I turned 30 in the beginning of the month and my girlfriend gave me this beauty today after a looong waiting for the delivery.


----------



## Kuma23

Orient Symphony today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The wheel of color


----------



## Snapdaddy12

(Fixing pic orientation)









Ray 2 on Hirsch brown calfskin


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## jenyang

Relaxed look on canvas strap before long day tomorrow.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

The Star Seeker









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## osscar

My first orient -:-!


----------



## guspech750

Wearing my Mako USA today.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## J.D.B.

One of the pair


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Eyeservant

Greetings from Sweden. CFE04002B0 Orient GMT Sporty Automatic. My vehicle is also entirely human powered.


----------



## Beau M

Mako II on Martini strap


----------



## flatbows

Sat diver; my only Orient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

Threw on the Bambi for a quick trip!


----------



## lavantmj

My first Orient


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChristopherChia

more photos at @chriscentro


----------



## Tompie913

My new Bambino!


----------



## BigBandito

Newly arrived Mako XL.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## P695

Orient Mako XL


----------



## sinner777




----------



## JDCfour

M-Force Bravo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## VadimMkin

Orient Somes Green


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## frldyz

Orient


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Beau M

Matchy matchy


----------



## Ita

This one... it's a stunner










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky

Dug one of the XLs out.


----------



## Mirabello1

Orient USA









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Sun and Moon today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex

Just got this in, loving it!


----------



## guspech750

Modded Mako today




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Cobia

ApexRex said:


> Just got this in, loving it!


Looks like it could be worth in the thousands imo, very nice watch.


----------



## frldyz

El presidente


----------



## anabuki

Sex and fast cars ;-)


----------



## frldyz

Sunburst


----------



## sinner777




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Raku

Waiting for the bus with my OS Classic keeping me company.









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anabuki




----------



## rfortson

The Star Seeker









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

When you've got a bit of gold show it off.


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sinner777




----------



## matador02

My ten year old Original Orient Mako.


----------



## J969

Orient Captain Chrono


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MariuszD

Same as yesterday


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Beau M

This little guy


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

I decided to do something unorthodox to my Somes watch and put it on a different strap (I think the majority of folks here would agree that the Somes strap is by far the best feature of this watch) since I want to try out the Somes strap on my pilot watch, so here is the Green Somes on Panatime Shark strap with Breitling style deployant (very comfortable)


----------



## sinner777




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I would be wearing this >>









If it wasn't for the fact one of my grails arrived this week >>>


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Love that one , looks really nice.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## anabuki




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Raydius

This one has had almost zero wrist time since picking it up. Swapped the crystal for sapphire and threw it on a strap I had lying around









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

M-Force Titanium


----------



## gaoxing84




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Davo_Aus

Star Classic today... running +0.9sec/day (is this just lucky?)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Ulfgarrr

Slightly moded Orient Ray 2 
Coin edge bezel from Yobokies
Ocean bezel insert from Dagaz
Nato from Cheapestnatostrap
I also got à double domed blue AR sapphire crystal from Crystal times but have'nt installed it yet.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## gaoxing84




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Olyeller68

The Beast today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jackjack305

daigongen said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 758360


Not an Orient fan but I could get down with this one.


----------



## davemachin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiu23

Today is Orient Defender's time.


----------



## guspech750

Rocking my modded Mako on this rainy day.












Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Classictimepiece

Stingray, dead on too


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Armstrong31

Does anyone have a Polaris GMT to show?


----------



## ic3burn

Sun & Moon today









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

Davo_Aus said:


> Star Classic today... running +0.9sec/day (is this just lucky?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same model on the same strap, in the same country!

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchguy74

Found after a long search.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## davemachin

Very bling 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Back at my first love ( Orient watches )

Orient 3 stars with 1942 caliber...


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## sinner777

MariuszD said:


>


Love it. Great dear friend.


----------



## MariuszD

Have to agree. Great watch and very comfortable.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## frldyz

This watch has really grown on me


----------



## MariuszD

Another OS ;-)


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I just put my Ray on a NATO and I think its stunning! !


----------



## sinner777

.


----------



## MariuszD

Smallest OS in my collection.


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC

Sat Diver


----------



## texastom

Mako USA


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## IronHorseWar

OSD


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## gdest

Orient Open Heart.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davemachin

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

OS


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## azkid

This Sea King just arrived. I'd been seaking (cough) one of these for awhile and found a deal on this one in nearly new condition at the same time I had some birthday money to spend


----------



## Beau M

Nuthin crazy


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

MariuszD said:


>


Awesome pic. A difficult but beautiful watch to photograph...

Ita


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Ita said:


> Awesome pic. A difficult but beautiful watch to photograph...
> 
> Ita


Thanks Ita

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Mako USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

ORIENT Enduro


----------



## IronHorseWar

At doc's office. They said my left arm was twice as strong as my right, no idea why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0

Mako XL with a facelift. Brand new, self installed last night , domed AR blue coated, Sapphire crystal.


----------



## sinner777

Orient Star on Cward Bader buckle leather strap


----------



## sal4

Day 2 with the Orient Mako USA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## William Voelkel

The Mako USA. Original!








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Day 3 with my Orient Mako USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## MonTex

_Started out the day with a Citizen diver but switched to my very first Orient.
Must've been at least 3 years old now and it has held up well. Nice accuracy and dig the pusher at 2'oclock, gives it a bit of uniqueness.
It came with a bracelet but found it to be rattly so I've since tried numerous straps for it, quite a versatile piece.

*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*

Had it on a sailcloth strap for some time.









Nato









Canvas









Rubber strap









Zulu









Today on a khaki Nato...

















Have a great weekend everyone._
~v~​


----------



## IronHorseWar

MariuszD said:


>


Finally following this thread has paid off

Nice makos everybody, time to pack it up


----------



## Olyeller68

Sun and Moon for today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Modded Mako today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## IronHorseWar

guspech750 said:


> Modded Mako today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I think this is what Sitting Bull wore back in the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02

Well, I was about to wear this one today, but I changed my mind. I figured it has not been worn at all, plastic and tags still attached, for about ten years now, why even wear now? Yes, I purchased this about ten years ago, and put it away and just finally found it just yesterday in one of my old dresser that I was about to donate.


----------



## arislan

matador02 said:


> Well, I was about to wear this one today, but I changed my mind. I figured it has not been worn at all, plastic and tags still attached, for about ten years now, why even wear now? Yes, I purchased this about ten years ago, and put it away and just finally found it just yesterday in one of my old dresser that I was about to donate.


That's a rare item there, almost a unicorn.

In a fashion, this one hasn't been in rotation for a while, will see if I should still keep it after some new shoes










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Kulprit

Felt like wearing my Symphony II today. Highly underrated and overlooked in their lineup. Much nicer than the Bambino, imho.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Devil-

Blue ray II on Dassari strap


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GirchyGirchy

My Fauxseidon.

IMG_5248 by Girchy Girchy, on Flickr


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artymr2

Flight on a Ray bracelet.


----------



## Nexus17

Star Classic in black.


----------



## ic3burn

Sun & Moon on tanned leather, yay or nay?









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient FTT17005Y0


----------



## sal4

Black Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Bambino V4


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako on Super Engineer bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Late 1970's 3-Star Crystal "TV Dial."


----------



## Kuma23

USA II









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

New friend, Orient Air Delta Sti M force


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## AntFarm




----------



## JIke03




----------



## sticky

Yellow M F


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Panda


----------



## v1triol




----------



## pirelli7467

OSD on Strapcode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex

_Chillin on a Sunday with my...

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_



























~v~​


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Jonastan




----------



## NotSure

This big, beautiful, blue faced, sunburst and grain dialed Mako XL.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## sinner777

Old one today


----------



## artymr2

Blue Mako on blue leather.


----------



## Nexus17

ic3burn said:


> Sun & Moon on tanned leather, yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


YAY!!!


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient M force


----------



## sticky

If ever a watch was going to make the MM300 earn its corn it would be this one.


----------



## J.D.B.

Custom Wedgewood blue "Dirty Tuesday"


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

A bit bit of colour on a dull UK November day.


----------



## ronie88

View attachment IMGP0226.jpg


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Diver


----------



## Enoran

Orient Star Standard w/Power Reserve


----------



## heem6

Orient Capital Quartz


----------



## Bluejacket

Newest addition:


----------



## cocobambu

M-Force World Time:


----------



## jovani




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## sticky

Ray Raven.


----------



## cocobambu

King Master


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

An Orient in Orient (Tokyo)









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

My love/hate Orient: love the quality and the sunburst finish, hate the open heart, love to see the balance wheel, hate the open heart, love to see the balance wheel ...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Nilez

DJ05001W on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## Steve0

This one...and yes, I realize the day/date is wrong....but I liked this pic and it's quicker than uploading another.


----------



## davemachin

Black Friday buy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

Probably my fave XL and deffo the holder of the top slot in the full lume dial stakes.


----------



## Kulprit

Finishing up the NTH's week in the rotation.










Meanwhile, next week's watch just arrived, so it's getting a head start on the other wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Mid-70's Automatic TV Dial


----------



## Peace N Time

Blue Sentinel


----------



## Kulprit

The week of orange Mako continues, now with more orange!










It's like a little bit of summer on this drizzly December morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The oranger my watch gets, the worse the weather gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84

Mako USA II on BluSharkStraps 2-piece Kwick Change nylon strap


----------



## WOXOF

View attachment Orient Chrono 1 (2).jpg


FTD0900AW0

Haven't seen too many of these around.


----------



## sinner777

Bumble Bee Mako


----------



## Kulprit

Yeah, mixing pink and orange is an unforgivable faux pas, but Orange Mako Week had resumed, so what's a guy supposed to do? New (old) perlon strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orntar

Peace N Time said:


> Blue Sentinel


Love that watch. Just ordered one for my self.


----------



## darwin11

Vintage diver never die


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...


----------



## sinner777

Still bumble bee


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Kulprit

Orange Mako gets an encore while I test my mad regulating skillz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

.


----------



## Kulprit

Forgot to take my "bed/shower" watch off this morning before leaving for work, so now I'll be the dork in court with two watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I really want to move onto something else, but this watch will not go softly into the night (i.e., won't be regulated without a fight), so on my wrist it remains until I can finally tame this beast (or it devours me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutBD

Bambino V2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

Bumble Bee Mako


----------



## Kulprit

Office day today. I've had this one on the wrist for nearly two weeks. REALLY hoping I've finally hit the sweet spot on this regulation......my other watches are feeling unloved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I've tried a number of different straps on this watch the last two weeks but nothing really clicked. Last night I decided to put it on a junk bracelet I had in my big box o' watch stuff and I think I've finally found a winner! Not *this* bracelet, of course, since it's garbage and tapers far too much, but I definitely think SS is what it took for me to finally bond with this watch.

So now the hunt begins for a factory Orient bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

This rare beauty which is up for sale


----------



## Scar04

Just got it in the mail and it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Kulprit

Still trying to regulate this guy:










Decided, since I had the timegrapher fired up, to take a stab at regulating this one too. It's been by far my most wayward child:










We'll see how this one goes. Unfortunately the case back wrench slipped so I now have some new scratches on what was otherwise a flawless watch. Not a good start. ☹

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AntFarm




----------



## WirgmanUSMC

Scooped up an Explorer as a birth watch for my son who was born last Sat.


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## pugman

(sent from my samsung smartphone using tapatalk)


----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## osscar

Very good watch for the money (230 usd for a new one) - the bracelet is thinner than the M Force Beast or Maco XL but i like polished areas between links despite hollow end links.


----------



## sticky




----------



## sector445

.


----------



## Patent Guy

We three kings of Orient are...following yonder Star









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Friday? Sex as usual. ;-)


----------



## KoolKat

My new Mako II arrived in time for Christmas. So far it is running +1 sec/day right out of the box. This puts many of his Swiss brothers costing many times more in my collection to shame!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## erekose

Orient King Master. Present from
wifey.


----------



## osscar

mako xl :


----------



## soymicmic




----------



## guspech750

AntFarm said:


>


That is sexy!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Happy Christmas Eve peeps.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wtma

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## guspech750

Merry Christmas peeps.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ic3burn

Happy Boxing day people!!


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity




----------



## oinofilo

Mako über alles


----------



## sticky

I know there's lots of models but I still call this the "Roman" Bambino.


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient New Poseidon


----------



## NJWatcher

Hi guys,

What do you think of this Orient? I just swapped out the band. Thanks.


----------



## engkong93

Mako first gen


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B.

Tonneau time


----------



## Roddo

Strap changed to a 21mm handmade I had spare since removing it from another watch. I like that size more than 22 and lot, lot more than 20.

Not that I think it's a great match but I have a dark brown handmade, coming from a Ukrainian seller, in the mail. I just have to dabble. Can hardly ever just leave things alone.

I recommend the seller, 'handmade-leather-shop' on eBay, by the way. He makes them custom, to order, so delivery can take a fair while.









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Went with the Polaris GMT in black. Happy New Year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT27

jimmytamp said:


> View attachment 12721495


It's a shame Orient couldn't have applied a bit more attention to the finishing of the date window, and made sure that the date aligns evenly throughout the month. As their Flight watch, other than that, is a great timepiece for the money imho.


----------



## sticky

Blue Ray MK 1


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyMo34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Vintage









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Thought I was buying a Mako automatic, saw the next day I had bought a quartz (didn't even know Mako quartz existed). Anyway, I liked the green dial, so I kept it.


----------



## sal4

Mako USA I today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Blue Ray 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grabens1

Just got an Esteem Open Heart Automatic and love it so far! The accuracy is unbelievable for a $120 watch.


----------



## Daria0608

Just delivered.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Also just delivered, my first ever orient, fell in love with its explorer style shape but with a full day and the old logo looks cool!









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## usaomil




----------



## Bruno Stroszek




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## anabuki

Sexy Poseidon on Fridays ;-)









0


----------



## osscar

Orange day for me too!

MattR - nice mod!


----------



## jovani

ok, orange ...


----------



## guspech750

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Also just delivered, my first ever orient, fell in love with its explorer style shape but with a full day and the old logo looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


What a fantastic piece!! I've not seen that one. Wrist p o r n perfection!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek




----------



## wtma

Wrong forum, sorry.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Also just delivered, my first ever orient, fell in love with its explorer style shape but with a full day and the old logo looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


That's beautiful. What is the reference name?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> That's beautiful. What is the reference name?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks! It's wz0011ev

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Thanks! It's wz0011ev
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Kryptonite


----------



## Nexus17

Orient Star Classic. As the name suggests--pure class!


----------



## Porterjrm

Bruno Stroszek said:


> View attachment 12805213


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Porterjrm said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mako XL CEM75002D


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

36mm of classiness!









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nodnod222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today - one of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

The Union.

The dial is white although it looks cream which would be nice. This is one of my favorites but I haven't worn it in a while.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> 36mm of classiness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


That Orient Star is really nice.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## usaomil

Just received this strap today !!


----------



## luth_ukail

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> 36mm of classiness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Which model is that orient star? Looks very good

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

WZ0011EV


luth_ukail said:


> Which model is that orient star? Looks very good
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> WZ0011EV


Thank you.

This is a very sought out piece. Sold out everywhere.

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222

luth_ukail said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This is a very sought out piece. Sold out everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Rarely see an Orient with 36mm diameter, most of their watches are a bit too large (for me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luth_ukail

nodnod222 said:


> Rarely see an Orient with 36mm diameter, most of their watches are a bit too large (for me).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can relate. Even bambino are heading towards the bigger trend. I love what orient did on the quality. However, size do matters.

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

If I sell it you guys will be the first to know, send me a pm with something about orient and i'll have it for the future


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## Vamospues

By the sea in Gijón, Spain. A relaxing weekend to you all


----------



## Vamospues

Bruno Stroszek said:


> View attachment 12805213


Gorgeous scene/photo/watch ... enjoy


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## arislan

Minion Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Elvis Silva

Orient SK cal. 46941 (early 70's).


----------



## cocobambu

Orient New Poseidon










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Veinlk

Just arrived! WZ0021AC


----------



## sanovance

Orient ray ii










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Bambino V4










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nexus17

Orient Star Classic on metal bracelet (from a black-dial model).


----------



## Vamospues

Another Star, on grey suede leather.


----------



## Proenski

Orient Star Somes (for sale)


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva

Orient King Diver, cal. 1942. Late 60's.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanovance

Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanovance

Elvis Silva said:


> Orient King Diver, cal. 1942. Late 60's.
> 
> View attachment 12860469


Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Been wearing it all week. Giving it the love it deserves.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JustifyTheMeans

Orient Bambino. I changed up the strap, thoughts?


----------



## ZM-73

Orient panda today


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

My only one:


----------



## Elvis Silva

sanovance said:


> Cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, pal!


----------



## sinner777

.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Pre-Poseidon Coke Bezel


----------



## Dan3612

* Orient Stingray *


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jjam7

Orient Ray II Raven orange dial

View attachment 12881677


----------



## jjam7

Orient Ray II Raven orange dial


----------



## jenyang

Discontinued Orient Equalizer








Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Well I guess I get two posts in a row. LOLzzzz

I put my modded NATO back on. It's been a few years.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## player67

Awesome! ^


----------



## Ita

XL










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38

*Re: Yet another slightly unusual variation on the Orient J39 theme*

My recently acquired Orient J39009-80 in a rather unusual antique brass finish.










I've never seen another quite like this, so I'm assuming for now that the coating is supposed to look like this. :-s If anybody can tell me otherwise, I'd be pleased to hear from them. :-d


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Bezelbub

CFT00005M Racing Semi-Skeleton


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Vamospues

On my favourite strap, the thick and supple Titan CS from thestrapshop.co.uk ... No affiliation, just sharing


----------



## guspech750

USA!! USA!!


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## KarthikC

Got this delivered today and looks like im going to wear it for the dinner outing with the family.

Cheers!
Karthik









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## bcichlid




----------



## bcichlid

its *orient tank *CFDAC004W Power Reserve
Its got a very classic design, after original cartier tank watch,


----------



## London006

> Orient M-Force Orange Air Diver


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## sanovance

Black ray ii strapped with green zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar

Orient Saturation Diver


----------



## guspech750

IronHorseWar said:


> Orient Saturation Diver


Such a bad ass piece!!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Richard Alan

Ray II black


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17

Bosman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great on a brown strap! I have to try that myself.


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanovance

guspech750 said:


> Such a bad ass piece!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


What a beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89

Just unpacked this Bambino v4. Really like it just about everything about it so far. The dial is lovely and overall the design is understated and elegant as you'd expect from a Japanese brand. Think I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Olyeller68

Multi-Calendar for today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Rectigrade

Orient






blue ray II on a black and yellow leather strap


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Gharddog03




----------



## Mack1

Me new Orient Diver's 200m


----------



## guspech750

My modded Mako. 
I know I know. I need to redo the hands. 



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## gkirle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vamospues

guspech750 said:


> My modded Mako.
> I know I know. I need to redo the hands.


The lume on the second hand? Other than that, it's great, kind of "black ops".


----------



## Rocat

This Ray II arrived this afternoon. I removed the bracelet and installed this G-10 from Nato Int'l. Rain had started falling when I took the picture.









I was comparing it against my SRP315









Who doesn't like a lume picture?


----------



## cocobambu

Orient STI M-Force


----------



## cairoanan

Orange bezel mako xl


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## twincity




----------



## sal4

Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamie007

*Good evening from Arizona...

*


----------



## PiperTim

guspech750 said:


>


Love this one! I just wish it was smaller so I could get one for my puny wrist.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

PiperTim said:


> Love this one! I just wish it was smaller so I could get one for my puny wrist.


I'd say just try one on. Not too much money if you don't like the way it fits.

I love this one too. I just ordered an double domed sapphire crystal. Going to paint the hands black and relume them too.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Davo_Aus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity




----------



## wtma




----------



## Vermonster

Orient Ray II









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cman1120

Orient Flight on OD green canvas


----------



## sal4

Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient Men's Racing Semi-skeleton Commander CEZAE002B 23 Jewels Automatic


----------



## bayareasteve

A sunny watch for a sunny day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kuma23

MAKO USA II









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0

My Sapphire Mako XL has been on the wrist all week.


----------



## guspech750

Showing off my new NATO and stuffzzzz


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Mako USA I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cman1120

Same watch yesterday and today, the Mako II in that beautiful blue









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

There is just something amazing about Orients Blue dials. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## IronHorseWar

bayareasteve said:


> A sunny watch for a sunny day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












And a dark watch for a dark day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89

Just got this one today, Mako XL. So far I like just about everything about it. Size is was I wanted.


----------



## cjbiker




----------



## ZM-73

Orient pilot chronograph.


----------



## guspech750

ZM-73 said:


> Orient pilot chronograph.
> View attachment 12972073
> 
> View attachment 12972077


Bad ass!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## peatnick

Bambino









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Defender.


----------



## ic3burn

My Orient Star


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Limited Edition


----------



## arogle1stus

RickyGreen:
Orient Mako.
Even tho Orient is owned by Seiko my Mako outshines all of my
Seiko Autos and Hand crankers in terms of daily accuracy.
I discovered all gain up to 6 sec per day. But if I lay them crystal
downward on table top they regulate themselves quite nicely.
Whyzzat? Oh BTW I'm photographically challenged. No pics

X Traindriver Art


----------



## gkirle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack1

Orientstar moonphase


----------



## arogle1stus

gkirle:
Sweet. The watch and the ride.
Luv VWs. 
Have a great week

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## azkid

Sea King...


----------



## daveygts




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Beast First Generation


----------



## sal4

Black Mako I today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GNNS




----------



## guspech750

USA today.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barrister89




----------



## sal4

Black Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP83

Orient Star "Explorient" in white









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Mercs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

A pic from a few days ago, but one I will be wearing.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MP83

Today the 36mm black explorient









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## sirploppy

Orient Surveyor.


----------



## LabiVila

Wearing the Ray II which is the watch that got me into the hobby


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Loofa

MP83 said:


> Today the 36mm black explorient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Model number plz??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Loofa said:


> Model number plz??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WZ0091ER - it was a 2006 model, good luck finding one

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Just got this Monarch in.









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## khfishn

Just opened this Triton.


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## sticky

I've had it an age and I still can't decide whether I should have got the white one instead. :-s


----------



## guspech750

sticky said:


> I've had it an age and I still can't decide whether I should have got the white one instead. :-s
> 
> View attachment 13040965


Looks bad ass. Get the white and enjoy both?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## topog123

Love that Triton


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GNNS

Symphony


----------



## sticky

Titanium Beast. There's no argument about the titanium bit but I think the Beast moniker is overstating things a little.


----------



## JustifyTheMeans

Blue Sun and Moon V3 on a brown leather strap


----------



## Krsitoffer

Trying on different natos on my mako 2, i feel as if the olive green one looked just right.


----------



## kjf2017

Golden eye


----------



## VinnieSanders

"Nami" FAC09004D0


----------



## sticky

Not my favourite Orient if I'm honest but it's orange and a Ray.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## sal4

The watch that started it all for me, and I still greatly enjoy. Black Mako I.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhunter3

Dyno...Love love love this watch. Two sides show how the crystal seems to change in different lighting. I don't think it's a sapphire crystal but it sure looks like one.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin

jhunter3 said:


> Dyno...Love love love this watch. Two sides show how the crystal seems to change in different lighting. I don't think it's a sapphire crystal but it sure looks like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Whats the outer bezel scale measure?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily

My first Orient, a first gen USA I purchased at their release years ago. My 7.5" wrist makes it look quite vintage.


----------



## jhunter3

davemachin said:


> Whats the outer bezel scale measure?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll be honest...I have no idea. Looks like 90 units of something...


----------



## davemachin

jhunter3 said:


> I'll be honest...I have no idea. Looks like 90 units of something...


Does the second crown rotate the outer bezel? How interesting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Press

Mako II on Bonetto Cinturini 315.


----------



## Kuma23

Mako USA II









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Poseidon Limited Edition


----------



## guspech750

Love this piece. I don't see it posted really.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhunter3

davemachin said:


> Does the second crown rotate the outer bezel? How interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it does.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## cocobambu

Orient King Diver Junior and World Diver from 80's.


----------



## Barrister89

Trying out a Strapcode engineer bracelet on my Bambino v4. I bought the bracelet for one of my divers and surprised that it looks so killer on the Bambino.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## dmitrzak1

Ray II with a Yobokies bezel, Dagaz Insert and Strapcode Super Oyster.


----------



## ZM-73

Orient panda.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## mythless

Orient Star titanium


----------



## cocobambu

Orient Revolver


----------



## Tushar90

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13084243
> View attachment 13084245


Stunning! Very retro and that champagne dial is brilliant.


----------



## luth_ukail

Its been a while









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I used to have one of these a couple of years ago and regretted selling it... so this one arrived today, incredible to think such beauty can be acquired for relatively little money


----------



## ZM-73

Mako.


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky

A sunny day like this needs a bit of maroon.


----------



## Emg66

sticky said:


> A sunny day like this needs a bit of maroon.
> 
> View attachment 13134323


Nice pic


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buzz123




----------



## frldyz

mythless said:


> Orient Star titanium


............... what the hell is that.............>?

** drooling all over myself


----------



## suszu




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Tushar90

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13138193


The light makes it look like the '6' and '9' have fallen off.


----------



## Tushar90

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13138193


The light makes it look like the '6' and '9' have fallen off.
Beautiful watch nevertheless.


----------



## TCMojo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch

Have a nice Sunday!
Michael


----------



## Neuromancer

Sharing my love for Orient/Omega


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Samwatch said:


> View attachment 13151591
> 
> 
> Have a nice Sunday!
> Michael


Which model is this?

Doc Savage


----------



## polkadots

retro day for me:


----------



## smfd14

WOTD: The Orient "Planet Orient" Power Reserve.

Please visit my daily watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's topic, the most complimented watch in your collection?









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## speedlever

My 10 day old WZ0291EL:


----------



## pugman

Yesterday
forum image hosting

(sent from my samsung smartphone using tapatalk)


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Walk in the park.


----------



## volgofmr

Triton !


----------



## sknyaz

Uncle and nephew


----------



## sknyaz




----------



## sknyaz




----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Neuromancer

Day/date was not set correctly though


----------



## Vasily




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## engeebax

Loving my new Ray Raven....


----------



## Press

Mako II on a Strapcode Super Oyster.


----------



## Itubij

Day 7. Hello Orient, dress up the date window or get rid of it. I'm still loving my Bambino though. Thank you.


----------



## Light15

Here my daily wear today, which is the blue orient day/date, which I have recently mated with an Orient Mako II bracelet off fleabay, with all the light scratches gone with a very light application of the nylon scouring pad in one-direction.


----------



## Light15

Here my daily wear today, which is the blue orient day/date, which I have recently mated with an Orient Mako II bracelet off fleabay, with all the light scratches gone with a very light application of the nylon scouring pad in one-direction.


----------



## Vamospues

Happy "Dimanche" to all.


----------



## Vamospues

Double post


----------



## wristrocket

My father's day gift to myself.


----------



## Tattoonick

Rocking my new Triton, also my Fathers Day gift to myself. Lol


----------



## speedlever

Tattoonick said:


> Rocking my new Triton, also my Fathers Day gift to myself.


Sweet! I have a blue dial Triton inbound myself... another self treat for Father's Day.


----------



## speedlever

Tattoonick said:


> Rocking my new Triton, also my Fathers Day gift to myself.


Sweet! I have a blue dial Triton inbound myself... another self treat for Father's Day.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## speedlever

The Triton today, but I love the Classic too!


----------



## speedlever

Deleted


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cheddar

Going with a classic today...


----------



## robrobsen

Triton in Blue









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

New! Had to find something I can wear with my dress flip flops.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever

That white dial Star Seeker is on my list too!


----------



## GenericWatcher

Been enjoying my Mako USA II in coral reefs all over Mauritius this week


----------



## Roshan Firozkhan

Does this 36mm match my wrist? Feels a bit too small.


----------



## IronHorseWar

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13226227


Nice strap! Where is it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kola55

just picked thi up. Gray dial gen 1bambino


----------



## wristrocket

New Black Triton.


----------



## Tattoonick

wristrocket said:


> New Black Triton.


That strap looks great on there


----------



## Tattoonick

I've been loving the lume on my Triton. Been wearing this every day since I got it.


----------



## watchguy74

Roshan Firozkhan said:


> View attachment 13238115
> 
> 
> Does this 36mm match my wrist? Feels a bit too small.


I think it looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Multi year calendar on aftermarket solid SS. Modded with single dome mineral crystal.

Cheers


----------



## artymr2

Double post delete


----------



## wristrocket

Tattoonick said:


> That strap looks great on there


Thanks. It's my favorite strap for dive watches from Blushark.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Flight today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwczinmb

jhunter3 said:


> New! Had to find something I can wear with my dress flip flops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Stunning! What reference number is this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

Roshan Firozkhan said:


> View attachment 13238115
> 
> 
> Does this 36mm match my wrist? Feels a bit too small.


Looks perfect to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

Orient Mako II on new Benchmark silicone strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

dwczinmb said:


> Looks perfect to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I had to enlarge that...looks like a President/ Day-Date, and it looks perfect.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

dwczinmb said:


> Stunning! What reference number is this?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks, man...it's the Orient Star "Star Seeker," GMT, sapphire crystal, ref. #DJ00002W.

I think it's discontinued, but you can still find them. DM me if you are interested. I paid under $400, with shipping.

I've been experimenting with different straps for a lot of my watches...LOVE this. Rally strap incoming this week...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever

That white dial Star Seeker has to be one of my favs. I have a Triton blue dial and a 2013 OS Classic, but I really want one of those Star Seekers too. The budget committee would not be happy if I spring for one of those right now since I've bought two watches in the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Celldoc

Pic is from Friday, but still wearing it today ;-)....Star seeker on Bond-style






NATO.


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Kola55

Gray dial Gen 1.


----------



## Kola55

Vamospues said:


> View attachment 13250329


Awesome


----------



## wristrocket

Black Triton on a Blushark Alphashark in Admiralty Grey. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Mangetti

Old Ray I. Updated.


----------



## Derkdiggler

wristrocket said:


> Black Triton on a Blushark Alphashark in Admiralty Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## sal4

Back Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mysiak

Ray II


----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday









Today










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## foten21

My first orient 
arrived today and i am super happy
original strap







another from my old Citizen


----------



## foten21

My first orient 
arrived today and i am super happy
original strap
View attachment 13258393

another from my old Citizen
View attachment 13258397


----------



## srankin1826

Triton on Nato.


----------



## Tushar90

srankin1826 said:


> Triton on Nato.
> View attachment 13258453


That combo looks really good. 
I have been delaying my purchase, but seeing all these pics I do not think I will be able to control. 
Help me!


----------



## Celldoc

Star seeker GMT on gray NATO


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Krosya

View attachment 13262713


View attachment 13262717


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cocobambu

Go Brazil!!!!!!! World Cup 2018


----------



## MariuszD

Love this version. It's a pity that it is so difficult to get one.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## DARSUNG

Orient Star for Monday


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

MariuszD said:


> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


The white Millennium ... It's beautiful and so unique, I have been looking for one but it seems to be discontinued. Any idea where I might be able to find one?


----------



## MariuszD

Only chance is on eBay and watch forums.
Looked for mine for a long time

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Thanks for getting back  I will keep looking.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil

NONE. I am into analog automatics and analog quarts. She’s into Fitbits and iWatch.


----------



## sinner777

Orient Chronograph


----------



## jhunter3

MariuszD said:


> Yesterday


What reference is this Orient Star? It's gorgeous...


----------



## ean10775

Modified Orient Ray II on shark mesh

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## MariuszD

Jhunter3, it is WZ0161ER

Today Oreo



















Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazell

So excited. Finally purchased an Orient and it came in the mail today. I decided to go with a Bambino, 2nd Generation, Model: FAC00009W0 - White Dial with Blue Hands.

Realizing this may be an very ordinary watch for most, however, I'm super excited to finally have one in my collection. The only thing I plan to do to it (at the moment) is replace the factory buckle with a deployment clasp.

Thanks for taking a moment to check out my post!


----------



## MariuszD

Congrats Flazell. This one is very nice

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazell

MariuszD said:


> Congrats Flazell. This one is very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tifoso

Put my relatively new Ray II on a flexible and lightweight summer band, an Erikas Originals Black Ops MN Strap.

I love this watch -- in my opinion, probably the best watch value out there.....

Before and after photos:


----------



## artymr2

Orange Ray on black leather.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MariuszD

Yesterday...










... and today










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost

My favorite watch. If I put it face down when I sleep, it keeps dang near perfect time, maybe 10 seconds in a week error. Worn it every day for almost two years now.


----------



## sinner777

Old chronograph today


----------



## Tifoso

MariuszD said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Both are stunning!


----------



## speedlever

Orient Star WX0291EL (experiment with closeup lens for cellphones).


----------



## MariuszD

[/quote]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## coralnut

delivered today:


----------



## luth_ukail

Vintage









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amadean

Orange M-Force Bravo. I love this thing. Sitting on a Borealis isofrane today.


----------



## Amadean

Orange M-Force Bravo. I love this thing. Sitting on a Borealis isofrane today.


----------



## TypeSly

Orient Star (partial skeleton)


----------



## TypeSly

Oops double post.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## dwczinmb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Orange ray on silicone strap with orange stitching.


----------



## Kola55




----------



## Tifoso

TypeSly said:


> Orient Star (partial skeleton)
> 
> View attachment 13298647


Gorgeous....


----------



## watchguy74

Wearing my new Orient for the first time today.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## johnMcKlane




----------



## wtma

Newly arrived Mako USA, it wears so much better than my Mako XL on my small wrist. One of the best affordable divers out there in my opinion, very well designed and built.


----------



## Krosya

All week had this Planet Orient on:








But had to switch today to - what else? Orient Soccer - for the World Cup :


----------



## Krosya

All week had this Planet Orient on:
View attachment 13305011


But had to switch today to - what else? Orient Soccer - for the World Cup :
View attachment 13305019


View attachment 13305021


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amadean

Old SK compass


----------



## GNNS

New Orient Bambino with Breguet Numerals


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadean

Orient M-Force Bravo Orange on Borealis Isofrane.

Tea is a Madura Green Organic.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Mandos

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Vamospues

CEV0002W, just arrived to brighten up a grey day


----------



## J.D.B.

Oldie and goodie


----------



## erekose

Recently acquired WZ0071 world timer.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Mako today.


----------



## Krosya




----------



## speedlever

Wearing my Orient Star Classic (WZ0291EL) today.

Edit: I don't know why there are 2 pictures. When I noticed how large the orignial pic was, I uploaded a smaller image in place of the larger one. And yet they both show.

Edit 2: I figured it out.


----------



## MariuszD

Beast










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I've been after an all gold (coloured) watch for a while, something retro cool and blingy. Originally planned on a Casio but decided to treat myself to an orient.

I was impressed by the orient star I used to own and thought I'd give the orient president a try.

It's a gorgeous watch, got a premium feeling heft to it, solid links (hollow end links) and a gorgeous sunburst dial.

Here are some quick pics with my phone (not the best quality)










Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamsih300u

Here is my brand new Orient Star Retrograde. Arrived Monday - and I'm already in love. My second 'real' watch; the first is no longer with us.


----------



## sal4

Black Mako


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## MariuszD

Today set



















Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1

MariuszD said:


> Today set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Nice, what model/reference No. is that light-blue waffle-dialed beauty?


----------



## MariuszD

3-1-1, this is WZ0211FD Summer Limited Edition.

Today wearing this one










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

That's a beauty Mariusz. Haven't seen it before.



MariuszD said:


> 3-1-1, this is WZ0211FD Summer Limited Edition.
> 
> Today wearing this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Kuma23

Mako II USA









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## cocobambu

Poseidon Coke


----------



## Nikrnic

Blue Ray ll on Super Oyster









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau M

Mako Xl


----------



## anabuki




----------



## universal_cynic

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Krosya




----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Mr.Jones82

First Orient purchase


----------



## peterr928




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sal4

Blue Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ale De Alis




----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino RA-AC0003S


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## mythless

WZ0031AF


----------



## speedlever

DMCBanshee said:


> Orient Planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


Other than power reserve indicators, I'm not crazy about sub dials. But I have to say I really like the date display on this watch. One thing I find lacking in my current Orient Star Classic and Orient Triton is that the date display is very small and I find it difficult to read (something you younger guys will find out that comes with age!).


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Nexus17

Orient Star Standard Date on aftermarket leather strap.


----------



## Ita

Star...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyland

Among the rotation during the work week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MariuszD

Vintage Swimmer









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter10

Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osscar

Beast today:


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Nikrnic

Ray ll on Super Oyster









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## osscar

orange M - force today:


----------



## ZM-73

Solar panda.


----------



## 3-1-1

Ray II wearing its yachtmaster shirt and pants ...


----------



## Dan T.

Triton! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## GNNS

Another bambino here


----------



## wtma

Ray Raven


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Olyeller68

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## osscar

Mko XL also here:


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub 2ER... A discontinued and hard to come by piece









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickOfHail

SAB0D005S Aftermarket strap


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz123

Wow, that's a beauty!



Vamospues said:


> View attachment 13440433


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Solotov

First Orient watch arrived in the mail yesterday! Not sure if it'll stick around yet, but the initial impressions seem good.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Solotov said:


> First Orient watch arrived in the mail yesterday! Not sure if it'll stick around yet, but the initial impressions seem good.
> 
> View attachment 13455533


Congrats! Interesting. Vintage? I have not seen one with the date on the right and day on the left. I am not sure how I feel about that, but the cream chapter ring and silver dial is quite a unique look. I like it.


----------



## Solotov

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Congrats! Interesting. Vintage? I have not seen one with the date on the right and day on the left. I am not sure how I feel about that, but the cream chapter ring and silver dial is quite a unique look. I like it.


Definitely vintage, might be a franken too but I'm not sure yet. There are quite a few bad looking 'king diver' hodgepodge watches on ebay kicking around, but this guy looked pretty clean and it wasn't from the usual franken sellers. Definitely worth the risk for like 65$ shipped


----------



## GNNS

Orient RA-AC0003S


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ

















Michael


----------



## MariuszD

Michael
This is the best version, congrats.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Vamospues said:


> View attachment 13440433


Gorgeous watch. Which models is this and can anyone comment how Orient lume compares to Seiko lume perhaps?


----------



## Vamospues

buzz123 said:


> Wow, that's a beauty!


Thanks, the thing I love most about this Chicane is how deep the black of the dial is; too many "black" Orients out there are more like a dark grey.


----------



## Vamospues

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Gorgeous watch. Which models is this and can anyone comment how Orient lume compares to Seiko lume perhaps?


Thanks. It's the Chicane, FER1X003B0, out of production and almost impossible to find, unfortunately. When it was available it was one of the best value watches imaginable ($80 or so), the finish is excellent, I especially like the chunky raised indices and numbers.

The lume is the worst thing about this piece, very poor really. It's a general problem with Orients compared to Seiko, which use their proprietary "lumibrite", I think it's called. The lume on pieces such as the Seiko SNXS79 is outstanding for the money. Orient divers tend to have good lume, their dressier watches less so.

Today's pic of the same again with strap change:


----------



## apudabam

davemachin said:


> Whats the outer bezel scale measure?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Few months late ?

It's actually a slide rule which can be used to do some quick accurate calculations. The outer bezel is rotated by the crown at 11 o clock which lines up the calculations

and before you think slide rules are useless /inaccurate, we sent man to space and the moon with these marvels. On a watch it's simply beautiful


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Vamospues said:


> Thanks. It's the Chicane, FER1X003B0, out of production and almost impossible to find, unfortunately. When it was available it was one of the best value watches imaginable ($80 or so), the finish is excellent, I especially like the chunky raised indices and numbers.
> 
> The lume is the worst thing about this piece, very poor really. It's a general problem with Orients compared to Seiko, which use their proprietary "lumibrite", I think it's called. The lume on pieces such as the Seiko SNXS79 is outstanding for the money. Orient divers tend to have good lume, their dressier watches less so.


Thanks for the info!

After googling it and seeing some stock photos of the watch with the strap it comes with I realize I had this watch on my ebay watch-list not long ago. But from the stock pics it looked like the hands don't have lume which is why I eventually deleted it from my watch-list when it got too full. But after hearing your comment on the quality of the lume it might just be for the best.

Cheers!


----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## GNNS

Bambino


----------



## Krosya




----------



## buzz123




----------



## Dan T.

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Gorgeous watch. Which models is this and can anyone comment how Orient lume compares to Seiko lume perhaps?


Yeah, great watch, especially the applied indices.

Orient lume is nowhere near Seiko. However it isn't all that bad, either. I have worse lume than Orient in my collection (Bulova, Wenger, etc.). I have and have had a crap-ton of Seikos in my life, and the lume on them fades out in a linear fashion. Most other brands fade out in a nonlinear fashion, so the lume seems to fade out really fast on my Orients. However, I wore my Triton to the movies last weekend, and the movie sucked (as most do these days), so I was glancing at my watch occasionally, and I noticed that despite being faded compared to Seiko, my Triton was still illuminated for the entire two hours, even the tiny spots of lume on the power reserve indicator and the tip of the second hand. It surprised me, but I'm so accustomed to Seiko's kick-ass lume that I was underwhelmed with Orient until this last weekend. Now I see that it lasts just as long, but drops off in its initial brightness quicker than Seiko does. I hope that makes sense.

So bottom line: the lume isn't bad (I've seen worse), but it isn't as good as Seiko.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Eran

New arrival, wz0241da "prestige shop" limited edition, lovely burgundy dial.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Eran said:


> New arrival, wz0241da "prestige shop" limited edition, lovely burgundy dial.
> 
> View attachment 13474811
> 
> 
> View attachment 13474813


First time I have seen this. I really like it. Congrats!


----------



## sernsin

A discontinued piece WZ0091ER. The sunburst dial hard to pick up too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Bambino version 5


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Krosya




----------



## kinglee

This arrived a couple of weeks ago. Finally had time to size the bracelet. I'll wear it for a few days before I check the regulation.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## jwolfe

kinglee said:


> This arrived a couple of weeks ago. Finally had time to size the bracelet. I'll wear it for a few days before I check the regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


Please let me know what your seeing because my Ray II seems to be horribly inaccurate. I've gotten quite sick of needing to adjust it every day or every other day (When I first got it - it was literally almost 1m52sec/day - which is unacceptable). The more I wear it the faster it seems to run...


----------



## Independent George




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Bambino 2nd Gen Ver 2

Blue perlon strap to complement the blue hands









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## jdfernan

Today I'm wearing my 25 years old Orient "Calatrava"


----------



## Woody36327

Wow, that's REALLY clean for its age. I cant keep a watch that clean for 25 days hahaha


----------



## carloscastro7

sernsin said:


> A discontinued piece WZ0091ER. The sunburst dial hard to pick up too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is awesome

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

One of my 2 bambinos









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

carloscastro7 said:


> One of my 2 bambinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Grey dial? Attached another my older generation bambino 34cm LOL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Bambino RA-AC0003S


----------



## tro_jan

Some call it Thursday; I like to call it Friday Eve.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL

M-Force ready for action (testing at kids' playground with daughter...)!


----------



## Edones8

Just got the Orient Polaris GMT on a random restock on Orient USA for 40% off on Tuesday and I cant stop wearing it already. 😁👍


----------



## tro_jan

Going for a relaxing Swedish massage

Orient Sub 2ER









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## sernsin

tro_jan said:


> Going for a relaxing Swedish massage
> 
> Orient Sub 2ER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Very rare piece nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Polaris to start the day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Still an outstanding timepiece...OS Seeker GMT.


----------



## bearwithwatch

In case if someone's curious: Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan

bearwithwatch said:


> In case if someone's curious: Orient CFX01002TH
> 
> View attachment 13503255


What a unique timepiece my friend...

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Vamospues

bearwithwatch said:


> In case if someone's curious: Orient CFX01002TH
> 
> View attachment 13503255


I'm curious ... either I need more coffee or I'm getting old, but how do you know what DAY it is on this display? I assume it's a perpetual calendar right?


----------



## tro_jan

The whole tally changes every month. It doesn't exactly display you what date/day it is, but it shows the whole month and you search for it.


Vamospues said:


> I'm curious ... either I need more coffee or I'm getting old, but how do you know what DAY it is on this display? I assume it's a perpetual calendar right?












Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

tro_jan said:


> The whole tally changes every month. It doesn't exactly display you what date/day it is, but it shows the whole month and you search for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Thanks ... It's obvious: once someone explains it, of course. I can now see that the position of "SU", for example, differs in the white "arms" of the date wheel ... so, you obviously took this photo on Monday this week, the 24th.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vamospues said:


> Thanks ... It's obvious: once someone explains it, of course. I can now see that the position of "SU", for example, differs in the white "arms" of the date wheel ... so, you obviously took this photo on Monday this week, the 24th.


aye comrade. When month changes then I'll just push the button to bring the white days label corresponding to the week 
and yes, it is a perpetual calendar without any year limitation. So, in principle, it should be alright till the Earth becomes a living hell.


----------



## sticky

No prizes for guessing which Orient I'm wearing today.


----------



## buzz123




----------



## sernsin

Leather strap a new feel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

sernsin said:


> Leather strap a new feel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, what's the model number?


----------



## sernsin

Pneuma said:


> Wow, what's the model number?


WZ0091ER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

You could say it was a bit Forceful.


----------



## T4VI

Wearing my KD, but didn't have time to take a wrist shot, so old pic.


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Kulprit

Need to adjust the date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

This watch did nothing for me on rubber, it did nothing for me on black Zulus, orange Zulus, or black & orange Zulus, but on a rattly, second-hand Orient bracelet it's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## osscar

Bravo Midnight blue:


----------



## sticky




----------



## tro_jan

Back to the 2ER Sub









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Timekeeping is very erratic with this watch. One of my goals in wearing it this week is to try to establish a baseline so I can take another stab at regulating it. Not so easy when I can't get consistent numbers out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Clouds over Table Mountain.


----------



## Will3020




----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit

No surprise here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Bambino


----------



## GNNS

The "Breguet" Bambino RA-AC0003S10B


----------



## Pneuma

Bambino again


----------



## apudabam

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Clouds over Table Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 13527731


Very beautiful....

Travelling to CT next week and my new Orient Triton and Bambino both will be traveling with me.

Looks cloudy though...


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Finally broke the strap in and it is feeling pretty good


----------



## wristrocket

It's a photo from last month. Today is too dark and rainy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Kulprit

Back here again today as it's time to regulate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## tro_jan

Mesmerizing blue

The [discontinued] Orient 2EV, Day Date homage









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## ronkatct

Orient Howard Blue


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino


----------



## buzz123




----------



## djw1674

*2011 Ray....with new crystal.*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 13547061


I love that dial!


----------



## mguffin2k6

On a NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020

An incredible watch for the money. M2


----------



## -e-

.


----------



## GundaBeast

Black Triton


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Howard


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## soaking.fused

Found this older shot of my Mako on mesh and wanted to post it up.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tweety889

Just got this barely 3 hours ago! Got to share this new blue Mako III ...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. 60's Orient Olympia hand winder. 
(Basically impossible to get a picture without refection)


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony


----------



## fatalelement

At the office with my Orient Curator









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

M2


----------



## GNNS

Bambino Version 5


----------



## NocturnalWatch

To lazy to take new pic as weather is bad today. So, recycled pic. Please don't judge me!









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Blue Howard


----------



## sernsin

Good day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bamboo version 5 looks very nice. Love the fonts and the blue hands.

I have version 4.


----------



## Calypso2

Love this watch, but it has no lume, and the silver hands can be hard to read. Good time keeper also.


----------



## GNNS

ronkatct said:


> Bamboo version 5 looks very nice. Love the fonts and the blue hands.
> 
> I have version 4.


Thank you, it's a nice classic watch. The dial is also very nice, it is not sunburst, but has a nice silvery surface, and a somewhat warm, vintage feel.

which one do you have?


----------



## GNNS

ronkatct said:


> Bamboo version 5 looks very nice. Love the fonts and the blue hands.
> 
> I have version 4.


Thank you, it's a nice classic watch. The dial is also very nice, it is not sunburst, but has a nice silvery surface, and a somewhat warm, vintage feel.

which one do you have?


----------



## GUTuna

A vintage ChronoAce. It's really the case that is special on this one. 27 jewel Orient 429 caliber. Kanji day/date.


----------



## BimmerFan

My Mako II on a Nick Mankey Autumn harvest strap


----------



## GNNS

Outdoor or indoor, a very beautiful watch


----------



## watchstrap

Was wearing a Mako, but ended up swapping to a turtle.


----------



## biggymo6

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13589033
> 
> 
> Good day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch! Model?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street

tweety889 said:


> Just got this barely 3 hours ago! Got to share this new blue Mako III ...


Model #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street

NocturnalWatch said:


> To lazy to take new pic as weather is bad today. So, recycled pic. Please don't judge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

thrty8street said:


> Beautiful watch! Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! SeriousWatches.com. Was also listed at JomaShop, DutyFreeIsland, LongIslandWatch, but extremely hard to get. Always out of stock, so lot of patience and speed needed. BTW, it also features sapphire crystal. Price: ~$200.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

biggymo6 said:


> Lovely watch! Model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Discontinued wz0091er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggymo6

sernsin said:


> Discontinued wz0091er
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad it's discontinued...looks like I'll have to add it to my lists...seriously nice piece!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

My new sun and moon...anyone know what it is called? Is it Sun and Moon Classic? Or Executive?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

this...


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. New Mako III today & tomorrow.


----------



## tantric

Not wearing it today but this was on my wrist earlier in the week. Such a unique piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ursmeloman




----------



## NocturnalWatch

One day trip to Pecs, Hungary. Arcad-Mall, knives shop. Orient ER2F004W.















Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

Orient Ray Raven II


----------



## artymr2

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. New Mako III today & tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 13604025


That red dial looks fantastic. Does it change from deep/dark red to candy apple? (a bit like the mako blue going from almost black to light blue depending on light).

Cheers


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

artymr2 said:


> That red dial looks fantastic. Does it change from deep/dark red to candy apple? (a bit like the mako blue going from almost black to light blue depending on light).
> 
> Cheers


Hi, thanks. I wouldn't say the dial colour changes that much. It's more just a sunburst effect.

Edit : I think this is what is meant by sunburst effect ?


----------



## thrty8street

tantric said:


> Not wearing it today but this was on my wrist earlier in the week. Such a unique piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does having it on a strap reduce the feel of the weight on the wrist significantly? I hear this is a hefty watch to wear as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

thrty8street said:


> Does having it on a strap reduce the feel of the weight on the wrist significantly? I hear this is a hefty watch to wear as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely yes. The stock rubber strap which comes with the watch is in my opinion also a very good match, both looks and comfort wise. Wearing just that combo at the moment while typing reports on my computer.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino Version 5, RA-AC0003S (RA-AC0003S10B)


----------



## tro_jan

Orient 2ER Sub Homage

Discontinued model









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

tro_jan said:


> Orient 2ER Sub Homage
> 
> Discontinued model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


Wow i haven't seen that before. It looks awesome


----------



## tro_jan

ConvicTech said:


> Wow i haven't seen that before. It looks awesome


Thanks. Yep, lot of people my watch group have been looking for this. And are willing to shell out upwards of $400 for a good piece.

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony ER27008W


----------



## ishtar007

Mako 2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

thrty8street said:


> Does having it on a strap reduce the feel of the weight on the wrist significantly? I hear this is a hefty watch to wear as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never worn it on the bracelet so can't comment on how much the feel of the weight is reduced, but I can imagine it is indeed reduced. And that's one of the reasons I haven't worn it on the bracelet...

However - it's still a heavy watch. I tried it different straps, and found that the ideal strap needs to have a strong yet comfortable grip on my wrist, to really reduce the feel of the weight. Hence the canvas it's currently on.

I love this watch because it showed me that I can pull off a big, heavy watch. And it looks great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Independent George




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tro_jan

Thursday and "the little one"









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78

Ana-digi









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

roverguy78 said:


> Ana-digi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Now that's interesting!


----------



## glen8ak

ishtar007 said:


> Mako 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did you have that case bead blasted? It looks great


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sernsin

Rare orient star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete109

Saturday morning mako..


----------



## Pete109

Ke0bfy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this? Looks great but a big diameter I guess?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Orient Defender. 42 mm. Also in blue (ss bracelet), cream , and black dials. Currently on sale at Longislandwatch for $129.



Pete109 said:


> What model is this? Looks great but a big diameter I guess?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Orient Defender. 42 mm. Also in blue (ss bracelet), cream , and black dials. Currently on sale at Longislandwatch for $129.


The photo makes it look bigger. Really fits my 7 1/2 inch wrist well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Orient Defender. 42 mm. Also in blue (ss bracelet), cream , and black dials. Currently on sale at Longislandwatch for $129.


That's pretty good price IMO.  Nice watch.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Snowy morning with the Orient Planet 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Yes, doesn't wear as big as some other 42 mm watches, probably because of it's 48 mm l2l length. I've got the cream dial one. It was the first automatic watch I bought, just after they came out, 5 or 6 years ago. At the time, if I remember correctly, I paid about $200 for the watch.
Cheers



Ke0bfy said:


> The photo makes it look bigger. Really fits my 7 1/2 inch wrist well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Mako III


----------



## GTR83

My only Orient for now, although I do think I'll get another one soon.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## gshockaddicted




----------



## Pneuma

Early flight with Bambino


----------



## audiomagnate

Just my plain old black Ray II on a plain old Miltat SO, but guess what, this vintage Russian collector freakin' LOVES it!


----------



## ConvicTech

Orient Blue Ray II


----------



## ConvicTech

Orient Blue Ray II

View attachment 13640545


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## speedlever

WZ0291EL


----------



## sernsin

Got this yesterday ... amazing dial and the AR coating is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13641905
> 
> 
> Got this yesterday ... amazing dial and the AR coating is stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that is a cool dial! What is the model number if you don't mind me asking? Congrats!


----------



## gnuyork

This one, but probably change to something else later.


----------



## sinner777

Oyster


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ER2F004W








Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, that is a cool dial! What is the model number if you don't mind me asking? Congrats!


Thanks. Wz0051dv orient star standard date carbon fiber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Conference time with my Orient Bambino


----------



## GNNS

New Bambino Version 5


----------



## gordonhurst

On the wrist today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot Chrono


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ConvicTech

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13648007


Wow, is this a mod or a regular model?


----------



## sinner777

Daydate


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya

ConvicTech said:


> Wow, is this a mod or a regular model?


This is the Orient that never existed. All parts are Orient, but it was not made by Orient, but rather some other place in Asia. They just bought up a lot of old stock parts and put these together. Something Orient should have done themselves. These are pretty rare, but do come up here and there. Sort of a collectors item.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

My fave.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star Open Heart, running about +3 seconds a day


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## Krosya




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## jerouy

About 15hour power reserve charge everything 1km walking.









Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Is not a luxury watch can't sell high price but you know once u sold it unlikely will get a it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Winding down, throwing this on before we head out for cocktail


----------



## sinner777

.


----------



## Dantanamo

Orient EVO9-CO Day/Date Automatic. Didn't have time to set the day or date today, however.


----------



## GTR83

Disclaimer: I know it's too big for my wrist, but I love it.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Bambino on NATO









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Looks like the date change is happening during the day?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

93 Honda Civic said:


> Looks like the date change is happening during the day?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You're right! Didn't pay attention when I was adjusting the date. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

NocturnalWatch said:


> You're right! Didn't pay attention when I was adjusting the date. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


You're welcome! I'm getting my first automatic watch this week (Orient Star Classic) so I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Pneuma

Bambino


----------



## ishtar007

Mako 2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

My first automatic. Came in yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino Version 5


----------



## sticky

One of the M Force clan.


----------



## audiomagnate

Black Ray II/Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## ady1989




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Prashant pandey

Mako









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13675293


Love it. Which one is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Mr.Jones82

93 Honda Civic said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13675293
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks! Mako XL. Got rid of the bracelet and put it on a strap.


----------



## peatnick

Cold and gray hump day


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Bambino Gen. 2


----------



## sinner777

GNNS said:


> View attachment 13676459
> 
> 
> View attachment 13676461
> 
> 
> View attachment 13676471


this is such an understated watch .

bought one for friend, it looks stunning in metal. pictures cant catch the fine grain on dial, chrome dots, enamel style numerals or blackout hands with blueish hue. trully a stunning variation of bambino.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thanks! Mako XL. Got rid of the bracelet and put it on a strap.


Nice. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destructo

Indoors








and
outside


----------



## destructo

Indoors










and
outside


----------



## destructo

OK Im going to try that again

Indoors










Outdoors


----------



## suzublu




----------



## backarelli

orange









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## GNNS

sinner777 said:


> this is such an understated watch .
> 
> bought one for friend, it looks stunning in metal. pictures cant catch the fine grain on dial, chrome dots, enamel style numerals or blackout hands with blueish hue. trully a stunning variation of bambino.


Your description is spot-on. It looks great in person.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## tro_jan

Orient 2ER sub homage









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Contemporary ER2F004W









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## destructo

That watch is so nice. I really want the Orient Titanium.

Is it physically lighter?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

destructo said:


> That watch is so nice. I really want the Orient Titanium.
> 
> Is it physically lighter?


Yes of course. I didn't weigh it, but it is noticable lighter than my Seiko 5 SRP513. Can't do it now because I left it at my watchmaker to regulate it. It was OK, just +6-9 sec/day, but that OCD...  My watchmaker said I'm kinda crazy and weird. His Seiko is -15 sec/day and he don't want to regulate it 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989




----------



## RobNJ

Something oldish.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Mako 3.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ady1989




----------



## Vamospues

FFP01002B7 ... with the wrong date.


----------



## GTR83

Gave the big ol' beast some new rubber.


----------



## backarelli

....I kept it this day's on wirst 









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## speedlever

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yes of course. I didn't weigh it, but it is noticable lighter than my Seiko 5 SRP513. Can't do it now because I left it at my watchmaker to regulate it. It was OK, just +6-9 sec/day, but that OCD...  My watchmaker said I'm kinda crazy and weird. His Seiko is -15 sec/day and he don't want to regulate it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


I'm with you on the accuracy thing. I couldn't abide that much daily differential.

Right now, I'm happily regulating my automatics using positional adjustments. If that fails, I'll pop the back and move the lever. But so far, I'm able to keep them within a few seconds of reference over extended periods of time (I only reset when daylight savings time ends/begins). Sometimes, the resting watch gets out 15 seconds or so if I'm not paying attention, but a few days in the proper resting orientation gets it right back to reference.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Krosya




----------



## NocturnalWatch

destructo said:


> That watch is so nice. I really want the Orient Titanium.
> 
> Is it physically lighter?


Got it back and weighed it. It's only 54 grams on that leather strap! I'm really surprised. Didn't expect so low weight!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13687357


aauuu...It's a very , very beautiful wristwatch 
What is the bumber of model ?

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Pneuma

Even though I dress up for work everyday, I am not a dress watch guy. Before purchasing this Orient Bambino, I wore mostly drivers and pilot/field watches. I have one dress watch, but I only wear it in the most formal occasions. That was until I got this Bambino. I love this watch so much that I am considering sell my other watches.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Open Heart


----------



## colorblind




----------



## GTR83

The stock rubber strap's keeper finally crumbled after 5 years of constant wear - it's a good thing I have an Obris Morgan strap lying around.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

backarelli said:


> aauuu...It's a very , very beautiful wristwatch
> What is the bumber of model ?
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


Hi. I think it's one of the best looking Orients I've ever seen. Model no WZ0031FC, I think.


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## WichitaViajero

Sick man! What model is it? Never seen it before but I love it!


sernsin said:


> View attachment 13691221
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. I think it's one of the best looking Orients I've ever seen. Model no WZ0031FC, I think.


+1 I totaly agree with 'u'....

ThankkssS for replay....

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ConvicTech

Double Dekker Ray/Mako


----------



## sernsin

WichitaViajero said:


> Sick man! What model is it? Never seen it before but I love it!


Thanks. Is wz0091er it has a 60s Tudor and Rolex Explorer vibes. Kinda rare and hard to find. Is 36mm with a subtle sunbust dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

OSD for me today.


----------



## Pneuma

Last day with this watch, will change tomorrow


----------



## djw1674




----------



## djw1674




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Bezelbub

Orient called this watch "Emperor", I think, when I bought it this watch online in Aug. 2010 The movement was the cal. KL EM5J-CO-CA which Orient still uses in many of their watches priced from low to quite high. The watch cost $41.00 and came with an amazingly, cheap, and flimsy metal band, which I quickly replaced with a decent leather strap. The dial is not the most attractive being quite busy looking and a bit gaudy. But I guess that's part of its charm. I hadn't worn it for a couple of years so for the past 32 days I've been wearing it mainly to give it an extended time check. The watch kept very good time losing an average of -4.1 sec. per day.The picture on the left was taken Dec. 7, 2018 while the one on the right was taken Sept. 2010.


----------



## Pete109

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ

V is for victory. (But I couldn't be bothered with the day and date.)


----------



## buzz123




----------



## TelJanin

djw1674 said:


> View attachment 13698053


Wow! What a beautiful watch! What's the model number?


----------



## colorblind

WichitaViajero said:


> Sick man! What model is it? Never seen it before but I love it!


Orient Star Classic WZ0091ER


----------



## djw1674

TelJanin said:


> Wow! What a beautiful watch! What's the model number?


Thanks! It's the Sentinel FAC05002DO (blue dial). Looks like it's out of stock at several places. The bracelet was folded link. Had to swap it out for another.


----------



## Olyeller68

Krosya said:


> View attachment 13701757


Really like this one, what is the model number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

My blue dial 6139 Pogue (now being called the "Cevert"?)


----------



## Elarock

Elarock said:


> My blue dial 6139 Pogue (now being called the "Cevert"?)


On man just realized the post was asking for Orients! Gah sorry.


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane. Feliz Domingo a todos


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Ray Raven.


----------



## Krosya

Cant get enough of vintage things:


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Krosya




----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## GNNS

Orient Classic Bambino Version 5


----------



## copperjohn

Orient Star


----------



## AlladinSane

Bambino v5 in Rose Gold


----------



## backarelli

...









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I keep looking at the new Makos, but then I throw this on and think, "Nah, I'm good".


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sticky

Bit of lume, well a lot actually.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## RobNJ

I decided to take a nap in my World Diver, because it was nighttime in Karachi. Like many divers, it is famous for its water resistance: 40 meters, or, keep at least 40 meters from water.


----------



## RobNJ

(Duplicate.)


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## arogle1stus

RickyGene:
Wore my Orient Flight yesterday (Sat) and Black Mako (Fri)
Usual rotation

X Traindriver Art


----------



## GTR83

Been wearing this one all day. Was a bit surprised when I turned off the bedroom's lights.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mythless




----------



## Censport

On a recent trip to Japan, I couldn't decide between these two Neo 70s. My coworker offered to buy whichever one came in second. He's now the proud owner of the red dial, and I'm very happy with the gold.


----------



## Kaffbee

My JDM automatic


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## GNNS




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Not today's pic, but this








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## Vamospues

Kaffbee said:


> My JDM automatic


Very clean and simple, never seen it before. May I ask where you bought it? There are plenty of Far East Orients I would love to get my hands on and import to Europe ... but most of the ones I like seem to pop up on Chinese web sites like JD, and they don't post to Europe, as far as I know.


----------



## Uros TSI

Love this one. Just picked it up today.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Uros TSI said:


> Love this one. Just picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lepo , leeepo !!! Čestitam na prinovi !

Congratulations! Really nice watch...I want you to enjoy it every single moment

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Uros TSI

Thank you tebra!  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffbee

Vamospues said:


> Very clean and simple, never seen it before. May I ask where you bought it? There are plenty of Far East Orients I would love to get my hands on and import to Europe ...


I bought it on one of my trips to Tokyo, I believe it was back in 2013. The watch is ref Orient WV2271EM and features Orient cal. 469 movement and a sapphire crystal. The day symbols are also in Japanese mut I've found it more practical to use the english ones since I don't speak japanese . I believe it was somewhere around 200-300 USD tax-free and at first the accuracy of the watch was way off (like "a minute a day" -off) mut it got sent to Japan for repairs and now it's keeping time nicely. You can read about the accuracy-issues here. .


----------



## Kaffbee

Vamospues said:


> Very clean and simple, never seen it before. May I ask where you bought it? There are plenty of Far East Orients I would love to get my hands on and import to Europe ...


I bought it on one of my trips to Tokyo, I believe it was back in 2013. The watch is ref Orient WV2271EM and features Orient cal. 469 movement and a sapphire crystal. The day symbols are also in Japanese mut I've found it more practical to use the english ones since I don't speak japanese . I believe it was somewhere around 200-300 USD tax-free and at first the accuracy of the watch was way off (like "a minute a day" -off) mut it got sent to Japan for repairs and now it's keeping time nicely. You can read about the accuracy-issues here. .


----------



## GNNS

Uros TSI said:


> Love this one. Just picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The gold one looks really nice. I have to admit that maybe this one, is better in gold than in stainless steel. It suits it's classic style a bit better overall.


----------



## Uros TSI

I also think that deciding on gold plated was a good idea. What surprised me is that it has snap on caseback. Not a problem to me since it won't get near water, but seems awkward these days. On the other hand, the price of just under 140€ on creationwatches is magnificent for mineral curved crystal, hacking, handwinding, very detailed and signed crown, SS case watch with dial like this. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

One of my all time favourites


----------



## backarelli

Uros TSI said:


> I also think that deciding on gold plated was a good idea. What surprised me is that it has snap on caseback. Not a problem to me since it won't get near water, but seems awkward these days. On the other hand, the price of just under 140€ on creationwatches is magnificent for mineral curved crystal, hacking, handwinding, very detailed and signed crown, SS case watch with dial like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That dial in combination with a golden case just kills me.  There is also a version with a green dial and a golden casing that really pure beauty for me  (Bambino 4) /not my picture/









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Uros TSI

Yes, that one is a beauty, but having a green dial Amphibian SE, and wanting an Arabic numerals dial, it was a no-go. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

......and , my mind automaticlly switched to green Alpinist

Of course, it's important to completely fit with the rest of the collection !!!

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## HeikkiL




----------



## Impulse

Mk1 Ray.


----------



## willf

Orient, world time PVD.


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sp1r1t1sm




----------



## Krosya




----------



## GNNS




----------



## NocturnalWatch

sp1r1t1sm said:


> View attachment 13739981


Really like this one. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Uros TSI said:


> Love this one. Just picked it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lijep sat . Not a fan of gold in general, but I must admit that this gold case really matches with that dial.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

NocturnalWatch said:


> Really like this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


WV0041TX if I'm correct? Tried to buy it from Japanese sellers on ebay twice, ended up with refunds since they would not send it to me. Serbia was not in exclusion list for shipping.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Uros TSI said:


> WV0041TX if I'm correct? Tried to buy it from Japanese sellers on ebay twice, ended up with refunds since they would not send it to me. Serbia was not in exclusion list for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep. It's in my pipeline for future purchases. For now I've only one Orient: ER2F004W. Titanium case, sapphire crystal, textured dial, applied indices, blue hands, ~€199 from SeriousWatches Netherlands. Not today's photo.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sp1r1t1sm

NocturnalWatch said:


> Really like this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Very cool watch indeed! Absolutely in love with it.



Uros TSI said:


> WV0041TX if I'm correct? Tried to buy it from Japanese sellers on ebay twice, ended up with refunds since they would not send it to me. Serbia was not in exclusion list for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on ebay. Sometimes, you can find JDM watches importers from EU with very competitive prices.
Bought mine 200€ no import tax, free delivery.


----------



## ishtar007

We all know the watch, so about the beer: Erdinger Dunkel. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ishtar007 said:


> We all know the watch, so about the beer: Erdinger Dunkel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very good beer! Tried more than once and more than just one mug 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

sp1r1t1sm said:


> Thanks! Very cool watch indeed! Absolutely in love with it.
> 
> Keep an eye on ebay. Sometimes, you can find JDM watches importers from EU with very competitive prices.
> Bought mine 200€ no import tax, free delivery.


There was a few for sale in Germany for ~125€, but only domestic shipping.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

sp1r1t1sm said:


> Thanks! Very cool watch indeed! Absolutely in love with it.
> 
> Keep an eye on ebay. Sometimes, you can find JDM watches importers from EU with very competitive prices.
> Bought mine 200€ no import tax, free delivery.


Yep. Orient just need to correct two things on it and it would be perfect: hands are bit too short, and counter balances are too long. Nevertheless, really nice watch, as I said.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Uros TSI said:


> There was a few for sale in Germany for ~125€, but only domestic shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That could be solved via one of WUS members from Germany.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Never crossed my mind. Meanwhile I got contact in Germany.

Funny how I noticed the same thing on Orients, 99% of their models have too short hands for my taste. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

For Christmas Eve


----------



## ismiv

I bought 2 watches for my wife and I but they are still under the tree. I'm going to give it to her before we drive to a Christmas party with my family in a few hours. The images were taken from google but those are the watches. The one with the subdials for her and the black dial for me. I hope she likes it as much as I like hers(I wish they made that one in a bigger size.
Marry Christmas!!

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


----------



## sernsin

Merry Xmas everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cader

Ray 2. Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## sticky




----------



## GNNS

Morning choice: Symphony with white dial and arabic numerals ER27008W









And for the evening...bambino version 5, with nice breguet numerals, blue hands, and silver dial, RA-AC0003S


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Krosya




----------



## tss88

I have been wearing this for several days & took this shot yesterday just past midnight.
Orient ER1U002W the "Analyst" ... very difficult to take a photo of this dial, sapphire, 39mm
I wanted a "Symphony" or "Bambino" but I love this watch & have a light brown leather strap coming.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W with new BluShark Cordura Quick release strap in Armadillo Gray. Looks amazing! Pictures can't justify how good it is, especially because they are taken with mobile phone.






































Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

Got this a month back and I've been wearing it every day since. I swapped out the exceedingly long brown strap for this blue one you see to go with the blue hands.


----------



## tmvu13

Got this a month back and I've been wearing it every day since. I swapped out the exceedingly long brown strap for this blue one you see to go with the blue hands.


----------



## sticky




----------



## buzz123




----------



## GNNS

Symphony


----------



## kwiksilver99

New strap. Breaking it in today.


----------



## GradyPhilpott

New Orient Bambino, v. 5


----------



## cader

2019 going to be fun with this delicate machine!


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Bambino v. 5


----------



## tgv210

Orient mako USA II


----------



## Krosya




----------



## GradyPhilpott

Bambino, Gen.2


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W on a BluShark Cordura Quick release strap




















Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj

My every day Mako


----------



## BlackRozeInc

Cheers. Orient DB05001W. Not exactly sure what its name is though.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Went for the bling look









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Adding little bit of color to this gray winter day with Orient Contemporary ER2F004W on Royal Blue Cordura Quick release strap from BluShark.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyoks_sigye

My wife got me this amazing watch!


----------



## hyoks_sigye

My wife got me this amazing watch!


----------



## sticky

Better late than never.


----------



## zilig

Favorite NATO strap









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## tmvu13

Time for a cappuccino!


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport

Really, REALLY wanted to wear my WV0041TX (solar Neo 70s panda chronograph) today, but the leather strap I bought for it in Tokyo was splitting at the end. So I borrowed the navy blue NATO from my Seiko SNZH53. I like this look so much, I'll have to buy another NATO just like this.


----------



## buzz123

Blue Ray Today


----------



## tro_jan

The discontinued Orient 2ER00001B









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

I think I'll let this one go


----------



## Heraisto

Nice vintage looking one


----------



## tro_jan

Stunning blue Orient 2EV









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

Black Mako 2 GMT


----------



## sal4

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MariuszD




----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MariuszD

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

For sale, in case you are interested ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Is that a pink dial??


----------



## 356746

print screen


----------



## tro_jan

Ole blue hands

Bambino v2









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ER2F094W Titanium, Saphire Crystal on Royal Blue Cordura strap









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Finally got my hands on the blue Mako XL CEM75002D


----------



## fiskadoro

Deleted (double post)


----------



## fiskadoro

A vintage Orient Fineness Ultra Matic from the '60s


----------



## sernsin

fiskadoro said:


> A vintage Orient Fineness Ultra Matic from the '60s
> 
> View attachment 13805397


Stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

When u bored with your watch try change a new strap^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech

Orient Mako USA II


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTR83

sernsin said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


35 jewels - does it mean the watch counts as a hi-beat?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Another Mako


----------



## peaceonearth

Sun and Moon v2. I just got this one, really like the depth!


----------



## Fuzzylogic




----------



## RobNJ

Racer. I just dug this up - literally, it has been hiding under a stack of papers for 3 months.


----------



## mythless

Wearing my Orient Star Titanium. There is one for sale on the forum for a fantastic price. Not affiliated by any means. It is just a beautiful watch.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Jason_H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Just arrived


----------



## ChuckW

Triton on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## NocturnalWatch

ER2F004W, relaxed edition today 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Krosya




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Mack1

Bambino v2


----------



## GNNS

Bambino Classic Version 5


----------



## sal4

Black Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan

Just arrived today: the Orient 2ER00004D.

An ode to the Rolex Submariner 116613LB.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Today with new white snow, white textured dial. Orient ER2F004W.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

White Mako USA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Orient panda


----------



## LaurieNenagh

My Orient symphony with a bond style strap


----------



## wtma

The Mako USA 2


----------



## Gargamel35

Bambino.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## cocobambu

Orient Pre-Poseidon


----------



## backarelli

...









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## scillis

Orient Mako USA II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech

Got a new bezel insert from Orient USA. $ 22 USD plus shipping. I am impressed at how well made the bezel insert is for the Mako XL, it's a machined aluminum piece with a beefy cross section, almost snaps in place, but you need to use epoxy or rubber cement to keep it secure.

Orient_Mako_XL


----------



## paolo83

mtbmike said:


>


Great looking watch. Love the look of it on that strap. Elegant yet outdoorsy.


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErikP




----------



## tro_jan

SH*T happens: Surely Happy It's Thursday 

Orient 2EV03001D









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

tro_jan said:


> SH*T happens: Surely Happy It's Thursday
> 
> Orient 2EV03001D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


So sad they discontinued this one. Is that a replacement crystal?


----------



## Fuzzylogic

tro_jan said:


> SH*T happens: Surely Happy It's Thursday
> 
> Orient 2EV03001D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


So sad they discontinued this one. Is that a replacement crystal?


----------



## Fuzzylogic

An old favorite


----------



## Temujin

Ray II on a Blushark bond nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

sal4 said:


> Orient Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would really to get my hands on blue dial version of that watch. Although your is also really nice 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak

Ray II with some mods..


----------



## sernsin

Orient star carbon fiber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Bambino 2 v 3 with Hadley Roma twist o flex








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krosya




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Took these Orient homages out to dry after their quick run in the ultrasonic cleaner.

Classic Day/Date
Classic Diver 10 Bar









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

mysiak said:


> Ray II with some mods..


Nice mods! Can't wait to mod my one too 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Ma USA Today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Temujin

tro_jan said:


> Took these Orient homages out to dry after their quick run in the ultrasonic cleaner.
> 
> Classic Day/Date
> Classic Diver 10 Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


Are those models discontinued? Never seen those  (new to watches in general)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Temujin said:


> Are those models discontinued? Never seen those  (new to watches in general)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes they are, unfortunately.

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Agree with Temujin, that is an excellent mod. Well done.



mysiak said:


> Ray II with some mods..


----------



## Neuromancer

Good old Bambino today. Yes, I was too lazy to set the date


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Olyeller68

Polaris today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

NocturnalWatch said:


> I would really to get my hands on blue dial version of that watch. Although your is also really nice
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I wish Orient still made this model. I would definitely purchase a few more colors to keep this one company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

Same as yesterday.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

sal4 said:


> Thanks! I wish Orient still made this model. I would definitely purchase a few more colors to keep this one company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi. The black case with green dial is still available @ watches88 (as well as your one).


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Censport

Not the best shot, I need to learn macro photography.









I knew I'd be driving the navy blue '69 Mercedes 280S from work today, so I picked my JDM Neo 70s panda to match it.


----------



## EHH

Best $350 I have ever spent for a watch!


----------



## GNNS




----------



## sticky

Every time I put this on I wonder if I should have got the white one instead.


----------



## paolo83

Censport said:


> Not the best shot, I need to learn macro photography.
> 
> View attachment 13856583
> 
> 
> I knew I'd be driving the navy blue '69 Mercedes 280S from work today, so I picked my JDM Neo 70s panda to match it.


SLICK! &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## GTR83




----------



## ki6h

The only Champagne I like is Bambino Small Seconds


----------



## Ita

Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow Mako XL










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Wearing the Black Mako
Same as Grotty's. Luv it.
Perfect size. Leave it dial downward at nite.
To counteract it's speedy movement (6 secs + p d)
Ditto Orient Flight.(4 secs + p d) a good Fleiger.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub 2ER









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

EHH said:


> Best $350 I have ever spent for a watch!


Gorgeous. Never seen this model...What's the reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Wz0091er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ki6h said:


> The only Champagne I like is Bambino Small Seconds


I really like Small Seconds Bambinos, just think it would be much nicer without date. Somehow it doesn't work for me with subdial at 6. Just my personal preference. On other versions of Bambinos date window is OK.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lek




----------



## NocturnalWatch

My only Orient for now (but definitely not the last). ER2F004W. Titanium, sapphire, etc. Sorry, not today's picture.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## TelJanin

Lek said:


> View attachment 13881019


WZ0301EL? I couldn't decide between this and the WZ0351EL (they're both stunning in person). In the end I went with the WZ0351EL, but seeing this post makes me rethink my decision!


----------



## westNE

If you saw this in the affordables forum, YES, I am posting it everywhere because it's new and I'm in love!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

westNE said:


> If you saw this in the affordables forum, YES, I am posting it everywhere because it's new and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That is nice Orient watch! Ref# please?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeno4221

EHH said:


> Best $350 I have ever spent for a watch!


White looks good! I had the blue version on the way coming!


----------



## zeno4221

My Mako XL today


----------



## sticky

It's an MF but not as heavy as the rest Jim.


----------



## sernsin

Wish they remake some 36mm watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZ250

My new ostrich strap arrived yesterday. This is the Gen. 3 version.


----------



## ishtar007

With new sapphire crystal installed today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zeno4221

Just arrived today!


----------



## Censport

One of my Neo 70s series.

(Alarm dial is set to Tokyo time.)


----------



## sticky

Orange Ray to celebrate the day of my birth.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Happy birthday Sticky. Have a wonderful day, and may there be many more posts.



sticky said:


> Orange Ray to celebrate the day of my birth.
> 
> View attachment 13893541


Edit: and watches


----------



## GNNS




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## robrobsen

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Haven't worn this for ages.


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Going to wedding. Orient ER2F004W.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## makolume

2nd day I'm wearing this Skeleton Small Second but I like it more and more


----------



## makolume

2nd day I'm wearing this Skeleton Small Second but I like it more and more
View attachment 13896697


----------



## makolume

How can I delete a duplicate post?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

makolume said:


> How can I delete a duplicate post?


The only way I know, is to edit 2nd post, deleting the content (script and pics), and writing something like "double post".


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

dbl post (like this). Haha, it actually did the same for me. Must be problem with posting at the moment.


----------



## makolume

Thanks  But I have no Edit option either. Maybe I'm too new?
Btw now I'm wearing this


----------



## ki6h




----------



## bbrou33

This one finds its way on my wrist fairly often


----------



## LaneP

I've had this M-Force Beast on all day. I bought it a year and a half ago and was never quite satisfied with its timing, which was running about -15 s/d. Finally broke down and decided to try to adjust the timing myself. I don't have a timegrapher so I was using good old fashioned "Kentucky windage". This meant making a slight adjustment, then monitoring the time over an 8 hour period.

At one point it was running way too fast, about +45 s/d. The amount of movement applied to make a noticeable change is VERY small. Finally my last adjustment has gotten it down to right about +15 s/d when on the wrist. Perfect! Think I'll call it good and enjoy it for now. I also added a date magnifier to it so I can see the date (old eyes .


----------



## cader

My ray, sorry but not today's picture. I called this the c-ray-zy watch. Sometimes it keeps perfect time but sometimes it gains so much. Nevertheless, l love it.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Howard Blue


----------



## 2000cvance

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 13906135
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a classic watch, nice wrist shot too, my friend.


----------



## 2000cvance

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 13906135
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a classic watch, nice wrist shot too, my friend.


----------



## sernsin

2000cvance said:


> Such a classic watch, nice wrist shot too, my friend.











Similiar style ^^ good day sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123

Wearing the blue ray today and was approached by someone asking if it was a rolex.


----------



## Ike2

2000cvance said:


> Such a classic watch, nice wrist shot too, my friend.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007

Ray 2 Raven on a new bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

G2V4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My latest acquisition. I ordered from World Longest South American river, but this watch came from Israel (weird) in four days with free shipping. 

Bambino Version 3 aka Bauhaus (white).

I love minimalist style watches with simple indices, and dome crystal.


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino Version 3 aka Bauhaus. Yesterday was white and today in blue. I think my white is nicer, but the blue in bright light is very striking.


----------



## ki6h

Orient Bambino Champagne Small Seconds


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 with some natural, but mostly artificial lighting. The Blue looks best with a lot of light.


----------



## moonwalker239

My favourite Orient star classic semi skeleton


----------



## sernsin

Wz0091er a bit shy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Bambino V3 White


----------



## Tampabuck614

Triton on new band.


----------



## GNNS




----------



## Fronnzy

Ray 2, picked it up used today for a 100 bucks on a miltat super oyster from Strapcode. Thought that was a pretty good deal for a beater/weekender.

I sold a Mako 2 a year ago. Forgot how much value there is in the watches. They are great. It's keeping great time so far. I will replace the bezel and maybe upgrade to Sapphire. I did that on the Mako and it was great. You can't see in the pics but the crystal is pretty scratched up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## paolo83

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 13946411


Beautiful! Love that blue. What's the model?


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

I started the morning with a different watch, but I love this G2V3 so much that I can’t keep it off my wrist. My cheapest and arguably most fragile watch, yet it gets the most wrist time lol


----------



## ConvicTech

paolo83 said:


> Beautiful! Love that blue. What's the model?


Hello my friend
It is the Orient RA-AA0007A09B Limited Edition


----------



## paolo83

ConvicTech said:


> Hello my friend
> It is the Orient RA-AA0007A09B Limited Edition


Great, thanks! Gorgeous watch


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ER2F094W Love this watch! Polished titanium case, sapphire crystal, blue hands, textured dial, applied indices, etc.
Edit: wrong date  I have corrected the date and changed the strap too.


----------



## Censport

WV0041TX for today.


----------



## sernsin

Back to bracelet... versatile everyday watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Friday Orient Sub









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk

Bambino


----------



## Bigrossib




----------



## ishtar007

Orient couple









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport

Thought I was getting my brown shirt out of the closet this morning, didn't realize my mistake until I got to work. Oh well, the WV0021TY works with the black too.


----------



## tro_jan

2nd Gen. Orient Bambino Ver. 2









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## willpUK

I'm not entirely sure what model one is but I love it


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38

Newest incoming - arrived this morning. An almost mint J39911-50


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko7A38 said:


> Newest incoming - arrived this morning. An almost mint J39911-50


That's a stunner! What model is this?

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Blue Orient DD for this sunny hump day









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFM




----------



## NocturnalWatch

JMFM said:


> View attachment 13973597


That is one very nice and interesting piece! What's ref# if I may ask?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Today Neo 70s


----------



## Censport

Wanted a two-tone bracelet for my Neo 70s WV0021TY.









Been fighting the links on this thing all morning. Really regretting buying a cheap bracelet online.


----------



## ishtar007

On new nato strap









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Bright and positive Ray orange.


----------



## Olyeller68

This one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## max888

Chronograph Pilot TT17005Y.


----------



## max888

Today King Master.


----------



## sinner777

First gen M-Force titanium


----------



## sticky

Blue XL.


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 Blue


----------



## guspech750

I don't see this one around anymore.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tro_jan

Silver and Gold









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My other Bambino V3


----------



## max888

Today Mako XL.


----------



## geekgeek

Just got this baby recently









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Orient Contemporary ER2F004W Titanium, Sapphire


----------



## tmvu13

geekgeek said:


> Just got this baby recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Watch twins!


----------



## jenyang

Playin' with the Equalizer tonight.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007

Mako/Ray couple









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

This was supposed to be posted on Tuesday but when the Wi-Fi goes down what can you do?


----------



## sernsin

Carbon fiber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hobby

Orient Star Somes


----------



## MDT IT

Orange day...


----------



## sticky

Wi-Fi survived so I was able to post my maroon M Force.


----------



## max888

ORIENT ER2A005Y.


----------



## LaurieNenagh

Another Orient to my collection, a Neo70 Panda WV0011UZ, first saw this style of watch on here, which then sent me on the hunt for one.


----------



## max888

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## artymr2

Orient flight on ray bracelet with polished centre links.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Krosya




----------



## LaurieNenagh

And today as i head out the door, Im taking my Symphony 1 on the bracelet.


----------



## Zany4

Cuda LE


----------



## Censport

LaurieNenagh said:


> Another Orient to my collection, a Neo70 Panda WV0011UZ, first saw this style of watch on here, which then sent me on the hunt for one.
> View attachment 13999011


Glad I'm finally a good influence. ;-)


----------



## willpUK




----------



## LaurieNenagh

Censport said:


> Glad I'm finally a good influence. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14004053


thanks for that, i ended up putting it on a black band for now until the erika's originals nato arrives


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## Krosya




----------



## guspech750

First gen USA with 120click Mako Pepsi bezel.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888

Today Star, 3 Stars!


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Gavinr




----------



## sernsin

No hacking winding, sapphire glass but I just like the way it look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

sernsin said:


> No hacking winding, sapphire glass but I just like the way it look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's beautiful watch! Hacking, hand-winding, sapphire are not main decision factors to me too. First I must like the look of the watch, then other factors come in the equation.

Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## luth_ukail

Bambino V3 blue


----------



## prokhmer

Triton!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luth_ukail

My gosh the Kamasu is so nice!


----------



## prokhmer

Triton 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Flight


----------



## [email protected]

Flight
View attachment 14034067


----------



## mythless

The beautiful wz0031af!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

This beautiful dressy piece. Love it.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## wristcheck

Never understood what the fuss was about with Orient until I saw this piece in Yodabashi, Osaka while on holiday


----------



## Mosho

A delicious chocolate Orient 🙂


----------



## Argus77

The new 'Kano'!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## prokhmer

Lunch time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Eraserhead

Been wearing this one since I received it.


----------



## Censport

Stuck inside at work on this beautiful day. Oh well, at least I have some entertainment on the laptop.


----------



## lavantmj

Modded Mako


----------



## DaveC007

Mako I Pepsi bezel


----------



## Jaguarshark

Daily trusted work watch, takes a beating and keeps on ticking! Timed it for three days and it gains one second a day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

DaveC007 said:


> Mako I Pepsi bezel


I've got that one. Great watch but looks even better on your red strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam

Started wearing this a few days ago and just can't keep it off my wrist!


----------



## Seiko7A38

Recent incoming - a NOS Orient J39001-70. b-)


----------



## jovani




----------



## BabyJoe

Just got this one! CVZ00001b
I don't know why it has a tachy when there is no chrono hand...


----------



## max888

Today Ray II.


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## artymr2

BabyJoe said:


> Just got this one! CVZ00001b
> I don't know why it has a tachy when there is no chrono hand...
> View attachment 14054569


Looks great! You can use the tachy with the second hand.

Cheers


----------



## artymr2

Orange Ray with domed crystal and polished centre links.


----------



## fiskadoro

New Kamasu today


----------



## DaveC007

Got my Kamasu today as well; I like it! I really wanted the Red dial but they were sold out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveC007

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14056383


Nice mods!


----------



## max888

Bambino today


----------



## sernsin

My daily beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Royal Australian Navy issued


----------



## MiddleBrother

Bambino Small Seconds in champagne on a 21mm Geckota mesh bracelet!


----------



## Zam511

Black Ray II


----------



## Pneuma

A Bambino Day


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 Blue


----------



## ronkatct

fiskadoro said:


> New Kamasu today
> 
> View attachment 14057395


Gorgeous watch. Did you get it from Orient USA? I also like the red Orient Kano which is like the Tudor BB red, but the Kano at 44mm is too big for my wrist. The Kamasu at 41.5mm is the upper limit for my tiny wrist.


----------



## ronkatct

Double post


----------



## Censport

MiddleBrother said:


> View attachment 14064181
> 
> 
> Bambino Small Seconds in champagne on a 21mm Geckota mesh bracelet!


That's quite the combination!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako XL. 
Just came in today and I thought it would be way to big for my 6.5" wrist; turns out, I really like how it looks and feels.


----------



## fiskadoro

I got mine used, but pretty much unworn. It must be a Japanese version as it has the kanji day wheel and a Japanese hang tag. 41 is a great size... Kano would be a little large for me, but that's just personal taste of course.



ronkatct said:


> Gorgeous watch. Did you get it from Orient USA? I also like the red Orient Kano which is like the Tudor BB red, but the Kano at 44mm is too big for my wrist. The Kamasu at 41.5mm is the upper limit for my tiny wrist.


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My V4 Brown. I must give Brownie more love (my V3 Blue and White get all the love).


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino Week. Today is V3 White.


----------



## LaurieNenagh

Orient panda for an early start to the Easter long weekend.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ronkatct

Howard Blue. It is Orient week.


----------



## max888

Today Neo 70s


----------



## London006

I love how this catches the light...


----------



## ronkatct

Today is Mako 2 day.


----------



## JTK Awesome

New Mako III aka Kano showed up today, started wearing it the minute the UPS man brought it to me.


----------



## Ike2

JTK Awesome said:


> New Mako III aka Kano showed up today, started wearing it the minute the UPS man brought it to me.


Very cool. Great choice of strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Orient Star Retro Future (new to me -- saw it on a waiter's wrist in Japan and tracked it down... which took a while as this was a limited Japanese only release some years ago). Unusual design as some of the markers are etched on the crystal, which adds interesting depth / dimensionality.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3


----------



## MDT IT

Rain and colors..


----------



## Vamospues

Completely unique, slightly crazy, and compelling Orient design! Great photos, love the depth of the red and the three dimensionality overall.

Where did you buy, and the model number please?



watchingandwaiting said:


> Orient Star Retro Future (new to me -- saw it on a waiter's wrist in Japan and tracked it down... which took a while as this was a limited Japanese only release some years ago). Unusual design as some of the markers are etched on the crystal, which adds interesting depth / dimensionality.
> 
> View attachment 14082047
> View attachment 14082049


----------



## DaveC007

Received today, interesting Orient GMT with internal, rotatable bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarosec

DaveC007 said:


> r
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES! I gave mine to my dad and he is wearing it today. As for me:


----------



## DaveC007

One of the few Thailand Limited Edition Mako I watches commemorating something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

Orient Star Elegant Classic in rose gold with royal blue suede leather strap from Fluco.


----------



## TimeDilation

Mako XL today in Black


----------



## mythless

WZ0031AF


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## max888

Today


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## ronkatct

Black V3


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888

Positive today!


----------



## DaveC007

Green Kamasu with BluShark NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport

Trying a different way of wearing a NATO. Comfy.


----------



## ronkatct

Still wearing V3 Black today.


----------



## Il_Valentino

shane.shepherd said:


> View attachment 14098673


What model is that?!?!


----------



## Il_Valentino

shane.shepherd said:


> View attachment 14098673


What model is that?!?!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## shane.shepherd

Il_Valentino said:


> What model is that?!?!


Orient Kamasu LE Coral Blue.

few more wrist shots.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Have a good day 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 White


----------



## mrwomble

ronkatct said:


> Bambino V3 White


Ah dammit. I've already bought a V3 in grey and another one in blue but now seeing the shimmer on that white dial in starting to think maybe I need a white one too!


----------



## Seiko7A38

Another recently acquired 'NOS' Orient J39701-70.


----------



## ronkatct

Blue


----------



## Tampabuck614

Just removed Stapcode endmill and put on Nato strap. First time on this watch and I like the change up.


----------



## Rocat

Tampabuck614 said:


> Just removed Stapcode endmill and put on Nato strap. First time on this watch and I like the change up.


Is that an 18mm strap or 20mm? You've got some spring bar showing. The watch does look good though.


----------



## Mike8

...on a casual seatbelt NATO...


----------



## TimeDilation

The Duke


----------



## Superbri22

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14107199


Is that the XL?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Superbri22

ishtar007 said:


> On new nato strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007

Ray 2 Raven.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

A new strap for an old favourite...


----------



## Superbri22

Got my first Orient today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## xerophi




----------



## Bakulimaw

This Orient next to a Star.


----------



## Censport

Superbri22 said:


> Got my first Orient today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE! Excellent choice!


----------



## JJ Smith




----------



## max888

King Master Gray WV0011AA


----------



## Snake Plissken

Today, Sun & Moon v.1

*The photo is not from today, but it's the watch I use right now.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## artymr2

Had my eyes on this one for ages, finally got it. Looks amazing in the flesh. The dial is a very subtle pale champagne with sun burst that looks fantastic and almost silver at times. The slightly odd date window finishing and the location of small seconds being too high (in my opinion) disappear in context of the overall package, amazing value.

Can't wait to try it with a black leather and mesh bands.


----------



## Zany4

Kamasu LE on a Crown & Buckle Auburn Supreme NATO single-layer strap.


----------



## NU2XPCS

Orient Ray II on a nice supple Barton leather Nato.


----------



## max888

Today 3 Stars!


----------



## oliberg_360

Orient Helios with a 22mm Brown Alligator leather strap


----------



## max888

Positive Mako XL


----------



## MDT IT

ORIENT RAY RAVEN II


----------



## taurnilf

2ER00001B


----------



## Mike8

Recently acquired, pre-owned Mako USA II...


----------



## max888

Orient Capital UG1R003W


----------



## Blaise13

Star Classic on NATO


----------



## max888




----------



## ErikP

Green one









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP

Vamospues said:


> View attachment 14102265


What model is this?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## NocturnalWatch

ErikP said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Orient Chicane FER1X003B0, I guess...

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP

NocturnalWatch said:


> Orient Chicane FER1X003B0, I guess...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Yep. Thanks! A quick look about appears to be no longer available.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP

Funky Calendar









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ErikP said:


> Yep. Thanks! A quick look about appears to be no longer available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a pitty. Great alternative to, say, Rolex Explorer.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Bambino


----------



## Il_Valentino

Ray II Black Dial on this burgundy croc grain Fluco strap. I don’t do wrist shots ever so please tell me why it looks massive on my 6.5” wrist in this picture 😂 it doesn’t look that big in person even when I’m up close and admiring it 🤔


----------



## Ed.YANG

It was the eastern cousin of PELAGOS over the long weekend for me...







...named KANO​


----------



## Bakulimaw

Triton Time.


----------



## andrewH

Just purchased this morning.
I should've bought it when it came out, it was less than 100 dollars back then. Now I paid 200 dollar... and 1 month wait for the cream dial. But still worth every penny


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Bakulimaw

Now on MakoXL.


----------



## camaroz1985

Bakulimaw said:


> Now on MakoXL.
> View attachment 14171451


How bright is the lume dial?


----------



## camaroz1985

Bakulimaw said:


> Now on MakoXL.
> View attachment 14171451


How bright is the lume dial?


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Blaise13

My orange Orient today may the 27th


----------



## Blaise13

View attachment 14183149


My orange Orient today may the 27th


----------



## apudabam

Will3020 said:


>


I have the gold Triton and I almost bought the blue today but they are quite rare...

What do you think of the blue?


----------



## Will3020

............................................


----------



## Will3020

apudabam said:


> I have the gold Triton and I almost bought the blue today but they are quite rare...
> 
> What do you think of the blue?


Love it; especially the dial, lume and power reserve! Dimensions are such that it wears quite comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## AlexCristiano

An orange day...


----------



## michalmox

Orient Matic Skin Diver

Please interested to contribute to the discussion here:

Orient Matic Skin Diver with 17 Jewels?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/orient-matic-skin-diver-17-jewels-4962905.html









Odesláno z mého BBB100-2 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX

Nice Piece Sir


----------



## GNNS

Bambino Version 5


----------



## squash master

I'm wearing my new Orient Sun and Moon 3 - just delivered by Amazon a bit ago. I had version 2 and it drove me crazy to set the day, date and time. This new model is better in every way. Hacking, quick set day and date! So happy to have this back on my wrist.


----------



## schumacher62

my first Orient purchase. thanks Marc!


----------



## schumacher62

my first Orient purchase. thanks Marc!
View attachment 14190105


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Relo60

Giving some love on this early version of the Blue Ray:-!

Have a good one👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Bakulimaw

This one.


----------



## sticky

Captain.


----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md

Today I wore two different Orients since I had a new to me Orient inbound. I started the day off with my Kano and once UPS arrived, switched to the Saturation Diver.

The Kano was my first Orient watch that I picked up about a month ago.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk

Red


----------



## tmvu13




----------



## ConvicTech

pwk said:


> Red


What is the strap? It looks awesome


----------



## max888

Multi-Year Calendar


----------



## Blaise13

Orient Star Classic on june the 7th


----------



## Olyeller68

Polaris to start the day.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Orient Fineness UltraMatic


----------



## fiskadoro

Oops, double post, sorry.


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane. Love the chunky indices on these


----------



## Vamospues

Double ...


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Abhishek.b27

Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width

View attachment 14220179


View attachment 14220181


View attachment 14220183


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width

View attachment 14220179


View attachment 14220181


View attachment 14220183


----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Bambino small seconds champagne dial. Love it.


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## eagles88

Mako II Pepsi









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## max888




----------



## BookBoy

Which model is this?



ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14227359


----------



## BookBoy

Do you happen to know if they still make these?

Thanks,
BB



sticky said:


> Captain.
> 
> View attachment 14201565


----------



## andyahs

Today


----------



## ConvicTech

BookBoy said:


> Which model is this?


Hello, it is the Orient Ray Raven II


----------



## mguffin2k6

Quitting time









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27

I have been enjoying my Kamasu Green Diver for the last 4 days on the trot! I choose it over the Oris and the Omega among others!


----------



## Abhishek.b27

I have been enjoying my Kamasu Green Diver for the last 4 days on the trot! I choose it over the Oris and the Omega among others!

View attachment 14242507


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeFarmer

Arrived yesterday from a WUS seller.

I like the tankiness and it's full of character, but I'm trying to figure out whether I'm going to wear it much.

If the answer is "no" I'll catch and release it and definitely get a Triton, the aesthetic is distinctive and practical and I can see myself actually using it for diving. I thought I'd start with the discontinued high-spec classic in case it worked for me, then trade "down" if I needed to.

But... what an absolute unit. Love it.

Let's see.


----------



## artymr2

Orange ray on Milanese loop.


----------



## max888

*TT17005Y*


----------



## Fossilbones

max888 said:


> *TT17005Y*
> 
> View attachment 14248687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14248689


Nice, what's the case size? Still in production?


----------



## max888

Fossilbones said:


> Nice, what's the case size? Still in production?


Сase 45,5mm.The model is on sale!


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one!! :-! +2.25 seconds after 24 hrs is pretty good. I LOVE the red dial on this OSD300.  (The red dial actually would not have been my first choice, but I call it the Godfather watch - it was an offer I could not refuse. :-d And turns out I like this dial probably more than any other I would have gotten. ;-) )


----------



## ZoKet

My precious blue


----------



## artymr2

Blue mako on brown flight strap.


----------



## DiverBob

34mm beauty.


----------



## StufflerMike

On the beach....


----------



## sernsin

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14252761
> 
> 
> 34mm beauty.


Nice! Own similiar model but in a rare bronze dial burst colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

Kamasu


----------



## TypeSly

Sorry repeat post.


----------



## camaroz1985

max888 said:


> *TT17005Y*
> 
> View attachment 14248687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14248689


Great looking piece!


----------



## 62caster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Seemed appropriate for Blue Monday.


----------



## shane.shepherd

Lil panda and his bamboo straps


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Fritz64

Olyeller68 said:


> Polaris to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Wow, sweet! I didn't know Orient made a GMT.


----------



## yinzburgher

Has this thread hit max capacity? For some reason posts only show up on Tapatalk now but not the WUS desktop site.


----------



## ZM-73

Orient pilot chrono


----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60

Friday the 28th,June. Happy Friday:-!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr




----------



## guspech750

First gen Mako USA on a strap made from a MLB baseball.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani




----------



## max888

In rainy weather ...


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm with DB Cape Cod treatment to the once-brushed lugs 

Fancy


----------



## mizzoutiger

Moon and Sun 2 to kick off the week.









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Sun and Moon V3


----------



## ronkatct

Still Sun and Moon


----------



## Time4Playnow

Love this OSD 300!  Running about +2 secs/day.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

*UG1U003A*


----------



## ZM-73

Solar panda


----------



## juventus

Last day for 3 star , before I put it for sale


----------



## max888

Orange


----------



## tro_jan

A rarely-seen-these-days blue Orient Sub 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## GNNS

Bambino Version 5


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino


----------



## nickyv

My favorite Orient. I just keep coming back to this one. Beautiful dial with day complication. Now on a new red/brown vintage style strap which highlights the red notes on the dial. Happy Sunday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888




----------



## max888

Bambino


----------



## dropmyload

max888 said:


> View attachment 14290431
> 
> 
> View attachment 14290433


Love it! What model is that?


----------



## max888

dropmyload said:


> What model is that?


Orient 1EMAD001C, it is very hard to find such new ones, I was lucky to buy them a year ago in Ukraine.


----------



## dropmyload

max888 said:


> Orient 1EMAD001C, it is very hard to find such new ones, I was lucky to buy them a year ago in Ukraine.
> View attachment 14292795


Lovely watch, may I ask what are the dimensions? Such a retro look, I must try and buy one.


----------



## max888

dropmyload said:


> Lovely watch, may I ask what are the dimensions?


36x42mm.


----------



## sal4

Black Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## mysiak

Ray II with Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## max888

Ray II


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako XL with double dome sapphire mod.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Really nice looking Mako XL mod, first XL crystal upgrade I've seen.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

^Gurthang54 said:


> Really nice looking Mako XL mod, first XL crystal upgrade I've seen.


It's my "Planet Orient".

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

White Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzoutiger

Sun and Moon









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temujin

Does anyone know how to upload better quality pics from Android?


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Black Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Romans


----------



## Fossilbones

Regulated and new bracelet for the Wife's:















Hope she likes it.


----------



## Decca67

Orient Star standard date


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

I just installed a flat sapphire that I bought by accident . I though I would hate it, since I meant for a double dome, however I love it!!









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Mako


----------



## Tempus Populi

Bambino


----------



## RotorRonin

Lifeguard on duty. Old-school Ray.

Today is a good day.


----------



## larand

Mako II on one of Erika's straps.


----------



## evritis

This one today.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## max888

In forests...


----------



## sinner777

Day date


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## kollins

Orient Maestro distracting me from my studies.


----------



## AlexCristiano

Orange on the beach


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II with new double doomed sapphire









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Orient FER2A005Y


----------



## Decca67

Mako USA 1


----------



## koolpep

Orient Mako XL on Archer rubber in orange. Nearly 10 years old.


----------



## Julien Portside

Green Kamasu










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## laza80

New Orient Triton


----------



## mizzoutiger

Mako XL for a Monday









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## KoolKat

Greetings from Ibiza


----------



## Julien Portside

KoolKat said:


> Greetings from Ibiza
> 
> View attachment 14329375


Did you turn the bezel for second zone time?


----------



## Julien Portside

Nato on Kamasu










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## KoolKat

Julien Portside said:


> Did you turn the bezel for second zone time?


Yes indeed. Nice easy way to track 2 timezones simultanously. This is now my favorite travel watch.b-)


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Ray II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

BB aka Blue Bam

Noticed some dust in crystal.:think:


----------



## Tampabuck614

Triton on Borealis band.


----------



## Floataround

Kamasu LE!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon

Looking for a rubber band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

A different Bam


----------



## daniel954

Ray 2, I installed the double dome sapphire crystal about an hour ago. I love it!


----------



## max888

SEV0J003W


----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ronkatct

Black Bambino


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Decca67




----------



## Fastandold

Mako2, great companion.


----------



## zircular

I felt like taking the Curator out of the box. It hasn't seen much wrist time lately but probably deserves it. Please pardon the glare and incorrect date.


----------



## ALG2261

Bambino Gen2 V3


----------



## bodymassage

Ray 2 on red silicone


----------



## laza80

Triton


----------



## ronkatct

White Bambino


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## KoolKat

Greetings from Toledo !


----------



## WSN7

This bad boy.


----------



## Mister X

Dressing down it down with canvas for the long, hot summer days.


----------



## Decca67

Mako USA 1


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yinzburgher

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I don't know this one but it looks great. Do you remember the name or reference? Thanks.


----------



## guspech750

yinzburgher said:


> I don't know this one but it looks great. Do you remember the name or reference? Thanks.


They were nick named Planet Orient from what I remember. There was this orange version and there was a black version. There was a bracelet and strap option. These have been out of production for a few years now.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pla...hUKCs0KHRVmAqMQ_AUoAnoECAwQAg&biw=375&bih=553

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## backarelli

yinzburgher said:


> I don't know this one but it looks great. Do you remember the name or reference? Thanks.


Orient Orange Planet CFM00002B on a SS bracelet and CFM00003B on a Leather strap...

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako XL with green AR double domed sapphire.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

The Blues


----------



## zircular

Curator again. I just found out what cape cod cloths are and figured, hey, why not. This was my almost 24/7 watch for two years so the bezel in particular was looking a little ashen.









I'm glad that I dug this out and started wearing it again. I've been shopping around for my next terrible, expensive decision and now I'm re-evaluating. This thing makes me weirdly happy. I started a new job yesterday and this is what I reached for, which I think says something.


----------



## Mike8

Slightly modded Mako USA II...


----------



## max888

King Master


----------



## ronkatct

Moon


----------



## bearwithwatch

CFX01002TH


----------



## sal4

Green Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Howard


----------



## paldo

Happy Friday


----------



## ronkatct

Brownie


----------



## ronkatct

paldo said:


> Happy Friday


How is the Orient Star Classic? How do you like it? Is this with 50 or 50 hour power reserve? I have been eyeing the white version because of the dial pattern and may get one soon. I like the Breguet hands on Romans.


----------



## Patent Guy

Ray raven on Toxic Nato









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbglock

Orient Monarch.


----------



## Jorgosas

Mako 1 with PO insert and other mods









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decca67

Ray 1 today


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## russianserg

Orient Ray, custom Yobokies sub bezel and Ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## russianserg




----------



## yinzburgher

OMUSA2


----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## ronkatct

Grey


----------



## sublime213




----------



## Kulprit

I've had this watch for a few years now and it's given me fits chasing it around on a timegrapher. My goal for the next week (or two) is to get this thing properly regulated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

Unknown model.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Black


----------



## GNNS

Bambino Version 5


----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday, Black.

Today, White.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Ray II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## laza80

Triton


----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## KoolKat

Black Mako 2 with black car.


----------



## KoolKat

double post


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Ray II with Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## pugman

axis bank near my location


----------



## Decca67

King Diver


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Mako 3.


----------



## Ipse

Finally caved in for a Bambino :


----------



## max888

EV0S003W


----------



## yinzburgher

max888 said:


> EV0S003W
> View attachment 14402151
> 
> 
> View attachment 14402153


Always great watches and awesome photos Max. Keep it up! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## jkpa




----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Daddy shark, doo doo doo doo doo doo .... and now it's in your head ...


----------



## Fastandold

Salty Mako2


----------



## mcn7710

Today wearing








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Ray 2 with GMT-Master 2 vibes ...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose 104

View attachment IMG_20190806_213954.jpg


----------



## apudabam

This beauty.

Classy, comfortable, rugged. Love it.


----------



## arislan

Yellow mako n pug









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## Tongdaeng

Made for the Thai market in 2007 - been wearing it a lot lately.


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Time Seller said:


>


I've had a white dial version. Gorgeous watch. I regret now 'cos I sold it...









Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller

NocturnalWatch said:


> I've had a white dial version. Gorgeous watch. I regret now 'cos I sold it...


When they were available, they were comparatively cheap, so I ended up getting both versions. They're a joy to wear.


----------



## mihai2930

Kamasu!


----------



## mihai2930

Kamasu at sea


----------



## fargelios

Orient MultiYear Calendar Titanium


----------



## bolts40

Orient Triton blue









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bestman99

Orient "oyster" with generic strap. i remove the original metal bracelet for leather strap


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## Decca67

Mako USA 1


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mirabello1

guspech750 said:


> Mako USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Very nice customer


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi, looks great on that strap.



guspech750 said:


> Mako USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, looks great on that strap.


Thanks man. I came across a fella in Denver on Instagram who makes watch straps. The strap came out awesome. I requested a thicker strap and he did so. Came out awesome. He can supply the ball or the buyer can supply the ball. He has made many awesome straps from baseball mits too. Those look bad ass.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Mirabello1 said:


> Very nice customer


Thanks man. I appreciate it

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Chicane


----------



## Vamospues

Orient Ray, raindrops, and Seiko SKX007 bracelet.


----------



## camaroz1985

guspech750 said:


> Mako USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Looks great! My wife showed me those straps recently and I didn't know how I would like them, but it looks great with the white dial and your bezel. I might have to order one for myself now.


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

camaroz1985 said:


> Looks great! My wife showed me those straps recently and I didn't know how I would like them, but it looks great with the white dial and your bezel. I might have to order one for myself now.


Thanks man. This fella Miguel https://instagram.com/denverstrapco?igshid=1a4fthp0te8c0 on Instagram made mine. I did ask him to make mine thicker at about 4mm.

He can supply the MLB ball or you can supply a regular MLB ball or World Series ball or All Star ball and so on. I think I may send him one of my left over MLB All Star balls or buy a black MLB ball and have another strap made. I think it cost me about $110 when he supplied the regular MLB ball. That was about two years ago. Check out his pics on Instagram. He makes a lot of awesome straps out of mitts and balls.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## James_




----------



## tloupe

Been loving this watch for the past few months. Extremely accurate and well finished!


----------



## tro_jan

Orient DD 2EV coming out of the early 2000s









Jan Raymund


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## johncomer

My one and only new Orient, it arrived yesterday from Orient USA, I'm chuffed, it looks and wears great on my 7 1/4 inch wrist.


----------



## fargelios

Vintage oversize Orient 3 star


----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## sernsin

It's been a while on this explorient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123

Technically yesterday, but this is the first automatic watch I purchased back in 2013.


----------



## twort

Mforce on vacation in Cabo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JER3




----------



## twincity

Worn 24/7 for a week it's gained only 2 seconds!


----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## Decca67

Orient King Diver again for me today


----------



## d_himan

Monday blues...


----------



## cortman

tloupe said:


> View attachment 14463415
> 
> Been loving this watch for the past few months. Extremely accurate and well finished!


Reference on this one? It's beautiful!


----------



## tloupe

Picked it up at jomashop. Here's the reference # ORIENT FFM03002W0

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman

tloupe said:


> Picked it up at jomashop. Here's the reference # ORIENT FFM03002W0
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## tro_jan

Blue Orient Sub 2ER way back 2000s









Jan Raymund


----------



## Cubsfanbrit12

Anniversary gift from the wife


----------



## varunmk123

Orient Star Elegant Classic









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

King Master


----------



## tro_jan

Blue yesterday, black today

Orient Sub 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## AngryTinyMan




----------



## zollie631

Wife's father's day gift to me this year. One of the most unique Orient Star watches I've seen, and one of my favorites in my collection.


----------



## zollie631

Wife's father's day gift to me this year. One of the most unique Orient Star watches I've seen, and one of my favorites in my collection.

View attachment 14486505


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## max888

Positive Ray first generation


----------



## yinzburgher

OMUSA2


----------



## yinzburgher

doop


----------



## sticky

Bit of XL today.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Fastandold

Kamasu. 
Had it for a couple of months now and this is the first time out. 
If it does +1 per day in any conditions then it's up there with my Mako2. 
If not.. who cares it's got the looks and finish of watches that cost me10x.
Unrivalled in my biased opinion.


----------



## Fastandold

Again


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino V5


----------



## colorblind

We all know this one


----------



## layercake

colorblind said:


> We all know this one
> View attachment 14491953


The black and white pair really well with the grained black leather strap.


----------



## taurnilf




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Probably my favourite Mako. Love that dial & bezel combination. A pity they never made this in the smaller 42mm size, and only in the XL (too big for my 6.5 inch wrist).



sticky said:


> Bit of XL today.
> 
> View attachment 14490851


----------



## colorblind

taurnilf said:


> View attachment 14496779


whats this model?


----------



## taurnilf

colorblind said:


> whats this model?


2ER00001B.


----------



## Seiko7A38

*Re: What Orient You Wearing Today - This one, FINALLY after 8 years !!!*

Here's a Q&D _almost_ 'as received' shot of my recently acquired Orient J39701-70, with the 1985 Indianapolis 500 logo'd dial ....
which had been a very long term 'Grail' of mine. See this recent post in the What is your Grail Orient? thread.










It arrived from Japan yesterday morning, after what had effectively been nearly an 8-year wait !


----------



## ronkatct

Sunny today


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Orient M Force Bravo


----------



## surprise123

Orient Ray II with a nato









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

*Re: What Orient You Wearing Today - This one, FINALLY after 8 years !!!*



Seiko7A38 said:


> Here's a Q&D _almost_ 'as received' shot of my recently acquired Orient J39701-70, with the 1985 Indianapolis 500 logo'd dial ....
> which had been a very long term 'Grail' of mine. See this recent post in the What is your Grail Orient? thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived from Japan yesterday morning, after what had effectively been nearly an 8-year wait !


Great watch! I have attended 32 Indy 500s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## clbryant1981

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Decca67

Mako USA 1


----------



## ZoKet

Orient Howard


----------



## Vamospues

The favourite. Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## Pfunk818

My modded Ray II


----------



## StufflerMike

Kamasu today.


----------



## GNNS

Orient Monarch


----------



## sticky

M-Force


----------



## Seiko7A38

*Re: What Orient You Wearing Today - This one, FINALLY after 8 years !!!*



sal4 said:


> Great watch! I have attended 32 Indy 500s.


Thanks. I guess you may like this shot then.


----------



## sal4

*Re: What Orient You Wearing Today - This one, FINALLY after 8 years !!!*



Seiko7A38 said:


> Thanks. I guess you may like this shot then.


Yes indeed! Enjoy the watch... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madcatblue39

*Re: What Orient You Wearing Today - This one, FINALLY after 8 years !!!*


----------



## sticky

Gold Bambino.


----------



## max888

TT17005Y


----------



## Gimi

My choice for this week. With a new bracelet


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Trolley_09

Orient Kano, new start.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ronkatct

Grey V3


----------



## mrwomble

After I saw ronkatct's pic, well ... guess which watch I wore today?


----------



## max888

Neo 70`S FUG1U003A


----------



## sal4

Blue Ray II today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sxmwht

Will3020 said:


> Good day all !
> 
> Today, no other but this...


I know this post is very old, but I'd love to know what model this is! It's great *thumbs up*


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

sxmwht said:


> I know this post is very old, but I'd love to know what model this is! It's great *thumbs up*


In case he doesn't answer, it's an orient CFT00002MO.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Tongdaeng

Orient GMT - Thailand LE


----------



## Pfunk818

Kamasu with a double dome


----------



## Chronopolis

One from the very under appreciated Neo 70's Series, w/ a three section crystal


----------



## mwillems

Arrived yesterday!!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## ronkatct

Howard


----------



## cottontop

Today, Tuesday October 8th, dark blue dial Orient and Navy Blue Carhartt Henley style short sleeve pocket tee shirt.
Joe


----------



## customwise

Kamasu









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Roman


----------



## ronkatct

cottontop said:


> Today, Tuesday October 8th, dark blue dial Orient and Navy Blue Carhartt Henley style short sleeve pocket tee shirt.
> Joe


Your Howard looks just like my Howard


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ronkatct

V3 Black


----------



## LordVik

Most of my watches are Orient's , so today I'm wearing this one









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Next M-force for the next 5 days









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunmk123

Today.. and Everyday.. Orient Star Elegant Classic! 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## GNNS

varunmk123 said:


> Today.. and Everyday.. Orient Star Elegant Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


This is maybe the most beautiful orient watch ever made. The size, the dial and hands, the 5 atm wr, the power reserve indicator...A classic timepiece.

Today with Orient Monarch


----------



## Vamospues

Ray on SKX007 strap.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## LordVik

Vamospues said:


> Ray on SKX007 strap.
> 
> Have a great Sunday
> 
> View attachment 14544821


Perfect combination with the skx bracelet.









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaloyanski

Hellooooo BEAUTY


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Day Date 2EV, from the 2000s, with the baton indices









Jan Raymund


----------



## fargelios




----------



## skyboss_4evr




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub









Jan Raymund


----------



## roverguy78

Orient sapphire sub









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## yowan

I have an Orient Em4x-Co. Could anyone please throw some light on the watch's specifications like movement caliber, year of manufacture etc


----------



## LordVik

Last day for the dark blue M-force









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech

Changed to Mako USA II


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

yowan said:


> I have an Orient Em4x-Co. Could anyone please throw some light on the watch's specifications like movement caliber, year of manufacture etc


Hi, welcome. Best to go to this thread, New blog about Orient watches, and ask Eran. He's an Orient expert.


----------



## customwise

Kano









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## LordVik

Next 5 days with the STI Limited Edition M-force









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## jbglock

Orient Monarch on a Milanese. I am currently wearing it all the time except when working. My current job is so rough on watches that even my G Shock is getting chewed up.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## luth_ukail

Its been awhile. Still looks good.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## LordVik

Today with my Kano with the new flat 3mm thick sapphire. I guess the original mineral glass was thinner








I have to say with great sadness, after Epson, has taken control, the quality is worst than before, the gaskets where alfull, the rubber O ring of the kaseback was destroyed, and instead of metal movement holder now we have small and thin plastick one. I'm talking abbout a brand new watch from the store, never opened before.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino. I think it would be nicer with Roman numerals for all numbers instead of even numbers.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## Vamospues

Chicane. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Vamospues

Double post sorry


----------



## LordVik

Vamospues said:


> Chicane. Have a great Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 14560401


Nice one, what model is that ?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

LordVik said:


> Nice one, what model is that ?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


the Orient Chicane, now discontinued.


----------



## rmeron

I have my FTW05003F sport quartz chrono on today. The color doesn't show but she has a black case and dark green bezel and dial.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## mcn7710

today with my recent mod


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## evritis

Orient Flight chronograph today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

M Force Bravo


----------



## ^Gurthang54

max888 said:


> Mako XL
> View attachment 14569365


Great photo of the XL, dial looks pale yellow in that light. I'd love to see a new Kano w/ a yellow dial similar to the M Force EL03 version.


----------



## ronkatct

Black


----------



## Chronopolis




----------



## Derkdiggler

rmeron said:


> I have my FTW05003F sport quartz chrono on today. The color doesn't show but she has a black case and dark green bezel and dial.


I have never seen this one before... Thanks. Very sharp.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbittet

I know Google is your friend, but can anybody provide any links to trusted/recommend online retailers? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I am still wearing this watch after hiking and climbing with it earlier this morning. The terrain has abrasive rocks that will take your skin clean off. I was able to keep the watch from any new scratches. It actually did very well considering I was jumping off boulders and subjecting it to major vibrations and rapid movements. It was set -15 seconds and is still at -15 seconds. I am truly impressed with this older 46943 movement. Well done Orient.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## max888

In the autumn forest ...


----------



## ConvicTech

With a view of Palamidi, Greece's greatest fortress


----------



## Schwizzle

Hello everyone! I just recently acquired an Orient for the first time and wanted to post about it. It's quickly become a favorite as I like it's style (always wanted a casual/dress watch with a big date), the fact that it has a sapphire crystal, and 100m water resistance with a screw down crown. The band that it came with is a nice brown leather, so all in all very impressed. It is the FTV01005W.

Hope you all have a good day!










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sticky

Yellow M Force.


----------



## LordVik

sticky said:


> Yellow M Force.
> 
> View attachment 14580925


Nice one









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pugman

ConvicTech said:


> With a view of Palamidi, Greece's greatest fortress
> 
> View attachment 14577417





ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14580595


Πολύ ωραία, να τα χαίρεσαι!


----------



## ConvicTech

pugman said:


> Πολύ ωραία, να τα χαίρεσαι!


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε


----------



## LordVik

ConvicTech said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε


Sorry for the spam, but English please !!
We are all from different countries here ,but we all use the common tongue.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dptrain

Wearing the new Orient Flieger today.


----------



## dptrain

Double


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi.


----------



## Kaloyanski

Bambino v2 and city lights


----------



## GNNS

Orient Bambino Version 5, on a new brown strap with white stitching


----------



## Will3020




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi.


----------



## max888

Orient UG1R003W


----------



## max888

Ray II


----------



## rwbenjey

Orient Bambino 36 YG


----------



## sticky

The white OSD


----------



## Tempus Populi

What is this, a mumbai special or an actual Orient?


----------



## sticky

Gen I Ray Raven.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## 4G63T

Will3020 said:


>


^Im also rocking the Triton.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

M Force Bravo


----------



## cottontop

Pilot style.
The "mustard"color dial goes well with my Dickies "Desert Sand" color Henley style short sleeve pocket tee shirt.
Joe


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## LordVik

Today with a new M-force 2011 model.









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hello. Defender.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Adam Summerfield

Just arrived in the post today, my new OSD300.


----------



## LordVik

Adam Summerfield said:


> Just arrived in the post today, my new OSD300.


It is beautiful ,congrats.
Today with the same M-force on a leather.









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. Mako XL. It's been a while since I've worn this one. One of the 1st autos I owned.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## rwbenjey

Orient Bambino 36 RG


----------



## Burnt




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## mauserfan




----------



## blaster99

Green Kamasu


----------



## ronkatct

Blue


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## arogle1stus

Orient Flight got the day off today
It worked Fri. Ever guy needs a day off!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Rectigrade

My Orient ray 2 mod


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944




----------



## ronkatct

Sunshine day


----------



## TheMeasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Open heart sapphire









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Just received this, today...


----------



## jasonsouza77

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 14549933


this a mother of pearl dial looks spectacular


----------



## d3xmeister

My newest modded Mako, yes it was 13th but still wearing it now )


----------



## jasonsouza77

max888 said:


> Mako XL
> View attachment 14465393
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465399


that orange bezel really pops. and nicely matching nato too. CUTE cat


----------



## magus

Multi Year Calendar Perpetual World Time


----------



## jasonsouza77

on the fence between this watch, the xl with the green bezel, a blue ray with rubber and the bambino roman (i already hv a green bambino). hmmm cant make up my mind. your orange xl looks phenomenal with that matching nato. that orange bezel really pops. cute cat too. thanks for sharing the pics


max888 said:


> Mako XL
> View attachment 14465393
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14465399


----------



## LordVik

Early in the morning









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones

Multi year calendars


----------



## MDT IT

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## Tampabuck614

Explorer. Doesn't get a lot of wrist time but really a gorgeous time piece.


----------



## HMR170




----------



## rwbenjey

Bambino 36 YG


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

New on today, and sporting it's new hand made strap


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Triton ... yes, I am still going to call the dial model Triton lol


----------



## RBrave

Bambino - with aFinWatchStraps Dark Brown Chromexcel strap. Really pleased with how comfortable the strap is now that it's broken in, wears well with just about everything.


----------



## RBrave

Bambino - with a FinWatchStraps Dark Brown Chromexcel strap. Really pleased with how comfortable the strap is now that it's broken in, wears well with just about everything.

View attachment 14647905


----------



## max888

TT17005Y


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## jajohn00

My Great White









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

I only wear FEV03001BY, FEV03001WY and FEV03001DY all time. I rotate these.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Looks great !



jajohn00 said:


> My Great White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## JJ Smith

Mako 2 with a sub style bezel and SKX insert.


----------



## LordVik

Home sick so again I'm wearing watches on both hands









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

This, today. Ref. WZ0221ER


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## billbishere




----------



## camaroz1985

My first Orient. Really love the color.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi


----------



## LordVik

Today I'm wearing my new vintage M-force









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Roman


----------



## akierstein

First Orient. And it's on my first homemade band, too.


----------



## Fossilbones

akierstein said:


> First Orient. And it's on my first homemade band, too.
> View attachment 14660947


Nice, I have same one (post #8196 on this thread).


----------



## Fossilbones




----------



## sticky




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceJ

My favorite Orient watch so far!


----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## LordVik

Weekend with my vintage Orient M-force is almost over.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## skyboss_4evr

Showing the Triton some love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

That's gotta be the best watch photo I've taken! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelJanin

LordVik said:


> Weekend with my vintage Orient M-force is almost over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I'm not sure I could ever put it away! Anyone know the model number on this one?


----------



## LordVik

TelJanin said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm not sure I could ever put it away! Anyone know the model number on this one?


Thank you ,it is a reasent purchase.
I think it was CEX0L001D

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Star diver on mesh.


----------



## ZoKet

My precious...


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## Tampabuck614

Is that a Staib? Looks good on the new Star diver!


----------



## Tampabuck614

Is that a Staib? Looks good on the new Star diver!


----------



## max888

Good evening!


----------



## LordVik

Last day and then another M-force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2thTony

This bute just came in today! I had a new strap waiting for it for a week!


----------



## jarod99

ORIENT Neptune 500m


----------



## sticky

.


----------



## Ipse

No surprise there are so many Bambino posts...a really nice watch especially for the price. Sorry Seiko 5 fans, you won't catch me anywhere near one while Orient exists.


----------



## guspech750

Hi


----------



## jajohn00

Loving my Orient









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jajohn00

Lots of choices but I do love my Orients









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reallifekiller

orient ray ii: beater alert beater alert


----------



## jovani




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## max888

Ray II


----------



## dptrain

My new to me Orient disc!


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## clarosec

Telcon with the UK this morning, so Orient Star Seeker it is!


----------



## CdrShepard

Enamoured with my new Classic Elegant on a Nomad WW epsom leather strap. 
Perfect strap for dressing down without being incongruous with the watch.


----------



## max888

*3 Stars*


----------



## guspech750

Ive just always loved this dial. 😍


----------



## Nothingfancy01

Bakulimaw said:


> Star diver on mesh.
> 
> View attachment 14671339


That looks very nice.. thinking of purchasing... can you elaborate on your likes and any dislikes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## LordVik

This week with this M-Force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Orient President


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Another M Force (EL0A) Bravo Hornet


----------



## HMR170




----------



## jovani




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jovani,

Is that a Brazilian Neptuno?


----------



## jovani

Poseidon


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## jovani




----------



## Madcatblue39

I just bought one for $82 off ebay! Thanks for posting this it is a great looking watch.


----------



## chriscentro

New piece!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jovani,

Thanks for the great second pic and the correct model. First one I've seen w/ a coke/pepsi bezel. That's one big honkin' diver.


----------



## billbishere

Sun and Moon V4


----------



## hollywoodphil

Mornin'








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

The M-force bravo









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## chriscentro

Sunbeam


----------



## mrwomble

chriscentro said:


> Sunbeam


Never seen this model before nor heard of it. Can you tell us more?


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

Just got this beautiful Bambino!


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

double post apparently


----------



## chriscentro

mrwomble said:


> Never seen this model before nor heard of it. Can you tell us more?


I believe it (ER1H001Q) was launched around 2011. I bought it 2 to 3 years ago and it's probably discontinued. More information in the following old thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orient-sunbeam-red-607569.html

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/orient-automatic-mens-watch-cer1h001q-er1h001q.htm


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Pneuma

Bambino


----------



## larand

.


----------



## Bakulimaw

Any of these three.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Got it today, lume is outstanding.


----------



## guspech750

First gen USA today.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

Hello!


----------



## evritis

Orient Triton









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003


----------



## chriscentro

bearwithwatch said:


> Orient EVAD003


Nice, does it lume?


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## GTR83

I checked out the new Orient Star Diver and was a bit underwhelmed. Back to the Pro Saturation Diver it is.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

chriscentro said:


> Nice, does it lume?


A picture says a 1000 words. 
However, as usual, the lum doesn't stay for a long time.


----------



## Ike2

Liking the new strap on the Orange Mako.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Mako II PO mod, just need hands to finish!


----------



## Pneuma

Bambino


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Looks great !



StartsWithSeiko said:


> Mako II PO mod, just need hands to finish!


----------



## ZoKet

My precious...


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Fossilbones

About 2 years since I've worn this one, haven't even timed it. Didn't start checking time accuracy on my watches before June 2018 and this one is not on my list. I think this is the 2nd version (V2) with date at 4 o'clock of Orient Sun & Moon.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## larand

Happy New Year!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hello


----------



## argyle_underground

My open heart + small seconds








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt




----------



## LordVik

Today with the "Beast"









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

Wearing the Beast too!


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Steve0

Went hiking with the Mako XL.


----------



## argyle_underground

All Blued up!








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## tro_jan

Wore the color of 2020









Jan Raymund


----------



## max888




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## BigEmpty

Orient Ray I Pepsi Mod


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## MDT IT

My full Lume!!


----------



## mariosimas




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ishtar007

After a long time...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Starting from yesterday









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sticky




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001BO


----------



## tas1911

Orient Star GMT






I love the AR coating. Better than my high watches.
The teak dial has an iridescence that catches the eye and draws you in. Again better than my much more expensive pieces. I really like this watch!!!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## sticky

Titanium Beast.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## max888

King Master


----------



## bald_eagle_12




----------



## nsinlock




----------



## gawa




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sticky

Some folk didn't like the wart on the Ray but I thought it was kinda cute.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## kenls

This one...


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Vamospues

Original Mako.

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## GTR83

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pugman

Greetings from Greece


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## max888

Neo 70s


----------



## LordVik

max888 said:


> Neo 70s
> View attachment 14797039
> 
> 
> View attachment 14797041


Beautifull , what is the reference N ?

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

LordVik said:


> Beautifull , what is the reference N ?


 FUG1U004V


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## yinzburgher

OMUSA2!














Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## tro_jan

Orient 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## gawa




----------



## Vamospues

Chicane Friday.


----------



## Vamospues

chriscentro said:


>


Is that the new Defender? How is the lume?


----------



## fyioska

Not much love for the Mako over the Ray but I love numerals! Plus Pepsi!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie

What I wish I had was the Orient Aerospace. I missed out on that ...


----------



## Ededdeddie

Vamospues said:


> Chicane Friday.
> 
> View attachment 14808855


 Wow what model is this?


----------



## chriscentro

Vamospues said:


> Is that the new Defender? How is the lume?


Yes and the lume is good.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Davido22

For New Year


----------



## mrwomble

Ededdeddie said:


> Wow what model is this?


Orient Chicane, don't know the model number, maybe someone else can chip in with that.

I have one with the blue sunburst and I wish I was able to get one with the red as well. Sadly discontinued now and hard to find.


----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Orient USA with a Mako bezel and kick ass MLB ball strap.


----------



## tro_jan

Black on black: Black Orient 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## Davido22

I'm wearing the Orient Star Heritage Gothic white dial.


----------



## jovani

ORIENT Digital Chronograph Light Alarm LVWAA001B0 ...


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Ray Raven II








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7

My wrist was really heavy last night and then I looked down...


----------



## jashotwe1




----------



## frigiliana




----------



## cmhwatch

Mako II in blue. Just got this ($115!, brand new in box) and can't believe the quality.


----------



## Davido22

Orient Heritage Gothic 50 Hrs super fast winder


----------



## max888

Gloomy Moscow morning ...


----------



## Banzai




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Ededdeddie said:


> Wow what model is this?


The Chicane, FER1X003B, now discontinued unfortunately. It's about 5 years old.


----------



## max888

*3 Stars*


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## raistlin

Davido22 said:


> Orient Heritage Gothic 50 Hrs super fast winder


Beautiful! Any wrist shot? It looks rather big but I assume they probably measure 39mm across.


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Time is inevitable...


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60degN

Vamospues said:


> Chicane Friday.
> 
> View attachment 14808855


That black Chicane is such a sharp looking watch - love it. I have the white Chicane, but I prefer the black one.


----------



## Banzai

LE


----------



## Jay_R

Orient Flight ER2A001B caliber 48743


----------



## raistlin

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 14840269
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I have the same one on the same strap.


----------



## lasspoiss

In case anyone was wondering how the blue kamasu looks like on a black sailcloth. I definitely was wondering before I got mine. Wanted to make my rubber strap version more business casual appropriate. Quite pleased and happy I didnt go with the blue stiching - would have been "too much" I think.


----------



## Olyeller68

Sun & Moon for today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## guspech750

Rocking my modded Mako today.


----------



## max888

Positive Ray first generation.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## raistlin

guspech750 said:


> Rocking my modded Mako today.


That's a killer bezel, mind sharing where you get it from?


----------



## chriscentro

Something red


----------



## MAD777

Orient Bambino in delicious dark chocolate brown with rose gold! 2nd generation, version 4. So simple, yet so elegant. I may have to get a different color, just because....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Just updated my AAA with domed sapphire, it just bring a new life in him









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

*King Diver*


----------



## fyioska

Mako 2









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro

A little fun with the OS300.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

chriscentro said:


> A little fun with the OS300.


That would go good here!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-toys-5121953.html


----------



## tro_jan

Blue on a Wednesday









Jan Raymund


----------



## Pneuma

I am not a big fan of Seiko, no specific reason, but just don't like them that much. However, I love Orient. I never thought that I would love this watch this much that I am thinking of selling my entire collection. My only complaint about this watch is it mediocre accuracy (+15 spd).


----------



## guspech750

raistlin said:


> That's a killer bezel, mind sharing where you get it from?


I bought the bezel from Yobokies. I sent the Yobokies bezel, Orient bezel, case and crowns to Motorcity Watch works to have them all cerakoted.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Banzai

Black to black... black is the new.. whatever









I still wear a bit of black... on the watch dial that is)

























Encre Noire et Mako Noire


----------



## WindyCityWatch




----------



## max888

Orient TT17005Y


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Chicane or Explorer?


----------



## mrwomble

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Chicane or Explorer?
> View attachment 14866967


The chicane is such a lovely little thing with a great explorer vibe. I have one in blue and would be tempted to get a red, if I could ever find one.


----------



## guspech750

...


----------



## guspech750

max888 said:


> Orient TT17005Y
> View attachment 14865525


That is a really awesome looking Orient!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

mrwomble said:


> The chicane is such a lovely little thing with a great explorer vibe. I have one in blue and would be tempted to get a red, if I could ever find one.


Will holler a you if I decide to move on.


----------



## customwise

I put a new band on my kamasu this morning.









Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## AC_Rider

Kamasu in blue


----------



## jajohn00

customwise said:


> I put a new band on my kamasu this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CMR-W09 using Tapatalk


Nice band. Where did you find that. I think I need one. LOL.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise

jajohn00 said:


> Nice band. Where did you find that. I think I need one. LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's comfortable as well.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0811DFFFJ/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_e8IrEbV8JCXEC

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Day 1 of my Orient week: the Orient Day Date









Jan Raymund


----------



## chriscentro

Kano


----------



## WindyCityWatch

Bambino


----------



## Dave51

Neo 70s Solar Panda.


----------



## tro_jan

Day 2 of my Orient week: the Orient Sub 2ER









Jan Raymund


----------



## Ike2

tro_jan said:


> Day 2 of my Orient week: the Orient Sub 2ER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Raymund


Nice! Back in the day I had a black 2ER, modded with sword hands and sapphire crystal (no cyclops). I loved it but, sadly, a babysitter (or her boyfriend) stole it. It was so comfortable and versatile. It was the one that got away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000

My trusty RayII with a smart looking solid end Milan bracelet from Strapcode.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

Ray II


----------



## tro_jan

Black is indeed beautiful









Jan Raymund


----------



## Julien Portside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Ike2 said:


> Nice! Back in the day I had a black 2ER, modded with sword hands and sapphire crystal (no cyclops). I loved it but, sadly, a babysitter (or her boyfriend) stole it. It was so comfortable and versatile. It was the one that got away!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a black 2ER as well, Ike2. Wore it today.









Jan Raymund


----------



## 60degN




----------



## larand

First-gen Defender on a C&B Chevron strap in Obsidian.









Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## mdrbsh1060




----------



## josephc24

Kamasu Limited Edition #392 of 2000 on a Strapcode Super-J "Louis" bracelet


----------



## oinofilo

Just arrived today. It's my 8th Orient. I love all of it, even the brand name and logo.


----------



## chriscentro

New Orient watches will not have power reserve. From now, only Orient Star will have it.


----------



## cycletronic2000

MakoRay II on a Strapcode straight end Super J-Louis [formerly Super Jubilee] bracelet. The stock bracelet was a finger oil magnet. I like the straight end look too as it shows off the beauty of the watch case.


----------



## mdrbsh1060

My Bambino gen2 v3 grey dial with darkblue leather strap (looks like black tho)


----------



## EPK

Wore this all day until about 5 minutes ago. Kamasu with Strapcode Jubilee. My GADA watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MAD777

mdrbsh1060 said:


> My Bambino gen2 v3 grey dial with darkblue leather strap (looks like black tho)
> View attachment 14895261


I recently got a v4 with brown dial. All flavors of these Bambinos are a lot of good looks for a very reasonable price.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38

*Had one with a White dial - now got a Black one to go with it*

My newest incoming Orient J39701-70 with the 1985 Indianapolis 500 dial logo. 










NOS condition and came with the Japanese instruction booklet:









Couple more pics:


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## Ozy8

Need help guys, release date for Bambino fac00003w0 ? 2016 ? I can't find the data anywhere


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Ray Raven II









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

My Mako II. I keep thinking about selling it, but then I get it out and look at it and think no way.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

This one:


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ALPHA 56

This one


----------



## Bakulimaw

Neptune / Triton


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2




----------



## Ed.YANG

It's the Oriental Odd month...So...
Wouldn't it be right to start the working month with Orients?;-)

Gonna party with Red WINE later,








and the rest which had accompanied me earlier these few days...




























:-d​


----------



## Sugman




----------



## customwise

Kamasu with an aftermarket strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer

Bambino V4 on Blushark NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

Kamasu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite

jovani said:


> ORIENT Digital Chronograph Light Alarm LVWAA001B0 ...


I did not know they make digital watches--let alone ones with such a cool retro look


----------



## Hamiltonite

larand said:


> Happy New Year!


Such a great watch.
That 24 hour complication is useless but gives the watch such an interesting look.


----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## Jeong

My one and only world time...love the creme dial


----------



## Jeong

Clubman Series


----------



## Jeong

Love it! Which model is this?



ALPHA 56 said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 14916117


----------



## 60degN

Love the 3 Stars!


----------



## 60degN

Wore this Chicane today and yesterday. Got it back from service recently: changed the scratched mineral glass into a new sapphire glass.


----------



## Chuckracer

Just arrived today!


----------



## Chuckracer

Just arrived today!

https://photos.smugmug.com/Watch-This-/i-Fn64jwb/0/4af4d596/X3/IMG_0528-X3.jpg


----------



## quatschnass

Due to Covid-19 - Home office with my Kamasu.


----------



## EPK

I'm playing catch up. I wore my Kamasu on a Jubilee all day yesterday. Today, no Orient at least so far !









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I decided on an Orient calendar watch today, since my day will be spent in court rescheduling hearings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄Tuesday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mrwomble

Relo60 said:


> Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 14957357
> View attachment 14957359
> View attachment 14957361


Nice! What strap is that, seems to fit well.


----------



## max888

Neo 70s


----------



## max888

60degN said:


> Love the 3 Stars!


I also love!


----------



## quatschnass

Like yesterday: Kamasu!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Jeong said:


> Love it! Which model is this?


Hi. In case he doesn't answer, it's a Mako CEM65001YW. I also like that watch. Have been looking for one for quite a while, but no luck. Think it is a limited edition from 2009.
Cheers


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Kulprit said:


> I decided on an Orient calendar watch today, since my day will be spent in court rescheduling hearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a guide on how to read this?


----------



## Chuckracer

Quarter after eight. :-d


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

I don’t see anyone posting any Planet Orients anymore. It’s such a great piece with the power reserve, date and exhibition caseback. I feel alone.


----------



## Olyeller68

guspech750 said:


> I don't see anyone posting any Planet Orients anymore. It's such a great piece with the power reserve, date and exhibition caseback. I feel alone.


Here's a pic of mine to keep you company.










And you're right, it is a great piece. One of the first Orients I got.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Julien Portside

Classic but nice green Kamasu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Olyeller68 said:


> guspech750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone posting any Planet Orients anymore. It's such a great piece with the power reserve, date and exhibition caseback. I feel alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of mine to keep you company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're right, it is a great piece. One of the first Orients I got.
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?
Click to expand...

Yayeeeeeee! Awesome to see another in the wild!! LOLzzzzzz


----------



## Kaishakunin

Bambino


----------



## Chuckracer

Pilot again...


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Heyeeeeee


----------



## jenyang

Orient Star Outdoor









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Good day!


----------



## LordVik

Working hard









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Not far away compare to some Swiss made watches 10x the price. I believe the movement on this is better than Miyota 9011 or 9015.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Ray II


----------



## Kenobi1

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Ray II
> 
> View attachment 14979961


Very nice! Who makes that blackened bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl.lampret

My bambino v4 to add some color to these cold days.









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

One of the best value for money watches I've ever purchased.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Kenobi1 said:


> Very nice! Who makes that blackened bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DLW, they do it in gloss and matte pvd. It accepts SKX inserts like the rest of them 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Patiently waiting for the baseball season.


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Dave51

Sun and Moon v. 3. I love the dial detail on this watch.


----------



## Kenobi1

SRAD_Pitt said:


> DLW, they do it in gloss and matte pvd. It accepts SKX inserts like the rest of them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Did you go with the polished or matte version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## jovani




----------



## casper461

Im not


----------



## larand

Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## JReyes0327

My first mod and I lo e how it came out!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## EPK

Spent yesterday on the water with this beauty.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Got myself a Bambino this week. I was worried about the size, but I don't hate it. I might try trading it up to a v4.


----------



## clubcourage

Test driving a gift for my nephew.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Setra

A really simple one 









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

Hot stuff









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99

SeizeTheMeans said:


> View attachment 14991405
> 
> 
> Got myself a Bambino this week. I was worried about the size, but I don't hate it. I might try trading it up to a v4.


Hey! That looks familiar!


----------



## camaroz1985

This new addition is keeping me company while working from home (and the animals from the kids, given to me every morning and taken back for nap time).


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## backarelli

ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 14995379


the belt is really beautiful ... where did you buy it?

ThankS

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## max888

Ray 2 Black


----------



## Dave51

Mako USA II. Love that sunburst!


----------



## blacktuesday

So I've been playing with straps lately. Today is a mesh strap on my Surveyor.


----------



## max888

TT17005Y


----------



## mlstein

EM 58. I made this photo the other day but I am wearing it today too.


----------



## Wristos

My 34mm WZ0311PF









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ^Gurthang54

chriscentro said:


>


First itme I've seen the green dial OS diver, had to look it up. Not being sold in the US. Wear it well it is a beauty.


----------



## Kaloyanski

A Diver in his usual office habitat:


----------



## max888

Mako XL


----------



## mezzano

*Ray II*


----------



## frldyz




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## chriscentro

Took a photo of the moon...and you can guess what I did with it


----------



## ^Gurthang54

OS RK-AM0008B

https://www.japan-onlinestore.com/ORIENT/RK-AM0008B

very realistic.


----------



## chriscentro

Green & Gold


----------



## guspech750

chriscentro said:


> Took a photo of the moon...and you can guess what I did with it












Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

Infrequent 3 Stars "Freza"


----------



## EPK

Love this on the Strapcode Jubilee. It transforms this watch in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## EPK

This one again. I was rotating between two watches but this one has been getting the wrist time every day lately. I need to sell a couple more that aren't being worn.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## bald_eagle_12

chriscentro said:


>


Stunning! I'm not familiar with Orient Star models. What is this?


----------



## chriscentro

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Stunning! I'm not familiar with Orient Star models. What is this?


Thanks bro! It's the RE-AT0107S.


----------



## Banzai




----------



## bald_eagle_12

Mako USA with Ray Raven hands


----------



## Philbo24

Vintage Sk Crystal automatic


----------



## Banzai

Hard-boiled...









Mop dial









calendar shows something funny though


----------



## guspech750

My work watch as usual.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888

Morning walk with Mako XL and cat Froska)


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## EPK

chriscentro said:


>


That's a beauty! Reference #?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

EPK said:


> That's a beauty! Reference #?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


HI, it's RA-AA0C05L


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Ray Raven on BluShark NATO


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## georgepletsas




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Rudi K

Nos world timer SK Crystal. Shame it hardly ever makes the wrist, but I was cleaning up the collection,






and it twinkled at me.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## max888

King Diver from the 70s


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## max888

Orient Neo 70s


----------



## MaxEngineer

Orient sun and moon open heart rose gold color gen 3 (my first post 🙂 )


----------



## Anthonius




----------



## bald_eagle_12

Tossed my Mako USA on a new Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jay3429

chriscentro said:


>


Amazing, could you please post a review of this watch? It's relatively new and there's little beyond the specs available.


----------



## LordVik

Blue M-force Bravo









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

3 Stars green


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

A diameter of 35.5mm, very small by today's standards but with my flat 6.3' wrist it looks great.

Hacking, hand winding and quickset date. It's a 2003 limited edition, 390 of 800.

They also made an identical 33mm ladies variant.









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## EPK

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> A diameter of 35.5mm, very small by today's standards but with my flat 6.3' wrist it looks great.
> 
> Hacking, hand winding and quickset date. It's a 2003 limited edition, 390 of 800.
> 
> They also made an identical 33mm ladies variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raistlin

My latest acquisition.


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## max888




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## winhansse7




----------



## 127.72 MHz

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> A diameter of 35.5mm, very small by today's standards but with my flat 6.3' wrist it looks great.
> 
> Hacking, hand winding and quickset date. It's a 2003 limited edition, 390 of 800.
> 
> They also made an identical 33mm ladies variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


I called the Orient service Center in Los Angeles this morning looking for one of several models of Orient Star. Very disappointing that various countries, led my the USA apparently, only import certain models. This is a very classy look and above all, it is not too large.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

127.72 MHz said:


> I called the Orient service Center in Los Angeles this morning looking for one of several models of Orient Star. Very disappointing that various countries, led my the USA apparently, only import certain models. This is a very classy look and above all, it is not too large.


It's an old model and I got lucky spotting it on eBay. Unfortunately Orient don't market much and the Orient star line up, for the most part, seems to be Japan only.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> It's an old model and I got lucky spotting it on eBay. Unfortunately Orient don't market much and the Orient star line up, for the most part, seems to be Japan only.
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


I really like it. It's got elements of old school Tudor watch faces. Just love the size. It's got enough quality that it's remarkable but not so expensive that you have to worry about damaging it,....


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> It's an old model and I got lucky spotting it on eBay. Unfortunately Orient don't market much and the Orient star line up, for the most part, seems to be Japan only.
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


I really like it. It's got elements of old school Tudor watch faces. Just love the size. It's got enough quality that it's remarkable but not so expensive that you have to worry about damaging it,....


----------



## max888

WV0011AA King Master


----------



## chriscentro

There's a FB live review on 1 May at 9pm (GMT +8) 
https://m.facebook.com/BIGTimeSGP/


----------



## TimeDilation

Duke with Champagne Dial 43mm


----------



## Collins521

Loving this Orient Flight, really stands out from what I've been told









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampabuck614

Desk diving today with just boxers and a Triton/Neptune.






Just put the Strapcode bracelet back on last night.


----------



## shane.shepherd

Orient Vegas


----------



## shane.shepherd

Double post.


----------



## wristcheck85

Orient Ray II mod


----------



## 60degN

Elegant Classic today.


----------



## winhansse7

Forgot to change the date.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## marine_068

Blue Kamasu.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

I saw Marc from Long Island Watch pushing this model some time back on one of his vids and I thought "got to get me one of those"


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## arquitron

Polaris GMT dual time...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

sticky said:


> I saw Marc from Long Island Watch pushing this model some time back on one of his vids and I thought "got to get me one of those"
> 
> View attachment 15090793


What model? That is a good looking chrono for Orient, more 'diver' looking. Checked LIW, don't see it listed.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

sticky said:


> I saw Marc from Long Island Watch pushing this model some time back on one of his vids and I thought "got to get me one of those"
> 
> View attachment 15090793


What model? That is a good looking chrono for Orient, more 'diver' looking. Checked LIW, don't see it listed.


----------



## LordVik

M-force Titanium









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99

samba diver.


----------



## BLeistner

Chose an old friend for today.....Orient Star Classic (SEL05002B).......7 years on and she still looks pretty good....lol

Enjoy your time!


----------



## BLeistner

Chose an old friend for today.....Orient Star Classic (SEL05002B).......7 years on and she still looks pretty good....lol

Enjoy your time!

View attachment 15098121


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

3 Kings


----------



## jarod99

an old fave.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Enjoying the white dial Mako USA. The day and date complication is handy during the pandemic when the days seem indistinguishable from each other!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

Deleted. Wrong post.


----------



## LordVik

M-force vintage









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA gen1










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## LordVik

Next brutal machine on the hand.









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Mako XL FEM75004B9


----------



## max888

Orange Ray Today


----------



## gdest

Mako









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

chriscentro said:


> 3 Kings


Wow I love these. I'm thinking of getting the red one. How's the quality and finishing? Is the bracelet good?


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Beautiful photo & watch.



winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15116927


----------



## winhansse7

Thank you Bruno. Always appreciate your likes to my posts and kind words. Have a great time there.


----------



## fargelios

Orient MultiYear Calendar Titanium


----------



## winhansse7

^ love the dial color and great shot.


----------



## Miggyd87

Birthday watch

Orient Mako II


----------



## gawa

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

^Twinning!


----------



## 60degN

My Chicane


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest

Mako on sunset.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## MAD777

Brown Bambino









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## roverguy78

The elusive sapphire sub.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7

Night shot.


----------



## max888

Orient EM75005R Mako XL


----------



## winhansse7

max888 said:


> Orient EM75005R Mako XL
> 
> View attachment 15126473
> 
> 
> Beautiful Mako mate. Cheers.


----------



## Ike2

First good watch I ever purchased and still one of my top favorites. Will never sell it. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> A diameter of 35.5mm, very small by today's standards but with my flat 6.3' wrist it looks great.
> 
> Hacking, hand winding and quickset date. It's a 2003 limited edition, 390 of 800.
> 
> They also made an identical 33mm ladies variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


To those who liked my Orient Star, I found another on eBay UK, this one is 440/800
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143607223784?ul_noapp=true


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

CEV0J003W


----------



## LordVik

This week with my single dome sapphire modded AAA









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sal4

Haven't posted in a long time. Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## winhansse7

*Look very nice on you. Just the right size.


sal4 said:


> Haven't posted in a long time. Blue Orient Ray II today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## TimeDilation

XL


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## colorblind




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

Mako USA II


----------



## bleached

Very cool!


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## TimeDilation

Bambino 2nd gen Version 4 in Blue 42mm


----------



## Ike2

My first Orient, the trusty original Pepsi Mako

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 15142815
> 
> My first Orient, the trusty original Pepsi Mako
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same and won't get rid of it.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

fyioska said:


> I have the same and won't get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Same here. Eventually it's going to my son. (It's orange brother is going to his brother.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jarod99

Triton


----------



## jarod99

Triton


----------



## Wultch

Don’t get why orients are so underrated but here’s mine that’s more than 10 years old


----------



## jarod99

Open heart


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kenls

Long time since posting here but, ...


----------



## lildrgn

My first and only Orient, the Defender! Wanted an automatic that wasn't a Seiko military one and like the asymmetrical face to the Defender. Had to take out 5 links to fit my scrawny wrist but it fits great. Sort of underwhelmed by the lume, but we'll see how it does in the middle of the night when I have to time check.


----------



## max888

Good day!


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

Ray 1!










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TimeDilation

Panda


----------



## mizzoutiger

Mako XL









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

heyBJK said:


>


Great shot of a nice looking Ray.


----------



## winhansse7

TimeDilation said:


> Panda
> View attachment 15153921


Very nice dial and great looking on you


----------



## lildrgn

TimeDilation said:


> Panda
> View attachment 15153921
> 
> View attachment 15153923
> 
> View attachment 15153925
> 
> View attachment 15153927


Love this panda and it's making me wonder if Orient needs to make a panda version of the Defender. Though the panda might look drunk with the offset dials. Here's my new one today.


----------



## heyBJK

sal4 said:


> Great shot of a nice looking Ray.


Thank you! Much appreciated! Love the Ray II.


----------



## TimeDilation

winhansse7 said:


> Very nice dial and great looking on you


Thank you very much, I appreciate that! Have a great day!


----------



## TimeDilation

lildrgn said:


> Love this panda and it's making me wonder if Orient needs to make a panda version of the Defender. Though the panda might look drunk with the offset dials. Here's my new one today.
> 
> View attachment 15155565


Thank you, yeah it would be less of a panda and more contrasting subdials, but I think it would look good on the defender.


----------



## LordVik

STI Limited Editiin









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## TimeDilation

Kano "Red" 44mm on StrapCode Metabind Rivet Bracelet


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlroark

Mako XL green bezel


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## artymr2

Blue Flight on Ray bracelet with polished centre links.


----------



## Miggyd87

Day 2 with the Mako II







The lack of focus is an interesting addition.....


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## fargelios

Orient SK Crystal today


----------



## LordVik

Last day with the STI









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

Starting to fall for this one hard.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Miggyd87

^just wow.


----------



## TimeDilation

lildrgn said:


> Starting to fall for this one hard.
> 
> View attachment 15167697


As you should, you got yourself a awesome timepiece! Enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## gray-beard




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## guspech750

Well same one as yesterday. LOLzzzzz










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## marine_068

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

Got a new Uncle Seiko canvas strap today, so on the Defender it goes.


----------



## apudabam

Even under macro the details of this very inexpensive watch are superb.

Orient is excellent value.

Wearing this beauty today - pic from this morning, didn't change the date


----------



## apudabam

Dreaded double post strikes again!


----------



## Ac10bad

Going with the blue kamasu


----------



## LordVik

This week with the carbon Nami









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7

Both look great with nato straps.


----------



## MichaelDunford

The Mako 2 with a ceramic bezel


----------



## Ac10bad

Blue kamasu


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation

Mako XL Blue 44mm on Clockwork Synergy Strap


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Wultch

Any love for this old orient buddy of mine?


----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## volgofmr




----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Bambino 2nd generation 
Fc00009W0


----------



## tro_jan

A rarely-seen first generation Orient Aviator Flight black on black


----------



## StartsWithSeiko

Mako USA II mod


----------



## winhansse7

RSM nato strap on King Diver. Love this strap and the most beautiful strap ever I bought.


----------



## tro_jan

Another first generation Orient variant.
This time, the Orient Sub 2ER blue


----------



## HMR170




----------



## lildrgn




----------



## max888

Orient College


----------



## winhansse7

I wish I knew how to make picture smaller. Love this simple grey color dial with Horween leather strap.


----------



## fyioska

Wearing my Mako II today for a change.









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalmar62

Using my Ray 2 in sunshiny Portugal.


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## myths

First Orient Flieger









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate

I'm having one of those "I'm never taking this watch off" moments, which I know isn't true because I'll have to take it off when I finally find a proper bracelet for it.


----------



## srmdalt

Switched to leather today:


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## winhansse7

View attachment 15197969









Got new strap in my mailbox today so here"s quick snap pic to share. Love this strap and will get patinas and rugged look for fun.


----------



## EPK

Older pic but this all day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Duke Champagne 43mm


----------



## colorblind




----------



## lildrgn

My one and only Orient.


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Star elegant classic.


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Rickster27b

Heritage Gothic ... simply elegant.


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## max888

3 Stars


----------



## Sugman




----------



## xInZax

Been a while since I've posted. Randomly had an urge to start wearing my watches again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karar




----------



## xInZax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marine_068

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## max888

TT17005Y


----------



## xInZax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

I just put a new Fluco tan pigskin strap on the Gothic Heritage. I have half a dozen really nice watches, but I can't seem to take this beauty off my wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## winhansse7

My Orient dual time. A little big to my wrist though.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fargelios

Del
Double post


----------



## iddaka

Orient Titanium. 
Love the Guilloché!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xInZax

Blue Mako USA II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94

Today I'm wearing this.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradtothebones

Bambino Gen2Ver2


----------



## tro_jan

1st Generation Orient Sub 2ER


----------



## lildrgn

Just came in the mail today, along with the new strap from Cheapest NATO Straps. Now I have the black and cream!


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## winhansse7

Got new Herringbone Twill Icarus Blue strap from @rsmwatchstrap. It doesn't look bad on Orient Star. Very breathable and stay cool compare to steel bracelet or some leather straps. Very high quality and nice pattern on it.


----------



## fargelios

King Diver


----------



## winhansse7

fargelios said:


> King Diver


This King Diver is a very nice piece.


----------



## studdude88

Orient Surveyor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

Kamasu in green, just arrived.

It's a winner: the crown is too small but it wears like a Mako and has depth.


----------



## studdude88

My first automatic. Happy Thursday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. Didn't get the date set correctly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Numerals


----------



## lildrgn

So late to the Defender party. I love this watch!


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Star WZ0011DV:


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## winhansse7




----------



## winhansse7

Anglo Irish said:


> Orient Star WZ0011DV:


Beautiful Orient Star.


----------



## myths

Blue Orient Flieger









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

The scarcest among the 1st Gen Orient Flight Aviators... The PVD Black variant


----------



## Vamospues

'Morning, new suede strap on my oldest watch.

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## Jasabor

Blue Kamasu. Arrived saturday and my first Orient. Not today´s picture.


----------



## sal4

Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rickster27b

Star Classic Heritage Gothic on a Fluco Tan Pigskin


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67

Not only wearing this today, but also for the past week:


----------



## Bezelbub

Can't remember the last time I put this on so I'm giving it a run for a few days.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Ed.YANG

Well
it's been a Jubilee  Juli ... July I mean








































?????​


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## gawa

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## F455

Seatech


----------



## Vamospues

SDB09002H on a Kamasu bracelet.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Vamo,

Just beautiful! I'm not a fan of open heart dials but in this case I'm in love. When I read your caption I was like "what? he's calling it a Seiko (coff) SDB.... which I read as SBD (my bad). Then realized I misread your caption, SDB = (S) Assembled in Japan, (DB) 46A movement.


----------



## Vamospues

^Gurthang54 said:


> Vamo,
> 
> Just beautiful! I'm not a fan of open heart dials but in this case I'm in love. When I read your caption I was like "what? he's calling it a Seiko (coff) SDB.... which I read as SBD (my bad). Then realized I misread your caption, SDB = (S) Assembled in Japan, (DB) 46A movement.


Thanks Gurthang. I've been looking at this one for years, picked it up this week from the ever-helpful team at Watches88. It's a very finely made watch. The dial is slightly more pinkish than it looks in the photo. I had to have an open heart in my collection, and this is one of the few Orient open hearts I've seen that works for me.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## CollectorS

Orient Star Outdoor. Really love this watch for its fine craftsmanship, utilitarian design, and excellent legibility.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## max888

*3 Stars*


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Vamospues said:


> SDB09002H on a Kamasu bracelet.
> View attachment 15332675
> 
> View attachment 15332426


That is a beautiful combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## inf1d3l

.


----------



## DustyFingers

Vamospues said:


> Thanks Gurthang. I've been looking at this one for years, picked it up this week from the ever-helpful team at Watches88. It's a very finely made watch. The dial is slightly more pinkish than it looks in the photo. I had to have an open heart in my collection, and this is one of the few Orient open hearts I've seen that works for me.


Ah I knew it! I had my eye on that watch on Watches88 and just never pulled the trigger! Congrats, it looks great!

Anyway, here is one of my orient watches:


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Blue Ray II with black bezel from Mako USA II on solid end link jubilee from eBay. The camera really exaggerates the scratches on the crystal.


----------



## chriscentro

Orient Star dressy piece


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Orient Star
390/800
2003 model
34mm



















































Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Vamospues

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Orient Star
> 390/800
> 2003 model
> 34mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


Fantastic photos and timepiece! Thanks for sharing


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## xInZax




----------



## max888

*King Master*


----------



## TimeDilation

Sun & Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## CdrShepard




----------



## xInZax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpayne

mako usa 2, low domed sapphire, green AR


----------



## prokhmer

Orient Triton with mod crown























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LordVik

ORIENT AAA with sapphire









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

The big one






























Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Gprog

I'm not usually a fan of brown leather straps, but this one suits this watch nicely.


----------



## max888

Mako _XL_


----------



## LordVik

90's M-force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## xInZax




----------



## roverguy78

Analog Digital kind of day...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind

My vintage King Diver, hands a little corroded, but still fun to wear...


----------



## Gprog

On an old Citizen bracelet today.


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## xInZax

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15348934


Which model is that?!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## winhansse7

xInZax said:


> Which model is that?!


*ORIENT WEEKLY AUTO KING DIVER RA-AA0D03E*


----------



## winhansse7

@xInZax 
I got it from seriouswatches.com. It's the best price you can find especially to US customers.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## jenyang

Got this nice Flight today.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Gothic Heritage - my most beautiful watch.


----------



## EPK

Kamasu on Jubilee









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Adam Summerfield

OSD300 1 week old to me and it's famous lume.


----------



## yinzburgher

Bambino!


















Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Gprog

I seem to be on a white/silver dial kick lately.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rpjep




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## bald_eagle_12

Ray Raven dial, Mako USA bezel, Ray II case.


----------



## universal_cynic

Haven't worn the Ranger in a while. Caught it at high noon.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Modded Mako USA


----------



## marine_068

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Black Nami









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## varunmk123

Orient Star Elegant Classic!









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## huwp

Basic date


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## LordVik

This week with the M-force Bravo









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I'll see your M Force 'Pumpkin' and raise you an M Force 'Hornet'


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> I'll see your M Force 'Pumpkin' and raise you an M Force 'Hornet'
> 
> View attachment 15369001


Use to have the same but replace it for the blue dial "pumpkin"
















Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

What I find interesting is the inner dial recess, it's very apparent in both pics but nearly invisible looking at the dial.


----------



## LordVik

Yes, I almost forget about it in day to day use, but when I get out in sunlight it is obvious.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## wristrocket

Triton.


----------



## skyboss_4evr

wristrocket said:


> Triton.
> 
> View attachment 15369314


One of my personal favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## ^Gurthang54

That's a good looking watch Max, KD case and dial w/o all the lettering. Is that a Russia market model, love the purple gradient dial.


----------



## jhdscript

Today it s an *Orient SK Vintage* for me


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wristrocket

jhdscript said:


> Today it s an *Orient SK Vintage* for me
> View attachment 15370125


Orient's retro style looks really good on this watch! I have a red one on the way from LIW.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## dmolinaj24

sal4 said:


> Green Orient Kamasu today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Such a beautiful watch. How is it as an everyday watch?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LordVik

Last day with the M-force Bravo









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampabuck614

Last day on vacation and took the Triton out to the waterfalls.


----------



## max888




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Rickster27b

Gothic Star Heritage


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik,

The Bravo going to a new home?


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> LordVik,
> 
> The Bravo going to a new home?


No, just time fo next watch. I'm wearing each watch for a week 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## mojorison_75




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## huwp




----------



## Anthonius




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## jhdscript

This afternoon it's *Vintage Orient SK








*


----------



## jovani




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great looking Poseidon Jovani.


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane on a new nylon strap, perfect for the summer heat (and date wheel kicking in too early).


----------



## Ac10bad




----------



## winhansse7




----------



## Chronopolis

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15379796


Nice shot!! 
I never saw that watch look better.


----------



## mrwomble

Vamospues said:


> Chicane on a new nylon strap, perfect for the summer heat (and date wheel kicking in too early).
> View attachment 15379151


That red is lovely .

I have this in blue. I don't know why they discontinued this model, it's a real looker.


----------



## wristrocket

SK Diver Retro


----------



## Rickster27b

I just put a new strap on my Orient Star Gothic - A Martu' - Whiskey Alligator - M1711-s6. It made my most Gorgeous watch even better.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## winhansse7

Chronopolis said:


> Nice shot!!
> I never saw that watch look better.


Thank you sir. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Vamospues

mrwomble said:


> That red is lovely .
> 
> I have this in blue. I don't know why they discontinued this model, it's a real looker.


Thank you : ) I've owned all versions of this except the blue version ... may yet look out for it on Watch Patrol etc.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet

'' Orient Mako 2'' Birthday gift from my wife...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## audiomagnate

Black Bay Snorkler? Tudient?


----------



## TimeDilation

Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps


----------



## bald_eagle_12

Keeping track of our time at the park.


----------



## JG50000

My new green dial


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Bald Eagle, 

I really like that steel insert, been thinking about one for my Ray II. Looks really nice. Source?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

JG,

Now THAT is a great looking TriStar. The green is gorgeous, better looking than the 'Commuter' AA0C06. A perfect replacement for the Seiko SNK series. 40 mm case, all it needs is a dive bezel and it would be a 'Baby Ray'.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## bald_eagle_12

^Gurthang54 said:


> Bald Eagle,
> 
> I really like that steel insert, been thinking about one for my Ray II. Looks really nice. Source?


Thanks. I would like it to be a steel dual time insert (Explorer style), but don't really want to shell out $100 for a bezel and insert right now.

Picked this insert up on eBay. Only $15.


----------



## Olyeller68

M-Force to start the weekend!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LordVik

Well ,I also started the weekend with an M-force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik,

Titanium M Force?


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> LordVik,
> 
> Titanium M Force?


Yes, on a titanium bracelet, but in the summer it's on a 2 pisces zulu.









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

The hand-wind mechanical beauty that is the Monarch


----------



## HMR170




----------



## TimeDilation

Bambino


----------



## WindyCityWatch

Loving the white rubber in the summer; ignore yesterday's date


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## LordVik

NOS vintage M-force 100m





































Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JG50000

^Gurthang54 said:


> JG,
> 
> Now THAT is a great looking TriStar. The green is gorgeous, better looking than the 'Commuter' AA0C06. A perfect replacement for the Seiko SNK series. 40 mm case, all it needs is a dive bezel and it would be a 'Baby Ray'.


Like that idea! How do we get orient to move forward...sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert...would be a hit.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## tro_jan

Still on this mechanical beauty









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Very beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmolinaj24

WindyCityWatch said:


> Loving the white rubber in the summer; ignore yesterday's date


What is this model and where did you buy the bezel? I wanted the kamasu but I heard there is no available 12 hour bezel for it

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

Vintage for me with this *Orient SK Vintage*


----------



## Rickster27b

Gothic Star on a Martu' Alligator strap


----------



## WindyCityWatch

dmolinaj24 said:


> What is this model and where did you buy the bezel? I wanted the kamasu but I heard there is no available 12 hour bezel for it
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


This is actually the Mako USA II; fairly certain they are no longer in production. The bezel and insert are from DLW watches. I have more info in the 'Orient Mods Thread' about pricing and such.

In watches I trust


----------



## tro_jan

Life is simple: Pair Red with Blue 

Orient Day-Date










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CndRkMt

Orient Tri-star


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker

My most recent acquisition, an Orient Namu. I haven't seen this watch on this forum yet, not sure why. It's great!


----------



## LordVik

cjbiker said:


> My most recent acquisition, an Orient Namu. I haven't seen this watch on this forum yet, not sure why. It's great!


Your not looking enough 









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk flushing with a single flush.


----------



## max888

*King Master*


----------



## wristrocket

Red SK Diver.


----------



## Marcq19




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## cottontop

Will be wearing this one (a gift from my GF) Wednesday the 19th. Will change the date then. 
Joe


----------



## tro_jan

Sunburst silver Orient Day-Date










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

M-force 100m vintage NOS









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## ^Gurthang54

M Force Bravo (Hornet) w/ new boots


----------



## winhansse7

Rescued the little baby bird when I walked in the night and found him on ground. Very smart baby bird. He recognized my kindness and started eating the food I gave him right away for his survival. Very very attached to me from day one and I am blessed to take care of him. I hope you guys enjoy my happiness.


----------



## MAD777

Just delivered Kamasu with gorgeous red dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## bigshark88

.


----------



## max888

Positive Mako XL


----------



## fargelios




----------



## bigshark88

max888 said:


> Positive Mako XL
> View attachment 15410232


That's a really slick looking timepiece.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow

Titanium, slide rule; about twelve years old ...


----------



## TimeDilation

Kano Automatic "Red" 44mm on StrapCode Metabind Rivet Bracelet


----------



## EPK

I haven't worn this one in awhile. After doing so, I regret that it's been sitting.

What a fantastic combination with the jubilee.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

EPK,

Is that a Strapcode?


----------



## EPK

^Gurthang54 said:


> EPK,
> 
> Is that a Strapcode?


Yes. I've had it since the day they released.

It took a little time to break in but it's very comfortable and really elevates the watch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## ^Gurthang54

You can call me Ray


----------



## jajohn00

My Triton on Stapcode









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## winhansse7




----------



## TimeDilation

Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wristrocket

Won't be wearing this one again. It was on my wrist when I was riding my motorcycle Monday. Unfortunately, it wasn't on my wrist after I woke up in the hospital that day. I got hit by an Uber driver. 
Good news is I have a good excuse to buy a replacement watch!
Im ok aside from bruises and some scrapes. Wear your gear friends!


----------



## winhansse7

wristrocket said:


> View attachment 15418479
> Won't be wearing this one again. It was on my wrist when I was riding my motorcycle Monday. Unfortunately, it wasn't on my wrist after I woke up in the hospital that day. I got hit by an Uber driver.
> Good news is I have a good excuse to buy a replacement watch!
> Im ok aside from bruises and some scrapes. Wear your gear friends!


Sorry to hear your unfortunate accident, hope you're doing well there.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH

View attachment 15406235

Rescued the little baby bird when I walked in the night and found him on ground. Very smart baby bird. He recognized my kindness and started eating the food I gave him right away for his survival. Very very attached to me from day one and I am blessed to take care of him. I hope you guys enjoy my happiness.

Excellent, thanks for sharing. I double down on your happiness.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jhdscript

I own a *vintage orient sk* this morning


----------



## LordVik

Cooking with the M-force STI









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24

Vintage Sk today


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik,

That version STI appears to use the EL07 case/integrated bracelet, correct? I had not noticed that before. Is that the last of the STI series?


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

sal4 said:


>


That crown is only 100x better than the USA II crown.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## jhdscript

Very beautiful !


----------



## wristrocket

winhansse7 said:


> Sorry to hear your unfortunate accident, hope you're doing well there.


I'm doing well, thank you. Relaxing at home. I'm lucky I guess.
In fact, I've already ordered a red Kamasu from Japan-onlinestore.com.


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> LordVik,
> 
> That version STI appears to use the EL07 case/integrated bracelet, correct? I had not noticed that before. Is that the last of the STI series?


Yes ,correct for the case and bracelet.
There is one more after this model with the "bravo" case and carbon dial 









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## winhansse7

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 15406235
> 
> Rescued the little baby bird when I walked in the night and found him on ground. Very smart baby bird. He recognized my kindness and started eating the food I gave him right away for his survival. Very very attached to me from day one and I am blessed to take care of him. I hope you guys enjoy my happiness.
> 
> Excellent, thanks for sharing. I double down on your happiness.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your kind words


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH

Hello WORUWT. Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. I'm new to Orient, particularly 21mm lug-lug. I see some chat about particular models of bracelets. Any information on availability, brand preference, sites, interchangeable clasps, the like? Thanks.


----------



## sal4

winhansse7 said:


> View attachment 15406235
> 
> Rescued the little baby bird when I walked in the night and found him on ground. Very smart baby bird. He recognized my kindness and started eating the food I gave him right away for his survival. Very very attached to me from day one and I am blessed to take care of him. I hope you guys enjoy my happiness.


How great you helped that little bird out. Thanks for sharing about it, and that is a nice looking Orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Miggyd87 said:


> That crown is only 100x better than the USA II crown.


I have both versions of the Mako USA. I agree the original version has a larger, smoother, and easier to use crown. However, I also appreciate the hacking and hand winding on the V2. I enjoy both versions equally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

wristrocket said:


> View attachment 15418479
> Won't be wearing this one again. It was on my wrist when I was riding my motorcycle Monday. Unfortunately, it wasn't on my wrist after I woke up in the hospital that day. I got hit by an Uber driver.
> Good news is I have a good excuse to buy a replacement watch!
> Im ok aside from bruises and some scrapes. Wear your gear friends!


Sorry to hear of your accident, and I'm glad you're OK.

Congrats on ordering the new Kamasu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## in2zion

Time for bed!


----------



## DevinPowers

The Triton. I wear the Bambino when I have meetings.


----------



## winhansse7

sal4 said:


> How great you helped that little bird out. Thanks for sharing about it, and that is a nice looking Orient.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you so much Sal, appreciate that


----------



## jenyang

Flieger Friday









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## wristrocket

DevinPowers said:


> View attachment 15420418
> The Triton. I wear the Bambino when I have meetings.


I never get tired of looking at that matte black dial and power meter. Classy and a little weird, like an Orient should be.


----------



## max888

*Ray II*


----------



## fargelios




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## DevinPowers

only where this when I'm at the desk. The leather strap that it came on the puppy decided to chew on. My question is where can I get a really uncomfortable nice drop or should I upgrade and get a better dressier watch? Help?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## wristrocket

The "Jaguar" sleeping again.


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT STAR Basic Date Silver 42mm


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## ^Gurthang54

First Neptune on a diver's strap that's been posted in a while, looks really good w/ the 'coke' insert.


----------



## jhdscript

I have only one *Orient Vintage SK*
*







*


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG

The Orient Star Diver


----------



## mizzoutiger

Mako XL and kitty cat.


----------



## Banzai

Recent travels with Charlie Kamasu (mako3), date not set.




























Ahoy there!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Sweet looking Kamasu LE.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## LordVik

AAA gathering









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## DevinPowers




----------



## wristrocket

My new lucky watch. I retrieved this pal from the Harborview property room yesterday. There wasn't a scratch on it. 
Thanks #Harborview for everything.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## EPK

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15430840
> 
> View attachment 15430871


Wow! That dial....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm

Great shot!


----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

This just landed so it'll be sized and on the wrist before the day's out.


----------



## JohnM67

.... and it didn't take long to adjust the bracelet and get power reserve up.


----------



## cattusmaru

time









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965

CndRkMt said:


>


That's the NICEST Orient I've seed, period !!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Vario

The affordable watches gets the most praises


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## bratz




----------



## LCrow




----------



## jajohn00

My Triton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## JTK Awesome

Just posted this in the Whiskey and Watches thread


----------



## SeXiko

Even though the watch is beautiful what is more beautiful is your math quote.


----------



## cattusmaru




----------



## gawa

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## TimeDilation

"Duke" Automatic Champagne 43mm


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mecha Force


----------



## Gprog




----------



## JohnM67

Switching between these.


----------



## JohnM67

And now changed to this.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu in red









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolley_09

@LordVik wow!!

if you dont mind me asking, which model is this ? thank you


----------



## Trolley_09

yinzburgher said:


> Bambino!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Nice looking watch! which model, gen is this?


----------



## yinzburgher

Trolley_09 said:


> Nice looking watch! which model, gen is this?


Thanks! It's a second gen Bambino. Reference FAC00008W0. I got it from Creation Watches about two years ago.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches
View attachment 15446777


----------



## JohnM67

Another TriStar today.


----------



## JohnM67

LordVik said:


> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


That just oozes cool retro vibes. I'm jealous!


----------



## LordVik

JM252 said:


> That just oozes cool retro vibes. I'm jealous!


Now youll be even more jealous. I'v got 3 of them 









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

LordVik said:


> Now youll be even more jealous. I'v got 3 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


I'm bright green right now!

But I've got another 3 on the way, so maybe it'll be your turn to be jealous soon 😉


----------



## LordVik

JM252 said:


> I'm bright green right now!
> 
> But I've got another 3 on the way, so maybe it'll be your turn to be jealous soon


Ooo, perfect. I'm searching for the sunburst green myself. I use to have ,but sold it to a friend and I still regret that desigion. 
It's this one from the photo









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Nice. It's still possible to get that green dial, but in a slightly different case.


----------



## LordVik

They are a few in e-bay but in bad condition or are franken watches.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


----------



## EPK

Kamasu









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## MAD777

Changed out the stock bracelet for a NATO strap today. What do you guys think?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewH

Hornback croc strap


----------



## tro_jan

Salmon










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## secmar44

my Orient 300m


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87

Excited for cooler weather. Bought new leather straps for my Orient (Desk) divers to wear in the cold weather.


----------



## MN0311




----------



## max888




----------



## Trolley_09

Kano on this faded strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## ^Gurthang54

By Neptune's beard I'm just green w/ envy over your Triton/Neptune.


----------



## TimeDilation

Bambino Gen 2 Version 4 Blue 42mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## seatega

Just got this Triton and I'm about to take it out of the box and try it on!


----------



## JohnM67

Same as yesterday.


----------



## timetokill




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## jenyang

Orient Flight









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroed4x

andrewH said:


> Hornback croc strap


*Magnificent *


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## fargelios

WorldTimer Blue


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## usclassic




----------



## raoulzvolfoni




----------



## Vost




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Changed again.


----------



## Vost




----------



## LordVik

We are both wearing Orient Today









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

Selling a couple of my not-a-Mako's if anyone is interested: Bambino small seconds, Speedtech auto.


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Astonm

Love that Bezel usclassic, I have made my mind up and the Black Triton it is. Thank you. Were did you get that Bezel from usclassic?


----------



## cjbiker

Ebay cheapo 24mm engineer bracelet for my Orient Namu.


----------



## grindaur

Planet Orient, just finished a strap for it so now I can wear it!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## max888

*King Master*


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic

Astonm said:


> Were did you get that Bezel from usclassic?


I won this preowned watch on an eBay auction and it already had the bezel installed.


----------



## rsmrick




----------



## Davido22




----------



## Astonm

usclassic said:


> I won this preowned watch on an eBay auction and it already had the bezel installed.


Thank you, I believe some are available on some site so I will keep an eye out. Need to buy the watch first!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Love the linen dial.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Trolley_09

diggin this combo more every day. Kanno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

Orient "Emperor" Automatic Day and Date Blue Stainless Steel Watch CEM5J005D

This was the first Orient I bought about 2009. A bit funky looking and very inexpensive. Watch averages a loss of about 9 seconds per day.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## NTMG




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## Vost




----------



## artymr2

Blue flight on mesh


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## NTMG

NTMG said:


> View attachment 15480931


I want to get a PVD bracelet. What do you recommend?


----------



## MrG




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fargelios

King Diver


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## audiomagnate

Titanium + guilloche = Orient bliss.


----------



## max888




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Ignore the day showing......


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LunarLair




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LunarLair




----------



## usclassic




----------



## ^Gurthang54

First Triton I've seen w/ the cyclops.


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> First Triton I've seen w/ the cyclops.


Moded, bezel insert is changed to.

And today I'm with









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## MrG




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MHe225

It was not until after lunch that I realized that my watch is 12 hrs fast / ahead (was in a rush setting the date)


----------



## fargelios

Orient MultiYear Tank Bracelet


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Starting the week with Orient TriStar 💪


----------



## vince_79

Hi there,

I'm new here. Decided to start the week with my latest purchase - Orient Bambino Small Seconds. Still in the honeymoon phase with that champagne dial and the domed crystal!


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Tampabuck614

Much needed Monday off.


----------



## Vost




----------



## TimeDilation

Neo 70's Panda 🐼 Chronograph 42mm


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
My first red/burgundy watch and am lovin it 👌


----------



## max888




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## LunarLair




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67

Turquoise dial and faceted crystal.


----------



## JohnM67

Change for the afternoon.


----------



## Trolley_09

defender 2 !!!


----------



## Olyeller68

Polaris










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67

Ray.


----------



## sticky

Mako XL.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Wearing my "Rayko". LOLzzzzz

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Trolley_09

Defender


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm

MHe225 said:


> It was not until after lunch that I realized that my watch is 12 hrs fast / ahead (was in a rush setting the date)
> View attachment 15494915


Very nice


----------



## Astonm

Olyeller68 said:


> Polaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


I have been looking for one of these for ages, beautiful watch


----------



## Astonm

LunarLair said:


> View attachment 15499625


Nice!


----------



## Astonm

LunarLair said:


> View attachment 15487151


Nice!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Chronopolis

Looks to be in great shape. Do they still make those?

I thought those were all 40+ yrs old. Do you buff them with Geritol or som'm?



JM252 said:


> View attachment 15506970


----------



## JohnM67

I don't think they still make them. I think it's NOS.
I don't buff them. This is the condition is arrived in 🙂


----------



## Chronopolis

Then, maybe YOU take Geritol. 
Your wrist! So youthful looking. 



JM252 said:


> I don't think they still make them. I think it's NOS.
> I don't buff them. This is the condition is arrived in ?


----------



## JohnM67

Chronopolis said:


> Then, maybe YOU take Geritol.
> Your wrist! So youthful looking.


Probably the only part of me that looks youthful! 😉


----------



## Chronopolis

But the ladies dig that! 
Tight "boing-boing" wrists, but vintage-y leathery all around.   ... ... ... 



JM252 said:


> Probably the only part of me that looks youthful! ?


----------



## ashar_amu

King on NATO


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Chatoboy

Orient Star Outdoor


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## MrG




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## AllenG




----------



## 7Pines

36.4mm Bambino! Pow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

MrG said:


> View attachment 15509454


Looks great! Is that an aftermarket crystal, looks like its one dome edge to edge, not like the top hat original.

Cheers


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## sticky

A day late but no matter.


----------



## MrG

artymr2 said:


> Looks great! Is that an aftermarket crystal, looks like its one dome edge to edge, not like the top hat original.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it is aftermarket from longislandwatch.com (there is only one option for Bambino). The original crystal had a very narrow angle of view and high distortion outside the range. This sapphire crystal has a much wider view range and less reflection. I am enjoying the beautiful dial at every angle now.

Cheers


----------



## max888




----------



## LordVik

Working with my franken AAA









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
The 'Day' is about to change...Happy Saturday already to those in the eastern side of the globe!


----------



## Astonm

Samwatch said:


> Lovey face
> View attachment 15495676
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## andrewH

Different looks of carbon fiber dial


----------



## Vamospues

Chicane on a new NATO.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## evritis

Orient Nami for today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Vintage AAA









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Jae Arr

Orient Defender II w/Cream Dial on a aftermarket dark brown strap


----------



## LunarLair




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Vintage NOS M-force 100m









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## jil_sander

Got this one today.
Looks like a vintage JLC memovox!!


----------



## josephc24




----------



## JohnM67

Vega, grey dial version.


----------



## Philbo24




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## fargelios




----------



## AllenG




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jae Arr

Orient Kamasu, red dial on a sailcloth strap....


----------



## Jae Arr

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15522549


What is this?? Its frickin amazing!


----------



## fargelios

Jae Arr said:


> What is this?? Its frickin amazing!


Thanks!

This is Orient Wide Calendar FEU EG004T


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001BO


----------



## winhansse7




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Baron7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Afternoon change.


----------



## artymr2

MrG said:


> Yes, it is aftermarket from longislandwatch.com (there is only one option for Bambino). The original crystal had a very narrow angle of view and high distortion outside the range. This sapphire crystal has a much wider view range and less reflection. I am enjoying the beautiful dial at every angle now.
> 
> Cheers


Looks great! Is the crystal flush against the bezel height wise? This has really transformed the watch. I have the champagne dial version.

Cheers


----------



## chriscentro

Hot off the oven, the new M-FORCE.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## LordVik

chriscentro said:


> Hot off the oven, the new M-FORCE.


Is this partial shroud plastick or metal. I was considering one of the red dials.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MrG




----------



## chriscentro

LordVik said:


> Is this partial shroud plastick or metal. I was considering one of the red dials.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


Hi, it's metal


----------



## JohnM67

Same as yesterday.


----------



## tohb

My first and currently only Orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## Steve0

I have two Mako XL, Orange dial and the Full Lume dial. I put Sapphire crystals ln both. A couple of days ago I put an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice 22mm bracelet of my orange dial XL . What a great look! IMO, anyway.









Wore it yesterday while hiking in The Last Chance Desert of Utah. Great place for solitude.









Zoom in on the panorama and you might find my car. On the left is Windy Peak ...go right a bit but not to the center. The bright glint is my windshield.









Further south the terrain switches to Red Rock sandstone monuments in Cathedral Valley.


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## TimeDilation

Duke


----------



## kritameth




----------



## usclassic




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## huwp




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Chatoboy

Blue and Red for Election Day results


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

I've got a whole lot of love/hate going on with this thing!










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt

huwp said:


> View attachment 15532246


These look so good

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

*TT17005Y*


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## Dave51

Neo 70s Solar Panda at work. On a homemade Horween leather strap.


----------



## evritis

Triton for today.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rmeron




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tohb

Mako Pepsi


----------



## LordVik

Don't mind the date, it's before timing the watch

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub 2ER










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67

Same as yesterday.


----------



## WindyCityWatch

A strap monster among the rest of my collection.


----------



## tohb

Mako on Bond.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Vost

Triton ....imo - one of the most comfortable divers ever..


----------



## Vost

chriscentro said:


>


Awesome OSD...


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chilean

Orient Ford/Gronholm










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chilean

chriscentro said:


>


Beautiful watch! Its full stock?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78




----------



## chriscentro

chilean said:


> Beautiful watch! Its full stock?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks, it's fully stock and the ref is Ref. RA-AC0L04L.


----------



## chilean

roverguy78 said:


>


Great watch! Remind me of the breitling aerospace

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chilean

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## legendofkane

Not sure if it's fake or not but it keeps good time


----------



## legendofkane

A week or so I may wear my 64100


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Interesting, a TriStar Explorer. AB0F07? Very good looking. It appears the green colorway is popular, sold out on the Orient US site. 

The AB0F 13,14,15 versions are nice clean field style, to my eye.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fargelios

GMT Automatic 200 m


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JJ Smith




----------



## gawa

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Yellow M Force.


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## w8tch88




----------



## aegon




----------



## Ed.YANG

This week wears with the new Jippies...
































???​


----------



## Dave51

I am wearing my recently modded Ray II (renamed Tokyo Bay 57).


----------



## LaFiat83

Dave51 said:


> View attachment 15558335
> 
> 
> I am wearing my recently modded Ray II (renamed Tokyo Bay 57).


New to this thread, absolutely LOVE your watch! May I ask what model that is and what you did to mod it, if someone wanted to do the same?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave51

LaFiat83 said:


> New to this thread, absolutely LOVE your watch! May I ask what model that is and what you did to mod it, if someone wanted to do the same?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am really happy with this one. The watch is a black dial Ray II. I purchased it used on Ebay.

I replaced the bezel with a coin edge bezel from Long Island Watch. The owner Marc has a YouTube video on how to do it. I purchased the red sub style bezel insert from wholesaloutlet990, a seller on Ebay.

The hand hole size for Seiko mechanical movement hands and Orient hands are the same. The hands are Tudor snowflake style hands that I purchased from seller raffles-time on Ebay. His hands are nice. I have used them to mod several Vostoks. He sells them with white frames, gold frames, and the one I used with silver frames. That matches the rim around the lume dots on the dial.

The crystal is a slightly domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times USA.

Everything else is stock.

This is the first Orient I modded. I have modded several Vostoks though. You need tools to pull the hands, set the hands (that is the hardest part), open the caseback, some good tweezers, and a crystal press, which you can find pretty inexpensively. I got mine from Micro Tools. You should also get some Rodico to help pick up small parts, clean the dial and crystal, etc. A blower like you use on a camera lens is also very useful. There are videos on how to do all of this on YouTube. I would start there. Be careful. It is addicting.


----------



## TimeDilation

Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## EPK

Dave51 said:


> Thanks! I am really happy with this one. The watch is a black dial Ray II. I purchased it used on Ebay.
> 
> I replaced the bezel with a coin edge bezel from Long Island Watch. The owner Marc has a YouTube video on how to do it. I purchased the red sub style bezel insert from wholesaloutlet990, a seller on Ebay.
> 
> The hand hole size for Seiko mechanical movement hands and Orient hands are the same. The hands are Tudor snowflake style hands that I purchased from seller raffles-time on Ebay. His hands are nice. I have used them to mod several Vostoks. He sells them with white frames, gold frames, and the one I used with silver frames. That matches the rim around the lume dots on the dial.
> 
> The crystal is a slightly domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times USA.
> 
> Everything else is stock.
> 
> This is the first Orient I modded. I have modded several Vostoks though. You need tools to pull the hands, set the hands (that is the hardest part), open the caseback, some good tweezers, and a crystal press, which you can find pretty inexpensively. I got mine from Micro Tools. You should also get some Rodico to help pick up small parts, clean the dial and crystal, etc. A blower like you use on a camera lens is also very useful. There are videos on how to do all of this on YouTube. I would start there. Be careful. It is addicting.


Yes, beware the rabbit hole of modding. You may never get out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFiat83

Dave51 said:


> Thanks! I am really happy with this one. The watch is a black dial Ray II. I purchased it used on Ebay.
> 
> I replaced the bezel with a coin edge bezel from Long Island Watch. The owner Marc has a YouTube video on how to do it. I purchased the red sub style bezel insert from wholesaloutlet990, a seller on Ebay.
> 
> The hand hole size for Seiko mechanical movement hands and Orient hands are the same. The hands are Tudor snowflake style hands that I purchased from seller raffles-time on Ebay. His hands are nice. I have used them to mod several Vostoks. He sells them with white frames, gold frames, and the one I used with silver frames. That matches the rim around the lume dots on the dial.
> 
> The crystal is a slightly domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times USA.
> 
> Everything else is stock.
> 
> This is the first Orient I modded. I have modded several Vostoks though. You need tools to pull the hands, set the hands (that is the hardest part), open the caseback, some good tweezers, and a crystal press, which you can find pretty inexpensively. I got mine from Micro Tools. You should also get some Rodico to help pick up small parts, clean the dial and crystal, etc. A blower like you use on a camera lens is also very useful. There are videos on how to do all of this on YouTube. I would start there. Be careful. It is addicting.


Thank you so much for the info! I'm limited only by resources currently, due to the Covid economy, but I used to fix copiers so tinkering with things is something I'm quite used to. Of course this would be on a much smaller scale than any gears or motors I've ever worked on.

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LaFiat83

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Love your strap!

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

LaFiat83 said:


> Love your strap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MTG910DA-1V

I just joined the club with my new "Esteem"


----------



## omar77w

A watch I'd been waiting for for a while, finally arrived today


----------



## hstdist




----------



## Dave51

LaFiat83 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! I'm limited only by resources currently, due to the Covid economy, but I used to fix copiers so tinkering with things is something I'm quite used to. Of course this would be on a much smaller scale than any gears or motors I've ever worked on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


You should have no problems then. You can get tools pretty inexpensively at Micro Tools. Just Google that name. Some of their stuff goes on clearance or sale and is extremely low-priced. I also picked up some nicer tools over time from Ebay and Amazon. Like I said, the hardest and most delicate part is pulling the original hands and setting the new ones. You have to protect the dial so you don't scratch it and it is very easy to bend the hands. There are tons of mod parts for Seiko out there, which is great, because the Seiko mechanical hands fit perfectly on Orient watches.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sticky

White OSD


----------



## omar77w

Kamasu again. In love


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani




----------



## omar77w




----------



## tohb

Got some new nato straps for the mako.


----------



## jovani




----------



## sticky

Ray Raven


----------



## castmaster

Here's my daily on a winter strap.


----------



## max888




----------



## jovani




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Jovani,

Where did you find the Brazilian Neptuno? One of my favorite non-US models.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

castmaster said:


> Here's my daily on a winter strap.
> 
> View attachment 15565352
> 
> 
> Interesting, the dark blue insert looks dark green in your photo. I know you and at least one other Triton/Neptune owner have mentioned the green color under certain lighting. Still looks killer.


----------



## castmaster

^Gurthang54 said:


> Interesting, the dark blue insert looks dark green in your photo. I know you and at least one other Triton/Neptune owner have mentioned the green color under certain lighting. Still looks killer.


I suppose - they went a little too dark for this batch and at this point blue / green appears about the same. Still - really like how it turned out - tones down the OEM screaming-blue quite nicely. Looks like a totally different watch now.


----------



## max888




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Miggyd87

WTB: Ray II OEM blue bezel for my Mako II

Happy 🦃 day


----------



## Kashbadash




----------



## omar77w

First time I test out the power reserve:
44hr 46min as opposed to the stated 40 hours. Not bad.


----------



## roverguy78

Sapphire sub.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sticky

XL full lume dial.


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Guspech,

How is the ceracoating on the Mako I holding up?


----------



## guspech750

^Gurthang54 said:


> Guspech,
> 
> How is the ceracoating on the Mako I holding up?


Surprisingly awesome. Seems pretty durable so far. It's been just over three years since having the watch cerakoted by Motorcity Watch Works. There is not a scratch on it yet. The cerakote seems really durable. Looks as perfect as the day it arrived. Now granted I don't wear it everyday. I wear it often and I don't baby my watches when I'm working or doing tasks. I'm pretty self conscience of my watches when I'm doing tasks but I don't take off my watches in fear of making them less than perfect looking. I highly recommend anyone having a watch cerakoted. I think it looks way better than most OEM case finishes and you can choose from a nice selection of colors. I believe the cost was much cheaper since I had disassembled the watch before shipping it off.

I'd like to find a second Deep Blue Deepstar 1000 and have that cerakoted.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## cjbiker

Orient Nami


----------



## max888

*Ray 2*


----------



## jhdscript

*Vintage Orient SK Crystal* for this morning


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chiron93

Defender


----------



## JohnM67

Vintage TriStar.


----------



## max888

*ORIENT King Master WV0011AA*


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios

King Diver


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## LordVik

Today with my franken ,made by me AAA









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## sticky




----------



## volgofmr




----------



## MAD777

Bambino time..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy

In love with this one!


----------



## omar77w




----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## MrG




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sticky




----------



## LordVik

Today with the STI limited edition









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w

Worn today but photo from a couple of days ago


----------



## Ligavesh

Greetings from the Russian forum, a little bit of change for me, I got this recently and it's great!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Ligavesh said:


> Greetings from the Russian forum, a little bit of change for me, I got this recently and it's great!
> 
> View attachment 15594830
> 
> 
> View attachment 15594831


WOW! Very rare ChronoAce, great looking model, wear it well. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ligavesh

^Gurthang54 said:


> WOW! Very rare ChronoAce, great looking model, wear it well. Thanks for the pics.


Thanks! I actually saw another nice ChronoAce from a seller in Japan I follow on ebay - regretably I didn't buy it right away, and when I decided to buy it it was gone. So I did a search for a ChronoAce in hope to find the same one - I didn't, but I found this one from a seller in Italy. Anyway, another pic of the bracelet - it's also unusual and great looking:


----------



## max888




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00004B0
New acquisition. First thing after unboxing was changing the strap.


----------



## DaveD

JDM (Kanji only date wheel and LE caseback) King Diver in direct sun. Running about +3spd


----------



## Dave51

Mako USA II on a navy blue tropic style strap. I love traditional shaped divers on a tropic. It might never go back on the bracelet!


----------



## KevJohn




----------



## MrG




----------



## ProudPapa77

Well, a few days ago


----------



## SMB72

One of my wife's Orients for summer.


----------



## Dave51

Weekly Auto Orient King Diver at work with me. Love the green dial.


----------



## sticky

Blue Ray.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00005W0


----------



## max888




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 0-60

Junglehour (@junglehour) • Instagram photos and videos


302 Followers, 141 Following, 63 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Junglehour (@junglehour)




instagram.com


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## lawcar

Had this Kanno for about a month now and really enjoying it. It's my second auto watch. I really liked the blue dial, but when I saw the blue dial with the orange accents, that was it! Had to have it.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67

A Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## MAD777

Trying to coordinate Christmas colors today, LOL.

Merry Christmas everyone 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari

wearing this gorgeous vintage piece today
dont know what model it is, maybe someone help to identify model name ? 487EC2-90 CS


----------



## discoganya

Merry Christmas!


----------



## prokhmer

Triton

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LordVik

Merry Christmas









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## AllenG




----------



## tro_jan

An Orient Sub on a dusty drive to the countryside










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

tro_jan said:


> An Orient Sub on a dusty drive to the countryside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Are this still available to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rimisac

I like the Orient submariner a lot. It gives a lot of hope that the Chinese companies that just make replica watches now may one day start making their own designs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

0-60 said:


> Beautiful. Are this still available to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This variant was discontinued mid 2000.
I read somewhere this model was prior the acquisition of Orient by Seiko.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

rimisac said:


> I like the Orient submariner a lot. It gives a lot of hope that the Chinese companies that just make replica watches now may one day start making their own designs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That typically is the normal progression.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

tro_jan said:


> This variant was discontinued mid 2000.
> I reas somewhere this model was prior the acquisition of Orient by Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Ah Thanks for the info. Would love to find a NOS or mint one.


----------



## rimisac

Another thing interesting about the Orient Submariner was that it was the design of Orient's first dive watch in 1964--the "Calendar Auto Orient."

This is according to Orient's brand history on their website-






ORIENT Watch Global Site







www.orient-watch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## prokhmer

Triton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

The sun is out after a few days of rain.
I can see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

tro_jan said:


> The sun is out after a few days of rain.
> I can see the blue skies.
> Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Love it. Would love one in black.


----------



## Miggyd87

Orient Mako USA II on a custom leather strap.


----------



## KyleT87

This is my only orient. Have no idea on model but it's a beauty.


----------



## max888

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## James_

Bought my friend an Orient Vega as a belated Xmas present


----------



## omar77w

max888 said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> View attachment 15625645


Wow, never seen this one before! That's incredible.


----------



## max888

omar77w said:


> Wow, never seen this one before! That's incredible.


A rare model, popular in Russia in the early 90s, the so-called Orient "Freza", I also have a model in steel:


----------



## max888

Well, to catch up with the kit in which I received this watch:


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Max,

Very cool design. It reminds me of the Orient 'Flash' model w/ the light-up jeweled surround. Super retro looking.


----------



## cocobambu

New Orient Poseidon Diver Limited Edition


----------



## fargelios




----------



## omar77w




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sickondivers

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode































*


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## omar77w




----------



## omar77w

Duplicate


----------



## max888




----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## 0-60

AttackTimer said:


> View attachment 15635985


Very nice


----------



## ronkatct

My new Cream Dial Bambino Roman arrived today. I now have the white dial and cream dial Bambino Roman watches. My last 4 watch purchases were all Roman -- Stowa Marine Roman, Orient Star Classic Roman, Carnival Roman, and Orient Bambino Roman.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sickondivers

*kAMASU







*


----------



## gravy_no_g

Rocking my newly-nodded Kamasu. Sapphire bezel insert and coin-edge bezel courtesy of LIW.


----------



## sickondivers

omar77w said:


> View attachment 15638344
> View attachment 15638338


*#THIS is what I'm talk'n about. It's all about the KAMASU*


----------



## dmolinaj24

gravy_no_g said:


> Rocking my newly-nodded Kamasu. Sapphire bezel insert and coin-edge bezel courtesy of LIW.
> View attachment 15638829


What is LIW? I love this watch and the 12 hour dial makes it perfect.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LIW = Long Island Watches AKA: Island Watches. Orient dealer and supplier for Orient mod bits.

Affordable Watches You'll Wear | Island Watch (longislandwatch.com)


----------



## Danny_MC

Hello guys! Beautiful Orient watches in this thread! 
My Orient Defender 2, with a black PVD case.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Mako XL


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## mpayne

Mako USA 2


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888

_Men in Black)







_


----------



## omar77w

Tristar


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## granzzow




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## sal4

Haven't posted in a while. Wearing my Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jdominguez877

sal4 said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Wearing my Black Orient Mako I today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You've kept it in great condition!! Looks great￼

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdominguez877

Mako is King

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Afternoon switch.


----------



## sticky




----------



## omar77w




----------



## James_

My friend's Vega.


----------



## Jdominguez877

James_ said:


> View attachment 15655695
> 
> 
> My friend's Vega.


Ohhhh that's nice buddy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## aegon




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

max888 said:


> View attachment 15656854


That's very nice. What's the reference or model number please.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## max888

0-60 said:


> What's the reference or model number please.


*Orient King Master WV0011AA*


----------



## 0-60

max888 said:


> *Orient King Master WV0011AA*


Thank you


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sticky

Titanium Beast.


----------



## Sergemaister

Orient Tristar I picked up last year in Bangkok


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Danny_MC




----------



## sticky

Orange Ray


----------



## AttackTimer

I need to get this strap for my Triton already.


----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## 0-60

AttackTimer said:


> View attachment 15665755


Looks great, I'll still looking for a orient sub


----------



## max888




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nanook12

Should have just posted this here in the first place


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## 0-60

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKdjfM6Ltqr/


----------



## acanak




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Daytight




----------



## guspech750

Planet Orient on a modded NATO.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## AttackTimer




----------



## jil_sander

Still cannot believe Orient issued a mixed homage of explorer 1016 and seamaster 300.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Eran

An M-Force... just couldn't decide which one!


----------



## omar77w

and a photo from a few days ago


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Ptmd

Eran said:


> An M-Force... just couldn't decide which one!
> 
> View attachment 15679011


Which model is the silver One? I'm not familiar with it but i quite liked it.


----------



## in2zion

Neptune on NATO


----------



## Eran

Ptmd said:


> Which model is the silver One? I'm not familiar with it but i quite liked it.


That's the ex00. This was the very first M-Force, from 1997. The case is titanium, actually.


----------



## Crankshaft

I may switch it later in day but for my morning it's my Ray on my wrist.


----------



## Ptmd

Eran said:


> That's the ex00. This was the very first M-Force, from 1997. The case is titanium, actually.


Thank you, i'm impressed by it, i never like too much the M force but that one i find it robust, strong and noticeable. If i could o would love to get One, but from 1997 good lucky with that xD


----------



## max888




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## tohb

Pepsi Mako on leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## mykkus

Might as well post it here too
My new kamasu




  








C2F11065-E3DC-46BE-B1AD-33891E6424E1.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Feb 4, 2021


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Onebrokecollector

chriscentro said:


>


Ref #?


----------



## chriscentro

Onebrokecollector said:


> Ref #?


EL02003W


----------



## Onebrokecollector

chriscentro said:


> EL02003W


Thanks


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## colorblind




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888

ORIENT TT17005Y


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## atarione




----------



## mykkus

Same until my mako 2 comes


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Got an Orient coming this week!


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mykkus

Nice pic @Miggyd87 
Love the white dial on that.

Bet it would look fantastic with red bezel insert too...


----------



## Miggyd87

mykkus said:


> Nice pic @Miggyd87
> Love the white dial on that.
> 
> Bet it would look fantastic with red bezel insert too...


Thanks!

I believe someone has a white usa with a Pepsi bezel insert.

Given the discontinued status of the watch, I won't be modifying mine.


----------



## mykkus

Miggyd87 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I believe someone has a white usa with a Pepsi bezel insert.
> 
> Given the discontinued status of the watch, I won't be modifying mine.


Don't blame you


----------



## sticky




----------



## mykkus

@sticky is that a bambino 2?
Very nice!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni

I would venture it is a 2nd gen V.3


----------



## nursemanit

My First Orient - New today, Love the quality - why don't these outsell DW and MVMT 10 to 1 ?


----------



## max888




----------



## Micindev




----------



## sticky

mykkus said:


> @sticky is that a bambino 2?
> Very nice!


Pretty sure it's a 2nd gen V3


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## WindyCityWatch

Finally getting back into an office setting, so great excuse to pull this back out


----------



## IDobski

DHL just dropped this off - 6 days ahead of schedule...


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> Got an Orient coming this week!


It's here! RE-AU0306L00B


----------



## sticky

Maroon M Force.


----------



## max888




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## omar77w

Bambino V3


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## omar77w




----------



## debicks

First purchase of 2021. Love that dial color.


----------



## centurionavre

The Orient Saturation Diver. I took this out recently. Wow is it heavy. Appreciating the splash of color though! 

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## mykkus

Still my kamasu...but my Mako 2 should be ending it's long 3 week trip around the US tomorrow according to Fedex.


----------



## cman1120

The Orient Flight (V1 non hacking) on a green canvas strap for today featuring harsh office lighting
















Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omar77w




----------



## nanook12

This one's still my favorite


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the hand set on your TriStar, so similar to the Mako handset. With the dial layout, if you installed a dive bezel & insert it would be a 'baby' Mako.


----------



## nanook12

I agree that’s why I like it

the indices are a lot like the mako USA

I tried a mako ii a while back and returned it because of misalignment issues. The hands on this are like the mako ii but better, the second hand has lume.


----------



## Relo60

Been awhile for this guy but still love it after all this years👍🏼. Have a good one😊✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## omar77w

nanook12 said:


> This one's still my favorite
> View attachment 15733961


The Orient Tristar 'Vega' is very underrated. The hands are awesome and the looks are very versatile.


----------



## Chatoboy

extski said:


> View attachment 15733664
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool dial!


----------



## Chatoboy

nanook12 said:


> This one's still my favorite
> View attachment 15733961


Very military looking!


----------



## max888

*EM75005R







*


----------



## omar77w




----------



## tro_jan

Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

tro_jan said:


> Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Very nice. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## TimeForPhotos

Orient Explorer Dual Time FDH00001B0


----------



## tro_jan

0-60 said:


> Very nice. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


The hardest part... Waiting in vain.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

tro_jan said:


> The hardest part... Waiting in vain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Hahaha yeah well I'm a patient man so let's see, it'll be two weeks at least I'm sure.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mykkus

Both?
Lol new watch day (mako)




  








7321A955-A899-4E5C-8BDD-8692D3E7118F.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 1, 2021


----------



## max888




----------



## Houdini5150

My first Orient.. Mako 2

My Bambino arrives in mail today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdini5150

My Bambino









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

leidai5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the gold bits looks great on that Kamasu?

Way cool!

Still wearing my new Mako 2.
The Kamasu may stay in the box for a bit. LOL





  








2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021


----------



## Chatoboy

Getting all the wrist time lately, love it.


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave51

Mako USA II on a Navy blue tropic style strap from Cheapest Nato Straps. Crystal replaced with a slightly domed sapphire from Crystaltimes.


----------



## iyr31

My newly acquired Ray II . First diver for me! I like!


----------



## max888




----------



## artymr2

Mako on shark mesh.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Mech Force on shark mesh


----------



## Houdini5150

Mako II









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Wear of the WEEK








































? ??​


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artymr2

Blue flight on rally strap


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dante80

Salutations from Athens..C:


----------



## sickondivers

_*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*_


----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon..C:


----------



## bratz

Solar Chrono


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

Back to my kamasu this week.
I do prefer it to the mako.


----------



## Crankshaft

I've been avoiding wearing my Orient. I was waiting for my Sapphire crystal to arrive before I did again.
(Not cause the mineral was bad, just cause I'm weird I guess but, crystal arrived and it's freshly installed now.)




























Feels are good to have it installed.


----------



## mykkus

Looks great
Where did the sapphire come from?


----------



## Crankshaft

mykkus said:


> Looks great
> Where did the sapphire come from?


Aliexpress.. Green Crickets funny product store... I kid you not, that is the name of store.
(Glass is made by Mingswear 31x3mm and sold through that store front.)

No AR so direct light reflectivity is high, but slight off angle transparency makes up for it to gain scratch resistance.
(Pictures taken directly under 100watt equiv light)



















Edit to add: if going to attempt this, please watch how to properly remove crown by mark from Long Island Watch. I am glad I checked his vids first. Once that was understood, total time to change about ten minutes after cleaning hands very well. (Alcohol)


----------



## mykkus

Eventually i'll change to a double dome saphire on the mako when i'm brave enough LOL
Then to decide if it'll go yahctmaster look or batman.


----------



## prokhmer

White dial under direct sunlight is pure joy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

mykkus said:


> Eventually i'll change to a double dome saphire on the mako when i'm brave enough LOL
> Then to decide if it'll go yahctmaster look or batman.


I really don't like to remove the movement because there is 100% chance the dust particles will get on the dial and inside the crystal. And it's not very simple and easy to remove them out 100%. I don't like looking at my watch and see dust traps inside the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion

Home sweet home


----------



## mykkus

prokhmer said:


> I really don't like to remove the movement because there is 100% chance the dust particles will get on the dial and inside the crystal. And it's not very simple and easy to remove them out 100%. I don't like looking at my watch and see dust traps inside the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll wait until the mineral is beat up and jt needs a replacement. No rush for me.
Bezel and insert however.....


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

extski said:


> View attachment 15755834
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Han or greedo?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Long, long ago in a galaxy far far away...... pirates and scoundrels chose Orient watches over all other makes.


----------



## LordVik

This week orange ray 1 on a engineer bracelet























Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdini5150

Mako II









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

I still love my Triton/ Neptune with large crown mod.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

Weird this thread popped up as I changed out to my one and only Orient an hour or 2 ago. Doesn't get as much wrist time as it deserves.


----------



## extski

mykkus said:


> Han or greedo?


Han  co-worker printed it for me on his 3D printer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## in2zion

Happy Almost Friday!


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Wear of the week








































😁​


----------



## jgrant7719

Thinking of wearing this one today.









Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## elcoke

Happy Sunday to everyone.









Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## 0-60

Orient submariner thanks to @San8


----------



## JamesJUK

I love this beautiful dress watch!
The texture of the dial, the finishing of the applied markers, the overall look... Amazing value for money. 
It's only when you go to wind it that the grinding sensation of the mechanism makes you realise it's not a much more expensive watch


----------



## JamesJUK

elcoke said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards and stay safe, George.


Looks great in this photo!


----------



## LordVik

This week with the M-force titanium









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

James,

Does the 'grinding' occur when you hand wind or when the auto-wind rotor spins? All my Orients have rotor noise but it's not what I'd call grinding. I've heard 'GRINDING' from an old Seiko, sounded like a bad wheel bearing about to break off the hub.


----------



## JamesJUK

^Gurthang54 said:


> James,
> 
> Does the 'grinding' occur when you hand wind or when the auto-wind rotor spins? All my Orients have rotor noise but it's not what I'd call grinding. I've heard 'GRINDING' from an old Seiko, sounded like a bad wheel bearing about to break off the hub.


It's only when I manually wind it... 
maybe grinding isn't the right word- more that you can really feel (and hear) the gears rubbing together when hand winding...


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## prokhmer




----------



## artymr2

Bambino small seconds with champagne dial


----------



## Dave51

artymr2 said:


> Bambino small seconds with champagne dial


I have the white dial version of this watch. It is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Tampabuck614

Took off the Borealis strap and onto the strapcode.


----------



## cman1120

Orient Defender V1 on a chilly spring day. Love the gray dial
















Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## twincity

Orient Defender II


----------



## SMP300M

Kamasu on new strap


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## omar77w

JimmyK said:


> Kamasu on new strap
> 
> View attachment 15771029


I just love how dark the dial is on the Kamasu. That strap matches those colors perfectly!


----------



## max888




----------



## Fatboi_ET

RE-AU0306L00B


----------



## Bumpus13

Mako II


----------



## artymr2

Ray with single dome crystal


----------



## fargelios

Orient SK Crystal


----------



## in2zion

Top o' the Morning to Ya!


----------



## omar77w




----------



## Crankshaft

Wearing my Ray.
Sporting it's new Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## JamesJUK

omar77w said:


> View attachment 15773416


Love that blue dial!


----------



## JamesJUK




----------



## prokhmer

Mako USA II with Yobokies coin edge bezel and steel bezel insert


----------



## mykkus

Back to the kamasu after a week of my new Seiko tachymeter. Which is cool, but the kamasu I’m still enamored with


----------



## JamesJUK

prokhmer said:


> Mako USA II with Yobokies coin edge bezel and steel bezel insert
> View attachment 15773750


Great looking watch with a unique style


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

*WV0281ER*


----------



## nanook12

Never seen that one before. I like how it points out a single jewel with the same importance as the date complication


----------



## KevJohn




----------



## Dedan

First Orient for me!


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JamesJUK

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15781475


Great photo!


----------



## nanook12

I have the same one. I love this watch. Did you switch the bracelet on yours?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

JamesJUK said:


> Great photo!


Appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

nanook12 said:


> I have the same one. I love this watch. Did you switch the bracelet on yours?


Yes I did! Wear yours in good health.


----------



## max888

King Diver


----------



## artymr2

Blue flight on dressy black leather


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Swapped to the bracelet.


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Davidb929

Orient Kamasu Blue. Love the look and feel but oh boy getting a replacement band on this puppy without drilled lugs... NOT fun. Even with an assortment of spring bar and other watch tools from a pretty good kit, took me nearly an hour. And then I realized I put it on backwards and had to redo it (yes I am a newbie.) Def my last non-drilled lug watch.


----------



## prokhmer

The Kamasu blue


----------



## artymr2

Beige flight


----------



## in2zion

On to my second vaccination... Happy Thursday!


----------



## mykkus

Good for you on the vaccination!
I get my second shot next monday.

Back to the mako 2 today. Same pic but it's been a few pages. 





  








2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## AceRimmer

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 15776428
> 
> 
> *WV0281ER*


And here I thought I had seen pictures of most Orient watches...


----------



## adt89




----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## Dave51

This is actually a blue dial Ray II, but it is kind of dark in here.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## in2zion

wow, the side affects on the second shot is no joke! I had the chills last night! I feel fatigued today but feel better.



mykkus said:


> Good for you on the vaccination!
> I get my second shot next monday.
> 
> Back to the mako 2 today. Same pic but it's been a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mykkus
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 2, 2021


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## oinofilo

M-FORCE RA-AC0L04L00B


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## Astonm

Tampabuck614 said:


> View attachment 15789243


I have just pulled the trigger on a Black one, really hard to find the original Triton the UK. Will post pictures when it arrives


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## fargelios

WorldTimer Blue


----------



## Tampabuck614

Astonm said:


> I have just pulled the trigger on a Black one, really hard to find the original Triton the UK. Will post pictures when it arrives


I actually own all 3. Took forever to find the blue and then saw it used one day on Ebay for under $260 USD delivered and jumped all over it. Great condition and keeps excellent time. I rotate between the 3 but the Black is by far my favorite.


----------



## 0-60

fargelios said:


> WorldTimer Blue
> 
> View attachment 15789895
> View attachment 15789897


Very nice


----------



## tro_jan

Brews and blues with this Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Orange ray with domed crystal on silicone


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## mcw53

King Master WZ0241ER


----------



## omar77w

Tristar


----------



## guspech750

First gen Mako USA is the bestest greatest gen. LOLzzz



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## prokhmer

Too many watches to choose which one is for the day!


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

I rotate a lot, no point in quicksetting the date


----------



## prokhmer

Going to bed with this one


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## omar77w




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## artymr2

Blue Mako on Flight brown leather


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## gH05t_M4LL

You can adjust the chrono hand whenever, I know I put it a little too far right


----------



## Dave51

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 15797521
> 
> You can adjust the chrono hand whenever, I know I put it a little too far right


Love that dial.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Dave51 said:


> Love that dial.


Thanks, was happy to find one of these


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## onur226

New strap!









Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## artymr2

Beige flight on buffalo strap


----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon!!


----------



## mykkus

Dante80 said:


> Good afternoon!!


Oh how I love the red kamasu.
I just can't justify a blue AND a red.


----------



## in2zion

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Dave51

in2zion said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> View attachment 15798875


Love that watch. Wish it was 38-39mm. Or maybe it is better that it is not!


----------



## in2zion

True...39mm with 20mm lugs will be perfect. I had to buy whole new set of bands for it ?.



Dave51 said:


> Love that watch. Wish it was 38-39mm. Or maybe it is better that it is not!


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNGMuF8qcQz/


----------



## oinofilo

ORIENT RA-AA0011B19B KANO


----------



## Dave51

Dieselk said:


> Orient star 😍
> 
> Check out my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNGMuF8qcQz/
> 
> View attachment 15799266
> View attachment 15799267
> View attachment 15799268


What is the reference for this? I love it.


----------



## Dieselk

Dave51 said:


> What is the reference for this? I love it.


Wz0041dv


----------



## Dave51

Dieselk said:


> Wz0041dv


Thanks!


----------



## mykkus

Back to the kamasu


----------



## CharlesMike20011

A Ray Gen 1 with a 'reverse shark' bezel mod


----------



## mykkus

CharlesMike20011 said:


> A Ray Gen 1 with a 'reverse shark' bezel mod
> View attachment 15800831


What's a reversed shark bezel?


----------



## CharlesMike20011

Oh it’s just a black bezel and a blue dial. It’s a ‘reverse’ of the Rolex “Shark” submariner (black dial/blue bezel)


----------



## mykkus

CharlesMike20011 said:


> Oh it's just a black bezel and a blue dial. It's a 'reverse' of the Rolex "Shark" submariner (black dial/blue bezel)


Ahh thanks. I'm still pretty much a newb. Head over heels on the orient stuff and don't pay attention much to the upper eschelon swiss brands so had no idea. LOL

(Hulk, Smurf and Kermit I got...this was a new one no me. )


----------



## prokhmer

I am going for both hands! Whatever!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

prokhmer said:


> I am going for both hands! Whatever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest the Neptune doesn't look good with rubble, leather or NATO strap except the OEM or after oyster bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

Agree those look way better on the o-style.


----------



## Dedan

OS


----------



## omar77w




----------



## WindyCityWatch

omar77w said:


> View attachment 15802714


That's such a great combo you have with that dial and strap. I love how the Bambino line can either come off with a classic look with Roman numerals, or like yours coming off as contemporary and "modern".


----------



## omar77w

WindyCityWatch said:


> That's such a great combo you have with that dial and strap. I love how the Bambino line can either come off with a classic look with Roman numerals, or like yours coming off as contemporary and "modern".


And the value for money is just incredible!


----------



## AceRimmer




----------



## biglove




----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert🚨
Really in love with this beauty. 
Look at these gorgeous indexes 😍😍😍😍😍😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNV54g_K05R/


----------



## Dedan




----------



## fargelios

MultiYear Calendar WorldTimer


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Dieselk,

WOWOWOWOW! That is gorgeous! It's from the 60s if I'm not mistaken. I've only seen a few Grand Prix Orients before. Lovely watch, thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## mykkus

Let down after that multiyear above. Wow!


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
Orient Star 😍😍😍 
#wz0031dv

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNcyDiLKA7Q/


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

prokhmer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great with the steel bezel.


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Dieselk said:


> 🚨New Watch Alert 🚨
> Orient Star 😍😍😍
> #wz0031dv
> 
> Check out my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNcyDiLKA7Q/
> 
> View attachment 15816318
> View attachment 15816319
> View attachment 15816320
> View attachment 15816321


Gorgeous. That really gives the blue Aqua Terra a run for its money in the looks department.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Dieselk said:


> 🚨New Watch Alert 🚨
> Orient Star 😍😍😍
> #wz0031dv
> 
> Check out my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNcyDiLKA7Q/
> 
> View attachment 15816318
> View attachment 15816319
> View attachment 15816320
> View attachment 15816321


What bracelet did you put on it? Strapcode?


----------



## Dieselk

gH05t_M4LL said:


> What bracelet did you put on it? Strapcode?


no, just a jubilee i ve bought on AliExpress long Time ago.


----------



## mr.big

Orient Datomatic Diver


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

Dieselk said:


> no, just a jubilee i ve bought on AliExpress long Time ago.


gotcha


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

the red beast


----------



## Rickster27b

Heritage Gothic Star ..


----------



## Russ1965

chriscentro said:


> the red beast


THAT looks indestructible


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## chriscentro

Russ1965 said:


> THAT looks indestructible


haha I think so too 😅


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## Dieselk

?New Watch Alert ? 
All good things come in threes. How sick it is to have not one but three ultra rare orient star? ?.
This #wz0011dv is even in NOS condition ?
Are you Team Black, Team Blue or Team Red?
Please comment. Don't be shy!!!

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNpJFqdqJWu/


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful trio. I haven't seen the red colorway before, striking.


----------



## mykkus

Love the red for sure, awesome.

I ran out of the house sans-watch this morning and feel naked


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## MKTime

Photo from yesterday, but still wearing it today...


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## SydR

This one


----------



## Aldayo

This dude...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sotelodon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 42mmcase




----------



## sickondivers

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## WristWatching1989

Absolutely love my blue Kamasu. The red dials in this thread are even more stunning.


----------



## mykkus




----------



## nanook12

…


----------



## Dante80




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNvIV7VqK51/


----------



## Olyeller68

Just switched to this one to get the weekend started.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## prokhmer

Something different

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## billgerr

Mako USA, raised sapphire crystal bezel protector, and junk-pile Samsung strap with additional Invicta keeper!

Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

90ies Titanium M-Force


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 0-60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEM75005R9


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens

white mako 🦈 😁 for 2 weeks solid now 💕 it


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orient Bambino for jumping over hump day.

The neat metallic off-white sunburst dial, the steel polished Roman numeral indices, the beveled date window, and the lively blue metallic hands come together for a fantastic package. It's a bit too large for me as a dress watch but I like using it for less formal occasions and business wear.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Dieselk

I ve just installed a president bracelet on my black OS 😍. Do you like it ?
So I have 3 ultra rare OS with 3 different bracelets 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CN7Ph6oKjoB/


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## fargelios

Orient Multi-Year Calendar Tank Black


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## desc82

prokhmer said:


> View attachment 15795658


Love the bag full of masks in the watch case...this picture will "fit the era" in 20 years or so.


----------



## Dante80

Got a weird bracelet for the Kamasu from Strapcode today , think it wears well.




























Wanted to share, partly because I spent the better part of an hour trying to install this things while swearing profusely and stabbing myself a couple of times with the adjustment tools.


----------



## prokhmer

Ub


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## mykkus

Dante80 said:


> Got a weird bracelet for the Kamasu from Strapcode today , think it wears well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to share, partly because I spent the better part of an hour trying to install this things while swearing profusely and stabbing myself a couple of times with the adjustment tools.


Really good looking bracelet


----------



## ZimCC

Just got the Mako II this week and I love it!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## prokhmer




----------



## gawa




----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Micindev




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0


----------



## RomanSun




----------



## prokhmer

Have too many watches and had to wear them on both hands.


----------



## Dante80

Laundry day today...so it's Maestro time!


----------



## mykkus

Kamasu and cheap coffee


----------



## prokhmer

Looks like this homage is spending more time on my wrist than my other orient.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jdjammers5

I need a new and more casual band for the watch. Any ideas?


----------



## markwa_uk

Arrived yesterday - my Kamasu Red Dial


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markwa_uk

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15849017


What is this model it looks stunning !


----------



## Dave51

markwa_uk said:


> What is this model it looks stunning !


Looks to me like the Neo 70s Solar Panda. Under the right lighting, the subdials look purplish. I believe these double up as the solar cells. It is a JDM only watch that is available on Amazon and Ebay. I have one. It is about 42mm with 22mm lugs and is very comfortable. The lug-to-lug is approximately 48.5mm. It comes with a jangly bracelet and looks great on a leather rally strap.

Be careful, there is another Neo 70s white Panda that has the tri-compax subdials but is not really a chronograph. The subdial hands on that one are green. I believe that there is a red dial version of that one too. These are not solar. I think the subdials are day, date, and 24 hour time.


----------



## TimeDilation

Dave51 said:


> Looks to me like the Neo 70s Solar Panda. Under the right lighting, the subdials look purplish. I believe these double up as the solar cells. It is a JDM only watch that is available on Amazon and Ebay. I have one. It is about 42mm with 22mm lugs and is very comfortable. The lug-to-lug is approximately 48.5mm. It comes with a jangly bracelet and looks great on a leather rally strap.
> 
> Be careful, there is another Neo 70s white Panda that has the tri-compax subdials but is not really a chronograph. The subdial hands on that one are green. I believe that there is a red dial version of that one too. These are not solar. I think the subdials are day, date, and 24 hour time.


Ditto


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

prokhmer said:


> View attachment 15855095
> View attachment 15855096


Tasty


----------



## sal4

Flight again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dante80

Good morning from Sunny Athens! ?










*
















*


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

I must be getting old. I took my Orient Monarch and gave it the full 'Grampa' treatment with a Speidel Twist-O-Flex!
And I'm not even a grampa!


----------



## Dieselk

Black is the new Black

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COTq8U1K2hV/


----------



## SMB72

I've been wearing my Orient Defender II a lot lately and trying out some different straps. Nice to get a bit of summery feeling even though it is well into autumn here.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sal4

Black Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro

World Map Diver


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## dashdude

That's a beaut!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## omar77w




----------



## mykkus

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15863136


Me too.


----------



## prokhmer

Original!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## markwa_uk

Just added this one in addition to my Kamasu Red Dial


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## omar77w

Kamasu


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## omar77w




----------



## jovani




----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00004B0


----------



## omar77w




----------



## nseries73




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## prokhmer

Triton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldayo

Had this on in the morning... any info is appreciated!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0-60

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15877359


Thats is very nice. Would you happen to have the reference number for it? Thank you


----------



## mykkus

Mako 2 with my new giants hat.
Jackie Robinson tribute


----------



## nseries73

0-60 said:


> Thats is very nice. Would you happen to have the reference number for it? Thank you


Sure buddy, here is the ref # RA-AA0E04Y


----------



## 0-60

nseries73 said:


> Sure buddy, here is the ref # RA-AA0E04Y


Thank you


----------



## RomanSun

chriscentro said:


> World Map Diver


how does this work?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mykkus

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Great watch
I neeeeeeeeeeeed that coffee cup


----------



## guspech750

mykkus said:


> Great watch
> I neeeeeeeeeeeed that coffee cup


Thanks!

I bought my coffee cup and license plate frames here.





__





Coffee Mugs: Van Halen Store


SEO: META DESCRIPTION




www.vanhalenstore.com













EVH Striped License Plate Frame


These officially licensed accessories are a sure hit for any Van Halen fan. Most are in limited supply.




www.vanhalenstore.com





Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4

Burgundy Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00005W0


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888

Positive


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brgracer




----------



## Neuromancer

With fancy Nato


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Frack

Finally picked up a Mako2. Planning to do some tasteful mods in the near future.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Rikimaru




----------



## omar77w




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II for church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Bambino Gen 2 Version 4 Blue


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## Neuromancer

Neuromancer said:


> With fancy Nato


With matching scarf xD


----------



## rustinbox

Orient GM


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## prokhmer




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

sal4 said:


> Orient Flight today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that.


----------



## fuentecigar

Defender I, grey dial, and grey NATO.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rustinbox




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## rustinbox

Another diver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient EM65-C1-A alias Mako I with the day-pusher at 2 o'clock:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15911198


OSHA approved this post


----------



## MHe225

My only one


----------



## mykkus

My new Ray 2 Raven on a Toscano nato from LIW


----------



## JohnM67

Miggyd87 said:


> OSHA approved this post


Not OSHA - IOSH


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

sal4 said:


> Black Orient Kamasu today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm very aftraid i'll sell a few things and get teh full kamasu collection. LOL
Have the blue
Love the black, red and green.


----------



## sal4

mykkus said:


> I'm very aftraid i'll sell a few things and get teh full kamasu collection. LOL
> Have the blue
> Love the black, red and green.


The Kamasu is a great watch for the price point. Like you, I enjoy all the color variants.

If Orient would provide a larger crown, it would be an even greater value IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## Dieselk

My OS on President bracelet, do yu like this combo 😉?

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPqveYeqCFv/


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15920667


Quite the collection JM! Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## omar77w




----------



## FLG44

omar77w said:


> View attachment 15920826


----------



## 0-60

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPsiIzSLhP3/


----------



## Here's Johnny




----------



## Dave51

Dieselk said:


> My OS on President bracelet, do yu like this combo 😉?
> 
> Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CPqveYeqCFv/
> 
> View attachment 15919744
> View attachment 15919745
> View attachment 15919746
> View attachment 15919747


If there was a "love" button for this watch, I would have hit that one instead of the "like" button!


----------



## JohnM67

omar77w said:


> Quite the collection JM! Absolutely wonderful


Thank you Omar. I haven't been wearing them enough but I'm going to change that now that summer's here.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

Dave51 said:


> If there was a "love" button for this watch, I would have hit that one instead of the "like" button!


thanks a lot 🙏🙏🙏
i love your comment 😉


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Also Good Morning from Switzerland! 
Mako I:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DaveD

King Diver JDM re-issue with Kanji date wheel only


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## luk4s83

The Triton


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dedan




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Dante80

Hello from Athens!


----------



## mykkus

Sorry I'm cheating on my orients with my Addiesdive Willard today....


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68

Bambino Small Seconds, just arrived today!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro

Shameless plug - follow me on instagram for more Orient pics lol
@chriscentro


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

Haven't worn this in a couple weeks


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001BO


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dante80

Good morning! Maestro day today!


----------



## epi.is




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sinner777




----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## marathonna




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQQkNkPKjqx/


----------



## guspech750

Lightly modded first gen USA
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Danny_MC

M-force Bravo


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## dashdude

.


----------



## Russ1965

This one 😎


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613

Orient Mako ll on Father's Day.


----------



## chriscentro

New Field M-FORCE, check out my Instagram (@chriscentro) for the lume shot


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Yesterday


----------



## mykkus

sal4 said:


> Blue Orient Kamasu today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too


----------



## mykkus




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

Still in love ?

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQg4463qXtf/


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2 on a nato from a nice gent on another forum.


----------



## max888

*King Diver*


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Miggyd87

Dedan said:


> View attachment 15963872
> View attachment 15963873


Such a great watch, I always enjoy when you post it up. Thanks


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Decided to go with Christmas colors over the weekend 😂


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedan

Miggyd87 said:


> Such a great watch, I always enjoy when you post it up. Thanks


Thanks, it's getting more difficult not to put it on my wrist each morning.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Ol' Reliable Mech. Force


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## LordVik

Vintage M-force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## epi.is

This arrived yesterday straight from Japan. A lucky find; a brand new, discontinued Standard Date


----------



## Gideon

This 36.4mm beauty just in, to replace my gorgeous limited ed 39mm SDT00001S pictured below. Any takers?


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik said:


> Vintage M-force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


That's am early M, curious, what movement?


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> That's am early M, curious, what movement?












Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## epi.is




----------



## Dave51

Well, I was really wearing this yesterday, but . . . .

Mako USA II with Crystaltimes slightly double domed crystal on a Geckota beads of rice bracelet. This bracelet came on a nice Carrera-inspired Geckota chronograph. I bought some new 22mm endlinks from them and swapped them out for originals. They are hollow, but look great. I really like the way the watch looks on this bracelet.

Orient should make a 40mm diver, perhaps without the crown guards, using this or a very similar dial and put it on a beads of rice.


----------



## Adriano C.

This one today: the Brazilian Poseidon limited edition of 500, all titanium.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik said:


> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


Vik,

Thanks, I was fairly certain it was a caliber 46 movement, very neat & clean.


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> Vik,
> 
> Thanks, I was fairly certain it was a caliber 46 movement, very neat & clean.


Thanks, the watch was NOS when I both it from ebay. My second M-force from Italy.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2 on a black and red nato like ive posted before


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## epi.is

A cheapy but a goody.
modded with a domed sapphire, baton hands and a long black seconds hand


----------



## HMR170




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jcp123

Chillin with my Ray II...fresh off of an impressive time check. I wore my ESQ quartz today just to spread some love, but I gotta show some respect to this honey of a bargain.


----------



## epi.is




----------



## jcp123

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15981104


I really should put mine on the bracelet again. It looks nice.


----------



## SMB72

I'v been wearing the Orient Defender II for a few days.


----------



## JohnM67

jcp123 said:


> I really should put mine on the bracelet again. It looks nice.


Thank you - I was actually thinking of trying it on a grey and black 'Bond' NATO. But maybe I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## TalkingClock

Not today's pic but I'm wearing it. Just an all round no frills good watch which isn't overly large.
I also have the Ray II which is the same watch with a different dial, as far as I can see anyway.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Star Salmon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

Still my favorite


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRBdU1AqaKu/


----------



## max888




----------



## epi.is




----------



## mykkus

Mako today


----------



## prokhmer

Not much to show off


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation

Panda Chronograph on Vintage Racing Strap pictured with Hotwheels 1973 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## omar77w




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mariosimas

Triton with "Bond" nato strap


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2 under natural light 
Black nato today&#8230;red striped clashed with my shirt


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Seriously

Pool day


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

A vintage watch for this Sunday - an elegant lucky calendar Orient.

It's a beautiful watch for business wear as well as festivities. The details are amazing and demonstrates Orient's competitiveness with the big boys from a long time ago!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67

Another TriStar joined the collection.


----------



## JohnM67

And another TriStar.


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star unicorn ?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRM54L7qt83/


----------



## TalkingClock

Ray II today.


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus

Blue kamasu day


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67

Yet another NOS TriStar.


----------



## JohnM67

This must be a rare model because I've never seen a similar TriStar, and googling the model number draws a blank. It was bought from the long established and respected main dealer in Kuwait, who received some NOS models recently.


----------



## JohnM67

Fresh from the local dealer.


----------



## TalkingClock

JohnM252 said:


> This must be a rare model because I've never seen a similar TriStar, and googling the model number draws a blank. It was bought from the long established and respected main dealer in Kuwait, who received some NOS models recently.
> 
> View attachment 15997714


That's a really nice dial. Maybe the nicest TriStar I've seen.


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## JohnM67

Good Day.


----------



## JohnM67

From modern to vintage.


----------



## TimeDilation

Sun & Moon Open Heart


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## markwa_uk

yesterdays picture, but I am wearing today


----------



## TracerBullet

Mako II


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 0-60




----------



## SMP300M

This past week. At Waikiki beach, Honolulu


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the red highlights on your SK, first time I've seen that color combo w/ red compass marks and red seconds hand. The 'fat' sword hands are terrific.

The red indices w/ radial lume is very cool. It's fascinating all the KD and SK variants to be found.


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2 on a nato
And a little bob ross


----------



## baxter37

Kamasu on a barton elite strap, didn't expect to like the strap over a bracelet.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## epi.is




----------



## Paxman

*Orient Marcus Gronholm Limited Edition CDB04001D0







*


----------



## JohnM67

Not me but my other half. She really took a shine to this one.


----------



## TalkingClock

Wearing the orange Ray II on the bracelet today.


----------



## labman




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

First Orient and definitely not my last.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67

Not my wrist, my wife showing off her new acquisition.


----------



## Dieselk

One of the best red dial watches I think 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRqyxCcqxp5/


----------



## TalkingClock

That's the dogs nuts.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Dedan




----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I in blue:


----------



## osscar




----------



## max888




----------



## Saswatch

The reason why the Seiko SKX was discontinued.


----------



## FLG44




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Saswatch said:


> The reason why the Seiko SKX was discontinued.


😂😂😂


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jascolli

Revisiting an old friend. This is the watch that got me going. It's how I found WUS. I read a forum thread on the Gen 1 Orient Blue Ray and fell in love with it. I had never heard of Orient back then. If anyone knows where I can find a OEM bracelet for it let me know.


----------



## epi.is

Arrived today and instantly adore it, maybe Orient's best effort overall.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I. After seven days on my wrist it is getting time to
wear one of my other beauties! 🧡


----------



## osscar




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

Just picked up another TriStar. It had been in the shop for some years. Seems pretty perfect apart from some minor hairlines that should easily polish out.


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## Miggyd87

JohnM252 said:


> Just picked up another TriStar. It had been in the shop for some years. Seems pretty perfect apart from some minor hairlines that should easily polish out.
> 
> View attachment 16025740
> 
> 
> View attachment 16025741


How many TriStar models do you own?
By my estimate it's close to 30


----------



## rc2300156

BDM pre-poseidon


----------



## JohnM67

Miggyd87 said:


> How many TriStar models do you own?
> By my estimate it's close to 30


Close, it's 21 - so far.


----------



## epi.is




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## IDobski

jascolli said:


> Revisiting an old friend. This is the watch that got me going. It's how I found WUS. I read a forum thread on the Gen 1 Orient Blue Ray and fell in love with it. I had never heard of Orient back then. If anyone knows where I can find a OEM bracelet for it let me know.
> 
> View attachment 16023315


I've got one you can have if you want, I prefer mine on rubber.


----------



## TalkingClock

Just set the Ray II for tomorrow. I now have it on the Mako bracelet with Ray clasp, and the Mako has the Ray bracelet with Mako clasp. Sounds nuts but they fit better that way.


----------



## big man

Dedan said:


> View attachment 16019239
> View attachment 16019240
> View attachment 16019242


How do you feel about this one? Any positives/negatives that stand out to you?


----------



## Dedan

big man said:


> How do you feel about this one? Any positives/negatives that stand out to you?


Overall I am very positive, the quality and finishing is of a high standard especially for it's price range. The wonderful and unique dial is enhanced by the AR coating of the sapphire. The hands, indices and power reserve indicator are very nicely finished. The dimensions are realy nice as well. No complaints about the momevent either.

The negatives would be the clasp for me, the buckle just does not match the overall quality of the watch. It's of quite thin metal and it leaves a gap. Kind of like the Seiko sarb. It's relatively heavy too, I believe mine is around 140 grams and a little bit top heavy. Also, it can appear a little blingy in some light with the high polished indices reflecting the light.

Like I said, overall it's a great watch and very much underrated in the watch community I think. It has become one of my favorites to wear.


----------



## TalkingClock

Length of the lugs please? They look long.


----------



## bigoldthor

This is my very first Orient, just arrived yesterday. So far I'm really liking it&#8230;Mako XL.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

bigoldthor said:


> This is my very first Orient, just arrived yesterday. So far I'm really liking it&#8230;Mako XL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! That is a nice looking Mako XL. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simpleman1007

Congrats bigoldthor! Great looking watch.


----------



## Dedan

TalkingClock said:


> Length of the lugs please? They look long.


They are a bit long, but nothing to worry about I think. I have 6,5" wrists. Unfortunately, I am not able to measure them as I am abroad.


----------



## Simpleman1007

Mine measure 51.5mm.


----------



## Simpleman1007

That is for a Mako XL. Sorry.


----------



## TalkingClock

Dedan said:


> They are a bit long, but nothing to worry about I think. I have 6,5" wrists. Unfortunately, I am not able to measure them as I am abroad.


No worries.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tone1298




----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## chriscentro

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16022310
> View attachment 16022311
> View attachment 16022312


Love this!


----------



## chriscentro

The new Bambinos are great!








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w

Blue Kamasu


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## mykkus

Something about the #s on the dial makes this look better for me. Def gotta put one on my Ray raven


----------



## SaintWoody19

Been lurking for a while so might as well make this a first post. Mako 2 Pepsi on a Stone Chevron strap (Crown and Buckle). Bought this on Black Friday 2017 on Long Island Watch...the start of the watch bug.


----------



## omar77w

Blue Kamasu


----------



## ILM4rcio

Hello to everyone, this is the last entry in my collection, fresh with a new strap (the original one was suoer cheap made)









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## epi.is

A curator with a new case and hands.


----------



## mykkus

Still my favorite


----------



## Simpleman1007

That is a good looking favorite!


----------



## Danny_MC

The Kanno for today.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## patunsorted

Giving some love to the Bambino today.


----------



## max888




----------



## Dante80

Good morning from Athens!


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## epi.is

Orient Star Standard Date.

Added a new seconds hand and a SKX bracelet with solid end links modified to fit the Orient case.


----------



## mykkus

Orient Ray raven 2 back on the bracelet today









Still pondering a dial change to mako2 spec


----------



## GoneSquatchin




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## patunsorted




----------



## Pmwlker

No idea the model as I haven’t been able to find any info on it anywhere. 
Maybe someone can help. 

EA UN4F CO-SC


----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TalkingClock

Pmwlker said:


> No idea the model as I haven't been able to find any info on it anywhere.
> Maybe someone can help.
> 
> EA UN4F CO-SC


Anything written on the caseback? It's a nice watch for sure.


----------



## Pmwlker

TalkingClock said:


> Anything written on the caseback? It's a nice watch for sure.


Unfortunately no. Just what I've listed. I've reached out to a few experts and no one can tell me anything. The journey continues.


----------



## Pmwlker

Considering I paid 90$ for it at my local shop I think I did ok. Currently have 7 watches yet this is the most worn hands down. Love the look and feel.


----------



## TalkingClock

I'd start a new thread about it on the Orient Forum. You might get more info that way. 
Provide what info you can to help. Is it automatic, quartz, hand wind etc. 

Pics of the movement will also help.


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

New Bambino  








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## omar77w




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TalkingClock

Still wearing the Star. After 2 days on the wrist and 2 nights stored crown down, it is 2 seconds fast.


----------



## Gazzer

Kamasu , ultra reliable


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jdjammers5

chriscentro said:


> New Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram @chriscentro


What a beauty! Might be even nicer than the Gen 2 one. Makes me want to get a mesh bracelet for mine as well.


----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## GoneSquatchin

Jdjammers5 said:


> View attachment 16048092


What model is this? It's very good looking.


----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ILM4rcio

Good afternoon.









Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SaintWoody19

Gazzer said:


> Kamasu , ultra reliable
> View attachment 16046432


How are you liking that Isofrane strap? Price scared me away so I "settled" for an Uncle Seiko GL831 for my Mako 2 Pepsi (although it is awesome).


----------



## SaintWoody19

prokhmer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet mod. Giving me ideas for my Mako USA II. Everything about the watch is perfect except the stiff bezel action so hopefully a mod will help with mine.


----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoneSquatchin




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Pool action with the STI Limited Edition









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

Good Afternoon from Athens!


----------



## sal4

Second day with the Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

My Orient returned from service. Still in love with its indexes ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSjc2DrDZuQ/


----------



## Saswatch

Wearing this Mako II today


----------



## sal4

Switch to the Orient Flight this afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon, another Kamasu day!


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

Filter on


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## twincity

Yesterday and today


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

Cheating on my orients with my Addiesdive Willard


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Rikimaru

Kamasu+Strapcode Super-O 😁


----------



## mr.big

day date president gen1


----------



## Dieselk

Not so many red ones in the market 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSugfGngRON/


----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday! This vintage Orient tank today for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 19, 2021: #throwbackthursday with this #orient #tank for #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Eisenhorn76

Paired my M-Force with a spare Crafter Blue CB13 I had. I much prefer this to the stock stainless steel strap.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## max888




----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK

Sporting Orilex after a long time off the wrist


----------



## Dieselk

Really like this shade of blue 😉

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS9LneLjRug/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pachanga

Modded Orient Ray 2.


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Jdjammers5

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 16063266


Is this the Kamatsu?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Limited edition MOP dial Kamasu


----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon! Maestro day today..C:


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today. The dial looks nearly black in some light.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesam

Orient Racer HFA044-70

Anyone know the approximate age/date for the HFA00 models that use the Seiko 7T32 movement? (There's no serial number on case back)

Recently purchased on eBay (for $50, not including $30 for international shipping)


----------



## M.Mikey

Orient Star Saturation Diver. I was hunting for yellow one for years and finally I have it. 
I thought that it will be too big. Well, it is big and heavy but I love it!


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evritis

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru

Kamasu + Strapcode combo 👌


----------



## TracerBullet

Neo 70s Panda


----------



## Toolmantexas

Have my Ray 2 on today!


----------



## jamesam

jamesam said:


> Orient Racer HFA044-70
> 
> Anyone know the approximate age/date for the HFA00 models that use the Seiko 7T32 movement? (There's no serial number on case back)
> 
> Recently purchased on eBay (for $50, not including $30 for international shipping)
> View attachment 16084329


----------



## tro_jan

Bling-y Orient DD for my lady




























Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachanga




----------



## Artiush

what a beauty☺


----------



## mykkus

Back on the mako 2 today


----------



## Dieselk

Let's add some colors in life ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPZyzEjUHy/


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

prokhmer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection


----------



## omar77w




----------



## Dieselk

A little bit of colors does not hurt😎

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTVC8kZjOoX/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I in blue


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## Saswatch

ETA2824-2 said:


> Mako I in blue
> 
> View attachment 16102565


Is that an AF crown? My biggest problem with the Mako2/Ray2 is the stock crown.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I blue


----------



## jenyang

Haven't worn this one in a while.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Pilot2

Delete


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## M.Mikey

SD on OM rubber


----------



## prokhmer

With leather strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## epi.is

Capped the new red seconds hand today.


----------



## Saswatch

epi.is said:


> Capped the new red seconds hand today.
> 
> View attachment 16112169


Looks killer!


----------



## Seiko7A38

jamesam said:


> we


We ? Well spit it out man !


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888




----------



## Dieselk

Back to Black 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTrbZUNglZh/


----------



## omar77w




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very cool lume photo.


----------



## max888




----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet

prokhmer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking watch! Is it a mod?


----------



## prokhmer

TracerBullet said:


> That's a great looking watch! Is it a mod?


Just bezel and clasp upgrade on a Mako USA II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet

prokhmer said:


> Just bezel and clasp upgrade on a Mako USA II
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - where did you find that bezel?


----------



## prokhmer

TracerBullet said:


> Thanks - where did you find that bezel?


I got both the insert and coin edge for $40 from a second hand user.

You get them new from here $35 for the insert and $58 for the bezel:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## Dave51

My Ray II mod (Tokyo Bay 57). Used Ray II with Long Island Watch coin edge bezel, insert from wholesaleoutlet990 on Ebay, hands from an Ebay seller, slightly domed crystal from Crystaltimes, and bracelet from Passthewatch on Ebay.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## LordVik

Good morning.









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

GMT&#8230;Nice AR coating!!!


----------



## MrG




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐

follow me on IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT9iqYBg8_E/


----------



## Dieselk

Nice blue dial 😉

follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUANuVHM1L3/


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My 3 Orient Star 🦄🦄🦄

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUA_d8_L6g6/


----------



## max888




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Miggyd87

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16128252





max888 said:


> View attachment 16131217





TalkingClock said:


> View attachment 16131348


Wonderful bunch of FAA02006Ms


----------



## max888




----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## chriscentro

M.Mikey said:


> Orient Star Saturation Diver. I was hunting for yellow one for years and finally I have it.
> I thought that it will be too big. Well, it is big and heavy but I love it!
> View attachment 16085598


Love it! I stupidly rejected one a few years back


----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## ronkatct

Back to Bambino


----------



## jhunter3

Just picked up this bad boy. I have several Orients, and I really like all of them, but this... I think I like it best. Was really looking for an alternate daily wearer, and it is fitting the bill nicely. I ordered a black silicon strap and an oyster-style bracelet from strapcode...the strap is a keeper. The bracelet is really for the Triton, and I thought it would fit but I don't think it does. To be honest the OEM bracelet is not horrible, except for the hollow end links. Does anyone have a suggestion for an oyster-style that fits this "baby" Triton?









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## artymr2

Bambino. Subtle white sunburst.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

jhunter3 said:


> Just picked up this bad boy. I have several Orients, and I really like all of them, but this... I think I like it best. Was really looking for an alternate daily wearer, and it is fitting the bill nicely. I ordered a black silicon strap and an oyster-style bracelet from strapcode...the strap is a keeper. The bracelet is really for the Triton, and I thought it would fit but I don't think it does. To be honest the OEM bracelet is not horrible, except for the hollow end links. Does anyone have a suggestion for an oyster-style that fits this "baby" Triton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Can you explain why the Strapcode Triton doesn't fit the new Triton? BTW, you can buy the original Triton bracelet from Orient US.


----------



## Miggyd87

FAA02006M


----------



## RulexKing




----------



## prokhmer

jhunter3 said:


> Just picked up this bad boy. I have several Orients, and I really like all of them, but this... I think I like it best. Was really looking for an alternate daily wearer, and it is fitting the bill nicely. I ordered a black silicon strap and an oyster-style bracelet from strapcode...the strap is a keeper. The bracelet is really for the Triton, and I thought it would fit but I don't think it does. To be honest the OEM bracelet is not horrible, except for the hollow end links. Does anyone have a suggestion for an oyster-style that fits this "baby" Triton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Very nice. Is that upgraded ceramic bezel ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

prokhmer said:


> Very nice. Is that upgraded ceramic bezel ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was going to ask the same question as I mistook that for a Ray2. I think that's the stock (RA-AC0K01B10B) SS bezel insert on this Kanno replacement.


----------



## ronkatct

Another day another Bambino. Yesterday was White, today is Black. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Chidling

Ray


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today. Been wearing this one a lot lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhunter3

^Gurthang54 said:


> Can you explain why the Strapcode Triton doesn't fit the new Triton? BTW, you can buy the original Triton bracelet from Orient US.


Best I can tell, the contour of the case is different. I don't really know, but I don't seem to be able to get it to fit. It's not a Triton. This seems to be a smaller version (?). I don't want or need an OEM bracelet...the end links are hollow and the bracelet rattles a bit. It isn't the worst bracelet I've had but I was looking for something a bit more substantial.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

prokhmer said:


> Very nice. Is that upgraded ceramic bezel ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as far as I know. I bought it from a dealer (apparently) on ebay, new with tags.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhunter3

Saswatch said:


> Was going to ask the same question as I mistook that for a Ray2. I think that's the stock (RA-AC0K01B10B) SS bezel insert on this Kanno replacement.


It's stock as far as I know. It's more substantial than a Ray. I don't know what you mean by a Kanno replacement.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

jhunter3 said:


> It's stock as far as I know. It's more substantial than a Ray. I don't know what you mean by a Kanno replacement.
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Simply going by the dimensions it's similar to the Kano maybe a smidgen smaller and comes with sapphire crystal.

CRYSTAL: Sapphire vs Mineral
CASE DIAMETER: 43.4mm vs 44mm
LUG TO LUG LENGTH: 51mm vs 50.5mm
CASE THICKNESS: 12.8mm vs 12.9mm


----------



## Saswatch

When you love your watch but it's taking a long time to decide the current date.


----------



## max888




----------



## ^Gurthang54

jhunter3 said:


> Just picked up this bad boy. I have several Orients, and I really like all of them, but this... I think I like it best. Was really looking for an alternate daily wearer, and it is fitting the bill nicely. I ordered a black silicon strap and an oyster-style bracelet from strapcode...the strap is a keeper. The bracelet is really for the Triton, and I thought it would fit but I don't think it does. To be honest the OEM bracelet is not horrible, except for the hollow end links. Does anyone have a suggestion for an oyster-style that fits this "baby" Triton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


That is the NEW Triton, the replacement for the previous Triton/Neptune ISO diver. The case bits are the same, as is the bezel & insert. The new Triton isn't ISO compliant, doesn't have drilled lugs or the original Triton/M Force crown. The movement is the F6722. The original Triton used the 40N5a caliber w/ the power reserve meter.

Orient could have changed the springbar hole location thus, Strapcode Triton bracelet not fitting.

Another current Orient thread is discussing the bracelet & clasp. There are milled clasp options from AliExpress, Strapcode, Zuludiver and probably others.


----------



## Chidling




----------



## ronkatct

A different V3. Two days ago, white, yesterday, black, today Blue, and tomorrow, maybe gray.


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhunter3

^Gurthang54 said:


> That is the NEW Triton, the replacement for the previous Triton/Neptune ISO diver. The case bits are the same, as is the bezel & insert. The new Triton isn't ISO compliant, doesn't have drilled lugs or the original Triton/M Force crown. The movement is the F6722. The original Triton used the 40N5a caliber w/ the power reserve meter.
> 
> Orient could have changed the springbar hole location thus, Strapcode Triton bracelet not fitting.
> 
> Another current Orient thread is discussing the bracelet & clasp. There are milled clasp options from AliExpress, Strapcode, Zuludiver and probably others.


Thanks. I do think the spring bar holes are placed differently. I don't dive so ISO is not a factor for me with this one.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## artymr2

Blue flight


----------



## Zendero

Dante80 said:


> Good afternoon, another Kamasu day!


Very nice combo.

Can you reference the nato strap?


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Dante80

Zendero said:


> Very nice combo.
> 
> Can you reference the nato strap?


I've got two in this style. A double pass by ZULUDIVER (Veryan).


















ZULUDIVER Veryan NATO Watch Strap - Burgundy & Beige


The timeless NATO design with its military origins combined with modern-day composite Nylon ensures comfortable and secure wear. Durable double pass Nylon fitted with trademarked ZULUDIVER Hardware this strap can lend itself to any watch on any occasion. This is a standard style NATO, measuring...




www.watchgecko.com





And a single pass from CNS.


















Single Pass Strap Burgundy and Barley (22 mm)


The single pass straps is a minimalist version of the nylon strap, with only one strip under the watch. Perfect for you who want a lower profile on your watch, but still have the same security as a double layer strap provides. The material used for this strap is a soft and glossy type of nylon...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Both fit my red Kamasu perfectly, the Zuludiver is a bit better in quality though. In the pictures you quote, I think I was wearing the single pass. Hope that helps, cheers..C:


----------



## Zendero

Dante80 said:


> I've got two in this style. A double pass by ZULUDIVER (Veryan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZULUDIVER Veryan NATO Watch Strap - Burgundy & Beige
> 
> 
> The timeless NATO design with its military origins combined with modern-day composite Nylon ensures comfortable and secure wear. Durable double pass Nylon fitted with trademarked ZULUDIVER Hardware this strap can lend itself to any watch on any occasion. This is a standard style NATO, measuring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchgecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a single pass from CNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Pass Strap Burgundy and Barley (22 mm)
> 
> 
> The single pass straps is a minimalist version of the nylon strap, with only one strip under the watch. Perfect for you who want a lower profile on your watch, but still have the same security as a double layer strap provides. The material used for this strap is a soft and glossy type of nylon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both fit my red Kamasu perfectly, the Zuludiver is a bit better in quality though. In the pictures you quote, I think I was wearing the single pass. Hope that helps, cheers..C:


Many Thanks Dante80, I'll check it out to give a break to my Strapcode Super-J Louis once in a while.


----------



## Dante80

Zendero said:


> Many Thanks Dante80, I'll check it out to give a break to my Strapcode Super-J Louis once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 16141756


We really have the same thinking process man. Got a Strapcode razor,










and wanted to also have some natos for the piece when I take it off the bracelet..

Another one that goes well btw is the following from CNS:









CNS & Watch Bands


We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Zendero

Dante80 said:


> We really have the same thinking process man. Got a Strapcode razor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wanted to also have some natos for the piece when I take it off the bracelet..
> 
> Another one that goes well btw is the following from CNS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNS & Watch Bands
> 
> 
> We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheapestnatostraps.com


That's another nice alternative!

Now I'm in doubt on what to get...

?


----------



## Eisenhorn76

Orient Perpetual Calendar on a leather strap. Not a fan of the bracelet that came with it so I immediately switched it to something else...









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrywexler

Dantanamo said:


> View attachment 13669369
> Orient EVO9-CO Day/Date Automatic. Didn't have time to set the day or date today, however.


hello, please tell me more about this watch, I can't seem to find it anywhere online or anywhere else


----------



## Chidling

Orient Express


----------



## DarkAllen

Haven't worn this in ages - one of my favorite I got awhile back. Does watch look too big? I have skinny wrists


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Chidling




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## artymr2

Bambino on LIW mesh


----------



## max888




----------



## artymr2

Beige flight


----------



## SMB72

Defender II with a different strap. Showing the effect of getting crunched against a stone bench top at 1 o'clock.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ronkatct

Mako on a new strap.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## naganaga

Star Saturday! This Orient Star JDM edition is just perfect for my small wrist. Lots of little details and very compact and comfortable. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## max888




----------



## Dieselk

Red is the new Black, Blue, Green…

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUhb_5bAFMj/


----------



## xj40

...sorry for my english ....
As you know: there are not too much watch to be, there are few wrists to be! )))
About 6 months ago, my son (10 years old) casually asked if there were any broken watches - to fix it and to wear it.
And so I bought him his first real watch!
I can say Three Stars at maximum volue)))
Sapphire glass, half-solid bracelet - the main large links are solid, but they are fastened with not solid links.
A very decent case! Straight VERY! Dial is almost black, but the rays are blue! Very nice!
But the mech is old, three-star, with a pusher for the days of the week. But for that reliable like AK-47)))
In general, as I said before: 3Star at maximum ! Very beautiful, very high quality!










http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=3297609&d=1633257940

http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=3297608&d=1633257940

http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=3297607&d=1633257940

http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=3297606&d=1633257940


----------



## Tone1298




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## xj40

What is this bracelet from?


Dieselk said:


> Red is the new Black, Blue, Green…


----------



## 01alam

Just received this a couple of hours ago and still can't believe how nice it is. I never would have thought that Orient can produce a watch that measures up (in some part, such as the clasp, exceeds) to my Credor...


----------



## jovani




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Mako with new two color rubber strap.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Saswatch

brandon\ said:


>


Is that an AF crystal? Looks good.


----------



## brandon\

Saswatch said:


> Is that an AF crystal? Looks good.


It's a Top Hat from Crystaltimes.









Sumo/Shogun/Baby Tuna/Baby Marine Master/Old Samurai/Mako Ray Top Hat Sapphire Crystal - CT117 - Seiko Mods - Crystaltimes USA


Material – Sapphire Crystal Type/Design – Flat Vintage Top Hat Style AR* coating options – Blue AR, No AR, Clear AR *AR coating is underside only Ref dimensions – Dia 31mm - Total Thickness 5.6mm - Edge Height 2.6mm Suitable for: SUMO – SBDC001 SBDC003 SBDC005 SBDC027 SBDC031 SBDC033 SBDC049 and...




usa.crystaltimes.net


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## twincity




----------



## jovani




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## mykkus

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16160086


Me too today


----------



## brandon\




----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ronkatct

Two Kannos came today. I have not resized the bracelet of the green, so here the the red bezel Kanno on my skinny wrist It is a bit big but I can wear it (barely). I love the red bezel. From a distant, it is less huge. It reminds me of the Black Bay Heritage, which I love but won't get because that is too big and thick.


----------



## guspech750

Been a long time since I’ve worn this beauty. 





















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani




----------



## mykkus




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## ronkatct

I was wearing the green Kano when I went out. Today is cloudy and the lighting does no justice to the green dial.










USPS delivered my red dial Kamasu today so I adjusted the bracelet and am using the Kamasu. There is a small scratch on the side of one lug, but I am not going to return it,


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Saswatch

Red Sunday’s


----------



## epi.is

I've added some endlink inserts, though they don't fit tidily, what do you guys think, help or hinderance ?


----------



## max888




----------



## SMP300M

Nice watch. I wanted Orient Star with power reserve, but no longer available.

The end links does not work for me. Looks like franken watch or franked strap. Leather straps has clean and classy look. The added end links look too busy.



epi.is said:


> View attachment 16172014
> 
> 
> I've added some endlink inserts, though they don't fit tidily, what do you guys think, help or hinderance ?


----------



## artymr2

epi.is said:


> View attachment 16172014
> 
> 
> I've added some endlink inserts, though they don't fit tidily, what do you guys think, help or hinderance ?


Looks good to me. Hides the gap nicely that you would otherwise get. 

Where did you source it? 

Cheers


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## ronkatct

Indoor lighting makes red color more vibrant than previous pic.


----------



## Dieselk

Do yu like this combo with the jubilee bracelet ? 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU74t1Kg7d9/


----------



## brandon\

max888 said:


> View attachment 16164497





max888 said:


> View attachment 16172018


How do you like that watch? I’ve had my eye on it for a while.


----------



## max888

brandon\ said:


> How do you like that watch? I’ve had my eye on it for a while.


Hello! The watch is excellent, very positive live, it fits well on the hand, I'm happy with the purchase!


----------



## jovani




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## artymr2




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ronkatct

Forgot my phone so old picture of green Kanno.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## 01alam

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ronkatct

Have phone. Green but color not clear.


----------



## 01alam

It's been an Orient week...


----------



## max888




----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon!


----------



## prokhmer

Love my original Triton










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J Palmer Cass




----------



## epi.is

New addition to the collection


----------



## sal4

Blue Mako I again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pantagruel

Brand new Kanno.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I. Almost forgotten already ...


----------



## ronkatct

Bright sun today.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## mykkus

Black mako 2 today 




  








2EE59A02-502E-4CE7-A568-238938D5168D.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
Mar 2, 2021







(Old pic)


----------



## epi.is

Orient Star Carbon Dial SDV02002B WZ0051DV with a SKX bracelet and an improved lumed and capped seconds hand.


----------



## max888




----------



## watchmenottv

Arguably the best affordable dress watch of all time ...


----------



## ronkatct

^ The watch below will give the Bambino a stiff competition.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## M.Mikey

epi.is said:


> Orient Star Carbon Dial SDV02002B WZ0051DV with a SKX bracelet and an improved lumed and capped seconds hand.
> 
> View attachment 16192712


SKX bracelet fits without any problems?


----------



## epi.is

M.Mikey said:


> SKX bracelet fits without any problems?


It fits, with problems. 

The endlinks have the same basic shape and profile but are thicker, so you need to fill the gap between the bottom of the case lugs the 'ears' on the endlink to stop it rotating on the spring bar.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Vamospues

Five years and going strong.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II yesterday and today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

_Orient_ Star WZ0031DV


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus




----------



## ronkatct

My watch tweezers arrived today so I finally attached the solid end link bracelet to my Kamasu. It still took me 1 hour with multiple mistakes made.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## markwa_uk

Krosya said:


> Today - Vintage Orient from the 60-s. (JDM) - Olympia Orient Weekly Swimmer manual wind:
> 
> View attachment 759058


love the awesome Kanji day wheel, I am jealous


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## rustinbox

Beautiful and rare Orient Mexican SSS


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Funky. That's an oldie, 27 jewel is either 429 or 4973 movement (thanks to Watchmandan)

I would expect it gets comments.


----------



## LordVik

This week with the trusty Triton










Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## rustinbox

^Gurthang54 said:


> Funky. That's an oldie, 27 jewel is either 429 or 4973 movement (thanks to Watchmandan)
> 
> I would expect it gets comments.


Thanks! Indeed, it is an eyecatcher. It took a year to find one. I haven't seen many in recent years. It is cal 429.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Dieselk

A little bit of Red 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVnZ42bsSPP/


----------



## artymr2

Red Kamasu on brown/wine leather strap.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## naganaga

This classic Orient surveyor for Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Same >


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu for the past week!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zendero

Kamasu on a red, black and cream ZULUDIVER Nato (thanks @Dante80 for the tip, a fine and confortable nato)


----------



## TracerBullet

I went with the orange dial for Halloween


----------



## max888




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## artymr2




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## luk4s83

Enjoying the Triton before it gets sold


----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I


----------



## LordVik

Vintage M-Force









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## ^Gurthang54

LordVik said:


> Vintage M-Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


Is it a titanium model?


----------



## gH05t_M4LL

I switch around a lot in a day if im just near the watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## LordVik

^Gurthang54 said:


> Is it a titanium model?


No, this one is a Stainless Steel. It is a rare one, and for now is working like a sertified chronometer -1 second per 24 hours.

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

New arrival Triton 2E 










Close dial photo, and yes I see the protective stickers on the center links..... 










Improved AR coating, not great but it is an improvement.


----------



## max888




----------



## artymr2

Blue flight


----------



## fargelios




----------



## tro_jan

Makes people look twice


----------



## prokhmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

tro_jan said:


> Makes people look twice


People mistaken for a Rolex Deepsea?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

prokhmer said:


> People mistaken for a Rolex Deepsea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly the Sub


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## LordVik

Good Morning 









Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1975

This is mine today


----------



## fargelios




----------



## rustinbox

Orient GM 25 jewels GP


----------



## max888




----------



## chriscentro

New Kamasu with sapphire








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Dieselk

Red is the new black ? What do you think ? 😍
#wz0041dv 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDdGexrexO/


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## twincity




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Can never wear too many Orients


----------



## rustinbox

max888 said:


> View attachment 16227395


Nice to see you here as well ;-)


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## omar77w




----------



## 4G63T

I have the Triton, but working from home I find myself wearing a watch less now. (Not that I wore a watch all the time in the past)


----------



## chriscentro

New Kamasu with sapphire crystal








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## SkiBum

My one and only Orient but it's a good one


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Still


----------



## M.Mikey

OS SD


----------



## ronkatct

Another day a different Kanno


----------



## ronkatct

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Still


Looks exactly like mine.


----------



## Dave51




----------



## ^Gurthang54

New Triton

























Replaced the OEM bracelet w/ a Jubilee. While no fitted endlinks the Jubi fits much better and has a milled scissor clasp, better on-wrist balance.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Still.


----------



## chriscentro

The AR is amazing on Orient Stars








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Dante80

I'm beginning to like a lot this Raven thingy. Thought it would look more boring that this.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Modded Ray II using LIW lumed SKX insert.



















The insert in combination w/ the 1SC bezel fit flush w/ the stock crystal.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEM75005R9









and lume shot


----------



## Saswatch

Mako Two-esday


----------



## beefsupreme

My good ole saturation diver


----------



## max888




----------



## Danny_MC

M-force Bravo


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Matt1975

To add my desk diver to the mix..


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kaloyanski

P.S.: It's from yesterday, but who cares?


----------



## artymr2

Red Kamasu


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro








CDB02001W0


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## kunemoriva

70th anniversary


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful OS, I just noticed the seconds hand and subdial hands are gold and the hour/minute hands are silver, had not caught that before.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prokhmer




----------



## stevenK1

gator-bino


----------



## max888




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 👍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## iceman767

The star



















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1989

Orient orca


----------



## Matt1975

The first (and my favorite) watch in my modest collection.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## max888




----------



## epi.is




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Nokie

Open Heart today-


----------



## sal4

Black Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## epi.is

This mod is really growing on me


----------



## kunemoriva

Home made straps


----------



## ConvicTech

kunemoriva said:


> Home made straps
> View attachment 16264885
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264884


Where did you find this watch in stock?


----------



## kunemoriva

ConvicTech said:


> Where did you find this watch in stock?


I got it from an AD in Hong Kong. This timepiece is a limited edition 100 pieces for non Japan countries.


----------



## Alex1989

Mako 2


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0


----------



## KoolKat

Mako GMT


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## epi.is




----------



## siomon

New acquisition, not set yet, bracelet not shortened... I like it


----------



## sticky

XL


----------



## ronkatct

New strap from AliX 11/11 that arrived yesterday. Strap is stiffer than a washboard, but looks great.


----------



## Tampabuck614

Just put on mesh and really liking the look.


----------



## epi.is




----------



## max888




----------



## ^Gurthang54

epi.is said:


> View attachment 16272464


VERY interesting OS. I can't say I've seen that dial arrangement before, movement code on dial, DV or DY? I'm guessing DY which I can't find a reference (caliber 40?). What I really like is the gunmetal hand set and indices, I have not seen that on an Orient before. Any further info?


----------



## Kaloyanski

Mako 2 Batman <3


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## ronkatct

Same Kanno as yesterday but on a different Alix 11/11 rubber strap.


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## JohnM67

OS GMT again.


----------



## epi.is

^Gurthang54 said:


> VERY interesting OS. I can't say I've seen that dial arrangement before, movement code on dial, DV or DY? I'm guessing DY which I can't find a reference (caliber 40?). What I really like is the gunmetal hand set and indices, I have not seen that on an Orient before. Any further info?


It's a wz0021dy using a seiko 6s caliber, not sure of Orients code.
Love the gun metal too, Orient uses it on a few JDM models. It's dark but maintains its shine.
The creamy dial also morphs a lot in different light, its actually slightly iridescent. 
Eran had a nice write up:








Orient's Automatic Chronographs


A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.




orientplace.blogspot.com


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky

M Force


----------



## acp5533

Another proud Kamasu owner… love it but whoever mentioned the bezel edge looks like “diamonds” has given me a complex lol, I don’t like that comparison.





  








1BB15BB6-4FE0-4229-AD7D-BD0BCC837CC6.jpeg




__
acp5533


__
Dec 5, 2021


----------



## naganaga

Warding off the blues this Monday with the Orient Bambino Generation 2 Version 3. 

Beautiful sunburst blue dial, Bauhaus-like overall aesthetic (with only the overwrought logo and the decorative text removing it from a complete Bauhaus implementation), what's not to like?

I only wish it had been 38mm and not 40.5mm. That's it. 






















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## max888




----------



## Chidling




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## mykkus

Back to my mako 2 today


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## mykkus

ronkatct said:


> View attachment 16282080


really want one of these, can’t really justify


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Matt1975

acp5533 said:


> Another proud Kamasu owner… love it but whoever mentioned the bezel edge looks like “diamonds” has given me a complex lol, I don’t like that comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1BB15BB6-4FE0-4229-AD7D-BD0BCC837CC6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> acp5533
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 5, 2021


I have a green Kamasu and I will second that - the carvings on the sides of the bezel make the watch look too fallalery for me, too "dressy" for the diver watch:\ But I think it is the only downside for this piece, otherwise it is a very nice quality watch.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## fargelios

Orient Diving Sport GMT


----------



## epi.is




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00004B0


----------



## ^Gurthang54

epi.is said:


> It's a wz0021dy using a seiko 6s caliber, not sure of Orients code.
> Love the gun metal too, Orient uses it on a few JDM models. It's dark but maintains its shine.
> The creamy dial also morphs a lot in different light, its actually slightly iridescent.
> Eran had a nice write up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orient's Automatic Chronographs
> 
> 
> A blog about Orient, a great Japanese manufacturer of watches, discussing brand history and topics, and reviewing new and vintage models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientplace.blogspot.com


Thanks for the info & link. Fascinating bit of Orient history and the first time I've learned of Orient using a Seiko auto movement. Who knew, I certainly didn't!


----------



## acp5533

Matt1975 said:


> I have a green Kamasu and I will second that - the carvings on the sides of the bezel make the watch look too fallalery for me, too "dressy" for the diver watch:\ But I think it is the only downside for this piece, otherwise it is a very nice quality watch.


Totally agree. The funny thing is I didn’t notice when I first received it or in pictures or videos. I didn’t notice it until the light hit the bezel.

Has it looked less polished over time for you? I’m not obsessed at all, I’m just curious. When I’m bored I tend to want to change things I don’t like.


----------



## max888




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## naganaga

This fabulous Orient Bambino Small Seconds white dial cased in yellow gold plated case for Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Chidling




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This Orient Kamasu in red for this Sunday. 

I wanted to try this exotic print leather in grey and boy is the pairing gorgeous!

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## omar77w




----------



## naganaga

A rare same-day change of shoes for the Orient Kamasu red diver this evening. 

Paired with a red exotic leather strap to paint the town red.










Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## HarveySwick

Orient Mako USA II White.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00005W0


----------



## Time Seller

Fineness Ultra Matic (1967)


----------



## Miggyd87

Trying out some pocket shots. I think these shots really show how a watch wears alot more accurately than a wrist shot at 6-12" away.


----------



## nobody




----------



## omar77w




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## epi.is




----------



## Chidling




----------



## max888




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Chidling




----------



## epi.is

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16299378


Sweet ! a Fineness is a rare sight, especially in such good condition, how does it wear ? being so thing and short lugged.


----------



## Time Seller

epi.is said:


> Sweet ! a Fineness is a rare sight, especially in such good condition, how does it wear ? being so thing and short lugged.


The thinness doesn't come across so much since the replaced crystal is basically taller than the case is thick. I measure a total of 9.4 mm on the wrist, which is still fine. The original crystal was likely thinner, and had a cyclops...but I like it better without one.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caribiner23

Brand new addition.


----------



## Tri-Star




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0031ac again.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## epi.is

experimenting with a different hand set, getting close but not quite right yet.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tri-Star

Orient Tri-star, now with more Milanese. 😁


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## epi.is

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16311817



Samesies! (sorta, kinda)


----------



## larand

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## JohnM67

epi.is said:


> Samesies! (sorta, kinda)
> View attachment 16313225


Niiiice mod!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro

epi.is said:


> Samesies! (sorta, kinda)
> View attachment 16313225


Wow, nice, have not seen this before!


----------



## epi.is

chriscentro said:


> Wow, nice, have not seen this before!





JohnM252 said:


> Niiiice mod!



Thanks guys, took a few evolutions, a bit of out of the box thinking and a lot of stupidity but i'm really happy with the result.

@chriscentro always appreciate your well curated photos.


----------



## chriscentro

epi.is said:


> Thanks guys, took a few evolutions, a bit of out of the box thinking and a lot of stupidity but i'm really happy with the result.
> 
> @chriscentro always appreciate your well curated photos.


Do you mean your watch is a result of a mod??


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## TalkingClock

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16314071


Very nice. That looks like the Ray II bracelet. I have the black Mako II and don't wear it much now, but when I do I always wonder why I don't wear it more. Great watches all round and the price is a winner.


----------



## Miggyd87

TalkingClock said:


> Very nice. That looks like the Ray II bracelet. I have the black Mako II and don't wear it much now, but when I do I always wonder why I don't wear it more. Great watches all round and the price is a winner.


It is a Mako II with a Ray II V2 bracelet (updated end links and pin links) and a Ray II bezel insert.


----------



## Dieselk

Each time I look at this beauty i almost have a retinal fracture 🤣

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## epi.is

chriscentro said:


> Do you mean your watch is a result of a mod??


yep, hand set, 24h bezel.


----------



## Tri-Star

Tri-Star said:


> Orient Tri-star, now with more Milanese. 😁


Still wearing my Tri-Star. I really love this watch. 😁


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I really like the Ray II insert w/ the Mako II dial, the numbers' size are harmonious together, a big improvement over the stock small number insert.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tri-Star

Well, not my colours, but I like the style.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

What a beautiful example of Orients' mastery of dials. What model is it John? I'm guessing it uses an F67 movement since it doesn't have the P.R. indicator and all the current OS models have the P.R.


----------



## sickondivers

*KAMASU #BonettoCinturini #LosAngeles























*


----------



## caribiner23

Seems appropriate for Christmas shopping.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

It really needs to be decked out w/ green insert and red strap, ho ho ho.


----------



## utzelu

Got this one for Christmas. I was lucky to find a NOS and got here in time for putting it under the Christmas tree. Very very pleased with the aesthetics and quality. The bracelet is the only part which could be improved.


----------



## JohnM67

Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Orient Calendar Multiyear vintage;
Greetings!










Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

60th Anniversary numbered limited edition.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rubendefelippe

Hello;today this vintage;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## Lantenac

My new and first orient star watch. This one was not new, and i can't find exactly the same on internet. Special anniversary series or other, i don't know !


----------



## JohnM67

Lantenac said:


> My new and first orient star watch. This one was not new, and i can't find exactly the same on internet. Special anniversary series or other, i don't know !
> 
> View attachment 16324334


Beautiful!

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ravilamir

A Christmas present to myself: brand new Orient Triton Neptune and thanks to Tom at TUS Watches it arrived on the 24th in time.


----------



## kunemoriva




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ravilamir

Lantenac said:


> My new and first orient star watch. This one was not new, and i can't find exactly the same on internet. Special anniversary series or other, i don't know !
> 
> View attachment 16324334


It seems to be the Orient Star Modern Skeleton RE-AV0004N00B.
TUS Watches in the UK has one that looks just like yours.
It should have the calibre F6F44.
It is an handsome watch.


----------



## Tri-Star

I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my Tri-Star so I haven't taken it off yet.


----------



## max888




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today my vintage Orient WD;
Greetings from Argentina!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Orient Marcus Gronholm Limited Edition


----------



## Lantenac

Ravilamir said:


> It seems to be the Orient Star Modern Skeleton RE-AV0004N00B.
> TUS Watches in the UK has one that looks just like yours.
> It should have the calibre F6F44.
> It is an handsome watch.


Yes it seem the same, but the clockwise needles are different, and never find in RE-AV0004N00B others model. The calibre is noticed behind the watch : F7X6, and in front F6F4. The "watch box", is a type for the F7X6-UAA0 model, a reserve jauge of 50, not 40 like DK05-C0-B ...
Maybe a watch customized, but there are many mistakes regarding the normal RE-AV0004N00B, even if it seem the same. I will do a post regading this watch to discus about it, and keep this post free. For information, i bought it directly on japan market.


----------



## Lantenac

The watch of my son at the airport of Geneva waiting the airplane !


----------



## rubendefelippe

Orient 3 stars '75;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rubendefelippe

A classic 3 star today;
Happy New Year!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and beautiful Orient Mechanical with power reserve indicator for a lazy Sunday, the last Sunday of this winter holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## rubendefelippe

Seventies Orient;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


It's a great sweaty Beast!


----------



## MHe225




----------



## JohnM67

The Chief.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965

Just got delivered 😁


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## Micindev

Friend gave me that fatty strap, I think it looks fantastic on SK! Thanks @DrSlamastika


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## rubendefelippe

Weekly '66;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## rubendefelippe

Calendar Multiyear;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jgrant7719

Bambino.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FatAgentRoy

JohnM252 said:


> The Chief.
> 
> View attachment 16338993
> 
> 
> View attachment 16338994


That's stunning! What's the ref number?


----------



## JohnM67

FatAgentRoy said:


> That's stunning! What's the ref number?


It's cev09002w. It's from 2009, so maybe not so easy to find. Good luck and happy hunting 🤞


----------



## FatAgentRoy

JohnM252 said:


> It's cev09002w. It's from 2009, so maybe not so easy to find. Good luck and happy hunting 🤞


Thanks John - think an Orient( or Star) dress watch will be my next purchase and love the Bambino but quite like the idea of getting one a little less well known.

So the hunt begins....


----------



## Ravilamir




----------



## JohnM67

FatAgentRoy said:


> Thanks John - think an Orient( or Star) dress watch will be my next purchase and love the Bambino but quite like the idea of getting one a little less well known.
> 
> So the hunt begins....


You're welcome.

I've got a few on the sales corner 🙂


----------



## FatAgentRoy

JohnM252 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I've got a few on the sales corner 🙂


You're a bad influence 😅

Appreciate it but think I still have a way to go down the Orient rabbit hole before I find 'the one'. 

The Chief you had above is definitely close to the top of the pile now though!


----------



## rubendefelippe

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16343629


Your vintage Orient is very nice!; Here is his cousin from the south; Many Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ^Gurthang54

SoD, 

My emerald Triton says 'HI' to your Pepsi Triton


----------



## rubendefelippe

This one from the east that the wise men brought me; 
Happy Day!


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## max888




----------



## TalkingClock

Old pic of my Mako II. I'm wearing it today on an elastic Nato.
The Mako and Ray are really great sizes.


----------



## sticky

M-Force


----------



## rubendefelippe

Seventies Orient; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vsh




----------



## Lantenac

Orient Calendar Auto, i will restor it later


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## max888




----------



## Jwon




----------



## fargelios




----------



## rubendefelippe

Now I'm using fargelios's grandfather of the Orient, from 1960; 
Greetings from Argentina!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jnbr19867




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful and elegant orient automatic with power reserve indicator for this cool Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## fargelios

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16373284


WOW! Iconic model for Orient


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0121fd.


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Melissakis




----------



## MomentsNotice




----------



## JohnM67

Same again.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Danny_MC

Orient pilot, type B dial.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orient Star for this super Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67

I should wear this more often.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Love the dials on those OS models. John, yours must be one of the last non-P.R. OS models of recent vintage.


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Br3ndo




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## nanook12

.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rubendefelippe

Weekly'67;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0091ej.


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Neolime

Mini Triton black with blue sapphire bezel 3 ring zulu


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Neolime said:


> Mini Triton black with blue sapphire bezel 3 ring zulu
> View attachment 16402570


Just curious, what size bezels fit this watch? Haven't really looked into it but might be relevant in the future.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

LIW sells Neptune/Triton lumed inserts. DLW, Namoki & Yobokies carry Sumo inserts that are claimed to fit. I have a black LIW insert for my green Triton, just haven't installed it yet.


----------



## max888




----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## burrito




----------



## sticky




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lantenac

A new Orient watch for me


----------



## Lantenac

And this one for my twin brother :


----------



## burrito

It is so hard to get a shot that captures the deep blue of the dial.. at least on my phone camera!


----------



## max888




----------



## The Collector63

_Kamasu_


----------



## samael_6978

My first Orient arrived yesterday. 

Now I just have to figure a strap for it. Does anyone have Kamasu on black tropic strap from Barton?
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 🤩

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## Russ1965

Haven't seen another one of these on WUS yet:


----------



## mapotofu

It's been a while but I have been enjoying wearing my orange Poseidon this week.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lantenac




----------



## sticky




----------



## mykkus




----------



## CephasSeventySeven

I am really enjoying this humble little watch. On a Crown & Buckle Chevron...


----------



## Saswatch

Mako 2 kind of day


----------



## MAD777




----------



## max888




----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas

Where is the 40mm Kanno


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dieselk

Which one you prefer ? 🤩

Feel free to follow me on my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## fargelios




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Neolime

mini Triton with sapphire blue bezel


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky




----------



## predapio

Haven't posted in here yet. Seldom wear this one.


----------



## max888




----------



## predapio




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chidling




----------



## Chidling




----------



## Relo60

Orient Blue Ray check in 😊😷✌🏼


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artymr2

Blue flight on ray band with polished centre links


----------



## GuyCinnamon

I wish! My next watch!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Alex5s




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Chidling




----------



## rubendefelippe

Orient WD '73;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MHe225

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful 👍👍 First time I recall seeing the gold 60th Anniversary watch “in the wild”. I had its steel sibling on my wrist a few weeks ago


----------



## Chidling

Very nice, @JohnM252. What model is it please?


----------



## artymr2

Red Kamasu on black leather.


----------



## JohnM67

Chidling said:


> Very nice, @JohnM252. What model is it please?
> 
> View attachment 16452837


It's *CEV09002W*

Also known as the Orient Chief.


----------



## Chidling

Thank you. I like it.


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I from 2018


----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Switch to the Black Orient Ray I. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TracerBullet

Orient Chicane (aka "Explorient")


----------



## Dieselk

Black is the new black 🤙

Other photos and videos on my IG, feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TracerBullet

In the office today with the Orient Star Classic


----------



## epi.is




----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## epi.is

switching to the GMT now:


----------



## Alex5s




----------



## sopapillas

epi.is said:


> switching to the GMT now:
> 
> View attachment 16457081


That looks pretty damn good!


----------



## artymr2




----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## mihaib




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very handsome TriStar, love the sunburst green dial. The hand set is excellent, the watch looks way more $$$ than it's actual price. If Orient put a dive bezel on it......


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DaveD




----------



## ConvicTech

Alex5s said:


> View attachment 16458061


Nice nato, where did you buy it from?


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

^Gurthang54 said:


> Very handsome TriStar, love the sunburst green dial. The hand set is excellent, the watch looks way more $$$ than it's actual price. If Orient put a dive bezel on it......


Couldn't agree more. Truly a bang for the buck. I have a number of green dials and I'm tempted to say that this is the best shade of green. Been waiting that they release this kind of green colorway in their Kamasu lineup.


----------



## rustinbox




----------



## JohnM67

My other half got a 36mm Bambino yesterday and is wearing it today.


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

JohnM252 said:


> My other half got a 36mm Bambino yesterday and is wearing it today.
> 
> View attachment 16467776


I love the look of this watch, John

May I have the reference details, please?


----------



## JohnM67

Russ1965 said:


> I love the look of this watch, John
> 
> May I have the reference details, please?


I'm afraid I've no idea what the ref is but I can tell you that it wears great for most people in the 36mm size. Those Bambinos wear big.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Russ1965 said:


> May I have the reference details, please?


I've been keeping an eye on these watches too.
Here's all the watches that fall under that 36mm line: https://www.orientwatchusa.com/search/5s
Keep in mind they have 17mm lugs... because Orient had to find _some_ way to cock up an otherwise perfect small dress watch.


----------



## dragonsamus




----------



## Russ1965

Not_A_Guest said:


> I've been keeping an eye on these watches too.
> Here's all the watches that fall under that 36mm line: https://www.orientwatchusa.com/search/5s
> Keep in mind they have 17mm lugs... because Orient had to find _some_ way to cock up an otherwise perfect small dress watch.


I have a strap collection that's fairly extraordinary.

Straps of sizes from 9mm all the way to 30mm, with all sizes in between.

17mm lugs pose no problem, whatsoever.

Thank you for the link, even though it told me that I'm outside of the service area (so I couldn't view a thing).


----------



## artymr2




----------



## Zendero

My red Kamasu on the Super J Louis bracelet (Strapcode)


----------



## Not_A_Guest

Russ1965 said:


> I have a strap collection that's fairly extraordinary.
> 
> Straps of sizes from 9mm all the way to 30mm, with all sizes in between.
> 
> 17mm lugs pose no problem, whatsoever.
> 
> Thank you for the link, even though it told me that I'm outside of the service area (so I couldn't view a thing).


All the watches in that line have "5S" in their reference, so searching for "Orient Bambino 5S" will get you started.

I fear the man that can pull off a 9mm leather strap... even women's straps are wider than that LOL


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 😱. You like it?

feel free to follow on IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Russ1965

Not_A_Guest said:


> All the watches in that line have "5S" in their reference, so searching for "Orient Bambino 5S" will get you started.
> 
> I fear the man that can pull off a 9mm leather strap... even women's straps are wider than that LOL


Oh no............I have a stock of straps of all sizes to assist family and friends who may require a replacement strap at short notice.

I don't know of ANY men's watches that would sport a 9mm strap


----------



## epi.is

This technically belongs in here too:


----------



## Time Seller

Didn't bother to change the date...


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## epi.is




----------



## mykkus

New watch day (well last night)
Got a red kamasu to go with my blue kamasu, black mako 2 and a Ray raven 2. I have a problem. I can quit any time…..


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chidling




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## Mazuri222




----------



## LCrow




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dave51

My recently modded Ray II. Details are in the Orient mods thread.


----------



## guspech750

First gen is bestest gen. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe

A classic that surpassed time;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling




----------



## TimeDilation

The Duke


----------



## JohnM67

OS 'Seeker' GMT.


----------



## Dieselk

Black will always be the new Black 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dae

My Orient Mako 2 that I took hiking to Lake Waiau on Mauna Kea


----------



## jnbr19867

Planet Orient remix.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## victus1

Orient Star saturation diver


----------



## max888




----------



## guspech750

Wearing my Mako now. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## artymr2

Bambino SS


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## siomon




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Maddog1970

OSD time!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67

sem1t018d8.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MagicNC

My titanium slide rule is on its way. Can’t wait


----------



## sticky




----------



## mykkus

While a prefer my kamasus, I do like the dial and matte black on my mako 2


----------



## RulexKing




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Tim86seiko

New purchases, one on the left and one on the right wrist now to see if they are keeping tine


----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

How can I not wear the Orient Red Kamasu for my red watch theme?!


----------



## ETA2824-2

SNOW!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## JohnM67

SEM1T018K8


----------



## JohnM67

SEM70007w8.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very very cool postings, the tristar variations are killer.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Again the iconic Mako I


----------



## RulexKing




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Tim86seiko




----------



## LordVik

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro Premium Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Orient Dignitary, FETAF004b0.


----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67

SEM70005d8.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

This red dial is just crazy 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## mykkus




----------



## rubendefelippe

Bambino;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zheng

Pic not taken today, but wearing it today, love the Orient Kamasu Red and Strapcode Jubilee combo


----------



## JohnM67

Orient SEM0501pc8.


----------



## JohnM67

FEM0501lf9.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today a seventies Orient 27J, and another 3 ☆, classic;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piktor

Zheng said:


> Pic not taken today, but wearing it today, love the Orient Kamasu Red and Strapcode Jubilee combo
> View attachment 16559874


Like that red dial! What bracelet is it exactly (would you have a link)?


----------



## mykkus

Wearing the red myself and have been considering the strap code jubilee.


----------



## mykkus

piktor said:


> Like that red dial! What bracelet is it exactly (would you have a link)?


Not zheng but i imagine it’s this:









Strapcode 22mm Super-J Louis watch band for Orient Kamasu #SS221820B113


Strapcode SS221820B113 Stainless Steel Bracelet for Orient Kamasu. Curved ends. 22mm lug width. Deployant clasp.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## hi_bri

I believe this is an Orient.

SPQR is a Japanese microbrand. A small 36mm automatic here that I got pre-owned:










A modern watch sized like a vintage Explorer with a nice heft and a solid link bracelet. Sadly the butterfly clasp is not the most comfortable so I'll later switch it out to a strap:









Having a few vintages, I have no issues with smaller watches. I believe this one is part of their Ventuno PR series. Love the salmon dial:










Not sure about the movement caliber (no hacking/no hand-winding/12 o'clock PR) but pretty sure it's an Orient.

-Brian


----------



## JohnM67

Another old ⭐⭐⭐ 
SEM0b01jc8.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Chidling

This is very nice watch, my favorite from your collection.


----------



## JohnM67

CFDAC004W.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this vintage;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

This again, for the morning anyway.


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## fargelios




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## rubendefelippe

Orient calendar MY '60;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## Obscuro_Devil

greetings from Brazil - Orient Poseidon


----------



## ^Gurthang54

That's a great looking Posideon. I've wanted the Posideon or the Ne(p)tuno since I first saw them some years back.


----------



## Obscuro_Devil

^Gurthang54 said:


> That's a great looking Posideon. I've wanted the Posideon or the Ne(p)tuno since I first saw them some years back.


yes they are two great watches


----------



## Obscuro_Devil

^Gurthang54 said:


> That's a great looking Posideon. I've wanted the Posideon or the Ne(p)tuno since I first saw them some years back.


----------



## NorCalKid

Just got this yesterday.

PXL_20220419_025043458 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## sal4

Haven’t posted in a while! Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67

SEM70005b8.


----------



## JohnDr

Bambino v4


----------



## Obscuro_Devil

greetings from Brazil


----------



## mykkus

Red kamasu again


----------



## NorCalKid

IMG_20220420_140317 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ^Gurthang54

So many beautiful watches.... 

Obscuro, that is a killer TriStar, first one I've seen w/ an intergrated bracelet, what movement? 

Russ, that is so nice! It's not an OS? I see the 'DT' caliber code, but I don't find it in my caliber list, is it a 46 or 40 class movement?


----------



## Obscuro_Devil

^Gurthang54 said:


> So many beautiful watches....
> 
> Obscuro, that is a killer TriStar, first one I've seen w/ an intergrated bracelet, what movement?
> 
> Russ, that is so nice! It's not an OS? I see the 'DT' caliber code, but I don't find it in my caliber list, is it a 46 or 40 class movement?


he uses the old 469 here in brazil, orient has always used the 469 caliber in 90% of their watches as of 2020, they are replacing it with the f49 caliber


----------



## Obscuro_Devil

greetings from Brazil


----------



## Cougar17

This one today
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Grandeur.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Rallyemenz

I'm wearing my Orient Speedtech, made in collaboration with Subaru Tecnica International (STi) for the SuperGT GT300 class Subaru BRZ racecar... While I'm driving my own BRZ, which will become my track car this year.









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## markwa_uk

Just arrived today - Raven II ,added to the collection of my Kamasu Red and Mako II Pepsi


----------



## mykkus




----------



## Zheng

error post


----------



## Zheng

mykkus said:


> Not zheng but i imagine it’s this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strapcode 22mm Super-J Louis watch band for Orient Kamasu #SS221820B113
> 
> 
> Strapcode SS221820B113 Stainless Steel Bracelet for Orient Kamasu. Curved ends. 22mm lug width. Deployant clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


Thanks, this is exactly the bracelet.


----------



## sernsin

Orient star


----------



## Tim86seiko

Mexico time


----------



## sticky




----------



## max888




----------



## Tim86seiko

max888 said:


> View attachment 16588406


That kd is just straight up gorgeous


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Obscuro_Devil

saudações do Brasil


----------



## Wizardskills




----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0


----------



## Tim86seiko

Orient king diver


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Dieselk

A really mesmerizing dial 🤩

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## audiomagnate




----------



## mykkus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## evritis

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

'Seeker' GMT.


----------



## SammyD84




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Strap changes.


----------



## mykkus




----------



## shinkle




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Day-Date


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0


----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## shinkle




----------



## prokhmer

Kamasu


----------



## 130R




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Check out my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this Orient calendar MY 2013;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linx




----------



## Danny_MC

Kanno today


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Cougar17

Orient Mako USA II today
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emphasis

Mako II pepsi with aftermarket bracelet and clasp from Long Island Watch.


----------



## mykkus




----------



## epi.is

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16595520


John, this is very nice, I haven't seen one before. Do you know the model number?


----------



## JohnM67

epi.is said:


> John, this is very nice, I haven't seen one before. Do you know the model number?


Hi,,
Yes it's CFDAC004W.

Also known as the Grandeur, but I think that's just one of those unofficial nicknames.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## srmdalt




----------



## mykkus

I’m cheating on my orients with my new Steinhart


----------



## audiomagnate

Deleted


----------



## audiomagnate




----------



## mykkus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub


----------



## majt




----------



## shreddersc

Bam. My only Orient.


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdbzz9Ptsbd/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ronkatct

Latest and limited edition.


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus




----------



## squash master




----------



## Eraserhead




----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

New Barton band on my mako 2


----------



## Eraserhead

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16629805
> View attachment 16629806


Looks amazing.


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## ronkatct

On a hybrid strap.


----------



## landondavid

I've been tempted by Orient but still do not own any.


----------



## Miggyd87

sal4 said:


>


I really love the Blue dial USA.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Landon, since you're on the forum it's a fair guess on my part that your pointer is quivering over the 'buy' button. What models are you looking at?


----------



## Miggyd87

^Gurthang54 said:


> Landon, since you're on the forum it's a fair guess on my part that your pointer is quivering over the 'buy' button. What models are you looking at?


@landondavid


----------



## max888




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

This is my favorite watch, for now... I love the blue dial and the way it glitters in the sun. With a natostrap from Alie.


----------



## DJW GB

Today...



















Billy super duper.


----------



## mykkus

Ray raven 2 on a Barton canvas


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial !!! 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

Todays watch, Oriënt tristar, green dial


----------



## DJW GB

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Tseg

OSD


----------



## mykkus

Mako 2 on Barton canvas


----------



## Danny_MC

Defender 2 PVD black.


----------



## bigoldthor

Mako 2 (XL) on my 8" wrist


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00005W0


----------



## jcp123

And yes, in that last shot I was actually timing something: my laundry.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0031ac.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67

WZ0121fd.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this grandfather of the Orient calendar multi year; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas




----------



## epi.is




----------



## JohnM67

epi.is said:


> View attachment 16654707


Very nice. And very rare. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnM67

Neo 70s.


----------



## Chris_Foster

Orient Commuter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow

On the ferry home after work.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dashdude

Cheers!


----------



## ronkatct

LE on a new strap. Strap ate my wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ronkatct

Same watch as yesterday and same photo.


----------



## Eraserhead

36mm Day Date, very light and comfortable.


----------



## Eraserhead

mechaniquartz said:


> Very nice watches you guys have. I'm thinking of buying my first automatic watch and might be pulling the trigger on an Orient soon enough.


10 years later, did you buy it?


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Eran

Clubman Chronograph deserves some more wrist time.


----------



## Seiko7A38

Counting down to the start of the 106th running of America's greatest motorsport event later today.
Wearing my (1985) Indianapolis 500-logo'd Orient J39701-70 this morning. What else ?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## max888




----------



## HerrSavage

Just arrived two days ago… I have since learned how to take out two links and also the micro adjustments so it finally fits right.

I was really wanting an orange diver, and this was cheapest and I saw videos saying Orient has a good reputation, so went for it. Despite the off-color pics on Amazon...

I must say, I really quite like it. It is NOT however %100 the look I want. That would be the Seiko SKX, which I want to have originally. It has taken a day or so to realize that the Orient is lacking a bit in presence, I think because the way the bezel slopes down. It makes the overall impression of the watch _slighter_ or something. Maybe, to use a blunt/kind of dumb way to put it, it comes across a bit more subdued and maybe a tad less "manly" or something. I have a blue Nato with orange stripe down the middle, which I think will look good. Overall for the price I am very happy. I still want a more substantial orange diver though... The Rotary 7 looks perfect to me, but I was put off by the bad comments re the movement though. Also costs twice as much...(or nearly...)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00004B0


----------



## JohnM67

HerrSavage said:


> Just arrived two days ago… I have since learned how to take out two links and also the micro adjustments so it finally fits right.
> 
> I was really wanting an orange diver, and this was cheapest and I saw videos saying Orient has a good reputation, so went for it. Despite the off-color pics on Amazon...
> 
> I must say, I really quite like it. It is NOT however %100 the look I want. That would be the Seiko SKX, which I want to have originally. It has taken a day or so to realize that the Orient is lacking a bit in presence, I think because the way the bezel slopes down. It makes the overall impression of the watch _slighter_ or something. Maybe, to use a blunt/kind of dumb way to put it, it comes across a bit more subdued and maybe a tad less "manly" or something. I have a blue Nato with orange stripe down the middle, which I think will look good. Overall for the price I am very happy. I still want a more substantial orange diver though... The Rotary 7 looks perfect to me, but I was put off by the bad comments re the movement though. Also costs twice as much...(or nearly...)


I understand what you're saying but I actually prefer the case of the Orient to that of the SKX. I like the sloping bezel and lower profile.
Having said that I won't be parting with the SKX 🙂

Edit: I just noticed that you have it on a bracelet. Visually that'll shrink the watch a bit . I think you should give it a chance on a strap. Here's mine:


----------



## JohnM67

Chief today.


----------



## HerrSavage

Still not totally sure what I think about this watch. It looks nice and the price was great. But it is lacking heft and substance for my particular taste. Think I like it better on the nato, though on this one it is almost too pretty. Suits me though – I wear mostly dark blue or gray and not very flashy clothes. So this little splash of color is nothing more than a nice little accent really.. And reminder of the summer and warmth and color in the dark time of year here in northern Europe…

ps Yours does look great with that black strap. I don’t wear black, but I did order a solid blue along with this striped band.

pps I literally just put this band on five minutes ago, and I think it is quickly settling in… Too much orange, isn’t it?..(ha.)


----------



## HerrSavage

So, better…
It’s clear now though - I need an orange SKX. (Looks like I have to accept paying in the €350 range?)


----------



## rockchalk06

Kamasu Limited today:


----------



## rockchalk06

Had to switch things up a bit today. Orient Chrono arrived and was begging for some wrist action. Model # RA-KV0404B10B


----------



## Emphasis

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16657460
> 
> 
> View attachment 16657461


Where's the watch strap from? It looks nice.


----------



## JohnM67

Emphasis said:


> Where's the watch strap from? It looks nice.


It's from WatchGecko. Highly recommended.

It's a sailcloth with quick release springbars.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I. In my collection since 2018.


----------



## mykkus

Red kamasu at the bux drive thru


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

My new green Orient RA-AA0C06E19B arrived today and it fits well on my wrist, not to big, not to small. About 42,5/ 43 mm. The lume is great. My 3rd Oriënt watch in a few months... and probably not my last one


----------



## max888

Good morning!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning everybody!
Mako I


----------



## mrwomble

rockchalk06 said:


> Had to switch things up a bit today. Orient Chrono arrived and was begging for some wrist action. Model # RA-KV0404B10B
> View attachment 16666590


That's lovely. I assume the chrono seconds is on the sub dial at 6?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rockchalk06

mrwomble said:


> That's lovely. I assume the chrono seconds is on the sub dial at 6?


Yep with minutes at the 9. At first I was a little meh on it when I watched a few videos, but realized how much I missed the large second hand it gives.


----------



## david916

My 1980s Orient ‘SK’ [LHL4696175A-7A] that I took off so you wouldn’t be subjected to a hairy arm shot!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DJW GB

Today..,



















Billy super duper.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## notanothercamera

HerrSavage said:


> Still not totally sure what I think about this watch. It looks nice and the price was great. But it is lacking heft and substance for my particular taste. Think I like it better on the nato, though on this one it is almost too pretty. Suits me though – I wear mostly dark blue or gray and not very flashy clothes. So this little splash of color is nothing more than a nice little accent really.. And reminder of the summer and warmth and color in the dark time of year here in northern Europe…
> 
> ps Yours does look great with that black strap. I don’t wear black, but I did order a solid blue along with this striped band.
> 
> pps I literally just put this band on five minutes ago, and I think it is quickly settling in… Too much orange, isn’t it?..(ha.)


Maybe try a two piece nato strap? I'd go with a black or navy blue with a thin orange stripe in the center.


----------



## HerrSavage

I have decided that what it needs is an SKX bezel. Going to order one shortly..(maybe with a Batman insert.)


----------



## HerrSavage

Still experimenting with straps… Think I like this one. Going to order an SKX bezel and Batman insert.


----------



## JohnM67

WZ0331fd again today.


----------



## jcp123




----------



## max888




----------



## DJW GB

Today....










Billy super duper.


----------



## TonyDaniels

saturday ...


----------



## rockchalk06

My favorite Orient I own.


----------



## rockchalk06

Changed it up. Doing some banging around in the garage/attic and not ready to scratch up the Kamasu Limited.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus

Mako on a green Barton canvas


----------



## Gerry.GEG

1964 Diver reissue.


----------



## rockchalk06

Orient Sports Chronograph on a Barton XL band with linen stitching. Chrono Tuesday!


----------



## Ike2

New strap for my trusty blue “Explorient”. It’s been on the original bracelet all these years but I like the new look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

And the Ray raven on black today


----------



## fargelios




----------



## naganaga

The Orient 'datejust' for this sunny Tuesday morning.


----------



## Jdjammers5




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## mykkus




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

Bought myself a new Oriënt sea king this morning, original Japanese version. Was never worn before.....


----------



## david916

Trying out my 2000s Orient ‘3 Star - Crystal’ [EM5J-C1 CA] on a Barton leather strap…


----------



## fargelios




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Saswatch

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16672850


The Ray II bezel and bracelet on your Mako II looks fantastic! Is that a domed crystal?


----------



## Miggyd87

Saswatch said:


> The Ray II bezel and bracelet on your Mako II looks fantastic! Is that a domed crystal?


OEM flat mineral from Orient, original to the watch from the factory.


Watch was sold off earlier this week.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## omar77w




----------



## rockchalk06

Bambino and Coffee.


----------



## srmdalt

Alternating with the Seiko:


----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Mako 2 feels great on the wrist after a long break.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## ^Gurthang54

I love the case used in your Somes edition OS, it would be the perfect start of an Orient 'Turtle' diver.


----------



## max888




----------



## rockchalk06

Kamasu Limited this morning


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siomon




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## WatchTed




----------



## Dieselk

Orient 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## fargelios




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Strap change.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rallyemenz

My only Orient, which is rarely worn, but a forever watch. Speedtech Automatic!









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiemonster94

Got my first Orient yesterday! really digging it.
Won't be my last and is a nice diversification of my mostly russian watch box.


----------



## rockchalk06

cookiemonster94 said:


> Got my first Orient yesterday! really digging it.
> Won't be my last and is a nice diversification of my mostly russian watch box.
> View attachment 16705025


That is sharp!!


----------



## sprite1275




----------



## sector445

.









Poslano sa mog CPH2399 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Father's Day gift this morning. New strapcode on the way too.


----------



## Tjcdas

Love this little watch!


----------



## fargelios

Orient - Chameleon )))


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

JohnM67 said:


> I understand what you're saying but I actually prefer the case of the Orient to that of the SKX. I like the sloping bezel and lower profile.
> Having said that I won't be parting with the SKX 🙂
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that you have it on a bracelet. Visually that'll shrink the watch a bit . I think you should give it a chance on a strap. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 16665823
> 
> 
> View attachment 16665824


First gen is the best gen! Love the two crowns.


----------



## ZM-73

WV0041TX


----------



## ETA2824-2

guspech750 said:


> First gen is the best gen! Love the two crowns.


You mean this one?


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## mykkus

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Me too


----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ^Gurthang54

I agree, the Mako & Ray look good w/ engineers bracelets.


----------



## rockchalk06

sal4 said:


> Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like the strap. I just one today a dress watch and realized it's a little big for that. Nice industrial look too.


----------



## rockchalk06

Triton this morning


----------



## prokhmer

Mako USA II with bezel mod


----------



## rubendefelippe

Calendar MY;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boony

Orient Star retro future camera, 60th anniversary edition.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## rockchalk06

max888 said:


> View attachment 16719999


That one has been in my cart since I bought my black dial Triton.


----------



## tsteph12

Dial is dark blue, but appears black in low lighting. Love this watch.


----------



## guspech750

ETA2824-2 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 16713189


Yesssssssssssssss!!


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mykkus




----------



## DJW GB

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mykkus

Same mako on a single pass today


----------



## NocturnalWatch

New Triton in green


----------



## Cougar17

This today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Hey Noc, nice choice! My Triton & it's older brother say "whatimeisit?"


----------



## rockchalk06

Alarm Chronograph today


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Linx




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako I today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

Do you like red dials ? 😍

Feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## mykkus




----------



## mykkus

Dieselk said:


> Do you like red dials ? 😍
> 
> Feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16731803
> View attachment 16731804
> View attachment 16731805


Love that what’s the reference #?


----------



## JohnM67

Radorient.


----------



## TracerBullet

Mako 1


----------



## mykkus

I can stop anytime….


----------



## max888




----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje

Oriënt SK with vintage look leather strap


----------



## Emphasis




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## omar77w

Tristar


----------



## mykkus




----------



## Dieselk

I love this blue dial 😍

Join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## mykkus

Red kamasu again


----------



## max888




----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Ike2

Just found this guy - “lost” for around 12 years. It’s the old 2er with sapphire and sword hands added for more of a “mil-sub” look. Happy to have it back on the wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

I absolutely love this watch. It probably doesn't get the wrist time it deserves, but every time I put it on, I remember why I like it so much.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Classic Military today


----------



## prokhmer

Ike2 said:


> Just found this guy - “lost” for around 12 years. It’s the old 2er with sapphire and sword hands added for more of a “mil-sub” look. Happy to have it back on the wrist!
> View attachment 16752270
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Rolex?


----------



## Ike2

prokhmer said:


> Is that a Rolex?


Orient used to play the Rolex sub homage game. They were pretty good at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Ike2 said:


> Orient used to play the Rolex sub homage game. They were pretty good at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed they did. And also the Day-Date and chicane (explorer) homages. And they are nice watches.
I recently tried to buy the DD but the dealer wanted (what was to me) a shocking price. He said his price was fair, and the watch is very desirable.
I found that his price wasn't as high as others were asking, but it was more than I wanted to pay.
I told him there was no hard feelings, but I could almost get the Rolex for that price 😁


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## sal4

Orient Flight today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mrwomble

JohnM67 said:


> Indeed they did. And also the Day-Date and chicane (explorer) homages. And they are nice watches.
> I recently tried to buy the DD but the dealer wanted (what was to me) a shocking price. He said his price was fair, and the watch is very desirable.
> I found that his price wasn't as high as others were asking, but it was more than I wanted to pay.
> I told him there was no hard feelings, but I could almost get the Rolex for that price


I have two Orient chicane watches - I think they're fantastic. They have a bit of the explorer vibe while still having their own personality. No idea why Orient discontinued that range.


----------



## JohnM67

mrwomble said:


> I have two Orient chicane watches - I think they're fantastic. They have a bit of the explorer vibe while still having their own personality. No idea why Orient discontinued that range.


You have two? I'm jealous!

I could get an NOS on the suction site but the prices are outrageous.

I'll just keep hoping they'll reintroduce them one day.


----------



## mrwomble

JohnM67 said:


> You have two? I'm jealous!
> 
> I could get an NOS on the suction site but the prices are outrageous.
> 
> I'll just keep hoping they'll reintroduce them one day.


Keep a look out, they come up from time to time. I scored the 2nd one for a great price because no one else was bidding on it


----------



## Tseg

Orient Professional Saturation Diver - there is no substitute


----------



## Emphasis




----------



## Okuma




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## jhb




----------



## sticky




----------



## omar77w




----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Cougar17

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Saswatch

Mako 2 still running after two days of rest.







Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Dieselk

Can’t be wrong with a black dial😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: "You can’t go wrong with black dial !!!😍. . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"







www.instagram.com


----------



## cuthbert

Just arrived, another watch I researched for a while.


----------



## JohnM67

Had a lucky find a couple of hours ago.


----------



## mykkus

Job walk on a Friday felt like a good nato day.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Injector

My 300m saturation diver


----------



## mrwomble

JohnM67 said:


> Had a lucky find a couple of hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 16777180
> 
> 
> View attachment 16777181


Congrats! That's a very lucky find indeed! Is it NOS?


----------



## jarod99

this just came in.


----------



## JohnM67

mrwomble said:


> Congrats! That's a very lucky find indeed! Is it NOS?


Yes, it's NOS, and so is this one:











Just picked it up in a shop near to where I got the first one.


----------



## mrwomble

No idea why they discontinued the Chicane, it's such a classic.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Go buy some lottery tickets, you got the 'lucky touch' going.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JohnM67

^Gurthang54 said:


> Go buy some lottery tickets, you got the 'lucky touch' going.


That's a good idea, thank you.

Two very lucky finds, on two consecutive days. I'm still a bit in shock, tbh.


----------



## JohnM67

mrwomble said:


> No idea why they discontinued the Chicane, it's such a classic.


If they re-introduced it with upgraded WR and bracelet they'd have a sure-fire winner.


----------



## JohnM67

I keep alternating between the two.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Cougar17

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Looking at the Chicane I could see a Bambino Sport using that dial and hand-set, it would fit along side the Defender II and the Flight II.


----------



## anto1980




----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I


----------



## Dieselk

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## fargelios




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## mykkus

Got a Long Island watch jubilee for the red kamasu.
Super great quality


----------



## rockchalk06

Triton on a NATO this morning


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mapotofu

Sunburst maroon


----------



## Herepiggypiggy

I saw this online back in 2018 and the colors were so good I snatched one up. Still love this thing. The bracelet that came on it had a pin issue but other than that it has been a good friend. So glad I finally have a camera on my iPhone good enough to capture the colors and textures. Orient RE-DK0001L00A Semi-Skeleton


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Picked this up last night for my other half.


----------



## max888




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## T Stanski




----------



## Linx




----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rubendefelippe

Auto Weekly'69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic

Ursi dog cooling down


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fargelios




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

Orient 😍

feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykkus

Back on this today 
The Islander jubilee was a nice upgrade


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HerrSavage

Had the bezel changed for an SKX with SKX insert… Gives to watch more presence I find.


----------



## cjbiker

HerrSavage said:


> Had the bezel changed for an SKX with SKX insert… Gives to watch more presence I find.


Wow, I had no idea you could do that. That looks a million times better than the stock bezel!


----------



## HerrSavage

There are videos on YouTube. Unfortunately I was unable to do it myself. On some of the videos they make it look very easy though… The bezel and insert I just bought on eBay.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Ike2

Giving my trusty Mako 1 to my youngest today as he prepares to head to college. This was one of the first watches that started me collecting and it’s served me well for nearly 15 years.








Got this nifty new strap for him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Original KD old man, not restored; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage

Went with a leather nato today…


----------



## A4S




----------



## max888




----------



## Cougar17

Orient Star today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano

Orient Poseidon 300m


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Cougar17

Mako USA II today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChWat9UsjsE/


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## max888




----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## leadbelly2550

Arrived today. Haven’t worn an Orient Star (or Orient) watch before, or a watch with a power reserve indicator. Feels substantial. A combination of wanting something distinct from a Seiko diver I wear and a good grey-market price induced the purchase. Might find its way onto a blue strap someday, debating a rubber/leather composite eventually to dress it up sometimes. Short/curved lugs, 51mm between the lug tips on a case that’s a little smaller than 44mm. Like the size and how it wears. 

I knew in advance they went with some lower-tier choices on the bracelet - solid oyster links, the outer pieces don’t move independent of the center, and a stamped metal clasp and dive extension. It’s comfortable. The newer Orient Star 1964 diver has a better bracelet and clasp, but the size and style don’t appeal to me.


----------



## Astonm

leadbelly2550 said:


> Arrived today. Haven’t worn an Orient Star (or Orient) watch before, or a watch with a power reserve indicator. Feels substantial. A combination of wanting something distinct from a Seiko diver I wear and a good grey-market price induced the purchase. Might find its way onto a blue strap someday, debating a rubber/leather composite eventually to dress it up sometimes. Short/curved lugs, 51mm between the lug tips on a case that’s a little smaller than 44mm. Like the size and how it wears.
> 
> I knew in advance they went with some lower-tier choices on the bracelet - solid oyster links, the outer pieces don’t move independent of the center, and a stamped metal clasp and dive extension. It’s comfortable. The newer Orient Star 1964 diver has a better bracelet and clasp, but the size and style don’t appeal to me.
> View attachment 16847273
> 
> View attachment 16847275
> View attachment 16847278
> 
> View attachment 16847274
> 
> 
> View attachment 16847282


I like it, lovely colour. I don't have an Orient yet but I keep looking


----------



## Mariuszmeu

JohnM67 said:


> Another old ⭐⭐⭐
> SEM0b01jc8.
> 
> View attachment 16562294


how old os this this ? i have one just like yours . thanks


----------



## Mariuszmeu




----------



## Tandareanu

Kamasu on a new ultra cheap silicon strap


----------



## sal4

leadbelly2550 said:


> Arrived today. Haven’t worn an Orient Star (or Orient) watch before, or a watch with a power reserve indicator. Feels substantial. A combination of wanting something distinct from a Seiko diver I wear and a good grey-market price induced the purchase. Might find its way onto a blue strap someday, debating a rubber/leather composite eventually to dress it up sometimes. Short/curved lugs, 51mm between the lug tips on a case that’s a little smaller than 44mm. Like the size and how it wears.
> 
> I knew in advance they went with some lower-tier choices on the bracelet - solid oyster links, the outer pieces don’t move independent of the center, and a stamped metal clasp and dive extension. It’s comfortable. The newer Orient Star 1964 diver has a better bracelet and clasp, but the size and style don’t appeal to me.
> View attachment 16847273
> 
> View attachment 16847275
> View attachment 16847278
> 
> View attachment 16847274
> 
> 
> View attachment 16847282


Congrats! Great looking Orient Star diver. I need to add an Orient Star to my collection at some point.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

leadbelly2550 said:


> Arrived today. Haven’t worn an Orient Star (or Orient) watch before, or a watch with a power reserve indicator. Feels substantial. A combination of wanting something distinct from a Seiko diver I wear and a good grey-market price induced the purchase. Might find its way onto a blue strap someday, debating a rubber/leather composite eventually to dress it up sometimes. Short/curved lugs, 51mm between the lug tips on a case that’s a little smaller than 44mm. Like the size and how it wears.
> 
> I knew in advance they went with some lower-tier choices on the bracelet - solid oyster links, the outer pieces don’t move independent of the center, and a stamped metal clasp and dive extension. It’s comfortable. The newer Orient Star 1964 diver has a better bracelet and clasp, but the size and style don’t appeal to me.
> View attachment 16847273
> 
> View attachment 16847275
> View attachment 16847278
> 
> View attachment 16847274
> 
> 
> View attachment 16847282


Check an earlier OS Diver thread, the Strapcode Triton bracelet fits the OS-D.


----------



## leadbelly2550

^Gurthang54 said:


> Check an earlier OS Diver thread, the Strapcode Triton bracelet fits the OS-D.


Thanks, that's helpful. 

I went in a different direction - found a lightly-used Hirsh Tiger, a leather/rubber composite, that I think will work really well with this watch. purchased from another WUS member.


----------



## marpar

Russ1965 said:


>


Is this the "Symphony" FER27007W0? I love it.


----------



## Cougar17

Orient Mako USA II.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Kyle911

Orient Marshall. Gold case/bracelet. Blue/Silver dial. 

Added to my collection today. Been wearing all day.


----------



## kzad




----------



## Russ1965

This one:


----------



## Don60




----------



## Nokie

Not easy to find this color combo, and I really like it.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## kzad

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The RE-AV0B02Y, Serious watches has it in stock.


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## HerrSavage

Hard to get a decent picture with the reflection off the ceramic insert…


----------



## JohnM67

Mariuszmeu said:


> how old os this this ? i have one just like yours . thanks


I wish I knew! The dealer has been in business for over 40 years and he reckoned it was at least 30 years old. I have seen what looks to be the same model listed on the web as being from the 80s, but that might not be accurate. Mine is NOS with a perfect case and crystal, but the dial shows signs of ageing, so it could well be in its third decade - or even older.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## max888




----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## beatcomber

Happy 月曜日!

My green Orient Kamasu JDM arrived today, after ten days' transit from Osaka to Boston.
I immediately transferred it to a LIW Islander oyster bracelet.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## beatcomber

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dieselk

I love the indices of this Orient 😍, do yu like it ? 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient #OlympiaOrient #GrandPrix #OrientGrandPrix #OlympiaOrientGrandPrix #orient25jewels"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Screwdriver

I'll be wearing my new Kamasu today, as soon as I get off my arse and take a shower.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## HerrSavage

SKX bezel and insert…


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## AllenG




----------



## ^Gurthang54

The flight is very nice just wish Orient would produce one in an "A" dial version. I know that SM now produces several flieger models w/ the YN55 (F67) but I'd really prefer an Orient branded model.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Tjcdas

PM Orient Mini Me.


----------



## jcp123

Had far too much fun with this Defender today.


----------



## mykkus

New bond strap on my mako 2


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## HerrSavage

Red+yellow = orange..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## jcp123




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## max888




----------



## Nexus17




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Don60

MAKO XL


----------



## b1rdman973

Yesterday but forgot to post ha!


----------



## Aldus Pagemaker

This one. The Orient SK (Super King) Diver Revival.
It is becoming my daily watch. We are all children of our times I guess – I seriously got into watches in the 1970ties.
In my book, this watch clearly and boldly makes the “Orient Seventies” statement.

Absolutely love the entire package _including _the design elements perceived as quirky by the non-initiated – asymmetrical shape of the case, perceived mismatch of colours (some orange figures against the strong magenta colour), the authentic folded-steel bracelet, odd lug width, presenting itself as a diver at 5 bar water resistance  , you name it.
---------
A hacking, hand-windable, highly accurate (+4 sec. per 24 hrs.), and reliable movement makes it complete for me.


----------



## Don60

The Collector63 said:


> View attachment 16889741


Classy


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MHe225

Russ1965 said:


>


Always enjoy seeing the 60th Anniversary models; not often do see the gold version. My steel 60th Anniversary LE says hello


----------



## Russ1965

MHe225 said:


> Always enjoy seeing the 60th Anniversary models; not often do see the gold version. My steel 60th Anniversary LE says hello
> View attachment 16906782


Hellooooo..................from Brisbane, Australia !


----------



## Rallyemenz

Picked this one up (blue Kamasu on the strap) from Jomashop on eBay for $147+tax. Seriously, a 200 m water resistant automatic (hacking and hand winding!) with a sapphire crystal for less than $150. I can't believe how cheap these are now.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

White


----------



## Emphasis




----------



## rwbenjey

The 38 just arrived


----------



## max888




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bourmb

Russ1965 said:


>


I loved mine. However, it got trashed in a tornado.


----------



## Nexus17




----------



## prokhmer

_nice















_


----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## mykkus




----------



## fargelios




----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jhb




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## max888




----------



## Aldus Pagemaker

My Orient “Retro Focus Camera Revival” on a new Nato.








Lenses in the background: These are my two most frequently used vintage lenses. Rikenon 55mm F/2.8 and Tamron Adaptall 28mm F/2.8 (effectively a 110mm and a 56mm respectively on my Micro 4/3 system.) Come to think of it – to me these are not vintage. They are just lenses to be used – both of amazing optical and built quality. Glas, metal, and rubber – no plastic of any kind.


----------



## AllenG




----------



## armabill

Kamaso, tomorrow it will be Ray ll.


----------



## beatcomber

Happy 月曜日!


----------



## ^Gurthang54




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Kaloyanski




----------



## pipehack




----------



## AllenG




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to join me on IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rubendefelippe

A classic;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer

This one


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## max888




----------



## Cougar17

Orient Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

In the afternoon the grandfather calendar MY;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## beatcomber

My Kamasu II/Mako III is consistently my most accurate watch, typically running +2-5 sec/day.


----------



## akidnamedcapo

An overcast day in NY calls for some greenery somewhere. This is my first post on watchuseek:


----------



## jenyang

Orient was the first brand of automatic watches that caught my interest. Have bought about 10 or so over the years. Just resurrected one I had given to my Dad that he gifted back to me. He's 94 so he is now a quartz guy. Orient Brazen.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## akidnamedcapo

Aldus Pagemaker said:


> My Orient “Retro Focus Camera Revival” on a new Nato.
> View attachment 16924788
> 
> Lenses in the background: These are my two most frequently used vintage lenses. Rikenon 55mm F/2.8 and Tamron Adaptall 28mm F/2.8 (effectively a 110mm and a 56mm respectively on my Micro 4/3 system.) Come to think of it – to me these are not vintage. They are just lenses to be used – both of amazing optical and built quality. Glas, metal, and rubber – no plastic of any kind.


You’ve just given me the idea for my next watch purchase (if I decide not to save up for a NOMOS) ! Looking through the color ways, I love how perfectly the black and green version mimics camera lenses.


----------



## northside




----------



## beatcomber

Happy Fire Day!


----------



## prokhmer

Triton


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## beatcomber

Happy water day!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## beatcomber

Friday in Japanese is 金曜日 (Kinyoubi) - literally "Golden Day," which I think most of us will agree is an appropriate name for the start of the weekend!

In fact, the Japanese colloquially call Friday "Hana Kin" (花金 "Golden Flower"), but the _real_ meaning is more like TGIF!


----------



## northside




----------



## max888




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Beautiful OS tank. I've searched the Orient movement list and I can't find one w/ the sub dial at 5:00. Looking at your photo the movement code to the right of the VI looks like AE, could you confirm the code or correct it if I'm in error?


----------



## AllenG




----------



## EmanJL

AAA Deluxe DXO


----------



## Dante80

Good morning from Athens...C:


----------



## AllenG




----------



## Cougar17

I've been enjoying the Star today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Orient Star Burgundy MOP today.


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## garydusa

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## KoolKat

On a tropic today.


----------



## max888




----------



## garydusa

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## Bobbejaan

My only watch. So happy with this model it can take a Nato, leather and a bracelet with style.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn CPH2307 met Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

38mm Bambino:


----------



## time_lizard

My new acquisition: a used Orient Triton Neptune,
and my two "golden geese" together 😍


----------



## Cougar17

Orient Mako USA II today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pete26




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Wicked! 5 cuppa drool. I'm no fan of OHs but THAT I would wear any day!


----------



## Angelis

I'm wearing my Orient Multi-Eyes Urban *CET06001D.*


----------



## armabill




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## AllenG




----------



## twincity




----------



## Viseguy




----------



## KoolKat

Still the one 4me, 4now. A watch for all occasions 😄


----------



## Boiler




----------



## JohnM67

SEM1T018b8.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## b1rdman973

Wearing my wedding day watch on our 1 year anniversary of course!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Orient Mako I


----------



## Dante80

Another one for the Kamasu..C:


----------



## JohnM67

Another RadOrient, SEM70005w8b.

I now have six of them, so the collection is complete 🙂


----------



## beatcomber




----------



## northside




----------



## JohnM67

SEM1t018b8.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today my Orient "world hours" (World diver)from '60-'70s.
The World Diver is true that it has everything to look at and relook at, and even more so for lovers of the brand, it is like a compendium of everything that a lifelong Orient has to have. No one can beat brand details, appliqués and spectacularity. The case is also very pretty, sixties or seventies and spectacular with its two signed crowns and the pusher at 2 o'clock, nothing is missing. And its original stainless steel mesh, which many have lost, is very good. And as a World Time clock it is very good, with a very easy system to see the times of all time zones at the same time and so complete that it has 35 cities plus GMT (that is, London, 36 cities really) and even the mysterious white line that a lot of people don't know what it is. The white line that runs from the center of the sphere to the islands of Fiji, Auckland and Wellington. I have come to read nonsense, like it was a false GMT needle? painted on the dial. Actually, that mysterious line is the International Date Change Line, an imaginary line that crosses the Pacific Ocean on the 180º meridian, and that is very useful in a watch like this. The operation is as follows: if it is, for example, 10 pm, with the crown at 4 the 24-hour dial is turned until the 22nd reaches your time zone, Buenos Aires if we are in Argentina (yes, the World Diver has Argentina, Buenos Aires on the sphere, of the very few Hours of the World that has it!). Once 10 pm in Buenos Aires, it tells you what time it is in all the other time zones, it's that easy. Keep in mind that there are countries with daylight saving time and others that do not, and since the clock is from half a century ago, there are some countries that have changed their time zone since then, but that is part of its vintage charm. As for the white line, it is very useful as I said; if you see cities from Buenos Aires to the left, towards the Middle East, Asia, Australia... you add hours, +1, +2, +3, with which if it is 10 p.m. here, towards Japan and Australia you go the morning of the next day. But you can't keep adding hours while you keep turning by logic, you're not going to leave in two days... If you do the opposite, and look at the hours of Buenos Aires on the right, you're going to the Atlantic, to America, ...subtracting hours, -1h, -2h, -7 hours,...And the same, you will not be subtracting hours until you arrive in BuenosAires again. There is the white line, the international date line, the 180 meridian.
Besides, it does work like a new watch, you touch it and it starts to work, it maintains very good precision and it finishes changing the day and date around 5 minutes to 12 at night, all perfect.
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Good old dependability right here


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## leidai5




----------



## HerrSavage

Ray II with an SKX bezel and insert… And the last of the fall colors. 🙁


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## beatcomber




----------



## leidai5




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## max888




----------



## rustinbox




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## AllenG




----------



## leidai5




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rustinbox




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001BO











Last week Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## beatcomber

That color is just so darn _pleasant_.


----------



## sernsin

Still my favorite


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Samwatch, what can you tell me about your OS, model, movement, etc. 













I can't make out the caliber code from your original photo. Thanks.


----------



## leidai5




----------



## northside




----------



## A4S




----------



## leidai5




----------



## leidai5




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w




----------



## Lantenac

Rose gold and brown screen


----------



## max888




----------



## Samwatch

Hi Gurthang,

sorry for being so late.
I think the model is a WZ0061*E*R with a 48748 movement from about 2002.
There's no hacking or handwinding - typical for these days.

Here's a pic with the hangtag (not mine):

オリエント スター 自動巻 バックスケルトン WZ0061ER「中古」の落札価格｜3針＋カレンダー｜ヤフオク！ 落札相場- オークファン（aucfan.com）

These watches have the same mvts. as the so called explorients.
There were black and blue versions also.
Here's one with a blue dial from a chinese site:

オリエント スター WZ0051ER ER0T-C0 CS 48748 オートマチック 自動巻き 裏ス

hth
Sam



^Gurthang54 said:


> Samwatch, what can you tell me about your OS, model, movement, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17014629
> 
> 
> I can't make out the caliber code from your original photo. Thanks.


----------



## Samwatch

Samwatch said:


> ,,, from a chinese site:...


Must be japanese...

Sam


----------



## AllenG




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Samwatch, 

Yeah, Japanese. Great looking watch, I'd say it's style is carried on by the OS Outdoor;









All it needs is a polished bezel.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## AllenG




----------



## beatcomber

I owned my Orient Kamasu II (aka Mako III) for several months before I realized that the bezel was green from 0-15. You can only really see it in bright direct light.


----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888




----------



## time_lizard

My Orient Triton in its new rubber camo dress


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Morency79

Changed bracelets tonight, I'm really liking this setup until I can get a jubilee.


----------



## siomon




----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Linx




----------



## Tampabuck614




----------



## guspech750

First gen Mako USA. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## max888




----------



## Mr. Bones

I have been using this gentleman:


----------



## northside

This one from Ukraine.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## max888




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## AllenG




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## tonycro

today the orange monster. orient variant


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Vicdoc

38mm Bambino.
Extremely accurate: about +1 second a day.


----------



## max888




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this veteran cal.429;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

I'm still in vintage mode with this Weekly;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## omar77w




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## omar77w

Tristar


----------



## mykkus

Red kamasu on LIW jubilee at the company Christmas shindig 

old pic


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Triton II w/ modded jubilee bracelet


----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mariosimas




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## beatcomber

One of the things I like about my blue "Kamasu 2" is during the warm weather months, it makes me think of the sea...










...and during the cold weather months, it makes me think of ice.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEM75005R9 for hump day









lumeshot:


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today. This dial flashes teal in direct light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max888




----------



## Dedan




----------



## ebo hud

Modded Mako on a jubilee from Island Watch


----------



## Angelis

Wearing and enjoying my black Orient Mach 7!


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Triton II on a modded jubilee fitted to the stock end-link


----------



## beatcomber

My Kamasu lights up my life!


----------



## northside




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Ike2

View attachment 17115889





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

This veteran today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelis

I'm wearing my blue Orient Multi-Eyes Urban.


----------



## rubendefelippe

This in the afternoon;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## max888




----------



## macdiesel

Blizzard duty


----------



## rubendefelippe

KD '76;
Greetings;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*NEW Bambino 38mm / Hirsch Siena #LosAngeles







*


----------



## rubendefelippe

Another KD today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

I love this watch. I have a set of hands I need to install to jazz it up a bit more. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Illinoisbmx




----------



## ^Gurthang54

Great looking M Force, where did you buy it? 

It's older brother says "Happy New Year!"


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0


----------



## max888




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Nic98765

This was, by far, the best Orient watches I had the chance to own, sterling silver and 18k yellow gold


----------



## Ike2

I like this new Kamasu on this Uncle rubber strap. Really comfortable and seems appropriate for a 200m diver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ETA2824-2

Mako I


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Illinoisbmx

^Gurthang54 said:


> Great looking M Force, where did you buy it?
> 
> It's older brother says "Happy New Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17129449


I was actually able to score this one and the limited to 2000 one on Amazon the same day!


----------



## Nic98765




----------



## macdiesel

Winter defence with the Defender


----------



## LCrow




----------



## Ike2

The Kamasu is an excellent vacation watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## dentedilupo

I got an old Orient, didnt know nothing about it , also there is no info in the internet. Just receive it and the watch is stunning and have great quality . Also the bracelet is amazing.

Model EXON-CO CA year about 1998/2000

























Orient model? Help


Hi guys , i just purchase this watch from an web auction store in my country. Anybody knows what model it is? And year, The only info i found is that have the " EXON-CO CA" on the back. I hope that for 100 euros is a good deal. I still dont have it but i found some pictures in some add.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## beatcomber




----------

